# Airport Proximity to DLR and Ground Transportation Information Superthread (READ FIRST POST FOR OVERVIEW!)



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

*UPDATED 1/07/20: Please Read the Last Few Pages of This Superthread to Keep Up to Date on the Many Recent Changes in Ground Transportation to/from DLR Area Airports!*

*Updated  4/20/18*

*Table of Contents*

Airports
California Car Seat Law
Tour Bus Companies
Shuttle Services
Taxi and Ground Transportation Networks (i.e., Uber/Lyft)
Rental Cars
Limousine/Town Car Services
Public Transportation

*AIRPORTS*
The distance and times noted were gathered from Apple Maps unless otherwise specified and are based on a departure from the specified airport and arrival at the Disneyland Resort.

Long Beach (LGB) to Disneyland
13.75 miles about 25 minutes (up to 35 minutes in traffic)
Darkbeer's route: http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=6977828

John Wayne/Orange County (SNA) to Disneyland 
14 miles about 20 minutes (up to 30 minutes in traffic)

Los Angeles (LAX) to Disneyland*
35 miles about 35 minutes (1 hour or more in traffic)

Ontario Airport (ONT) to Disneyland
35 miles about 45 minutes (1 hour or more in traffic)

Bob Hope Airport/Burbank-Glendale-Pasadena (BUR) to Disneyland
42 miles about 1 hour (can be over 2 hours in traffic)

San Diego Airport (SAN) to Disneyland
95 miles about 1 hour and 30 minutes (can be almost 3 hours in traffic)

Palm Springs (PSP) to Disneyland
97 miles about 1 hour and 45 minutes (can be almost 3 hours in traffic)

Las Vegas, NV (LAS) to Disneyland
264 miles about 4 hours and 30 minutes (6 hours 10 minutes in traffic)

San Francisco, CA (SFO) to Disneyland
400 miles about 6 hours and 30 minutes (plan 8-9 hours with traffic and rest stops)

*DISBoard general information about rentals, shuttles, and driving from LAX by Mary Jo: http://www.maryjomellado.com/lax_to_dlr.htm

*CALIFORNIA CAR SEAT LAW*
California Highway Patrol Website
Trip Advisor's CA Car Seat Law (Includes Detailed Information)

California state law requires "children under the age of 8 to be secured in a car seat or booster seat in the back seat. In addition, as of January 1, 2017, children under 2 years of age shall ride in a rear-facing car seat unless the child weighs 40 or more pounds OR is 40 or more inches tall. The child shall be secured in a manner that complies with the height and weight limits specified by the manufacturer of the car seat." (Updated 12/18/2016)

*TOUR BUS COMPANIES*
Note: While California does not require a car seat on a full sized tour bus, Sheri Miller of the California Highway Patrol writes, "An appropriate child passenger seat is always recommended when they can be properly installed. Although it is not illegal for your child to travel in a full sized tour bus without a car seat, it is highly recommended since the seats and seat belt systems are designed for adults."

*DISNEYLAND EXPRESS BY COACH USA (AUTHORIZED BY DLR) - NO LONGER SERVICES TRANSPORTATION FROM THE NEARBY AIRPORTS TO THE DISNEYLAND RESORT*
Note: The Disneyland Express is a private company that charges a fee for transportation from LAX and John Wayne to the DLR and Good Neighbor Hotels.  *It is NOT the same as WDW's complimentary Magical Express. *This is the company with whom Disneyland Resort currently contracts to provide transportation to guests booking a DLR package.  When heading to the bus loading area at John Wayne or LAX, be aware that the Disneyland Express is a full sized tour bus. Do not be confused by shuttle-type buses with similar sounding names that will try to pick you up (especially if you have already reserved and pre-paid for the Disneyland Express.

General Information
Website: https://dre.coachusa.com/
Local: (714) 978-8855
Toll-free: (800) 828-6699
Email: anaheim.reservations@coachusa.com

FAQ
1. Do I need to make reservations in advance? No reservations are required for taking the Disneyland Express from the airport to the hotel, but they are recommended, especially for the trip from the hotel to the airport.
2. Which hotels does the Coach USA Bus Company stop at? Disneyland Hotel is the primary ticketing stop...usually. That's the official word from the Grayline operators, but DISBoard members report there are times when the Express will stop at Grand Californian Hotel first. After that the DE will stop at the two other DLR hotels. Beyond the resort hotels, the stops will depend on which hotels the remaining passengers are staying, but it does stop at most major hotels in the Disneyland area.  Call to check on your hotel.

*LAX Disneyland Express *-- Departures from LAX daily on an hourly basis from 7:50 a.m. to 3:45 p.m with additional departures at 5pm, 6pm, 7pm, and 8pm.

One Way: Adults $30; one child free with paying adult, additional child (3-11) $22
Round Trip: Adults $48; one child free with paying adult, additional child (3-11) $36

*John Wayne (Orange County/SNA) Disneyland Express *-- Departures from SNA daily on an hourly basis from 8:30-3:30 with additional departures at 4:45, 5:45, and 7pm.

One Way: Adults $20; one child free with paying adult, additional child (3-11) $15
Round Trip: Adults $35; one child free with paying adult, additional child (3-11) $26

*LUX BUS*
http://www.luxbusamerica.com/index.php

Las Vegas - LuxBus provides transporation between Las Vegas/Anaheim and Los Angeles/Anaheim. MommaU4 wrote an amazing review of LuxBus which includes photos. See her thread here: The LuxBus between Anaheim and Las Vegas (info and pics). The cost is $99/per person for round trip service and $62/per person for one way service from Las Vegas and the bus will drop off at a long list of local Anaheim hotels.

Los Angeles Area Locations - LuxBus also provides transportation to and from some of the more popular Los Angeles locations (Beverly Hills, Downtown Los Angeles, Hollywood, LAX, Santa Monica, West Hollywood) and costs $52/round trip and $32/one way.

San Diego - Stops included for San Diego include Downtown San Diego, Hotel Circle, and Mission Bay and costs $70/round trip and $40/one way (per person).

*SHUTTLE SERVICES*
Note: Shuttles (typically large passenger vans) require families to provide your own car seat.  They generally do not provide boosters or car seats.

There are many different shuttle companies servicing the airports near Disneyland Resort.  Some of the frequently mentioned companies on the DisBoards include Super Shuttle, Karmel Shuttle, and Primetime.  Before deciding on a shuttle for your transportation, you may want to consider a taxi or transportation network company (e.g., Uber) unless you are a bigger group that plans on a dedicated shuttle.  A shared van might make several stops to pick up the other passengers whereas a taxi will take you directly to your destination.

*SUPER SHUTTLE  **NO LONGER SERVICES TRANSPORTATION FROM THE NEARBY AIRPORTS TO THE DISNEYLAND RESORT*
http://www.supershuttle.com/https://www.execucar.com/
(800) BLUE-VAN (800-258-3826)

Super Shuttle operates both shared ride vans, non-shared ride vans, and non-shared ExcuCar service.

Shared Ride Vans hold up to approximately 9 passengers in a vehicle.  They generally make up to 3-4 stops to pick up passengers in route to the destination.
Non-Stop Van Service (non-shared) gives you a private shuttle service for a flat rate to your destination.
ExecuCar Business Express (non-shared) uses a sedan or Honda Odyssey type car and can hold about 3 passengers (yes, I know Odyssey’s can usually hold 6-7 passengers, but they limit passengers due to luggage).  They use a will-call system to let you know where to meet them.
ExecuCar Black Car Meet and Greet (non-shared) uses a Lincoln Town car or similar vehicle and can hold up to 3 passengers with luggage.  They will meet you at baggage with a sign with your name.
ExecuCar SUV Meet and Greet (non-shared) uses a Cadillac Escalade or similar vehicle and can hold up to 4 passengers with luggage.  They will meet you at baggage with a sign with your name.

The following information was generated from the Super Shuttle website using Disneyland Hotel as the destination from each airport on 12/16/2016. Each fare is based on a *one-way* trip. It's important to note that entering a hotel name vs the DLR area zipcode can cause the quoted fares to be drastically different. Make certain that if you are running your own Super Shuttle quote that you enter the name of the hotel where you are staying rather than the zipcode. It could save you a bit of money.

John Wayne/Orange County (SNA) to Disneyland Hotel
Shared Ride Van Service (Up to 6 Passengers in Party): First Passenger $11, Each Additional Passenger: $9
Non-Stop Van Service (Private van up to 9 passengers): $67
ExecuCar Business Express (Up to 4 Passengers): $56
ExecuCar Black Car Meet and Greet (Up to 3 Passengers): $83
ExecuCar SUV Meet and Greet (Up to 5): $121

Long Beach to Disneyland Hotel
Shared Ride Van Service (Up to 6 Passengers in Party): First Passenger $35, Each Additional Passenger: $9
Non-Stop Van Service (Private van up to 9 passengers): $90
ExecuCar Business Express (Up to 4 Passengers): $67
ExecuCar Black Car Meet and Greet (Up to 3 Passengers): $83
ExecuCar SUV Meet and Greet (Up to 5): $121

LAX to Disneyland Hotel
Shared Ride Van Service (Up to 7 Passengers in Party): First Passenger $17, Each Additional Passenger: $17
Non-Stop Van Service (Private van up to 9 passengers): $107
ExecuCar Business Express (Up to 4 Passengers): $72
ExecuCar Black Car Meet and Greet (Up to 3 Passengers): $119
ExecuCar SUV Meet and Greet (Up to 5): $158

*PRIME TIME SHUTTLE*
www.primetimeshuttle.com
(800) RED-VANS

Prime Time Shuttle operates both shared ride vans, non-shared ride vans, and non-shared sedan/luxury car service. The following information was generated from the Prime Time Shuttle website on 12/16/16 specifying one-way travel to the Disneyland Hotel from each airport.

John Wayne to Disneyland Hotel
Shared Ride Van Service: First Passenger $12, Each Additional Passenger $10
Go Sedan (for up to 3 Guests, includes 18% driver gratuity): $75
Private Van Service (up to 9 passengers): $75
Executive Class Town Car (up to 3 passengers, includes 18% driver gratuity): $86
Private SUV (up to 6 guests, includes 18% gratuity): $111
Luxury Limousine (up to 9 passengers, includes 20% driver gratuity): $132
ADA Private Van (up to 7 passengers): $75

Long Beach to Disneyland Hotel
Shared Ride Van Service: First Passenger $44, Each Additional Passenger $10
Go Sedan (for up to 3 Guests, includes 18% driver gratuity): $84
Private Van Service (up to 7 passengers): $86
Private Van Service (up to 9 passengers): $96
Executive Class Town Car (up to 3 passengers, includes 18% driver gratuity): $97
Private SUV (up to 6 guests, includes 18% gratuity): $122
Luxury Limousine (up to 9 passengers, includes 20% driver gratuity): $130
ADA Private Van (up to 7 passengers): $86

LAX to Disneyland Hotel
Shared Ride Van Service: First Passenger $17, Each Additional Passenger $15
Go Sedan (for up to 3 Guests, includes 18% driver gratuity): $103
Private Van Service (up to 7 passengers): $83
Private Van Service (up to 9 passengers): $98
Exclusive Private Van Service (up to 9 passengers): $83
Executive Class Town Car (up to 3 passengers, includes 18% driver gratuity): $116
Private SUV (up to 6 guests, includes 18% gratuity): $123
Luxury Limousine (up to 9 passengers, includes 20% driver gratuity): $161
ADA Private Van (up to 7 passengers): $83

*KARMEL SHUTTLE*
http://www.karmel.com/
1-888-995-RIDE (7433)

Karmel Shuttle operates both shared ride vans, non-shared ride vans, and non-shared sedan/luxury car/SUV service, and limousines. Karmel also has options for medium and large touring busses accommodating groups up to 55 passengers. A AAA discount is available.  The following information was generated from the Karmel Shuttle website on 12/16/16 specifying one-way travel to the Disneyland Hotel from each airport.

John Wayne/Orange County (SNA) to Disneyland Hotel
Shared Ride Van Service (Up to 9 Passengers in Party): First Passenger $19, Each Additional Passenger: $19 ($12 for children 11 and under)
Non-Shared Van Service (Private van up to 9 passengers): $85
Towncar/Sedan Service (Up to 3 Passengers): $90

Long Beach to Disneyland Hotel
Shared Ride Van Service (Up to 9 Passengers in Party): First Passenger $26, Each Additional Passenger: $26 ($12 for children 11 and under)
Non-Shared Van Service (Private van up to 9 passengers): $80
Towncar/Sedan Service (Up to 3 Passengers): $90

LAX to Disneyland Hotel
Shared Ride Van Service (Up to 9 Passengers in Party): First Passenger $26, Each Additional Passenger: $26 ($12 for children 11 and under)
Non-Shared Van Service (Private van up to 9 passengers): $118
Towncar/Sedan Service (Up to 3 Passengers): $140

*OTHER SHUTTLE OPTIONS*
Airvan Transport, LLC 909-224-7826 www.airvantransport.com
AM PM Airport Shuttle LLC 949-678-4549 www.ampmshuttle.com
American Shuttle, LLC 909-767-9745 www.americanshuttlellc.com
Apollo Shuttle 877-927-6556
Best Shuttle 949-337-3173
Bon Voyage Transportation 800-260-0377 www.bonvoyagetransportation.com
California Shuttles 323-830-7685
Corporate Coach of America Inc 949-581-7531
Discount Shuttle 800-699-4826
Express Shuttle Service LLC 562-319-7799
Go Fly Airport Service 800-994-6359
Go Fly Airport Service LLC 909-772-8516
Golden West Express 800-917-5656  http://www.goldenwestexpress.com
Mickeys Space Ship Shuttle 310-514-0010
New Express Transportation, LLC 951-737-8619 www.newexpresstransportation.com
Payless Airport Shuttle 562-310-5359
Roadrunner Shuttle 805-389-8196
Sav-On Shuttle 800-642-0167 www.sav-onshuttle.net
Zippy Shuttle 877-889-4779 http://www.zippyshuttle.net/

*TAXI & TRANSPORTATION NETWORK COMPANY INFORMATION
Transportation Network Companies (i.e., Uber, Lyft, and Wingz): *Anyone can use Uber or Lyft to get dropped off at the airport, but not all airports allow Uber and Lyft to do pickups from the airport to your destination.  To check on the current status, use the following links:
Uber Airport Availability
Lyft Airport Availability
Wingz Airport Availability

*JOHN WAYNE/ORANGE COUNTY AIRPORT (SNA)*
The following information is from the John Wayne airport website (http://www.ocair.com/groundtransport/taxis.htm):

John Wayne Airport Yellow Cab Service:
(714) 999-9999
(949) 999-TAXI (8294)
(714) 444-4444
(949) 444-4444

Fares subject to change:
$3.50 for the flag drop and first 1/5 mile
$0.55 for each 1/5 mile, after the first 1/5 mile ($2.75 per mile)
$32.00 per hour wait time (Approximately $0.53 per minute)

Generally expect to pay about $40-50 to take a taxi from SNA to Disneyland Resort. If you are staying onsite, ask for a flat rate voucher from guest services at GCH, PPH, or DLH for your return trip.

Lyft, Uber, and Wingz are authorized to provide pick-up services at SNA airport.  Generally expect to pay about $20-30 for an uberX and 30-40 for an uberXL (keeping in mind surge pricing can make costs increase).

*LONG BEACH AIRPORT (LGB)*
The following information is from the Long Beach airport website
http://www.lgb.org/travelers/transit.asp:

Long Beach Yellow Cab - (562) 444-4444

Flat Fees as of 12/16/2016 for a taxi from LGB to Disneyland or Anaheim Convention Center are $45.

If you are staying onsite, ask for a flat rate voucher from guest services at GCH, PPH, or DLH for your return trip.

The Long Beach Airport website also has an eight page list of authorized ground transportation providers including taxis, town cars, vans, and limos:
http://www.lgb.org/civicax/filebank/blobdload.aspx?BlobID=3166

UberBLACK, UberSUV, or UberLUX are available at LGB.  Wingz is also available.  As of 1/10.2017, Lyft is NOT authorized to provide pick-up services at the LGB airport, but they may be used for departure/drop-offs.

*LOS ANGELES INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT (LAX)*
http://www.lawa.org/welcome_lax.aspx?id=942
See website (above) for list of authorized taxi companies and their phone numbers.

Expect to pay about $100 and up for a cab ride from LAX to DLR depending on the traffic. If you are staying onsite, ask for a flat rate voucher from guest services at GCH, PPH, or DLH for your return trip.

Lyft, Uber, and Wingz are authorized to provide pick-up services at LAX. Passengers can make a request once they are located on the terminal curbside.  Authorized Transportation Network Companies may drop-off and pick-up passengers on the Airport Upper/Departures Level only. The airport fee applies to both a drop-off trip and to a pick-up trip.  Signs that state “Ride Service Pick-Up” are positioned on the Upper/Departures Level to facilitate the meeting point.  Generally expect to pay around $50-60 for an uberX and about $75-100 for an uberXL.  Be aware that both traffic and surge pricing can greatly increase this cost.

*RENTAL CARS*
As someone who grew up in Southern California and still drives down frequently (my family and DH’s family are still in So Cal), I do not believe driving in Southern California is as scary as some make it sound.  Just be prepared for plenty of traffic and narrow highway lanes (Los Angeles area freeways are often 1-2 feet narrower than the 12 feet recommended by the National Highway Safety Administration).  Also be aware of parking fees at your hotel as the cost of having a rental car for several days can quickly add up. Also plan for an additional $18/day if you plan to use Disneyland parking.  I have listed the authorized rental companies from each airport’s website as of 12/18/16. Additional rental companies may be available near the airport.  Check with your favorite rental company to determine their closest location. 

*Long Beach (LGB)*
http://www.lgb.org/travelers/transit.asp

Car rental offices are located in the Airport Ground Transportation Center located directly across from the terminal building. 

Avis -- (800) 331-1212
Budget -- (800) 527-0700
Enterprise -- (800) 736-8222
Hertz -- (800) 654-3131
National / Alamo -- (800) 227-7368

* John Wayne/Orange County (SNA)*
http://www.ocair.com/groundtransportation/rentalcars

On-site rental car companies offer convenient services at the Terminal. Their rental car counters are located on the Arrival (lower) Level, between Terminals A and B, right across from the statue of John Wayne. The rental car return is located on the lower level of Parking Structures A2 and B2 accessible from the Ground Transportation Center.

Advantage Rent A Car -- (800) 777-5500
Alamo Rent A Car -- (888) 826-6893
Avis Car Rental -- (800) 633-3469
Budget Rent A Car -- (800) 218-7992
Dollar Rent A Car -- (800) 800-4000
Enterprise Rent-A-Car -- (800) 261-7331
Hertz Rent A Car -- (800) 654-3131
National Car Rental -- (888) 826-6890

* Los Angeles (LAX)*
http://www.lawa.org/rentalcars/

Rental Car offices are located off airport, away from airline terminals. The following rental car companies are authorized to pick-up and drop-off their customers at the airline terminals using courtesy shuttles. These companies meet arriving customers under the purple signs reading "Rental Car Shuttles" on the Lower/Arrivals level islands directly outside of baggage claim.

Advantage -- (310) 216-9204
Alamo -- (888) 826-6893
Avis -- (310) 342-9200
Budget -- (310) 642-4500
Dollar -- (866) 434-2226
Enterprise -- (310) 649-5400
Fox -- (855) 849-4201
Hertz -- (310) 568-5100
Midway -- (866) 800-3303
National -- (888) 445-5664
Payless -- (310) 645-2100
Thrifty -- (877) 283-0898

*Ontario Airport (ONT)*
http://www.flyontario.com/parking-transport/rental-cars

Free shuttle service is provided for rental car customers between the passenger terminals and the Consolidated Rental Car center where the on-site airport rental car counters are located. 

Alamo -- (909) 937-3600
Avis -- (909) 390-1441
Dollar -- (909) 390-2438
Enterprise -- (909) 937-8070
Hertz -- (909) 937-8877
National -- (909) 937-7555
Thrifty -- (909) 390-2438

*Bob Hope Airport/Burbank-Glendale-Pasadena (BUR)*
http://bobhopeairport.com/ground-transportation/rental-cars/

All on-site rental car companies are located in the Regional Intermodal Transportation Center (RITC).  The distance from the terminal to the RITC rental car facilities is 1,100 feet, a walk of approximately seven minutes. Access to the RITC from the Airport terminal area is provided by an elevated moving walkway that conveys rental car customers to the rental car counters. An escalator and elevator offer convenient access to the walkway for all, and the covered moving walkway keeps walking distance and time to a minimum. Free wheelchair service between the RITC and the terminal area is available at the main terminal entrance skycap station, and rental car personnel can summon skycap wheelchair service to the rental car counters as well. 

Alamo Rent A Car -- (800) 327-9633
Avis Rent A Car -- (800) 331-1212
Budget Rent A Car -- (800) 527-0700
Dollar Rent A Car -- (800) 800-4000
Enterprise Rent A Car -- (818) 558-7336
Fox Rent A Car -- (800) 225-4369
Hertz Corporation -- (800) 654-3131
Midway Car Rental -- (800) 824-5260
National Car Rental -- (800) 227-7368
Payless Car Rental -- (800) 729-5377
Thrifty Car Rental -- (877) 283-0898

*Disneyland Resort *
Note: This is a partial list.  There are additional offices in the area, so check your favorite rental company to see which is closest to your hotel.  Most rental companies will pick you up at your hotel.  Call to ask when making your reservation.

Alamo -- Downtown Disney District next to the Walt Disney Travel Company, around the corner from Earl of Sandwich and across from the Disneyland Hotel -- (888) 826-6893
Avis -- 200 W Katella Avenue  -- (714) 780-1024
Budget -- 200 W Katella Avenue – (657) 999-5724
Dollar -- 1700 South Harbor Blvd -- (714) 778-5757
Enterprise -- 231 W Katella Ave – (714) 991-7195
Hertz -- 221 W Katella Avenue -- (714) 772-0425
National/Alamo – 711 W Katella Avenue – (888) 826-6890

*LIMOUSINE/TOWN CAR SERVICES*
The following are limo services I have found mentioned by DISBoard members that have at least one positive review. I would _strongly_ recommend getting current prices and asking for a recommendation here on the boards before booking, however.

See *Super Shuttle, Prime Time Shuttle, and Karmel Shuttle* above.  They all provide Town Car services.

*Lansky Limousine Service:* https://www.golansky.com/services.html
Lansky's is a locally owned company that is a perpetual DISBoard favorite and their prices are included on their website from John Wayne, Burbank, Long Beach and LAX airport to the DLR area.  They provide a meet and greet driver, a stop at a grocery store if desired, and will provide toddler/booster seats on request.

*Tony the Limo King:* www.tonythelimoking.comhttp://alimozone.com/home.phpwww.best-trans
*Harold's Limo:* http://www.southcoastlimo.com/Party-Bus-Limousine-Harold-CA.html
*Luken Limousine:* http://luken-limousine.com/ (See Posts #26 and #34)
*B&W Limos:* http://www.bwlimos.com/

The Long Beach Airport has a wonderful list of Limousine and Luxury Sedan companies from the area: http://www.lgb.org/civicax/filebank/blobdload.aspx?BlobID=3166:

*PUBLIC TRANSPORTATION*
There are several public transportation options out of Anaheim including bus, commuter train (Metrolink), and passenger train (Amtrak).  I have limited experience with the public transportation in and around Anaheim, so I would encourage anyone looking into these options to research the pricing, locations, and routes for each online.  There are also several DisBoard users who live locally in the Anaheim area who may be able to answer questions not easily found on line.

*Amtrak*
https://www.amtrak.com/home
Amtrak discounts: http://www.railserve.com/amtrak_coupons.html

*Metrolink*
http://www.metrolinktrains.com/

*Anaheim Resort Transportation (ART)*
http://rideart.org/

*Orange County Transportation Authority (OCTA)*
Orange County Transportation Authority


From Poster Baozi (2/23/20):
(Re: Public Transportation from LAX to DLR)
I can provide some more information on public transportation. It is more based on weekday schedules. I am not actually based in LA area, so these might not be the best options, but they are doable, I did all of these. Generally it is not a good idea unless the number of people going is small.

*LAX*: One option is to take green line light rail to Norwalk, then Metro 460 to Disneyland, 460 is nearly all local and takes very long. It takes a little more than 2 hours 15, but most of the time is spent on Disneyland -> Norwalk (around 90 minutes). Total cost is $1.75... If you replace 460 with Uber/lyft, it is much faster. You can also do Flyaway + Amtrak (or Metrolink) + ART 15 / OCTA 50. It also takes about 2 hours, cost around $20.

*LGB*: Long beach 104 + OCTA 46. About 1.5 hours, cost $3.25.

*SNA*: As mentioned above, OCTA 76 + OCTA 43/543. About 1 hour, cost $2 (OCTA's single ride ticket is valid for 1 hour, can be used for transfer, though I do not know if it is the intention...)

*ONT*: This one... too difficult...  (NB: As of 2/23/20, Uber does not serve this airport.)

*BUR*: You can take the train, either Amtrak or Metrolink, and then either OCTA 43/543 (if you use Fullerton station) or OCTA 50/ ART 15 (if you use Anaheim station). Cost around $20, takes 2 hours.


----------



## Niele

Wow, very nice of you, 3TinksAndAnEeyore.  Lot's of great information.  Much appreciated.


----------



## HydroGuy

All right! We have needed this desperately. Moderators, this needs to be a sticky.


----------



## bumbershoot

Good idea!


One problem with Grayline.  The experience involving where the bus first stops from LAX has been very different, even within days of experiences.  With me on Oct 9, they stopped at DLH first, did the money/ticket taking, then stopped next at GCH.  Just a few days later, mrmnmustard's bus from LAX stopped at GCH first, THEN went on to DLH.  Others have experienced various versions of their own, some stopping at offsite hotels first, etc etc.

So I suggest you add a big huge "this varies and you'll want to ask the driver or just see what happens" thing to the explanation.  At least when coming in from LAX.



Also, with Super Shuttle's fare quotes, make it very obvious that you are choosing *hotel name*, instead of zipcode, to get those quotes.  I was playing around with it earlier today, and while Burbank and LGB don't show a difference using that, LAX and SNA had a very big difference when using zipcode vs hotel name.  Didn't check ONT today, but I remember that there was a difference...long explanation short, use the hotel name for the fare quote.


Lastly, taxi from the Anaheim Amtrak station is about $13 by meter to the DLH.


----------



## Nikisha421

thanks for the info...I have an upcoming DL trip that I seem to be ignoring for my DCL cruise which is just a few weeks after


----------



## nunzia

HydroGuy said:


> All right! We have needed this desperately. Moderators, this needs to be a sticky.


Yes, please


----------



## onelilspark

This is so helpful!  Thanks for taking the time!


----------



## bama106

Thanks so much for all the information.  We just booked our very first trip to DL for Oct. of 2010 and this is very usefull information as we have been discussing which airport, transportation, etc.


----------



## Mouseaholic!!!

Thank you for all the work.

We did find something GREAT a few weeks ago.

A one-way car rental from Avis.  Pickup at LAX, drop off at Avis on Katella.  It's only $37 - taxes and everything!

We have not been lucky with a return rental so we will take the shuttle.


----------



## Royalpine

Has anyone experienced the DE being full?  We have to get picked up at terminal 2 and I'm worried that we'll have to wait for an empty bus (there's 3 of us).  I've always rented a car at LAX but I have been other places where we had to wait a long time for a shuttle that had room.
Is the DE the recommended shuttle if staying at HoJo?


----------



## wvnative

Just wanted to add that you can book (and pay) ahead on supershuttle's website. I was just checking pricing for our March trip (should we opt to fly) a couple of days ago.  There's only two of us going but it was $10 for the first person and only $8 for the second when booked ahead. It's not much but $4 (RT) is $4.


----------



## DisneyMomma81

Great post!  Don't forget "my guy" Ron ~ his business card says VIP Service Kim Sontha Transportation. The number is 562-396-8106 (company number) OR the number where he has always answered is 562-895-6713. We've had a Toyota Highlander & Lexus SUV for our past trips. I believe his rate is $45 each way but I give him $50 ~ he's a great guy - he's from somewhere in S. Asia ~ Cambodia maybe so he has a great accent but he's a little tricky to understand - but he understands me - he's always there waiting for us at LGB and waiting for us at our hotel when it's time to go back to the airport. 

I think they're based in Long Beach.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

HydroGuy said:


> All right! We have needed this desperately. Moderators, this needs to be a sticky.



Thanks!  Coming from the undisputed master of stickies, that kind of compliment is going to make me blush! 



bumbershoot said:


> One problem with Grayline.  The experience involving where the bus first stops from LAX has been very different, even within days of experiences.  With me on Oct 9, they stopped at DLH first, did the money/ticket taking, then stopped next at GCH.  Just a few days later, mrmnmustard's bus from LAX stopped at GCH first, THEN went on to DLH.  Others have experienced various versions of their own, some stopping at offsite hotels first, etc etc.
> 
> So I suggest you add a big huge "this varies and you'll want to ask the driver or just see what happens" thing to the explanation.  At least when coming in from LAX.
> 
> 
> Also, with Super Shuttle's fare quotes, make it very obvious that you are choosing *hotel name*, instead of zipcode, to get those quotes.  I was playing around with it earlier today, and while Burbank and LGB don't show a difference using that, LAX and SNA had a very big difference when using zipcode vs hotel name.  Didn't check ONT today, but I remember that there was a difference...long explanation short, use the hotel name for the fare quote.
> 
> 
> Lastly, taxi from the Anaheim Amtrak station is about $13 by meter to the DLH.



Great suggestions, I've added them in!



Mouseaholic!!! said:


> Thank you for all the work.
> 
> We did find something GREAT a few weeks ago.
> 
> A one-way car rental from Avis.  Pickup at LAX, drop off at Avis on Katella.  It's only $37 - taxes and everything!
> 
> We have not been lucky with a return rental so we will take the shuttle.



I toyed with adding some car rental information, but that decided there's so much info involved, it probably deserves to be it's own thread! (Want to take it on?  )  That is a great deal for anyone looking for a one-way rental right now.



wvnative said:


> Just wanted to add that you can book (and pay) ahead on supershuttle's website. I was just checking pricing for our March trip (should we opt to fly) a couple of days ago.  There's only two of us going but it was $10 for the first person and only $8 for the second when booked ahead. It's not much but $4 (RT) is $4.



Discounts are always great, even if $4/person!  



DisneyMomma81 said:


> Great post!  Don't forget "my guy" Ron ~ his business card says VIP Service Kim Sontha Transportation. The number is 562-396-8106 (company number) OR the number where he has always answered is 562-895-6713. We've had a Toyota Highlander & Lexus SUV for our past trips. I believe his rate is $45 each way but I give him $50 ~ he's a great guy - he's from somewhere in S. Asia ~ Cambodia maybe so he has a great accent but he's a little tricky to understand - but he understands me - he's always there waiting for us at LGB and waiting for us at our hotel when it's time to go back to the airport.
> 
> I think they're based in Long Beach.



There's lots of great alternatives out there to the "major players".  I'm glad you mentioned someone you liked working with.  I think that will make this thread really useful when someone is looking for something specific.  I hope lots of people chime in with good deals and good experiences.

Thanks for the compliments, everyone!  This was fun to put together and I'm glad a few other people are finding it useful.  Amusingly, I was able to put it to use myself last night.  We ended up changing our flights slightly for our trip in December (are those Southwest prices amazing, or what!  ) and I used the info to figure out whether the LAX or John Wayne options would save us the most money.


----------



## HydroGuy

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Thanks! Coming from the undisputed master of stickies, that kind of compliment is going to make me blush!


It is a heavy, heavy load.


----------



## DizMe

Wow, this is terrific information!!  Thanks so much!!

I would like to add that if you wish to use SuperShuttle, you can use discount codes to reserve ahead online for a better rate.  I use UYR59 to get $3 off per person each way between SNA and the resort, so the $10 price is knocked down to $7 each way.  There is one annoying thing about using that code, which is that the system no longer automatically gives you the discount for each person when you book for a party, so you have to book each one separately.  That's actually pretty easy, as the information is all saved and you just have to go back and change the name, but it is still annoying to have to do it.  There are other codes that give you $2 off each way so if you don't want to book separately, try those.  You can find them here: http://www.retailmenot.com/view/supershuttle.com

Here is a site that has information about flat rates for Anaheim Yellow Cab taxis, with various airport prices listed http://www.anaheim-yellowcab.com/


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

DizMe said:


> I would like to add that if you wish to use SuperShuttle, you can use discount codes to reserve ahead online for a better rate.  I use UYR59 to get $3 off per person each way between SNA and the resort, so the $10 price is knocked down to $7 each way.  There is one annoying thing about using that code, which is that the system no longer automatically gives you the discount for each person when you book for a party, so you have to book each one separately.  That's actually pretty easy, as the information is all saved and you just have to go back and change the name, but it is still annoying to have to do it.  There are other codes that give you $2 off each way so if you don't want to book separately, try those.  You can find them here: http://www.retailmenot.com/view/supershuttle.com[/url]




Thanks, DizMe!  How long have you been using the coupon code?  Is it something that's likely to continue working for awhile?  I'm thinking of maybe adding a section to the first post of the thread for links to coupons for use with the major shuttles.  My only concern with doing so is the worry that the coupon links might come and go to quickly to stay useful.


----------



## onelilspark

A suggestion for the coupon codes...maybe just link to the retailmenot.com page?  When I did a google search for Super Shuttle, it came up.


----------



## DizMe

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Thanks, DizMe!  How long have you been using the coupon code?  Is it something that's likely to continue working for awhile?  I'm thinking of maybe adding a section to the first post of the thread for links to coupons for use with the major shuttles.  My only concern with doing so is the worry that the coupon links might come and go to quickly to stay useful.



Yes, that's tricky with coupon codes.  Most don't last too long but are great when you've got 'em!

I've been using that SS code for at least 2 years--maybe 2 1/2 to 3.  It doesn't seem to expire, but you never know!  

Onelilspark, that's a good idea to link to the retailmenot site, as they update the codes so if the one I mentioned (which is first on their site) happens to expire, there are others that can be used instead.  I did want to be sure to mention that if anyone used the UYR59 code, which specifically allows for $3 off pp, you now have to make individual reservations or the Supershuttle site will only give you $3 off per _party_ instead of per person, like they're supposed to.  They used to do it right on group bookings but somehow that changed and you have to manipulate the system a bit in order to get the proper discount.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

onelilspark said:


> A suggestion for the coupon codes...maybe just link to the retailmenot.com page?  When I did a google search for Super Shuttle, it came up.



Great suggestion!  I added a coupon section to the bottom of the first post.  



DizMe said:


> Onelilspark, that's a good idea to link to the retailmenot site, as they update the codes so if the one I mentioned (which is first on their site) happens to expire, there are others that can be used instead.  I did want to be sure to mention that if anyone used the UYR59 code, which specifically allows for $3 off pp, you now have to make individual reservations or the Supershuttle site will only give you $3 off per _party_ instead of per person, like they're supposed to.  They used to do it right on group bookings but somehow that changed and you have to manipulate the system a bit in order to get the proper discount.



I linked to the retailmenot site and then sited your post with your advice!  Thanks again, that's a good one!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

I've added Prime Time Shuttle information to the first post.


----------



## DizMe

Just wanted to update on SuperShuttle code UYR59 that I posted earlier: it did not show up on the Retail-me-not site today (the posted link for the above coupon).  I plugged it in anyway since I'm going on Thursday (Nov 19), and it still works.  It's still the best deal I've seen and I'm not sure why, but many of the good coupon codes are no longer being shown on RMN but this one, at least, is still active.


----------



## Sha

Thanks 3TinksAndAnEeyore for this info (and CoMickey for finding it for me!!!)

I am on the verge of my first trip to DL and am looking for quick transportation to get to DL after landing. I am planning to do carryon only LOL. My mission is to be in "2 Kingdoms 1 Day". I think I may splurge for a town car type service.... as I dont want to have to stop at other stops. Going back to the airport when I leave isnt a problem as long as I dont miss my flight LOL


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

DizMe said:


> Just wanted to update on SuperShuttle code UYR59 that I posted earlier: it did not show up on the Retail-me-not site today (the posted link for the above coupon).  I plugged it in anyway since I'm going on Thursday (Nov 19), and it still works.  It's still the best deal I've seen and I'm not sure why, but many of the good coupon codes are no longer being shown on RMN but this one, at least, is still active.



Hey, DizMe!  Thanks so much for the update, I'll reference that in the first post!



Sha said:


> Thanks 3TinksAndAnEeyore for this info (and CoMickey for finding it for me!!!)



Very glad to help!  I also found that transportation from the airport to DLR was the one piece I couldn't find without doing myriad searches.


----------



## GoofItUp

We just returned a couple of weeks ago and used Zippy Shuttle Service (zippy shuttle.net , 877.889.4779).  They were excellent!  I booked several trip segments with them (LAX to Fairfield Inn, FFI to San Pedro Pier for a cruise, and return from pier to LAX) and they were by far the best price I found.  Just wanted to add my transportation experience to this very informative thread!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

GoofItUp said:


> We just returned a couple of weeks ago and used Zippy Shuttle Service (zippy shuttle.net , 877.889.4779).  They were excellent!  I booked several trip segments with them (LAX to Fairfield Inn, FFI to San Pedro Pier for a cruise, and return from pier to LAX) and they were by far the best price I found.  Just wanted to add my transportation experience to this very informative thread!




Great!  I added Zippy Shuttle under the "Other Shuttle" options!


----------



## Vala

We did use Luken Limousine on our way back to the airport for the trip three weeks ago. Website is http://luken-limousine.com/

They were recommended somewhere on the board, but I can't find the topic now.

They have a secure online booking form and offer 20 percent off for online bookings of Sedans available at the moment. 

They suggest a pickup time on the online booking form, but if you want to change that you can do that on the form - which we thankfully did, check in at the Lufthansa counter was a nightmare this time due to a cancelled flight before us. 

The driver showed up right on time, the car (Sedan) was nice and roomy. No problem at all to get in with my crutches, and 5 large bags/suitcases and our carry on items fit in easily too. 

Service was excellent, and we felt safe and comfortable all the time. I definitely recommend them, and they're already on my list of airport transportation back for 2010. *g*


----------



## Piglet99645

Awesome info.  Bumping up.


----------



## Scotch

Thank you for this wonderful thread!  I've been shopping car rental, shuttle, etc. rates like crazy today for our upcoming trip to DL in 2 weeks.  Could someone give me an idea what a taxi may run to/from the Orange County Airport to one of the Disneyland area hotels?  (I saw the meter rates posted above but I would appreciate hearing from someone who has experienced taking the taxi which would take into account normal traffic for that route).   I'm wondering if it would be roughly comparable to a private car service (with available discounts); if so, it seems easier to just get a taxi upon arrival.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

This is great info. I've added this thread to the FAQ sticky thread at the top of this board.  Thank you.


----------



## HydroGuy

Mary Jo said:


> This is great info. I've added this thread to the FAQ sticky thread at the top of this board. Thank you.


----------



## Ariel224

Scotch said:


> Thank you for this wonderful thread!  I've been shopping car rental, shuttle, etc. rates like crazy today for our upcoming trip to DL in 2 weeks.  Could someone give me an idea what a taxi may run to/from the Orange County Airport to one of the Disneyland area hotels?  (I saw the meter rates posted above but I would appreciate hearing from someone who has experienced taking the taxi which would take into account normal traffic for that route).   I'm wondering if it would be roughly comparable to a private car service (with available discounts); if so, it seems easier to just get a taxi upon arrival.



Taxi from Orange County Airport to Anaheim Convention Center across the street ran us about $40 one way on a midweek morning (8:30ish I think) this past March.

Hope that helps.


----------



## DizMe

Ariel224 said:


> Taxi from Orange County Airport to Anaheim Convention Center across the street ran us about $40 one way on a midweek morning (8:30ish I think) this past March.
> 
> Hope that helps.



Man!  I keep reading about other people getting rates for around $40.  I've taken a taxi 3 times each direction (so 6 total) and have never paid less than $45.  I don't know what I'm doing wrong 

Do you say your name Che-RIE?  My name is Cheri with the emphasis on the first syllable, like Sherry, but people always pronounce it CheRIE.  What can I say?  My parents didn't speak French


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Mary Jo said:


> This is great info. I've added this thread to the FAQ sticky thread at the top of this board.  Thank you.



Thank you for making this thread a sticky!  It's not a sexy thread. More one of those afterthoughts. As in, "We have our plane tickets, bought our park hoppers, have our hotel booked, PS made for meals, reservation for our tour, oh...how are we getting from the airport to DLR?  I'm so glad I can add something useful for other DISBoarders after all the wonderful information I've been able to gather from this site. 

I hope people will continue to post their experiences and opinions of airport to DLR travel so I can keep the first post full of the most accurate and useful transportation information.


----------



## drakethib

Vala said:


> We did use Luken Limousine on our way back to the airport for the trip three weeks ago. Website is http://luken-limousine.com/
> 
> They were recommended somewhere on the board, but I can't find the topic now.
> 
> They have a secure online booking form and offer 20 percent off for online bookings of Sedans available at the moment.
> 
> They suggest a pickup time on the online booking form, but if you want to change that you can do that on the form - which we thankfully did, check in at the Lufthansa counter was a nightmare this time due to a cancelled flight before us.
> 
> The driver showed up right on time, the car (Sedan) was nice and roomy. No problem at all to get in with my crutches, and 5 large bags/suitcases and our carry on items fit in easily too.
> 
> Service was excellent, and we felt safe and comfortable all the time. I definitely recommend them, and they're already on my list of airport transportation back for 2010. *g*



We also used them 2 years ago (on our last trip to DL).

It was actually our Anniversary and I asked if he could pick us up some Champagene and Glasses so that we could toast once we arrived at DL and he did so without hesiatation.

I recommend these folks. We will be heading back soon to DL and I am tempted to rent a car as we want to go sight seeing but not sure if it is worth the fight trying to find LAX on the way back.


----------



## danielle782001

helpful thread


----------



## jlmarr

Don't forget the surface street map from LGB to DLR.


----------



## Sha

I used Luken Limousine when I went to DL to and from John Wayne airport. Had a town car and was nice. Only problem was the driver did get a little lost trying to avoid traffice... I was afraid I wouldnt get to DL to do both Kingdoms in 1 day, but he got me there okay.


----------



## CrazyDuck

OK I just booked a Limo from B&W to take me and my party from LAX to GCH.  The rate is $190 each way.  This is for a super stretch limo that can hold up to 10 people.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

CrazyDuck said:


> OK I just booked a Limo from B&W to take me and my party from LAX to GCH.  The rate is $190 each way.  This is for a super stretch limo that can hold up to 10 people.



Definitely post back and let us know how the service was!  Have a wonderful and magical trip!


----------



## SaraK

Does anyone have any experience using Execu-car?  Their rates look ok.  Also, do you know if any of the car services provide child booster seats?  Our son is 5 years old and 50 lbs and I'm sure he'd need one (rather than just being seatbelted).


----------



## onelilspark

How far in advance of your trip does anyone recommend booking?

I'm looking at most likely SuperShuttle, but I'm noticing as I'm looking around that some places are having specials...should I hold off on booking for mid-March until say, mid-to-late February?


----------



## devdally

This would help us loads!  Heading over to DL with my three year old twins.  It's their first time to travel and I'm trying to make the trip as hassle free as possible


----------



## parkhopper407

We (me, DW, SIL and nephew) took a trip to TDL from LAX with a stop at DLR on our way back home to Minnesota. We flew from MN to Ontario airport and reserved Super Shuttle to take us from there to Westin-LAX so we would be ready for the flight to Tokyo the next day. 
As soon as we pulled away from the curb, the driver pulled out his cell phone and began text messaging. One of the other passengers asked him to stop texting. He said he would, but instead just moved so that we couldn't see that he was still texting (or so he thought). After that passenger was let out, another passenger again asked him to stop texting and got a similar result. At one point, he nearly ran a red light. He had to back up to get out of the intersection. He was so preoccupied with texting that he forgot he was still in reverse and took off in reverse when the light turned green (luckily no one was behind us). When he let the second passenger out, she mentioned to us that the driver wasn't displaying any identification. After she got out, the driver told us that he needed to get gas. We pulled into a gas station and he got out and started pumping gas while he talked on his phone. We waited 10-15 minutes in the van while he was on the phone. He finally finished talking and replaced the gas cap - he had pumped a total of $4.00 worth of gas. We continued on our way with him texting/driving until we got to the vicinity of LAX. He then announced to our party that he was going to need some extra $$$ to take us to our destination. I pulled out my printed confirmation to show him we had already paid, and he said that was fine for Super Shuttle, but he wanted additional cash or we weren't getting to our hotel. We demanded to be taken there, and he finally relented and pulled up in front of the Westin. We got out and he again demanded money, saying that I had gotten a cheaper fare because I had typed "Westin-LAX" on the reservation form and thus had fooled the system into thinking I was traveling airport-to-airport (which he claimed was cheaper). He said I should have typed just "Westin" on the form. I replied that I had done no such thing - I chose "Westin-LAX" from a dropdown menu on the website. Also, DW and SIL both pointed to the van parked next to us which clearly said "Westin Hotel - LAX". He then changed gears again, claiming he was an independent contractor who was being ripped off by Super Shuttle and needed us to pay him cash or he wouldn't make any money on this trip. I responded that that was his problem, not mine. He said that he wouldn't hand over our luggage from the back of the van until we paid him some cash. At this point, SIL stepped around him and grabbed her luggage from the van. The rest of us followed suit and then bolted from the scene.


----------



## DizMe

parkhopper407 said:


> We (me, DW, SIL and nephew) took a trip to TDL from LAX with a stop at DLR on our way back home to Minnesota. We flew from MN to Ontario airport and reserved Super Shuttle to take us from there to Westin-LAX so we would be ready for the flight to Tokyo the next day.
> As soon as we pulled away from the curb, the driver pulled out his cell phone and began text messaging. One of the other passengers asked him to stop texting. He said he would, but instead just moved so that we couldn't see that he was still texting (or so he thought). After that passenger was let out, another passenger again asked him to stop texting and got a similar result. At one point, he nearly ran a red light. He had to back up to get out of the intersection. He was so preoccupied with texting that he forgot he was still in reverse and took off in reverse when the light turned green (luckily no one was behind us). When he let the second passenger out, she mentioned to us that the driver wasn't displaying any identification. After she got out, the driver told us that he needed to get gas. We pulled into a gas station and he got out and started pumping gas while he talked on his phone. We waited 10-15 minutes in the van while he was on the phone. He finally finished talking and replaced the gas cap - he had pumped a total of $4.00 worth of gas. We continued on our way with him texting/driving until we got to the vicinity of LAX. He then announced to our party that he was going to need some extra $$$ to take us to our destination. I pulled out my printed confirmation to show him we had already paid, and he said that was fine for Super Shuttle, but he wanted additional cash or we weren't getting to our hotel. We demanded to be taken there, and he finally relented and pulled up in front of the Westin. We got out and he again demanded money, saying that I had gotten a cheaper fare because I had typed "Westin-LAX" on the reservation form and thus had fooled the system into thinking I was traveling airport-to-airport (which he claimed was cheaper). He said I should have typed just "Westin" on the form. I replied that I had done no such thing - I chose "Westin-LAX" from a dropdown menu on the website. Also, DW and SIL both pointed to the van parked next to us which clearly said "Westin Hotel - LAX". He then changed gears again, claiming he was an independent contractor who was being ripped off by Super Shuttle and needed us to pay him cash or he wouldn't make any money on this trip. I responded that that was his problem, not mine. He said that he wouldn't hand over our luggage from the back of the van until we paid him some cash. At this point, SIL stepped around him and grabbed her luggage from the van. The rest of us followed suit and then bolted from the scene.



OMG!  I hope someone thought to get a license number (van and ID, if he would give it) and report the guy.  My guess is he wasn't a SuperShuttle driver at all.  I would be extremely surprised to hear that he was legitimate, but in any case, it was very important that someone notify both the police and SS.

What a terrible ordeal that must have been!!!  I would advise anyone in a situation like that not to let the driver get away with it.  If everyone demands he stop and he refuses, get out a cell phone and call the police.  When he was stopped for gas (stopping for gas with passengers????), that would've been another chance to do something.

So sorry this happened to you.  I personally would probably have been too shocked to do anything myself, but it's a lot easier to see what should be done when you're not in the middle of it!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Parkhopper407, I'm also hoping you or someone else in the van reported this driver.  That sounds so scary!  Please keep us updated with what Super Shuttle has to say about the situation!  Was it an actual Super Shuttle van (royal blue with a gold "Super Shuttle" emblazoned across the side)?  I definitely echo DizMe in the hopes that someone got the license number or some other form of identifying identification about the driver or shuttle.  

Keep us updated!  Please!!


----------



## parkhopper407

It was definitely a Super Shuttle van - logo and everything. We checked in with the dispatcher on the island outside the airport and were directed to it. By the time we reached the gas station, we were already planning to report the incident to Super Shuttle, so we noted the phone # and van # (905) that were posted in the vehicle. Once we were safely inside the hotel, I called them. The recording said that the phone line (Quality Assurance and Lost Items) was only staffed M-F from 8:00-4:30 (this was a Sunday). I thought that was odd for a business that provided services 24/7, but whatever. I called the next day before boarding the plane for Tokyo and got a recording, so I left my contact information. I didn't hear back before boarding, and didn't have phone service while in Japan. When we returned, I expected that there would be a message waiting for me, but there wasn't. I tried them 3 more times the next day and got no response. Finally, I tried a different option and selected the extension for Management when I got their recording. I got the voice mail of a manager and left a message for him. It' s been a week now, and I am still waiting for a response.


----------



## PRomano

jlmarr said:


> Don't forget the surface street map from LGB to DLR.



We used this route, it was so easy!


----------



## DizMe

parkhopper407 said:


> It was definitely a Super Shuttle van - logo and everything. We checked in with the dispatcher on the island outside the airport and were directed to it. By the time we reached the gas station, we were already planning to report the incident to Super Shuttle, so we noted the phone # and van # (905) that were posted in the vehicle. Once we were safely inside the hotel, I called them. The recording said that the phone line (Quality Assurance and Lost Items) was only staffed M-F from 8:00-4:30 (this was a Sunday). I thought that was odd for a business that provided services 24/7, but whatever. I called the next day before boarding the plane for Tokyo and got a recording, so I left my contact information. I didn't hear back before boarding, and didn't have phone service while in Japan. When we returned, I expected that there would be a message waiting for me, but there wasn't. I tried them 3 more times the next day and got no response. Finally, I tried a different option and selected the extension for Management when I got their recording. I got the voice mail of a manager and left a message for him. It' s been a week now, and I am still waiting for a response.



WOW.  Sounds like you did everything you could.  That's a sure way to sour people on SS!  You ought to leave a message that this experience is being aired on a message board.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

jlmarr said:


> Don't forget the surface street map from LGB to DLR.





PRomano said:


> We used this route, it was so easy!



Sounds like more than one person found this helpful, so I included it in the OP.  Thanks for the information!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

parkhopper407 said:


> It was definitely a Super Shuttle van - logo and everything. We checked in with the dispatcher on the island outside the airport and were directed to it. By the time we reached the gas station, we were already planning to report the incident to Super Shuttle, so we noted the phone # and van # (905) that were posted in the vehicle. Once we were safely inside the hotel, I called them. The recording said that the phone line (Quality Assurance and Lost Items) was only staffed M-F from 8:00-4:30 (this was a Sunday). I thought that was odd for a business that provided services 24/7, but whatever. I called the next day before boarding the plane for Tokyo and got a recording, so I left my contact information. I didn't hear back before boarding, and didn't have phone service while in Japan. When we returned, I expected that there would be a message waiting for me, but there wasn't. I tried them 3 more times the next day and got no response. Finally, I tried a different option and selected the extension for Management when I got their recording. I got the voice mail of a manager and left a message for him. It' s been a week now, and I am still waiting for a response.



I was feeling so frustrated on your behalf that I did a little searching to see if there was a better contact number for you to try.  If you haven't given up yet, you should try calling Veolia Transportation Ethics & Compliance Hotline at 1-866-850-3033.  This is a parent company for Super Shuttle and they are lines are open 24/7.  You can give them your report on what occurred and if you do not wish to remain annoymous, you can give them your contact information and they will give you an actual time when management will get back to you.  

If anyone else has had difficulty with SuperShuttle, I found the information at the bottom of SuperShuttle's webpage under the "Code of Conduct" link.  The website is http://www.veoliatransportation.com/pdfs/Code_of_Business_Conduct.pdf.

Hope that helps!  Keep us posted!


----------



## ChickenCarlos

i was planning on using the super shuttle when we go, but after reading that horrible review of them im not sure now, does anybody else have a review of them that was just normal???


----------



## DizMe

3Tinks, that was excellent contact information!!!  WTG 



ChickenCarlos said:


> i was planning on using the super shuttle when we go, but after reading that horrible review of them im not sure now, does anybody else have a review of them that was just normal???




I've used them regularly for the past 6 years (and occasionally before that) and have never had a problem.  That would be about 15-20 trips.  I have often recommended them on this forum because it's a really good value, IMO, when you use a coupon code.  I've NEVER seen anything close to what poor ParkHopper described.  It is so far beyond legal (not to mention ethical) that it's hard to imagine nothing has been done and no response was given to PH's complaints.  I would love to hear how this turns out and whether or not SS does anything about it.  Not exactly good PR, and there are plenty of other transportation choices so you'd think they'd be a little more responsive.  On the other hand, I've always spoken with a live agent when I've called so I think maybe PH's call just went to a machine.  You *can* get in touch with a real person, even on Sun, but it may not be through the "Quality Assurance" voice mail.  

That's the first time I've ever seen anything of that nature posted about SS.  There have been other "normal" complaints, like taking a less direct route because someone wasn't staying in the resort area, or having to wait longer than 15 min. for a shuttle, and I think bumbershoot had a trip that was more like an Italian taxi ride .  The vast majority of reviews, though, have been  positive.   Keep in mind that they (SS) have tons & tons of trips between SNA and DLR every day, so there will occasionally be an issue.  If PH's experience was shared by others and if SS refuses to address it, then SS's reputation will certainly be damaged in my view.  The trouble is, it's very hard to verify that kind of thing and without other similar complaints, I would be hesitant to assume the worst.  It's like seeing a really negative hotel review on Trip Advisor...it's hard to know whether it was an isolated incident or something to worry about, whether it's true (no offense, PH), or what the other side of the story might be.  For me, I can weigh all of my positive personal experiences against someone else's negative one that I cannot verify and feel ok about still using SS.  For someone who has never used SS, the choice is harder because you don't have personal experience and must rely on reviews.  If you're unsure, you could always use Prime Time or one of the other shuttle companies, bus, or taxi.  But I won't ditch "my" company on the basis of a message board complaint until I have more information.


----------



## nunzia

ChickenCarlos said:


> i was planning on using the super shuttle when we go, but after reading that horrible review of them im not sure now, does anybody else have a review of them that was just normal???



We've used them several times with no problems at all. I really hope the person who had such an awful experience will continue to pursue this. Totally unacceptable and dangerous.


----------



## ChickenCarlos

thank you for the feedback, when i originally made my reservations at the hotel, they recommended SS to me, so i figure i will give them a try, i agree that sometimes everything just goes wrong for some people, i work in a hotel myself and let me tell you, i see some of the strangest stuff on trip advisor for our hotel, and i think to myself, man if i was looking for a hotel and read this review i would never stay at my place, but since i work there and i see the everyday ins and outs, i know that it is a great place, so i am sure this is just one of those cases of being in the wrong place at the wrong time, and everything else just making it worse, i will try SS and let you all know how it went, im pretty sure everything will be fine.


----------



## parkhopper407

I am sure that what I have described is an isolated incident - if not, there would be other similar reports posted, and Super Shuttle would likely not still be in business. It surely would not get the positive reviews that it does here on the DIS (the reason we chose it). I, too am sometimes skeptical of reports of bad experiences posted on websites and may not have believed this one if I hadn't experienced it myself. At least it did nothing to ruin an otherwise fantastic trip to TDL and DLR. If anything, it has provided material for a running family joke since we got back - on any trip, the driver now asks passengers for $$$ if they want to see their destination. It has been frustrating trying to get a response from SS, but I have continued for a couple of reasons. First, I find it unacceptable for a company like SS to post a phone # inside their vans for passengers to call if they have issues, and then fail to respond at all when they are reported. Secondly, most of the incidents I described are more than just annoying - they are passenger safety issues. SS needs to be made aware of them and get this driver off the road before a more serious incident occurs. 
  I have posted a detailed description of what happened in the "Contact Us" section of their website. I wouldn't expect a response over the holiday weekend, but will let you know what I hear whenever they respond.


----------



## bumbershoot

So....in my basically positive-with-caveats reports on Supershuttle, I almost ALWAYS mention that they text like maniacs.  They generally have an ear cricket (what I call those bluetooth things), a phone for calling affixed to the dash, and a phone that they are texting on.  And a walkie talkie.  And they use them, for business purposes, nonstop.

I almost always mention this because it's unnerving.  I've never had a problem because of this texting, but it is worth stating.  But because it's for business, I haven't felt comfortable saying anything...I mean, they are constantly receiving updates in all those various ways, and I've often wondered why they feel comfy doing it since I believe that it's illegal in CA as it is now in WA.

The worst experience I've had with it was, indeed, from Ontario!



I've been told by all the drivers that each of them are independent operators, most definitely.  However, they are supposed to follow the rules!


And he doesn't know their site at all.  YES there is a checkbox to enter the address manually.  But the cost is the same!

When typing in "wes" in their normal form, when you get to Westin you see:


Westin Bonaventure  	404 S Figueroa St	Los Angeles	CA	90071
Westin Hotel - LAX 	5400 W Century Blvd	Westchester	CA	90045
Westin Hotel - Long Beach 	333 E Ocean Blvd	Long Beach	CA	90802
Westin Hotel - Pasadena 	191 N Los Robles Ave	Pasadena	CA	91101
westin mission hills resort 	71501 dinah shore dr	rancho mirage	ca	92270
Westin South Coast Plaza 	686 Anton Blvd	Costa Mesa	CA	92626


When you check the box for manually entering it, you put in the zip code: 90045.  The address isn't entered until *after* you get your price quote (I just did it with the "book a ride" section as well, not just the "fare quote").


And both gave me $62 for the first person, $9 for subsequent passengers.

Which is hardly cheap, by the way, as I'm sure you know.



Keep trying to report it!  I personally would focus more on the attempted extortion over the texting, as I haven't been in the van with a SS driver yet who wasn't texting and talking constantly.  They just don't seem to see it as a big deal even if we do.


----------



## DizMe

Parkhopper, I sure hope they respond soon.  I'm shocked at what happened to you and that SS has done nothing for you yet.  Please do let us know what happens.  

I wonder if the texting is an LAX route thing?  I've never once had a driver who texted during the drive.  They've talked on the phone, but no texting.  I go from SNA, though, so maybe the shorter drive has something to do with it.


----------



## ChickenCarlos

Has anybody been on the SS recently after they passed the no texting no talking on your phone in CA law?, do the drivers still text and talk on the phone while driving? How do they get away with that if they do.


----------



## bumbershoot

DizMe said:


> I wonder if the texting is an LAX route thing?  I've never once had a driver who texted during the drive.  They've talked on the phone, but no texting.  I go from SNA, though, so maybe the shorter drive has something to do with it.



SNA, LAX, and ONT...have seen it on each.  But the worst was the ONT driver.  He also seemed to leave the airport and then circled back around, hoping to get another fare...very very hot day, very very unpleasant experience to go that slow without the a/c blasting.  No other SS driver that I've dealt with has done the circle-round thing except at ONT.



ChickenCarlos said:


> Has anybody been on the SS recently after they passed the no texting no talking on your phone in CA law?, do the drivers still text and talk on the phone while driving? How do they get away with that if they do.



I just googled...

"On September 24th, 2008 the Governor of California , Arnold Schwarzenegger signed Senate Bill 28 (SB 28) in to law.

The new bill �Prohibits a person from driving a motor vehicle while using an electronic wireless communications device to write, send, or read a text-based communication."

If that's correct and it's been since Sept '08, then YES, I've had the experience since then.  I imagine they get away with it because no police officer has noticed.

Just like their carseat thing.  They say on their site that depending on state law, carseats might be needed...but they don't make you have a carseat.  If there were an accident or they were pulled over, they would likely try very hard to get the blame put on the parent (where it should be, IMO), because they stated on their site that you need to follow state law.


----------



## Chimichanga

Newbie to the board... 

I'm helping my parents plan a trip in August with my 4 year old daughter. Transportation is our biggest hangup right now. 

We found a provider that includes a car seat - Mickey's Super Space Ship Shuttle (or something like that). The website ... leaves a lot to be desired (as does their email communication). Has anyone used them? Are they good?

Do any other shuttle services have a car seat included (or one for rent)? Or know where they can get one cheap around LAX? We obviously have car seats for her, but my parents would rather not check the car seat for $30 when it cost $35 to buy, if you know what I mean.

I'm going to check out Zippy (tried calling and no one answered; I'll try again). Thanks in advance!


----------



## Goldie111

Chimichanga, I was also just checking out the Mickeys' super space ship shuttle too - very strange. We will be there in August with a 2 and 4 year old and also would prefer a shuttle with car seats but I am a bit wary about that one. Did you see the photos of other buses on fire!!???
I am leaning toward the Disneyland Express bus even though it stops at a few hotels.
I have enquired with a couple of limo companies and had no reply to my question about car seats, just a quote on price.
As PP asked, I would also like to know if any one else has used a shuttle or limo company that provides car seats?

Thanks
Golidie


----------



## Sjwillia

Hello,
I am fairly new to the boards too and I am trying to gather as many tip and information as possible for a September trip with DD, DSIL and 4 grandkids.  I did get a reasonable quote from Zippy for a van from LGB to Anaheim that included a booster seat.  I have not booked because I really know nothing about the company and have not seen any reviews.  Super Shuttle is always recommended but obviously not always perfect and so much more expensive.  If anyone has used or tries Zippy, please give us a review.
Thanks.


----------



## sjs314

Sjwillia said:


> Hello,
> I am fairly new to the boards too and I am trying to gather as many tip and information as possible for a September trip with DD, DSIL and 4 grandkids.  I did get a reasonable quote from Zippy for a van from LGB to Anaheim that included a booster seat.  I have not booked because I really know nothing about the company and have not seen any reviews.  Super Shuttle is always recommended but obviously not always perfect and so much more expensive.  If anyone has used or tries Zippy, please give us a review.
> Thanks.



I never heard of Zippy good or bad. We used Super Shuttle and I must say they were excellent and I would definately use them again


----------



## Chimichanga

I called the limo provider mentioned up-thread and they do have booster seats available (and that is included in the price). But for $90 one way... it's almost better to check the car seat for $35 and pay $80 for round trip service.

*Goldie* - I also saw those pictures... weird! And the person I called was just as... odd.


----------



## MAMACARLA

Car seats should be free to check on the airplane.


----------



## parkhopper407

parkhopper407 said:


> I am sure that what I have described is an isolated incident - if not, there would be other similar reports posted, and Super Shuttle would likely not still be in business. It surely would not get the positive reviews that it does here on the DIS (the reason we chose it). I, too am sometimes skeptical of reports of bad experiences posted on websites and may not have believed this one if I hadn't experienced it myself. At least it did nothing to ruin an otherwise fantastic trip to TDL and DLR. If anything, it has provided material for a running family joke since we got back - on any trip, the driver now asks passengers for $$$ if they want to see their destination. It has been frustrating trying to get a response from SS, but I have continued for a couple of reasons. First, I find it unacceptable for a company like SS to post a phone # inside their vans for passengers to call if they have issues, and then fail to respond at all when they are reported. Secondly, most of the incidents I described are more than just annoying - they are passenger safety issues. SS needs to be made aware of them and get this driver off the road before a more serious incident occurs.
> I have posted a detailed description of what happened in the "Contact Us" section of their website. I wouldn't expect a response over the holiday weekend, but will let you know what I hear whenever they respond.



   I got a response late last week from Super Shuttle, and am posting it here as promised:
     "I have received your complaint regarding your service on June 13 and would like to apologize for this unacceptable behavior. This matter has been brought to the attention of my General Manager and Operations Manager and necessary action has been taken to prevent this from happening again. We did conduct a meeting with this individual to inform him that we will not under any circumstances tolerate this kind of behavior. Customer service is our number one priority and we strive to attain a safe and reliable service to our customers. Because you did not receive the most excellent customer service on your journey I have refunded [full amount of fare] back to your [credit] card. Please once again accept my sincere apology and thank you for choosing Super Shuttle."


----------



## DizMe

Thanks for posting the follow-up, parkhopper!  I can't believe they "inform[ed] him that we will not under any circumstances tolerate this kind of behavior" and didn't just can his rear!!!!!  I hope they DID fire him, but it doesn't sound like it, does it?  I wonder what "will not tolerate" means, exactly?

Thanks again for letting us know about this!


----------



## VallCopen

We just returned from our trip to Disneyland last this weekend and had two different families use SS.  Although we didn't have any problems like the PP we did have a driver from one of the groups tell us that he was an independent and that tip wasn't included.  I had reserved a Limo for my cousin and her family from John Wayne to Disneyland Resort and paid 122 each way and the website said that the price DID include the drivers tip.  I am not sure who was lying but it did make me a bit confused, so we tipped the driver again????  Other than that everything else was fine.


----------



## mhalpern

In my pre-trip report someone asked me to comment on my Super Shuttle experience when we got back.  I didn't read this whole thread so I don't know what the general concensus is but we had a very good experience.  The drivers we had in each direction were both very good.  On the way back to John Wayne airport we were the only customers.  On the way to BWPPI there was a full van but we were the first ones dropped off.  I can't remember what we paid because we got a package deal with a travel agent but I would definitely use Super Shuttle again.


----------



## srauchbauer

bumping because it has great info


----------



## mousecrazy

Super Shuttle Group/discount Code: *RIDE *gives $5.00 Additional Passenger


----------



## PRomano

MAMACARLA said:


> Car seats should be free to check on the airplane.



You can check them at the gate and retrieve them quickly.  They were not included in our luggage count.  We did the same for the stroller


----------



## spicedparrot

Personally - I'm not a fan of Super Shuttle.  We booked that on our last trip and were so disappointed in the service from LAX that we paid the extra money to take the Disney Express back (and were much happier).   It had nothing to do with the driver, but the shuttle was supposed to be an express to the Resort and instead stopped at 4 communities along the way.  Perhaps it would have been better from SNA due to the shorter distance.   

In Sept. we opted for the Disney Express instead (from SNA).

FWIW.


----------



## jory29

parkhopper407 said:


> I am sure that what I have described is an isolated incident - if not, there would be other similar reports posted, and Super Shuttle would likely not still be in business. It surely would not get the positive reviews that it does here on the DIS (the reason we chose it). I, too am sometimes skeptical of reports of bad experiences posted on websites and may not have believed this one if I hadn't experienced it myself. At least it did nothing to ruin an otherwise fantastic trip to TDL and DLR. If anything, it has provided material for a running family joke since we got back - on any trip, the driver now asks passengers for $$$ if they want to see their destination. It has been frustrating trying to get a response from SS, but I have continued for a couple of reasons. First, I find it unacceptable for a company like SS to post a phone # inside their vans for passengers to call if they have issues, and then fail to respond at all when they are reported. Secondly, most of the incidents I described are more than just annoying - they are passenger safety issues. SS needs to be made aware of them and get this driver off the road before a more serious incident occurs.
> I have posted a detailed description of what happened in the "Contact Us" section of their website. I wouldn't expect a response over the holiday weekend, but will let you know what I hear whenever they respond.




In October of 2009 we had booked Super Shuttle (private van) at a reduced rate when I phoned it to book the shuttle - upon showing the van driver our prepaid voucher, he said no, that the price was paid wasn't for private, and he could take us if we gave him more money. I said that it certainly states on my receipt that I had prepaid for a private shuttle. I had also confirmed with the staff on the phone a couple of days prior to our trip, confirming both the special price, and the fact that it was a private van. 

Because of my insistence to not pay more, nor were we moving anywhere, he got the super shuttle dispatcher over to our van, and told them we needed to pay more. I explained that it was a pre-paid trip and that it was a private van, and the dispatcher agreed with me and told the driver he'd have to take us, since it was written up that way.

The driver seemed to accept it and we tipped him because we knew he may have lost fares due to the private van issue. 

I phoned super shuttle and asked them to write notes for my file to tell the driver for return, that we had prepaid for a private van.

All was well on the return trip.

Since then, we have used Super Shuttle's 'Execucar Xpress' service 4 times (2 return trips) and have been pleased. We did have 2 very motion sick people on the return back to LAX on a busy week day in March 2010, but we are not used to driving in traffic, and likely the stop and start motion of the constant stop and go traffic was what did us in.

Overall, I would strongly recommend super shuttle; though you can't use coupons if you are using the execucar express, for 4 or more passengers it's less expensive than the Disneyland Express bus I believe, and gets you there faster.


----------



## maelstrom

We're arriving in Disneyland next month. We plan on taking the Disneyland Express from LAX to the Grand Californian. However, for our return flight to Newark, we will need to be leaving the Grand Californian before the Disneyland Express is running for the day. What would be our best option for transportation from the Grand Californian to LAX at around 6:30a-7:00a?


----------



## HydroGuy

maelstrom said:


> We're arriving in Disneyland next month. We plan on taking the Disneyland Express from LAX to the Grand Californian. However, for our return flight to Newark, we will need to be leaving the Grand Californian before the Disneyland Express is running for the day. What would be our best option for transportation from the Grand Californian to LAX at around 6:30a-7:00a?


If it was me I would get a taxi. And leaving at 6:30am is dicey unless your cab driver knows how to use surface streets when the freeways are crowded. I would do a cab at 5:30AM (6AM at the very latest).


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

maelstrom said:


> We're arriving in Disneyland next month. We plan on taking the Disneyland Express from LAX to the Grand Californian. However, for our return flight to Newark, we will need to be leaving the Grand Californian before the Disneyland Express is running for the day. What would be our best option for transportation from the Grand Californian to LAX at around 6:30a-7:00a?





HydroGuy said:


> If it was me I would get a taxi. And leaving at 6:30am is dicey unless your cab driver knows how to use surface streets when the freeways are crowded. I would do a cab at 5:30AM (6AM at the very latest).



Maelstrom, what time is your flight from LAX?  And what kind of day is it?  If you have a 10AM flight on a Saturday or Sunday morning, leaving at 6:30 AM might be okay (though DH would have us leaving at 5:30 or 6:00 just to be safe).  If your flight is for a weekday, however, you'll absolutely want to give yourself more time.  

In the past, DH and I would have booked Super Shuttle with no hesitation for that type of early morning flight.  Given the recent reviews of the LAX Super Shuttle drivers, however, I think I would probably go with HydroGuy's taxi suggestion.  Or, perhaps look into Prime Time Shuttle.  A family member just took Prime Time from LAX to their home about 45 minutes away and didn't experience any of the problems Super Shuttle has been having.


----------



## maelstrom

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Maelstrom, what time is your flight from LAX?  And what kind of day is it?  If you have a 10AM flight on a Saturday or Sunday morning, leaving at 6:30 AM might be okay (though DH would have us leaving at 5:30 or 6:00 just to be safe).  If your flight is for a weekday, however, you'll absolutely want to give yourself more time.
> 
> In the past, DH and I would have booked Super Shuttle with no hesitation for that type of early morning flight.  Given the recent reviews of the LAX Super Shuttle drivers, however, I think I would probably go with HydroGuy's taxi suggestion.  Or, perhaps look into Prime Time Shuttle.  A family member just took Prime Time from LAX to their home about 45 minutes away and didn't experience any of the problems Super Shuttle has been having.



My flight leaves from LAX at 10 or 10:30 in the morning, I can't quite remember. It will be on a Sunday.


----------



## Copy_Pixie

This might be a dumb question but I'm a little confused about the Disneyland Express buses... 

I read on this post that the bus usually stops at DLH first then moves on to the other resort hotels.  Sounds fine... however, I read on TripAdvisor.com that they stop at DLH to pay for the fare then they transfer you to another shuttle if you are staying at a different hotel...  That sounds strange and time consuming to be me, but possible, I suppose.  Could someone explain exactly how this service works?  I'm staying at GCH and don't want to spend half of my first morning transferring to various shuttles... I want to get to DL! 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## pixarmom

Copy_Pixie said:


> This might be a dumb question but I'm a little confused about the Disneyland Express buses...
> 
> I read on this post that the bus usually stops at DLH first then moves on to the other resort hotels.  Sounds fine... however, I read on TripAdvisor.com that they stop at DLH to pay for the fare then they transfer you to another shuttle if you are staying at a different hotel...  That sounds strange and time consuming to be me, but possible, I suppose.  Could someone explain exactly how this service works?  I'm staying at GCH and don't want to spend half of my first morning transferring to various shuttles... I want to get to DL!
> 
> Thanks for the help!



Good question - we are also staying at GCH and planning to take Disneyland Express.  I've read through this entire thread, and I'm very excited about DL, but I have to admit that I'm missing Magical Express!  

Disneyland Express seemed to be the most similar to Magical Express (other than paying and not being Disney-run) so we're going with that for the trip to GCH.  

Then we need a car (with rented car seat) to get to Newport for the week and back to LAX.  So the Alamo location in Downtown Disney looks like the way to go.  Pick up at Disney, return at LAX after Newport.

Does this sound like a good plan?

P.S.  Dizme, are you back from your Newport trip?


----------



## pearl12970

Very helpful thread ! 

Thank you


----------



## princess lovers mom

looking to take super shuttle from Burbank airport to Grand Californian
on their website it shows a sedan for the ExecuCar service for up to 4 people and a minivan for business express for up to 3 people...

this confuses me - how do 4 people fit in the back of the sedan - but only 3 allowed in a minivan?

has anyone used this service- we want a private vehicle


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

princess lovers mom said:


> looking to take super shuttle from Burbank airport to Grand Californian
> on their website it shows a sedan for the ExecuCar service for up to 4 people and a minivan for business express for up to 3 people...
> 
> this confuses me - how do 4 people fit in the back of the sedan - but only 3 allowed in a minivan?
> 
> has anyone used this service- we want a private vehicle



Sorry for the long delay in answering this question, but I'm fairly certain the minivan option (Express by Exeucar) can fit 5 people and uses a Honda Odyssey minivan.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

MommaU4 just wrote an amazing review on the LuxBus (including photos) and the service between Las Vegas and Anaheim.  Looks like a good option.  LuxBus also provides service between various locations in Los Angeles/Anaheim and San Diego/Anaheim.  Here's her thread: The LuxBus between Anaheim and Las Vegas (info and pics).


----------



## princess lovers mom

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Sorry for the long delay in answering this question, but I'm fairly certain the minivan option (Express by Exeucar) can fit 5 people and uses a Honda Odyssey minivan.



thanks - I am going to book this and will et ya'll know in the trip report what I get!!!


----------



## SplashMo

Which shuttle/other method from John Wayne arriving a little after 7:00PM?  6 passangers...


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

SplashMo said:


> Which shuttle/other method from John Wayne arriving a little after 7:00PM?  6 passangers...



Both Super Shuttle and Prime Time can hold 6 passengers and would certainly be available in the evening.


----------



## stormys

Has anybody used de $5 internet  discount coupon for the Disneyland Express? does it have an expiration date?


----------



## LindaBabe

Anyone have any suggestions from Port to CCI?  A group of us are coming in on the PC cruise on the Wonder in January.


----------



## jlmarr

LindaBabe said:


> Anyone have any suggestions from Port to CCI?  A group of us are coming in on the PC cruise on the Wonder in January.


 Either Super Shuttle or Prime Time.


----------



## HydroGuy

LindaBabe said:


> Anyone have any suggestions from Port to CCI? A group of us are coming in on the PC cruise on the Wonder in January.


Not sure if the Wonder docks at Long Beach but we used Karmel Shuttle this summer to get from the LB harbor to DLR as a private shuttle. We had four in the party and I cannot remember the exact price - about $75 one way.

http://www.karmel.com/


----------



## SplashMo

Prime Time Shuttles Website is much better than Super Shuttle.  Tried three times with Super Shuttle and had issues each time.  Prime Time Shuttle web site was way better.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Our experience last week....

We flew to Burbank.  Loved the ease and convenience of a small airport.  It was so easy to go through security when we left.  There were no lines at all.

We used American Limo and they were terrific!  We stayed at Hojo and they promptly picked us up.  The limo was very clean, the waters and sodas appreciated, and the driver was very professional.  

I wish we were flying into Burbank next month, but we fly into LAX next time.


----------



## jlmarr

Halloweenqueen said:


> We flew to Burbank.  Loved the ease and convenience of a small airport.  It was so easy to go through security when we left.  There were no lines at all.


 Long Beach (LGB) has all of those attributes, and is only 14 miles away from DLR!  That translates into dollar savings if you're using a shuttle, or an easy drive if you're renting a car.

Mapquest map


----------



## SplashMo

For us LongBeach means a small commuter jet -vs- a normal plane...

May be a plus or minus.  Or may not be the case for everyone...


----------



## jlmarr

SplashMo said:


> Or may not be the case for everyone...


 True - JetBlue flies to NYC for instance, but LGB does get its share of puddle-jumpers.


----------



## briangl

I just flew JetBlue into LGB from Seattle.  I liked being on a big jet when the ride got a little bumpy.  The cab ride was $45 to DL and I paid $55 back to the airport.


----------



## Jutori

so, what is the law regarding car seats for children in taxis and shuttle vans?  we  have dd6 and dd4 and don't want to lug booster seats for a 4 day trip that will be only used for airport transfers.  We're flying in to lax and departing from lgb (would love to have gotten the family pack with disneyland express but I don't think they do LGB), so thinking disneyland express to hotel and cab to lgb... whaddayathink?


----------



## haydeecm

mousecrazy said:


> Super Shuttle Group/discount Code: *RIDE *gives $5.00 Additional Passenger


Looks like this has expired, the website doesnt think its valid.


----------



## DnA2010

We are hoping to fly (haven't booked yet but plan to) into Long Beach (LGB) arriving at 9:30 am Wed Feb 23rd and heading home Sat 26th on a 10:30 flight- 

there are 3 of us (2 adults, 1 6 yr old)

It seems a taxi would be the cheapest/easiest way to go?


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

DnA2010 said:


> We are hoping to fly (haven't booked yet but plan to) into Long Beach (LGB) arriving at 9:30 am Wed Feb 23rd and heading home Sat 26th on a 10:30 flight-
> 
> there are 3 of us (2 adults, 1 6 yr old)
> 
> It seems a taxi would be the cheapest/easiest way to go?



Since there are coupon codes for Super Shuttle, but not taxis, you might be able to save a few dollars with Super Shuttle. A taxi would be pretty straight forward with no additional stops to load or unload passengers. With three people in my party, I'd most likely opt for the taxi option.


----------



## DnA2010

Have just got a quote from Zippy for $90 return which seems like a pretty good price- private van...might just book that! Ahhh, the decisions!


----------



## Duchie

We're flying into LGB next month and renting a car.  The MapQuest route has us going up to the freeway (5, I think) but we're arriving at 5:30 PM and I wonder if rush hour traffic will have the freeway backed up.  It looks like Wardlow becomes Ball and is a straight shot to the resort.  I was wondering if this might be a better route for us and was hoping to get some feedback here.  We'll have our own GPS system with us.


----------



## jlmarr

Duchie said:


> We're flying into LGB next month and renting a car.  The MapQuest route has us going up to the freeway (5, I think) but we're arriving at 5:30 PM and I wonder if rush hour traffic will have the freeway backed up.  It looks like Wardlow becomes Ball and is a straight shot to the resort.  I was wondering if this might be a better route for us and was hoping to get some feedback here.  We'll have our own GPS system with us.


Yep, that's the best route if you're driving yourself.  Seems that the new Mapquest has changed my link above, so here's a new link to the most direct route from LGB to DLR.  Someone was saying that there might be construction on Wardlow - if that's the case then bip south to Willow Street, which becomes Katella when you cross the Orange curtain.


----------



## Canadianfamily

Hello all!
I just read through the thread looking for an estimate of how much to expect to pay for a taxi from LAX to GC but didn't see anything. Does have any experience taking a taxi from the airport to the hotel? Thanks!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Canadianfamily said:


> Hello all!
> I just read through the thread looking for an estimate of how much to expect to pay for a taxi from LAX to GC but didn't see anything. Does have any experience taking a taxi from the airport to the hotel? Thanks!



The problem with trying to quote a taxi fare from LAX is that you might have a 45 minute trip on a Sunday morning and a 90 minute or longer trip on a weekday afternoon/weekend. Here's a list of the authorized taxi companies for LAX:


Authorized Taxicab Supervision. (323) 776-5324
Beverly Hills Cab Company. (310) 273-6611
Independent Taxi. (323) 666-0050
Yellow Cab. (310) 851-5022
Bell Cab Company. (310) 219-3100
City Cab. (818) 780-1000
United Cab. (323) 653-5050

You might give a few of them a call to see if they offer a flat rate.


----------



## LindaBabe

HydroGuy said:


> Not sure if the Wonder docks at Long Beach but we used Karmel Shuttle this summer to get from the LB harbor to DLR as a private shuttle. We had four in the party and I cannot remember the exact price - about $75 one way.
> 
> http://www.karmel.com/




1/21 On your recommendation we used Karmel Shuttle from Port to CCI (Party of 3 - ~$65 + tip) and then  3 seperate trips to SNA ($17 + tip, each).  Karmel was on time (even before time - so no need to worry if they'd show up) drove safely and reasonable price.  I would definitely use them again.


----------



## HydroGuy

LindaBabe said:


> 1/21 On your recommendation we used Karmel Shuttle from Port to CCI (Party of 3 - ~$65 + tip) and then 3 seperate trips to SNA ($17 + tip, each). Karmel was on time (even before time - so no need to worry if they'd show up) drove safely and reasonable price. I would definitely use them again.


Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Poohbug

Our family recently used Zippy Shuttle from port to BWPPI and BWPPI to LAX.  The total price was $170(+ tip) for the five of us in a private van and included a car seat for our 3 yr old.

The drivers were on time and professional.  I would not hesitate to use them again.

For those looking for car seats-they did have a variety of seats.  They even had a booster for our 7 yr. old and did not charge us extra for the booster seat.


----------



## Piglet99645

Poohbug said:


> Our family recently used Zippy Shuttle from port to BWPPI and BWPPI to LAX.  The total price was $170(+ tip) for the five of us in a private van and included a car seat for our 3 yr old.
> 
> The drivers were on time and professional.  I would not hesitate to use them again.
> 
> For those looking for car seats-they did have a variety of seats.  They even had a booster for our 7 yr. old and did not charge us extra for the booster seat.



I have been emailing and calling Supershuttle, ExecuCar, Zippy, and Karmel today for quote on my June trip.

Zippy was not only a lot more expensive, but VERY VERY RUDE. They wanted $215 for:

5 from LGB to BWPPI
2 from BWPPI to LGB
and
4 from BWPPI to SNA

This is QUITE a bit more than Karmel, and frankly more than three one way trips in a private execuCar (Which run about $54 each way).  

When I asked why the quote was so much more than when I talked to them a few months ago, the guy from Zippy sent me a snarky email.

Really?

I won't do business with them.


"Sorry I don't want to haggle back and forth. I answered all the questions you had and gave you our prices. That's all I can do. You have also completely neglected in this email that you added an SNA ride.  Again, as stated, now you have all the information and it's up to you. I will not write and go back and forth again."

FYI Karmel shuttle will do the same three trips for  $115.  

BEWARE.


----------



## Caseystigger

Just wanted to say how great it is to find this info all in once place. This is a big help. Thank you!


----------



## roselark

Trying to decide on transportation on my trip in August. Staying at Eden Roc and it looks like DL Express does not stop there. Sounds like a taxi would be $40, and since it is just me, that is probably not the best value. So, Super Shuttle and Karmel Shuttle seem to be my best options.

My departure flight is 6:45am out of SNA. I have not seen any reviews on Super Shuttle for hotel pick up service. Are they reliable? $18 round trip is a great price...


----------



## OrcaPotter

Has it been anyone's experience to just wait until you arrived at the airport to determine the best price to get you to your hotel?  My friends and I are flying in to LAX and staying at the Fairfield on Harbor.  It's hard to tell what would be the cheapest option.

Also, our return flight leaves LAX on a Sunday around 7 AM.  What time would we need to leave the DL area to make it on time?


----------



## cathicool

We are renting a car. got a great rate with Alamo.  We will have the car, a minivan, for 11 days and the total price is $255.60--including unlimited miles and a 2nd driver.  We will be at DL from 9/28-10/2 and then doing DCL mexican riviera 10/2-10/9.  Alamo doesn't have a location at the port, or else we'd drop the car off there.

I've tried a bunch of ways and different taxi/car service companies.  This is the cheapest (or within a few dollars) of using a professional car place.  I figured the cost of the car rental to be approx $400 in total--including parking a the port ($84) and gas.

DCL charges $30pp/one way.  There are 5 of us.  So from LAX to DL, DL to port and port to LAX it would be $450 plus tip. Even using supershuttle ($17 per person/one way) would be $255, plus tip.  Having the car also allows us to go off site and grab a meal or pick up some items (water!) at the grocery store. And, we don't have to "wait" or drop others off, etc.....

Is my thinking correct?


----------



## missusagi

Cathicool -- I agree with you, I think car rental is best, especially if you can get a good deal.

My hubby and I *just* returned from Disneyland this past weekend (for the Half Marathon) and we took the Disneyland Resort Express shuttle. The shuttle itself was fine but man it was a pain in the behind to "pay" for. 

We had purchased vouchers from Get Away Today for $23 round trip per person but we bought the vouchers too close to the trip that they couldn't send it to us. Instead, Get Away Today faxed our vouchers to the Disneyland Resort Express and told us that all we had to do was give the ticket agent our name and they would know we've already paid. That was not the case. Upon arrival to the Disneyland Resort, the ticket person came aboard to collect vouchers and payment and he had no idea what I was talking about. The same thing happened on the return trip home. Eventually it worked out in the end but it's not worth the hassle. 

NOTE: I called both Get Away Today and Grayline on our arrival and departure days to confirm that our vouchers were faxed and received and both parties confirmed. Not sure where the disconnect was -- the information never made it to the ticket agent on the bus.


----------



## Saylan

missusagi said:


> Cathicool -- I agree with you, I think car rental is best, especially if you can get a good deal.
> 
> My hubby and I *just* returned from Disneyland this past weekend (for the Half Marathon) and we took the Disneyland Resort Express shuttle. The shuttle itself was fine but man it was a pain in the behind to "pay" for.
> 
> We had purchased vouchers from Get Away Today for $23 round trip per person but we bought the vouchers too close to the trip that they couldn't send it to us. Instead, Get Away Today faxed our vouchers to the Disneyland Resort Express and told us that all we had to do was give the ticket agent our name and they would know we've already paid. That was not the case. Upon arrival to the Disneyland Resort, the ticket person came aboard to collect vouchers and payment and he had no idea what I was talking about. The same thing happened on the return trip home. Eventually it worked out in the end but it's not worth the hassle.
> 
> NOTE: I called both Get Away Today and Grayline on our arrival and departure days to confirm that our vouchers were faxed and received and both parties confirmed. Not sure where the disconnect was -- the information never made it to the ticket agent on the bus.



That is weird. We also used them for the Half Marathon weekend, though we didn't purchase in advance on recommendations we saw on this board. The Anaheim Tourist website had a 5$ off/person coupon so we used that to get 22$ round trip tickets.

We bought them at the DLE terminal at the airport, not from the ticket agent on the bus, though. Going to the hotel, they didn't even ask us for tickets. The booth agent gave me the tickets for the return trip but said that she'd already checked us in for the trip to the hotel so we didn't need the tickets.

The trip was fast, easy, and hassle free for us. We didn't have to arrange pick up either. Just be outside our hotel at the time on the schedule (5:35 am) and we got picked up and dropped right at the gate to our airline.


----------



## grandmah

I am new to this board, great information, glad i found it.  We are taking our children, spouses and grandchildren to Disneyland in May 2012 (5 adults, 2 children) and thought it would be a thrill for them to ride in a limo.  I have contacted a couple of limo companies and had no reply which is frusterating.  Does anyone know if limo companies supply car seats and would appreciate any recomendations.  We have rented a house within a mile from the park and were wondering about cost.  looking forward to hearing from you.  Helen


----------



## skiingfast

grandmah said:


> I am new to this board, great information, glad i found it.  We are taking our children, spouses and grandchildren to Disneyland in May 2012 (5 adults, 2 children) and thought it would be a thrill for them to ride in a limo.  I have contacted a couple of limo companies and had no reply which is frusterating.  Does anyone know if limo companies supply car seats and would appreciate any recomendations.  We have rented a house within a mile from the park and were wondering about cost.  looking forward to hearing from you.  Helen



In general limos don't have carseats because there isn't a law requiring the passengers be buckled in, just like on buses.  Also you can take a carseat on a plane for free, you won't be charge like you can be for checked bags.

Since you are a mile from the parks, won't you need a rental car anyway?


----------



## grandmah

My husband and I are driving so we will have a car and there is other transportation at the house.  i am checking some of the shuttle services at the airport and they do have a limo and we will take car seats.  Thanks for your info


----------



## PoohBearFriends

We have a split trip coming into LAX and out LGB.  Can we get a shuttle "round trip" that would allow this?


----------



## suyama

Sorry if somebody's already answered this but I couldn't find any info....Does anyone have experience using John Wayne Airport Shuttle Association for transportation to Disneyland Hotel?  I've been researching prices for a private shuttle for our family of 5 and they have the best rate.  Sounds like it might be an organization that arranges shuttles?  Any advice/input would be greatly appreciated!  Thanks!


----------



## heidijanesmith

cathicool said:


> We are renting a car. got a great rate with Alamo.  We will have the car, a minivan, for 11 days and the total price is $255.60--including unlimited miles and a 2nd driver.  We will be at DL from 9/28-10/2 and then doing DCL mexican riviera 10/2-10/9.  Alamo doesn't have a location at the port, or else we'd drop the car off there.
> 
> I've tried a bunch of ways and different taxi/car service companies.  This is the cheapest (or within a few dollars) of using a professional car place.  I figured the cost of the car rental to be approx $400 in total--including parking a the port ($84) and gas.
> 
> DCL charges $30pp/one way.  There are 5 of us.  So from LAX to DL, DL to port and port to LAX it would be $450 plus tip. Even using supershuttle ($17 per person/one way) would be $255, plus tip.  Having the car also allows us to go off site and grab a meal or pick up some items (water!) at the grocery store. And, we don't have to "wait" or drop others off, etc.....
> 
> Is my thinking correct?



We would like to rent a car from LAX using our Emeral Club membership with National.  Has anyone done this?  How easy is it at the terminal to get your car, since all rental car companies are off site?

Thank you!


----------



## Kianasmom

Any experience with this company? We have a private shuttle booked for 3 of us. $38 to Fairfield, $30 return to John Wayne.

Thank you!


----------



## minniemimi52

Thanks for the information on this thread. Although the info in the first post dates from 2009 (and prices have changed a little ), it was very helpful! We explored the options and have decided on Disneyland Express for our trip in March. Can't wait!


----------



## hmontgomry

use promo code YELP on Karmel gives a great discount...15% off and kids only 5.00 for airport shuttle...just fyi!


----------



## FLmomof2

hmontgomry said:


> use promo code YELP on Karmel gives a great discount...15% off and kids only 5.00 for airport shuttle...just fyi!



I can't find a place to put in a promo code?

nevermind I found it...sorry!


----------



## DizMe

If you're staying onsite, you can request a taxi voucher from the hotel to the airport.  It gives you a flat rate.  To SNA, it's $32; LGB, $40; LAX, $80.  Doesn't seem like a great deal for LGB or LAX, but it's a very good rate to SNA from the hotels.

Be sure to request it at the Guest Services desk and NOT the reservation desk.


----------



## Geemo

Kianasmom said:


> Any experience with this company? We have a private shuttle booked for 3 of us. $38 to Fairfield, $30 return to John Wayne.
> 
> Thank you!




24-7 Ride  Has anyone used this company?  We will arrive SNA Monday 1-30-12 and need a ride to the GrandCalifornian, with a return on Friday 2-3-12

I called and talked with them, their rate is $38.00 for three people.  It's a Private ride not Shared.

Looking for input on transportation for our trip.  Thanks for any help you might have.

Geemo


----------



## bumbershoot

hmontgomry said:


> use promo code YELP on Karmel gives a great discount...15% off and kids only 5.00 for airport shuttle...just fyi!



FWIW, I just tried it both ways, and it was almost $2 less withOUT the promo code.  Which is *weird*.


But that page after you put in YELP says "Child promo rate applies to children 11yrs and younger! Excludes Anaheim Resort Hotels", so maybe there's something weird happening there?


----------



## CDanger

Straying from Airport-centric information, I have to say I have not found any info about getting from Los Angeles (the city, not the airport!) to the Disneyland Resort (I'll tie in LAX at the end!). I work at a downtown hotel and often find myself explaining to guests the many ways to get to the park. Often times, especially with travelers who didn't plan ahead or are on a major budget, the option of taking a Super Shuttle is impossible and a taxi is cost prohibitive. There are other ways to get around this city provided you have some patience.

To be clear, I am referring to good ole' public transportation. From downtown Los Angeles, you can get to Disneyland for $2.90 per person. No joke.

LA Metro runs an 'Express' bus from Downtown LA to Disneyland. This bus also makes a stop at Knotts Berry Farm. This is also good to remember when looking for routes between Disneyland and Knotts.

The 460 runs daily with its first trip leaving Downtown and DL at 4:00AM, running about every 28 minutes until 12:20AM. The charge is $2.90, which broken down is $1.50 bus fare, then $1.40 for the 'express' segment. The reason I say 'express' is because the total ride time lasts about 1 hour and 40 minutes (and often longer). Nonetheless, if you are on a non-Disney exclusive trip without a rental car, this can actually be an incredible value if you are moving from an Anaheim hotel to the Los Angeles and Hollywood area or vice versa. You can connect to many hotels in the Hollywood tourism core via the Red Line, which has a connection with the 460. 

And just for information, here are some ways to utilize this further:

-From LAX, take the free Metro shuttle to the Green Line. Ride this east ($1.50) to the end of the line, and connect to the 460 ($1.50). This will take no less than two hours but you do get to the park for $3 per person. 

-From any destination serviced by Metro Rail in Los Angeles, you can always get to downtown where you can transfer to the 460 or Union Station for an Amtrak train. The Amtrak ride without reservations is $16, and as others have said, the cab fare is $13. This ends up taking about 1 to 1 1/2 hours total from Union Station. With the 460 clocking in at 1 hour 40 minutes to 2 hours, the numbers start making a difference in it's money saving value. Amtrak for a couple, for example, would cost $45, and the bus $5.80. Time saved? about a half hour.

-As mentioned before, this bus also goes to Knotts Berry Farm. This trip is along one of the better stretches of the route and takes about 20 minutes. You can also get to the attraction restaurants on Beach Blvd. This stretch will only cost you $1.50 as it does not include the 'express' segment. 

I will not sugarcoat this and say that the bus is a particularly uplifting or fabulous experience, but it is in no way dangerous or bad. The major problem is the fact that it is time consuming and the route does not travel through the greatest parts of the city (although they are far from the worst). I might also mention that the vast majority of the riders are not traveling to and from the Disneyland Resort, they are just locals utilizing it's connections from Orange County to LA. However, it has not been mentioned and as a car-free-by-choice local that uses these options, I felt that my information might be useful to someone out there. 

Let me know if I can be of more help!


----------



## JoRo

DizMe said:


> If you're staying onsite, you can request a taxi voucher from the hotel to the airport.  It gives you a flat rate.  To SNA, it's $32; LGB, $40; LAX, $80.  Doesn't seem like a great deal for LGB or LAX, but it's a very good rate to SNA from the hotels.
> 
> Be sure to request it at the Guest Services desk and NOT the reservation desk.



Thanks for the information about getting a voucher!  We are DVC and usually use disney express with no issues using online coupon but finally both kids are using boosters so we are going to use a taxi.

Has anyone used a Taxi (from SNA) and then had them stop at grocery store and then hotel = do you think they would offer flat rate or would I just RUN in the store and hope for short lines?

Thanks!


----------



## skiingfast

JoRo said:


> Has anyone used a Taxi (from SNA) and then had them stop at grocery store and then hotel = do you think they would offer flat rate or would I just RUN in the store and hope for short lines?



If a taxi offers a flat rate, they will expect your whole party to get in and out quickly.  No waiting on one person who is lagging behind.  No stopping.

If you want to stop along the way which is fine, though name where you want to stop so they don't take you to a far shopping center.  Just expect the meter to keep running while you are in the store.


----------



## HydroGuy

JoRo said:


> Thanks for the information about getting a voucher! We are DVC and usually use disney express with no issues using online coupon but finally both kids are using boosters so we are going to use a taxi.
> 
> *Has anyone used a Taxi (from SNA) and then had them stop at grocery store and then hotel = do you think they would offer flat rate or would I just RUN in the store and hope for short lines?*
> 
> Thanks!


We did this a couple years ago and they kept the meter running. So we went fast!


----------



## LittleToni

Karmel Shuttle is all I will ever use. No looping the airport and no stopping all over on the way to Disneyland area hotels/motels/resorts. Easy to reserve online too. I was off the plane, onto the shuttle with a family of 4 who arrived the same time I did, and had a reservation, and off we went! Took an hour or less. Pain Free 

https://www.karmel.com/


----------



## dizneyprincess1

I have read this whole post and Im kinda worried about the DL express.  Our TA booked our travel from LAX to BWPPI with DL express.  I am not seeing many people using them, is there a reason for this?  I read someone say they drop you off at GCH and you have to get another shuttle to go to your resort.  I dont want to spend all day on shuttles, i want to get to the parks asap.  Which would be the quickest and most economical way to get the resort. It will be 3 adults with 6 suitcases.


----------



## skiingfast

dizneyprincess1 said:


> I have read this whole post and Im kinda worried about the DL express.  Our TA booked our travel from LAX to BWPPI with DL express.  I am not seeing many people using them, is there a reason for this?  I read someone say they drop you off at GCH and you have to get another shuttle to go to your resort.  I dont want to spend all day on shuttles, i want to get to the parks asap.  Which would be the quickest and most economical way to get the resort. It will be 3 adults with 6 suitcases.



Disneyland RESORT Express, uses buses and you may transfer at the Disneyland hotel.  Disneyland express is another company and not reputable.

While DLRE may be slow the quicker alternative is a private shuttle, taxi or limo which may be much more expensive but can take you directly to your hotel with no other stops.  If you used a shared shuttle which is cheaper it may stop along the journey and can take as long as DLRE.


----------



## jlmarr

Let me add that we prefer the DLR Express bus because of a smoother ride than the various shuttles, which use vans.

DLR Express brochure


----------



## MickeyMoush

I read all 10 pages of this thread and see lots of things from airports and even down in San Diego and OC places.  I don't even like in Santa Clarita, but can get a ride to there. We do have Metrolink which could take me to LA Train Station and then I could take that down to OC train station somewhere, then have to take a bus or shuttle or what?  Seems like so much transferring and taking up TOO much time.  Also, getting home- don't know that Metrolink would take me back to Santa Clarita that late the night we come home. 

I think that we are only staying one night (me and my 7 year old daughter) and this will probably be our last trip for years.  We have the two little ones and can't afford to pay for 4 annual passes.  So I want this last trip to be great and spend as much time as possible. Why am I not driving? That's another story- no, no DUI or anything- just no car available for me. 

By the way- I didn't post after my stay with my three children by myself back in Feb that so many of you "regulars" helped me out with... Skiingfast, Black Jack Delta, SonnieJane, 3Mickies1Minnie...etc.  We had such a great time- 4 days and 3 nights and we stayed at the Park Vue Inn.  I finally just posted my  Trip Advisor review for them today (shame on me for waiting)- so when it's up, I'll copy and paste it on the Park Vue Inn thread.  It's long.  We LOVED it!!!!

Thanks again and appreciate any tips.  Don't think any good options though?


----------



## pixleyyy

Very helpful info. Thank you.


----------



## skiingfast

MickeyMoush said:


> I read all 10 pages of this thread and see lots of things from airports and even down in San Diego and OC places.  I don't even like in Santa Clarita, but can get a ride to there. We do have Metrolink which could take me to LA Train Station and then I could take that down to OC train station somewhere, then have to take a bus or shuttle or what?  Seems like so much transferring and taking up TOO much time.  Also, getting home- don't know that Metrolink would take me back to Santa Clarita that late the night we come home.



When you arrive at the Anaheim Train Station, there are usually cabs waiting at the station.  Also ART(Anaheim Resort Transit) runs a route the stops at the station.  OCTA(municpal) bus also runs down Katella and up Harbor, the Harbor run is only about a 9 minute walk.

You are right it will be a problem going back.  Amtrak usually runs later but would only you get you to Union Station in LA or up to Burbank.  You may need a Metro Bus to get you the rest of the way.


----------



## MickeyMoush

Yeah I can see it would be a lot of transfers and coming back the next day I'd have to get back earlier to get to the train station (Metrolink) in Santa Clarita, which I'd had to do- and then someone would have to pick us up there.  We live in a very rural town (Pop 805) north of Santa Clarita about 50 minutes and there are NO buses that come out here. So Santa Clarita looked like best option. I may even be able to get to Burbank airport and then shuttle that way somehow, but then again, need someone on this end to pick us up from airport to get back home.  

Hopefully we'll manage to be able to drive a car ourselves, but right now that's not an option and I figured you veterans and experts were the best place to go. Said many times- I love this forum!


----------



## Zebbie

I came across this thread as I was about to book on Disneyland express, and wanted to see if anyone has had any problems with them as of late. 

Also felt this is a great thread and great work by OP. Seems like this should be a sticky if it isn't already


----------



## HydroGuy

Zebbie said:


> I came across this thread as I was about to book on Disneyland express, and wanted to see if anyone has had any problems with them as of late.
> 
> Also felt this is a great thread and great work by OP. Seems like this should be a sticky if it isn't already


Its a sticky already.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

I'm glad the thread is still being found useful by other Disneyland afficiandos! I haven't been posting on the Dis recently, but still peruse a few times a month just to stay caught up with major trends and I'm checking now before a quickie Christmas visit.


----------



## PoohBearFriends

Does anyone know rates on taxis?  Last I can find on here is 1/12.

We are going to need a rate for SNA and LGB.  I am coming in one and going out the other.  Our hotel is DLH.

Trying to see if Taxi or Karmel is more inexpensive. 

BTW the Yelp discount for Karmel was 4$ higher than the CVB4 discount from Anaheim OC coupon.


----------



## HydroGuy

PoohBearFriends said:


> Does anyone know rates on taxis?  Last I can find on here is 1/12.
> 
> We are going to need a rate for SNA and LGB.  I am coming in one and going out the other.  Our hotel is DLH.
> 
> Trying to see if Taxi or Karmel is more inexpensive.
> 
> BTW the Yelp discount for Karmel was 4$ higher than the CVB4 discount from Anaheim OC coupon.


From SNA to DLR a taxi will cost roughly $45. Call it $50 with a tip. Don't know about LGB.


----------



## jlmarr

HydroGuy said:


> From SNA to DLR a taxi will cost roughly $45. Call it $50 with a tip. Don't know about LGB.


  This page says it's also $45 from LGB.  http://www.tripadvisor.com/Travel-g29092-s301/Anaheim:California:Arriving.And.Departing.html


----------



## PoohBearFriends

Thanks. I debate but convience of taxi may win.


----------



## wltdsnyfan

Thanks for the info everyone.  Now I need to check the links for 3 adults I. July.


----------



## DizDays

Awesome thread!  Thanks for helping answer my questions and solve my Disneyland transportation needs.  I LOVE the DisBoards!


----------



## Checkers

What a great thread!  Thanks for taking the time to help us newbies with our 1st trip to DL.

I will be flying into SNA from PA (a senior citizen) and am looking for any suggestions for the easiest mode of transportation for me.  I don't want to have to be lugging my baggage for a long distance.  I am looking to keep the cost (rt with tip) under $100 if possible.  Any and all suggestions would be appreciated.  TIA.


----------



## poohj80

Checkers said:


> What a great thread!  Thanks for taking the time to help us newbies with our 1st trip to DL.
> 
> I will be flying into SNA from PA (a senior citizen) and am looking for any suggestions for the easiest mode of transportation for me.  I don't want to have to be lugging my baggage for a long distance.  I am looking to keep the cost (rt with tip) under $100 if possible.  Any and all suggestions would be appreciated.  TIA.



Super Shuttle would be much cheaper than $100.


----------



## PoohsFan1

This is such a great thread, thank you OP for creating it .  We are flying into SNA in June and plan on taking a taxi to DLH then back to the airport from VGC.  I have been reading about a flat rate and was wondering how much it would be and is it still being offered?  We are trying to get our budget in order and wanted to add this cost into it.  Thank you for your help.


----------



## sarahmarie

PoohsFan1 said:


> We are flying into SNA in June and plan on taking a taxi to DLH then back to the airport from VGC.  I have been reading about a flat rate and was wondering how much it would be and is it still being offered?  We are trying to get our budget in order and wanted to add this cost into it.  Thank you for your help.



I had a friend at DL two weeks ago, and she said the flat rate voucher available at the DL hotel (would be the same at the VGC, or other hotels in the area) was $35 to SNA. Don't know about a flat rate from the airport to the hotel though.


----------



## PoohsFan1

sarahmarie said:


> I had a friend at DL two weeks ago, and she said the flat rate voucher available at the DL hotel (would be the same at the VGC, or other hotels in the area) was $35 to SNA. Don't know about a flat rate from the airport to the hotel though.



Thank you so much for the info


----------



## dmband

My transpertation situation...
Booked with Mike of Super Saver Shuttle. Everything started good but the day arrival he didn't show up and sent Bon Voyage to get us.
BV was almost 2 hrs late because they went to the wrong airport.
I didn't feel I should have to pay for the ride at this point but Mike and BV disagreed and not only wanted to charge me but now charge mé more.
Once at the hotel BV thought it would be nice to put our bags in a mud puddle.
Of course I cancelled the return ride and Mike got mad and started yelling at me.

The hotel recommended AMG.
AMG was right on time, friendly, upgraded us to a limo for free.

I would not for a second recommend Super Saver Shuttle or Bon Voyage.
I would recommend AMG and use them again. They also have car seats/boosters for free


----------



## mm522

Hello all! We will be traveling from LAX to the Best Western Anaheim Inn tomorrow morning. I'm all of a sudden getting very confused about how the Disneyland Express works. That would be the best option for two adults still right?


----------



## HydroGuy

mm522 said:


> Hello all! We will be traveling from LAX to the Best Western Anaheim Inn tomorrow morning. I'm all of a sudden getting very confused about how the Disneyland Express works. That would be the best option for two adults still right?


Best as in cheapest? I have never used DL Express but when I think of a best it depends a lot on how much time it takes. To take a shuttle that saves $10 but have it take 2 extra hours does not make it best for me. I value my time. I am not saying DL Express will take that long, but different options take different amounts of time.

For me with a party of two I would look at a town car or something like that. It would cost more but waste little time.


----------



## mm522

HydroGuy said:


> Best as in cheapest? I have never used DL Express but when I think of a best it depends a lot on how much time it takes. To take a shuttle that saves $10 but have it take 2 extra hours does not make it best for me. I value my time. I am not saying DL Express will take that long, but different options take different amounts of time.
> 
> For me with a party of two I would look at a town car or something like that. It would cost more but waste little time.



Well the day we arrive we aren't trying to make it to a park that day so time isn't too much of a problem but will it take us directly to our hotel or do we have to transfer at some point?


----------



## Rubygoose

mm522 said:


> Hello all! We will be traveling from LAX to the Best Western Anaheim Inn tomorrow morning. I'm all of a sudden getting very confused about how the Disneyland Express works. That would be the best option for two adults still right?



You should look into taking super shuttle. You can search online for a coupon. 

We used Sunny's town car service from SNA and really liked it. The reason I chose them is because they supplied a car seat and booster seat. It was the same price as a shuttle for 4, but much nicer vehichle and they didn't pick up anyone else.


----------



## HydroGuy

mm522 said:


> Well the day we arrive we aren't trying to make it to a park that day so time isn't too much of a problem but will it take us directly to our hotel or do we have to transfer at some point?


It is not the transfer issue. To my knowledge you don't. But these issues come up with shuttles.

o Wait for a shuttle to come
o They may have multiple pickup points at different terminals at a large place like LAX
o They will typically have multiple drop points at different hotels. If you are first, lucky for you. If not, then it will take longer.

All in all it could turn a 30 minute trip into a 3 hour trip. If you have nothing scheduled and don't mind, then save a few dollars.

If the idea of getting to your hotel and relaxing, napping, or swimming, or maybe having some more time in DTD for a nice dinner is appealing to you, it may be worth it to pay a few more dollars to save yourself a couple hours.

Same thing on the return trip to the airport. Yes, you may save $20 but have to wake up at 4AM instead of maybe 6AM. What is your time and sleep worth to you? How does it affect your day?

Just balancing things out. Every person will value these things differently. But as the number of people in your group increases from 2 to 4 or 5, the taxi or town car option single price becomes increasingly cost effective vs. the cost per person for shuttles.


----------



## mm522

HydroGuy said:


> It is not the transfer issue. To my knowledge you don't. But these issues come up with shuttles.
> 
> o Wait for a shuttle to come
> o They may have multiple pickup points at different terminals at a large place like LAX
> o They will typically have multiple drop points at different hotels. If you are first, lucky for you. If not, then it will take longer.
> 
> All in all it could turn a 30 minute trip into a 3 hour trip. If you have nothing scheduled and don't mind, then save a few dollars.
> 
> If the idea of getting to your hotel and relaxing, napping, or swimming, or maybe having some more time in DTD for a nice dinner is appealing to you, it may be worth it to pay a few more dollars to save yourself a couple hours.
> 
> Same thing on the return trip to the airport. Yes, you may save $20 but have to wake up at 4AM instead of maybe 6AM. What is your time and sleep worth to you? How does it affect your day?
> 
> Just balancing things out. Every person will value these things differently. But as the number of people in your group increases from 2 to 4 or 5, the taxi or town car option single price becomes increasingly cost effective vs. the cost per person for shuttles.



Would you recommend the SuperShuttle over the DL Express then? Or may the same problems possibly arrise?


----------



## HydroGuy

mm522 said:


> Would you recommend the SuperShuttle over the DL Express then? Or may the same problems possibly arrise?


All I have used for DLR is Karmel. Twice. I have used SuperShuttle at other airports and I suspect LAX will be the same. AFAIK, DL Express is just another version of SuperShuttle.

Usually I drive to SoCal - like this time for my trip next week - so it is a non-issue. When I have flown I usually have some or my kids with me and usually some place to go - like a dining res. So we usually do a taxi or town car - and the price is not that different from shuttles since we share a taxi.

And whenever possible I fly into SNA and not LAX because LAX feels dirty. Sometimes I fly into ONT which is better than LAX too IMO.

All in all I can't really comment specifically on the experience at DLR between shuttles. Others might be able to do that better.

Hope that helps!


----------



## bumbershoot

mm522 said:


> Would you recommend the SuperShuttle over the DL Express then? Or may the same problems possibly arrise?



Absolutely the same situation (I don't want to call it a problem) could arise.  You have a large-ish vehicle that picks up a variety of people going a variety of places.  

If you look at a map of LAX you see there are many Terminals.  The Disneyland Resort Express bus picks up at 1, stops at 2, then 3, then 4, etc.  You KNOW it's going to do that.  Then it'll get on the highway, and when it gets to Anaheim in MY experience it goes to DLH first.  They will tell each group if they need to transfer to a different bus or not, depending on where people are going.  This is what I have experienced personally, but some others haven't had that DLH stop.  

Whenever we've taken the Express bus, we come at a time when there's only 1 pickup per hour (by that I mean they come by LAX on the hour...they still pick up at each terminal).  And inevitably we are landing just as the hour has gone by, so we have almost an hour to wait.  LAX is pretty simple for the traveler, as the terminals are done in pods (it's not all spread out on the inside, like SNA is, where you can walk the length of the place indoors), but that means there's not a lot to do to amuse yourself for 45 minutes indoors.  So we just walk slowly.  And we often will walk up to Terminal 1, so that we are first on the bus.  Of course, that means we get to see all the terminals we just passed by.  

With Super Shuttle, you can get the same multiple stop situation.  But...big but, it's a much smaller vehicle.  But...they aren't as scheduled when picking up at the airport; it was only me and DS once on the SS at Ontario airport once, and we waited what felt like ages (hot day and I had dressed for the cool day we were leaving behind in Seattle), then just as I thought we were hitting the road, the driver looped back around to troll for other passengers.  UGH.  

Going home, with Express or SS (or any of the agencies) you want to follow THEIR timing.  You never know what they have scheduled.  I was once picked up by SS at HoJo (first in the van) and then spent the next hour going up and down Harbor and Katella, picking up the rest of the people they had to pick up.  It was all scheduled ahead of time.  And then, painfully, their LAST stop was at HoJo again, and then we got on the highway.  But then, I'd had my choice of seats, and that last person or two on at HoJo did not.



All that said, I like Karmel the best from my own personal experience.  They state clearly that they don't troll (my word) for other passengers at the airport; they pick up the scheduled passengers and that's it.  And they are perfectly content to take just one passengers to the airport, like what happened with me on a trip with a couple Dis'ers.  (hi S&L!)


----------



## mm522

Hmmm okay, I'm really concerned now about both of these options. I guess I'll figure something out.


----------



## pigby

Just playing with options for our '3 way trip' in 3 weeks time. We are going LAX - Loews Hollywood- Candy Cane- LAX

Got a price from Supershuttle which was fine between hotel and airport but between the two hotels was much more expensive than I thought it would be - $180

I understand that their business is to ferry people to and from the airport on a 'shared ride' basis as we have used them before, but wondering if we are going to be charged this anyway ($180 plus the two airport journeys), we might as well stick with one company that can do the 3 way trip - as we have used towncar services in Orlando multiple times and done a few 3 way trips (staying at WDW and then Universal hotels). 

Just want something like this really - have just emailed DW Livery for a price.
Any others? Don't need a massive vehicle as there are just the three of us but we are bringing a lot of luggage for 3 weeks stay

Also last question - do we pay in advance online or do we just pay the driver?  Hope its the latter - in 2010, we had issues with the flight from London and it had to turn back (technical reasons!) and we were holed up in a Heathrow hotel overnight - had a few issues ringing Primetime (I think it was) to rearrange pick up - just getting through (phone cost a fortune from that hotel as well - but that's another story - BA never reimbursed us!)


----------



## Midnightred

We were very pleased with DK Livery. If the price were right, I would use them. I don't know about the others.

Midnightred


----------



## HydroGuy

pigby said:


> Just playing with options for our '3 way trip' in 3 weeks time. We are going LAX - Loews Hollywood- Candy Cane- LAX
> 
> Got a price from Supershuttle which was fine between hotel and airport but between the two hotels was much more expensive than I thought it would be - $180
> 
> I understand that their business is to ferry people to and from the airport on a 'shared ride' basis as we have used them before, but wondering if we are going to be charged this anyway ($180 plus the two airport journeys), we might as well stick with one company that can do the 3 way trip - as we have used towncar services in Orlando multiple times and done a few 3 way trips (staying at WDW and then Universal hotels).
> 
> Just want something like this really - have just emailed DW Livery for a price.
> Any others? Don't need a massive vehicle as there are just the three of us but we are bringing a lot of luggage for 3 weeks stay
> 
> Also last question - do we pay in advance online or do we just pay the driver?  Hope its the latter - in 2010, we had issues with the flight from London and it had to turn back (technical reasons!) and we were holed up in a Heathrow hotel overnight - had a few issues ringing Primetime (I think it was) to rearrange pick up - just getting through (phone cost a fortune from that hotel as well - but that's another story - BA never reimbursed us!)



I am not an expert on this but if I understand right they want to charge $180 just for the Loews to CCI part? If so I would guess a taxi or town car may be more cost effective.

When I went from CCI to SNA a few weeks ago after the D23 Expo, I asked CCI for a town car recommendation and they gave me Hugo's Transportation number and called them for me. It was $40 to SNA, FWIW. I gave the driver a $5 tip so call it $45. Hugo's contact info is (714) 728-0752, (714) 715-4907. No website link was on their card.


----------



## pigby

HydroGuy said:


> I am not an expert on this but if I understand right they want to charge $180 just for the Loews to CCI part? If so I would guess a taxi or town car may be more cost effective.
> 
> When I went from CCI to SNA a few weeks ago after the D23 Expo, I asked CCI for a town car recommendation and they gave me Hugo's Transportation number and called them for me. It was $40 to SNA, FWIW. I gave the driver a $5 tip so call it $45. Hugo's contact info is (714) 728-0752, (714) 715-4907. No website link was on their card.



You are right the $180 was just for Loews to CCI. Just had a quote from DW Livery - the whole 3 way journey with them will be $267 with the Loews to CCI portion only $90hal;f the price of Supershuttle - don't understand it but I'll take it. I might try out your guy, Hydroguy though.


----------



## Disney Lvr of Old

Read this all the way through and was wondering if anyone had taxi'd recently from SNA to PPH?  I'm wondering what the procedure is~ do I just ask if they offer a flat rate?  Where are the taxi stands at SNA? Or should I order a town car?  seems almost the same price as a taxi?   I don't want to shuttle- I'd rather pay more and know I'm getting directly there.  Too impatient to wait.  TIA~


----------



## HydroGuy

Disney Lvr of Old said:


> Read this all the way through and was wondering if anyone had taxi'd recently from SNA to PPH?  I'm wondering what the procedure is~ do I just ask if they offer a flat rate?  Where are the taxi stands at SNA? Or should I order a town car?  seems almost the same price as a taxi?   I don't want to shuttle- I'd rather pay more and know I'm getting directly there.  Too impatient to wait.  TIA~


I have a done taxi from SNA to DLR a couple times. Once to GCH (not PPH but close by). There is a taxi line at SNA and you can't miss it. It is right when you walk out the terminal.

You can order a town car. It will be nicer, a little cheaper, and possibly harder to find where they are. Not sure it is worth it to save $5-10 for a 20 minute drive.


----------



## Disney Lvr of Old

HydroGuy said:


> I have a done taxi from SNA to DLR a couple times. Once to GCH (not PPH but close by). There is a taxi line at SNA and you can't miss it. It is right when you walk out the terminal.
> 
> You can order a town car. It will be nicer, a little cheaper, and possibly harder to find where they are. Not sure it is worth it to save $5-10 for a 20 minute drive.



I don't want hard to find!  I want Easy Peasy!  It will be me and a 5 yr old after an 8 hour travel morning.    Can I ask the taxi if they offer a flat rate?  it's $40-50ish?


----------



## HydroGuy

Disney Lvr of Old said:


> I don't want hard to find!  I want Easy Peasy!  It will be me and a 5 yr old after an 8 hour travel morning.    Can I ask the taxi if they offer a flat rate?  it's $40-50ish?



Sorry, I do not know about flat rates. You can always ask for anything you want I guess. I just jump in the taxi and take it. It has been about $45 both times. Plus a $5 tip. It is fast and direct. One time I was with my crew and we stopped by a 7-11 for a quick 5 minute stop to store up on snacks.


----------



## mrsashbaugh

I've been looking at options for my family traveling next month.  We will have 11 total. I have one that will be in a car seat and 1 in a booster seat. We will be traveling on the airplane with their seats so we don't necessarily need a company that provides them. 

Would like to get our whole group to travel together from airport to our hotel, Embassy Suites South.  Thanks for any suggestions you may have.


----------



## HydroGuy

mrsashbaugh said:


> I've been looking at options for my family traveling next month.  We will have 11 total. I have one that will be in a car seat and 1 in a booster seat. We will be traveling on the airplane with their seats so we don't necessarily need a company that provides them.
> 
> Would like to get our whole group to travel together from airport to our hotel, Embassy Suites South.  Thanks for any suggestions you may have.



I believe Karmel has large shuttles you can hire for this. I have used them twice but for groups of 5 or less.

http://www.karmel.com/


----------



## mrsashbaugh

HydroGuy said:


> I believe Karmel has large shuttles you can hire for this. I have used them twice but for groups of 5 or less.  http://www.karmel.com/



I did contact Karmel and they quoted me $242 RT, that doesn't include gratuity. Does that seem fair?


----------



## smidgy

[/QUOTE]we used super shuttle from SNA to the Howard Johnson on harbor .  it was $10 per person one way.  so $40 for hubby and me total (plus tip).
  a made the arrangments ahead of time.  we waited about 15 minutes at the airport.  on the way back, they were there about 5 minutes early and waited for us.   
 it is a shared ride, but it was great


----------



## HydroGuy

mrsashbaugh said:


> I did contact Karmel and they quoted me $242 RT, that doesn't include gratuity. Does that seem fair?



For 11 people, right? If it is for a dedicated shuttle and not a shared shuttle that seems like a really good price to me. Like $22 per person.


----------



## mrsashbaugh

HydroGuy said:


> For 11 people, right? If it is for a dedicated shuttle and not a shared shuttle that seems like a really good price to me. Like $22 per person.



How much would you usually give for gratuity? 

I got a quote from DK Livery Service and for our group they said would be $160 one way or $310 RT.  This is a flat rate they are giving me, so no hidden cost. They also make a stop at the grocery store on the way to the hotel.  

Wondering out of the 2 what would be best.


----------



## HydroGuy

mrsashbaugh said:


> How much would you usually give for gratuity?
> 
> I got a quote from DK Livery Service and for our group they said would be $160 one way or $310 RT.  This is a flat rate they are giving me, so no hidden cost. They also make a stop at the grocery store on the way to the hotel.
> 
> Wondering out of the 2 what would be best.



I generally give drivers 10% gratuity if they are dedicated to me and not a shared shuttle.


----------



## mrsashbaugh

Interesting that I happen to look at Get Away Today Vacations and saw for an 11 passenger vehicle one way it would be $60 one way so RT would be $180.  I was quoted from Karmel Shuttle that it would be $242 RT.


----------



## 2tinkerbell

We (my DD and I) are flying into LAX and staying at CCI.  We arrive around 9am on 1/17 so that I can run the Tinkerbell 1/2 Marathon.  

I would take the DLExpress and just hit the Expo while we are at the Disneyland Hotel, but, I will have my luggage to haul around at the Expo and that isn't the greatest idea.  

So I am debating between Karmel or Super Shuttle and will do a RT.  Which do you recommend?
Clean, nice drivers, customer service are important but I don't have a ton of $.

TIA


----------



## Kiwigirls

2tinkerbell said:
			
		

> We (my DD and I) are flying into LAX and staying at CCI.  We arrive around 9am on 1/17 so that I can run the Tinkerbell 1/2 Marathon.
> 
> I would take the DLExpress and just hit the Expo while we are at the Disneyland Hotel, but, I will have my luggage to haul around at the Expo and that isn't the greatest idea.
> 
> So I am debating between Karmel or Super Shuttle and will do a RT.  Which do you recommend?
> Clean, nice drivers, customer service are important but I don't have a ton of $.
> 
> TIA



We used Karmel Shuttles last week. It was $57 each way for 4 of us from LAX to BWPPI.  The driver from LAX was really good, friendly, gave us lots of info. The driver back was quite abrupt and untalkative and they took a while to find one of the pick ups. (Had the wrong address). But they were prompt and got us to our destination in good time, and for our family were the cheapest. I was happy and would use again


----------



## twodogs

Anyone use GoSedan?  We have a family of 6 going from SNA to GCH.  I get car sick, so I can't easily handle a stop and start shuttle, going to different terminals and different hotels.  We would get a large SUV.  Service, professionalism, timeliness and cleanliness are most important.  It priced out a little over $100 which I didn't find too bad.  I do not want to take a cab/mini-van cab either.  So if anyone has recent good or bad experience with GoSedan, I'd appreciate your feedback!  Thank you!  Our first DLR trip!!!


----------



## twodogs

Looked at Yelp reviews of GoSedan and they are really awful.  I might book with A&E Limo, as they had really great reviews on Yelp.  I don't use Yelp that often, but hoping 60+ positive reviews that are recent is an endorsement of this company.  GoSedan had lots of reviews too, just most of them were very negative about service.


----------



## lexecutive

Amazing write up, thanks!


----------



## SusanMatt

Please forgive the dumb question, but I'd like to confirm something. I looked through the thread and did not see a confirmation on this specifically.

We booked through the DL website, staying at DLH, and added Ground Transportation from SNA (John Wayne/Orange County). Will that be on the Disneyland Resort Express? 

I know we might get some instructions closer to our dates, but I'm curious (and overly excited to know everything) now.  

Thanks. I'm also happy to be pointed at other threads or sites to read instead.


----------



## sleepydog25

As part of a surprise birthday visit to DL for my wife (she'd never been), I wanted a no-hassle, no-stop service.  Based on a couple of older recommendations for Luken Limo, I called and quickly made the reservations.  While not overly friendly, he (Howard, who I assume is the owner) was courteous, professional, and best of all, timely--both for pickup at LAX and at the GCH upon our departure.  In fact, we were finished packing early for our trip home, so we called Howard to see if he might want to come early.  He did, and we were dropped off at our terminal with no issues.  He's a bit pricey ($125 one-way), but that fee includes tipping.  I'd recommend him if you're looking for a sure-fire, get there quickly with no stops ride, and price isn't too much of an issue.  The vehicles (Lincoln Town Car on arrival and big SUV on the trip to LAX) were clean, spacious, and quiet.


----------



## Amilo

I'm flying into LAX late at night and wasn't sure if be able to catch the Disney shuttle because it stops running shortly after I arrive. I had also heard a rumor that I might have trouble finding a taxi to take me since DLR is in a different county. Does anyone know if this is actually true? I ended up calling my hotel (GCH) directly and they had a list of car companies they recommend. Has anyone used Best Chauffeured? It is a little pricey but they meet you at baggage claim with a sign, and were very professional and helpful when I called them. I'm taking a town car to the hotel then probably the Disney shuttle back.


----------



## twodogs

twodogs said:


> Looked at Yelp reviews of GoSedan and they are really awful.  I might book with A&E Limo, as they had really great reviews on Yelp.  I don't use Yelp that often, but hoping 60+ positive reviews that are recent is an endorsement of this company.  GoSedan had lots of reviews too, just most of them were very negative about service.



We are just back, and here is the update.  We decided to use A&E Limo due to very positive reviews on Yelp.  They were fantastic!!  We used them for car service for 4 adults and 2 kids in boosters (and a lot of luggage) one way from SNA to GCH.  We wanted a large SUV, and they have this option to book online.   I booked it online, got an immediate quote and email confirmation.  They emailed the day before to say they'd be at the baggage claim with our name on a sign.  We arrived and Kevin was there, smiling and beat us to baggage claim.  We asked for and got a large SUV (Denali).  We also booked a 15 minute grocery stop (he took us by Von's), and Kevin loaded up all the groceries.  I brought our own boosters because we were renting an SUV later in the trip, but they can also provide them.  Kevin was very helpful with tips about Disneyland and the area.

Then got an email from Adir, the owner, afterwards, making sure all went well.  I can't say enough good things about this experience.  I didn't want to do a shared shuttle due to car sickness issues with stopping and starting, as well as due to time (get me to the parks!!).  I had read so many negative reviews of even dedicated shuttles, so I was very pleased to have found this service.

http://aeworldwidelimo.com

Yes it was a bit more pricey than a cab or shuttle, but for 6 people and a grocery stop, that would have added up too (and we couldn't fit in a regular cab).  The total price, including grocery stop and 20% gratuity, taxes and fees (tolls), was $209.  Per person, that was $35, which was well, well worth it to me.


----------



## TulipsNZ

Are the driving times to LAX still considered correct?  If you had a Monday 9:45pm international flight and had to return a rental car at 7:30pm what would be the latest time you would leave Anaheim?


----------



## TexasErin

twodogs said:


> We are just back, and here is the update.  We decided to use A&E Limo due to very positive reviews on Yelp.  They were fantastic!!  We used them for car service for 4 adults and 2 kids in boosters (and a lot of luggage) one way from SNA to GCH.  We wanted a large SUV, and they have this option to book online.   I booked it online, got an immediate quote and email confirmation.  They emailed the day before to say they'd be at the baggage claim with our name on a sign.  We arrived and Kevin was there, smiling and beat us to baggage claim.  We asked for and got a large SUV (Denali).  We also booked a 15 minute grocery stop (he took us by Von's), and Kevin loaded up all the groceries.  I brought our own boosters because we were renting an SUV later in the trip, but they can also provide them.  Kevin was very helpful with tips about Disneyland and the area.
> 
> Then got an email from Adir, the owner, afterwards, making sure all went well.  I can't say enough good things about this experience.  I didn't want to do a shared shuttle due to car sickness issues with stopping and starting, as well as due to time (get me to the parks!!).  I had read so many negative reviews of even dedicated shuttles, so I was very pleased to have found this service.
> 
> http://aeworldwidelimo.com
> 
> Yes it was a bit more pricey than a cab or shuttle, but for 6 people and a grocery stop, that would have added up too (and we couldn't fit in a regular cab).  The total price, including grocery stop and 20% gratuity, taxes and fees (tolls), was $209.  Per person, that was $35, which was well, well worth it to me.



Was $209 one way or round trip? I've looked around at the website, but I don't want to request a quote. Our next trip isn't until May 30 and we don't have flights yet, so I have no idea what time it would be.

Thanks,
Erin


----------



## JenneleB

I just wanted to thank you for this thread.  I have been floundering trying to figure out transportation for this trip (its our first to Disneyland) and this has made knowing where to look for a shuttle to the airport so much clearer.  I really appreciate the links and the link to the website with the coupon codes as I really do love to get a discount.

My family and I can't wait to visit DL for the first time this December!


----------



## splashtastic!

I've been running some numbers for a youth group of ten plus their luggage.

The airport we are arriving at is SNA.  I can't figure out any vans or limos that are cheaper (or quicker) than just getting two cabs from the airport transportation area. 

I figure our group includes 8 kids and 2 chaperones:
so if I split us into two cab groups with one adult in each vehicle, the fares for two cabs to a Harbor hotel is $45 + $45 = $90.00 

If both adults tip 20% each, that would add $9 for each cab and bring our total to $108.00 or $10.80 per person.
(Alternately if we each tip each driver 10%, our total will be $99 divided by ten people = $9.90 per person)

I can't find a 'shared ride' situation that would fit all ten of us for less than that AND no one wants to go hotel to hotel to hotel after we travel for 12+ hours. 


The last trip we did in Dec. 2013, 7 of us shared one van-styled cab for $38.50 plus tip. (This is the cheapest fare I have encountered to date.)
I think our fare was so inexpensive compared to our usual $40-45 because it was a super FAST trip from the airport!!

It wasn't any kind of a scary situation, our cabbie was great, he put our luggage in the back of the van then he got us on the road like he was in time trials for NASCAR.

We arrived at our hotel in about 20 minutes. No hassle, no drama, just one super fast cab ride.

Has anybody traveled with a group and found a better way to get from SNA to a Disneyland area hotel?


----------



## PoohBearFriends

Does anyone have an estimate for  Zippy Shuttle  - LGB to Paradise Pier Hotel?


----------



## hjgaus

Www.ocidi.com - OC based limo service for all needs.

We used from my home to LAX(Orlano FL)  then back .
Srevice was great!


----------



## PoohBearFriends

3 of us, all adult prices, are flying into LGB

I am thinking the taxi will be best for us.

 Any flat rates people have found and were they to or from the Airport?


----------



## lilsassymom

Following


----------



## twodogs

TexasErin said:


> Was $209 one way or round trip? I've looked around at the website, but I don't want to request a quote. Our next trip isn't until May 30 and we don't have flights yet, so I have no idea what time it would be.
> 
> Thanks,
> Erin



One way. We rented an SUV from Alamo,in DTD after our last park day, drove the San Diego to see the zoo, then returned the SUV to Alamo at the San Diego airport. So we flew into SNA and out of San Diego.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

I have a question about transportation. And, yes, as the originator of this thread, I definitely appreciate the irony! I keep telling myself I'll do an update!

My question: Has anyone taken a limo recently from SNA (John Wayne Airport in Orange County) to Disneyland? I have a mother-daughter trip planned next June that my daughter knows about, but I want to incorporate a few surprises. I'm wondering if anyone has a limo company they have used in the last 6-12 months they would recommend, and if so, would you mind sharing the cost?


----------



## Darkbeer1

FYI, there is a shorter route from Long Beach Airport to the Disneyland Resort, basically head due east from the airport, it places you on Wardlow, which turns into Ball Road at the Orange County Border. Very simple and easy and no freeways, and at 13.75 miles, closer than John Wayne.

Here is a marked map to the Disneyland Hotel as an end point

http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=6977828


----------



## Darkbeer1

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> I have a question about transportation. And, yes, as the originator of this thread, I definitely appreciate the irony! I keep telling myself I'll do an update!
> 
> My question: Has anyone taken a limo recently from SNA (John Wayne Airport in Orange County) to Disneyland? I have a mother-daughter trip planned next June that my daughter knows about, but I want to incorporate a few surprises. I'm wondering if anyone has a limo company they have used in the last 6-12 months they would recommend, and if so, would you mind sharing the cost?



I have been using Go Sedan as my preferred Town Car service from the local airports. (I live near Disneyland).

https://www.gosedan.com/

Quotes are available at the link.


----------



## Darkbeer1

PoohBearFriends said:


> 3 of us, all adult prices, are flying into LGB
> 
> I am thinking the taxi will be best for us.
> 
> Any flat rates people have found and were they to or from the Airport?




LGB offers a flat rate of $45 from the airport to the Disneyland area.

Since LGB is in LA County, they have different rules than Orange County (Disneyland).


----------



## PoohBearFriends

Darkbeer1 said:


> LGB offers a flat rate of $45 from the airport to the Disneyland area.
> 
> Since LGB is in LA County, they have different rules than Orange County (Disneyland).


Thanks. 

This year I got great rates into LAX. Any pricing rates updated for taxi versus SuperShuttle. And how much of a Headache is SuperShuttle in LAX?


----------



## Darkbeer1

Both Super Shuttle and Prime Time Shuttle have a deal with LAX and have special pick up zones that normally have a dispatcher from the company. The pick up zones are on the curb nearest the terminals, just follow the Orange signs, and once at a pick up zone, you will see two signs, one for each company.

http://www.lawa.org/welcome_lax.aspx?id=1298


----------



## Darkbeer1

As for rates for options from LAX, Taxis are around $100, and can go up in heavy traffic.

Both Uber and Lyft are authorized to pick up at LAX, though LA does add a surcharge. I would say on average about $65, depending on Surge Pricing at the time you request the vehicle.

As stated, I personally use Go Sedan when I fly out of LAX

And you can get the current pricing for both SuperShuttle and Prime Time Shuttle at their websites.


----------



## Darkbeer1

SusanMatt said:


> Please forgive the dumb question, but I'd like to confirm something. I looked through the thread and did not see a confirmation on this specifically.
> 
> We booked through the DL website, staying at DLH, and added Ground Transportation from SNA (John Wayne/Orange County). Will that be on the Disneyland Resort Express?
> 
> I know we might get some instructions closer to our dates, but I'm curious (and overly excited to know everything) now.
> 
> Thanks. I'm also happy to be pointed at other threads or sites to read instead.



The Walt Disney Travel Company (also their partners such as AAA, COSTCO and Get Away Today) use the Disneyland Express as the transfer company from SNA and LAX.


----------



## felice

I am more than a little surprised that Karmel Shuttle are not listed on the first page of this thread. They have much cleaner vehicles - certainly compared to SuperShuttle. They also prioritize holidaymakers / tourists over locals, so all of the max 3 stops they make are at hotels. I remember SuperShuttle took us one time to an RV park as a stop on the way to our hotel, which unfortunately looked a bit like one of those parks you see in a horror movie, so things did not feel too comfortable even though nothing actually happened at the time.


----------



## Darkbeer1

Well, Karmel is not a preferred provider at LAX, so you do have to book in advance, and then call/text the company when ready to pick up, and only at that time can Karmel enter LAX and pick you up, so a bit longer to use.

And talking about booking in advance, it is key for those with children under 8 who need a car seat.  Unless you brought your own, you have limited options. You could opt for the Disneyland Express which is exempt due to the fact they use full size buses.  But any other transportation needs them,and most don't carry them usually, so Taxi/Uber/Lyft/Shuttle Vans, Town Cars and Limos all require them by law.  So some transportation services do offer car/booster seat for an extra fee, and sometimes for free.  But you do have to book in advance and let them know the specifics (how many seats and which type).  So that specific vehicle will have the seats when they pick you up.

the other option would be a rental car and renting the needed car seat from them.


----------



## Darkbeer1

If the OP is getting edited, let me suggest a few things.

One, showing the easy LGB directions to the resort, not the Mapquest longer route.

Adding Karmel and maybe a couple of other options that offer car seats on request.

Talk about Califrnia law in regards tocar/booster seats.

Mentioning about how to deal with renting a car at the airport.

For example, both LGB and SNA have the main rental car office and pick up right across the street from the terminal.

LAX, ONT and BUR all require the use of a shuttle to get to where you pick up your car. Either separate offices near LAX, or a combined location on the edge of the airport (ONT and LGB).

Also maybe talk about the local (Disneyland area) rental car companies and their location. (Most are on Katella Avenue).

As for AMTRAK and Metrolinks trains.

Adding the fact that the Fullerton Station is almost as close as the Anaheim station (now known as ARTIC with a new large station).  Also, the public transit options to get to them, OCTA bus route 543/43 goes up and down Harbor and has a stop at the Fullerton Station. Also explain that AMTRAK use the code "LAX" to mean Union Station in Downtown LA and is miles away from the airport with the same code. (There is a special Flyaway bus service that does go between the two locations though (fee required and no cash is accepted) (Also the policy of the Disneyland Express Bus, prepaid vouchers or credit/debit cards only). Explaining the difference between AMTRAK and Metrolink (the commuter system that shares much of the same track and stations as AMTRAK).

So there are some suggestions.


----------



## Syndrome

I need some advise in getting to/from LAX to Disneys Grand Californian. Not sure the best way to do this yet .........
Our travel times are on Saturdays in January 2017 . We arrive on a Saturday around noon into LAX , and will depart LAX the following Saturday around 1pm . 
Dont really think we need a car, but are thinking about driving out to the coast to check it out . Also, we are staying on our points at GCV , so there will be no parking fee at the resort for us. Have a rental car reserved for the week for $235. 

Not sure if we want to rent a car , or hire a car service (like Lanskys) to get to and from LAX ? Want to rent a car so we have "wheels" if we want to venture outside Disney , but LA traffic ......... ! Car service is about $210 round trip, plus some tip . 
How is the drive from LAX to Disneyland on a Saturday about 1 pm or so ? 
How about if we have a flight on Saturday that departs LAX at 1pm . When would we need to leave the Disney Resort ? (I am thinking like 9-10 am ?) .

What are the approximate drive times like,  LAX - Disneyland both ways on a Saturday late morning / early afternoon , both best and worst case ? 

Any help would be appreciated !!! Not sure if we want to rent a car from LAX for the convenience , or just hire a car service for less stress ???

Thanks !


----------



## Darkbeer1

I would just rent a car for the entire period.

I would bring my own GPS device, rent one from the company or use a app that provides live Traffic updates (I use a TomTom.)

As for getting from LAX to the Disneyland Resort, the most common route, and is the one used by professional transportation services is 105 east to the 605 south to the 91 east to the 5 south.  The majority of the trip has carpool lanes (just 2 or more people in the vehicle are needed to qualify). To get to the GCH, use the special Disneyland Drive carpool exit, and make sure you do not use the flyover that goes straight to the Theme Park parking structure, stay to the right after getting off the ramp onto Disneyland Drive.  Take Disneyland Drive down, and the GCH will be on the left, and has a traffic light to allow the turn. The average drive time is about 1 hour, maybe a bit less.

As for the return trip, lets work backwards, with a 1 PM flight, and I will presume domestic, the big issue is LAX and its usually long delays for the TSA security check, so we are looking at around 11 Am to be at the airport.

All rental car companies at LAX are off-site, so I would first drop off the family and luggage at the LAX terminal you are using, and then return the car solo, and take the shuttle back (Ti also works in reverse when getting the car). So add 30 minutes for the rental car return, and we are at 10:30 AM.

As mentioned, the average drive is about 1 hour, so I would add some time due to possible traffic delays, so about a 9 AM start sounds good.

Have a great trip.

The one issue would be Saturday January 13th, as that is a Marathon weekend, with a 10K run on Saturday.  This will cause closures on Disneyland Drive due to the race, and that is the morning hours, so the return to LAX would be impacted, and I would add some extra time just to get out of the Hotel Parking Lot to the 5 freeway.  I would also look at going south on Disneyland Drive to Katella, and make a left (east) to Haster, where you make a right, and then a quick left onto Gene Autry Way.  This will place you to a special carpool entrance for northbound I-5.

Hope that helps.

EDITED to add- As for the Carpool lanes and the trip to/from LAX.  the junction of the 91 and 5 freeway has a special carpool exit/connector that takes you directly to the left side of the freeway where they are located. The 91/605 junction,you need to get out of the Carpool lane and use the main ramps.  The 605 doesn't have a carpool lane, but it is only a few miles of the trip (short segment).  And the 105 has carpool lanes, but you need to get on the main lanes to enter/exit them.  But they are a great help and recommend using them as much as possible.  Also, the law is a bit weird, in Orange County, you have mainly open access carpool lanes (known as Diamond lanes), where you can enter/exit them most of the time, the lane is marked with "Elephant Tracks" which are wide white dashes (Aka fatter/larger than normal) .  In Los Angeles County, there are only limited areas that you can enter/exit the carpool lanes.  In both counties, you cannot cross the solid double white lines (Some are still yellow, but Federal law is making the switch to white. There will be signage overhead and attached to the K rail (median) that will mention upcoming exits just before the break in the solid lines And the break uses the Elephant Tracks to let you know it is OK to enter/exit.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Darkbeer1 said:


> If the OP is getting edited, let me suggest a few things



Darkbeer, those are great suggestions. I may not be able to add them all in one sitting, but I'll see what I can do. With both a March and a June trip coming up in the spring, I'll tend to be on the boards more regularly for the next few months. I'll definitely need to look into the Long Beach directions. While I've flown in and out of LAX, Burbank, and Ontario more times than I can count over my lifetime, and used John Wayne a handful of times, I don't know if I've ever flown in or out of Long Beach. If I did, it was long enough in the past that I don't remember it. I may have to arrange the travel for my June trip to fly into Long Beach, just to give it a try. I've always heard positive reviews about the airport.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

felice said:


> I am more than a little surprised that Karmel Shuttle are not listed on the first page of this thread.



Hi Felice, When I first collated all the transportation information in the first post, I had never heard of Karmel Shuttle, but had been a frequent customer of Super Shuttle for years. When I have a little vacation time from work next month, I'll plan on doing some much needed updates and add a blurb about Karmel since I know many people on the Disboards have happily used them. In the subsequent years, I've pretty well switched from shuttles to car services (taxi, Uber, private car services) since the original post, but I think families with younger kids or larger groups will likely still find shuttles or the Disneyland Express useful.


----------



## Darkbeer1

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Darkbeer, those are great suggestions. I may not be able to add them all in one sitting, but I'll see what I can do. With both a March and a June trip coming up in the spring, I'll tend to be on the boards more regularly for the next few months. I'll definitely need to look into the Long Beach directions. While I've flown in and out of LAX, Burbank, and Ontario more times than I can count over my lifetime, and used John Wayne a handful of times, I don't know if I've ever flown in or out of Long Beach. If I did, it was long enough in the past that I don't remember it. I may have to arrange the travel for my June trip to fly into Long Beach, just to give it a try. I've always heard positive reviews about the airport.




As for Long Beach, it is very nice because it is small and only allows 50 commercial flights a day.  So there is the rub, limited flights and where they start.

The main airline is jetBlue, but then you have Alaska, and then a few flights from others, including a new option with Southwest.

http://www.lgb.org/travelers/default.asp

And it is the closest airport to Disneyland, but we are talking less than a mile, I like to say both LGB and SNA are 14 miles away, because they are both close, as compared to other options.

And feel free to ask me about more details, I am well versed in Public Transit option in Southern California, and will be happy to help fill in any thing you are interested in.

Also use the area airports on a regular basis (I live in Anaheim), in fact, I know some folks at LGB who see me and say hello when I am dealing with my "posse" (I do TV filming on occasion,and have to deal with the equipment, etc., so we stand out...)

So no rush, just a few suggestions and a offer to help in the future....


----------



## Darkbeer1

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> ... but I think families with younger kids or larger groups will likely still find shuttles or the Disneyland Express useful.



In my head, I read this, and thought "Danger Will Robinson, Danger!'






And the issue is Car/Booster seats for those under 8. California law is very strict, so unless you brought your own, you have limited options.

Rent a car and also the car seats.

Use an exempt vehicle, in this case, basically the Disneyland Express is the only option from LAX/SNA. No car seats needed, same with planes, trains, public transit buses and rail and large tour buses (full size).

Or pre-arrange a vehicle (town car, shuttle van, etc.) that will provide car seats as part of the package.  But basically Shuttle Vans/Taxis/Uber/Lyft won't have car seats (Takes up too much room, when the space is needed for luggage). When you book in advance, you can let the company know how many car/booster seats you need, and which types.  This will allow the company to place them in the vehicle prior to picking you up.

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Travel-...Car.Seats.For.Children.Under.8.Years.Old.html


----------



## soma151

We are doing Town car service to/from Airport SNA about $180 RT 7 people one car seat, one booster. Then renting a car to drive to Universal from Alamo in down town Disney, you can bring the cars back as late as you like and you have a true 24 hour rental. Plus they have car seats. $142


----------



## Frozen2014

For those that come to visit Disneyland but also tour LA, do you fly out of different airports (e.g .if visiting Disneyland first, then fly in to SNA but out of LAX)?  For us, the most expensive is flying to LAX for both (but only direct flight option - which is already a 5hr flight), and cheapest is flying in and out of SNA (not direct).  If we mix airports, then it means driving from SNA to LAX when an airport is right in Los Angeles.


----------



## Syndrome

Thanks SO much for the VERY detailed info. Its MUCH appreciated !!! 

I guess we just need to figure out IF we want to do anything outside of the Disneyland area , thats not within walking distance. If so (even for 1 day) , renting a car would make the most sense . Otherwise hiring a round trip car service LAX-DL would be the least stressful, I am sure . 

Thanks again ! 




Darkbeer1 said:


> I would just rent a car for the entire period.
> 
> I would bring my own GPS device, rent one from the company or use a app that provides live Traffic updates (I use a TomTom.)
> 
> As for getting from LAX to the Disneyland Resort, the most common route, and is the one used by professional transportation services is 105 east to the 605 south to the 91 east to the 5 south.  The majority of the trip has carpool lanes (just 2 or more people in the vehicle are needed to qualify). To get to the GCH, use the special Disneyland Drive carpool exit, and make sure you do not use the flyover that goes straight to the Theme Park parking structure, stay to the right after getting off the ramp onto Disneyland Drive.  Take Disneyland Drive down, and the GCH will be on the left, and has a traffic light to allow the turn. The average drive time is about 1 hour, maybe a bit less.
> 
> As for the return trip, lets work backwards, with a 1 PM flight, and I will presume domestic, the big issue is LAX and its usually long delays for the TSA security check, so we are looking at around 11 Am to be at the airport.
> 
> All rental car companies at LAX are off-site, so I would first drop off the family and luggage at the LAX terminal you are using, and then return the car solo, and take the shuttle back (Ti also works in reverse when getting the car). So add 30 minutes for the rental car return, and we are at 10:30 AM.
> 
> As mentioned, the average drive is about 1 hour, so I would add some time due to possible traffic delays, so about a 9 AM start sounds good.
> 
> Have a great trip.
> 
> The one issue would be Saturday January 13th, as that is a Marathon weekend, with a 10K run on Saturday.  This will cause closures on Disneyland Drive due to the race, and that is the morning hours, so the return to LAX would be impacted, and I would add some extra time just to get out of the Hotel Parking Lot to the 5 freeway.  I would also look at going south on Disneyland Drive to Katella, and make a left (east) to Haster, where you make a right, and then a quick left onto Gene Autry Way.  This will place you to a special carpool entrance for northbound I-5.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> EDITED to add- As for the Carpool lanes and the trip to/from LAX.  the junction of the 91 and 5 freeway has a special carpool exit/connector that takes you directly to the left side of the freeway where they are located. The 91/605 junction,you need to get out of the Carpool lane and use the main ramps.  The 605 doesn't have a carpool lane, but it is only a few miles of the trip (short segment).  And the 105 has carpool lanes, but you need to get on the main lanes to enter/exit them.  But they are a great help and recommend using them as much as possible.  Also, the law is a bit weird, in Orange County, you have mainly open access carpool lanes (known as Diamond lanes), where you can enter/exit them most of the time, the lane is marked with "Elephant Tracks" which are wide white dashes (Aka fatter/larger than normal) .  In Los Angeles County, there are only limited areas that you can enter/exit the carpool lanes.  In both counties, you cannot cross the solid double white lines (Some are still yellow, but Federal law is making the switch to white. There will be signage overhead and attached to the K rail (median) that will mention upcoming exits just before the break in the solid lines And the break uses the Elephant Tracks to let you know it is OK to enter/exit.


----------



## goooof1

Darkbeer1 said:


> As for Long Beach, it is very nice because it is small and only allows 50 commercial flights a day.  So there is the rub, limited flights and where they start.
> 
> The main airline is jetBlue, but then you have Alaska, and then a few flights from others, including a new option with Southwest.
> 
> http://www.lgb.org/travelers/default.asp
> 
> And it is the closest airport to Disneyland, but we are talking less than a mile, I like to say both LGB and SNA are 14 miles away, because they are both close, as compared to other options.
> 
> And feel free to ask me about more details, I am well versed in Public Transit option in Southern California, and will be happy to help fill in any thing you are interested in.
> 
> Also use the area airports on a regular basis (I live in Anaheim), in fact, I know some folks at LGB who see me and say hello when I am dealing with my "posse" (I do TV filming on occasion,and have to deal with the equipment, etc., so we stand out...)
> 
> So no rush, just a few suggestions and a offer to help in the future....



Last time we had a voucher from GCH for the taxi back to LGB.  It had $50 to LGB via freeway and $40 via city streets.  When we asked the driver to take city streets he claimed it would take more than 2 hours!!! (on a sunday afternoon)!!  I know that is just a way to get more $$ but do you know on average what the timing is like?


----------



## Darkbeer1

goooof1 said:


> Last time we had a voucher from GCH for the taxi back to LGB.  It had $50 to LGB via freeway and $40 via city streets.  When we asked the driver to take city streets he claimed it would take more than 2 hours!!! (on a sunday afternoon)!!  I know that is just a way to get more $$ but do you know on average what the timing is like?



I posted a marked map of the city street route, and the driver was clearly lying to you. From the GCH, the directions are head North up Disneyland Drive a few blocks and make a left on Ball Road.  drive about 13 miles, and you enter the airport.  That simple, really, Ball Road does change names when entering Los Angeles County to Wardlow, but that is just signs, and when you get to the end of the road (at Lakewood) just go straight through the light, the airport main road is right there. Yes, there are some traffic lights on the route,as you are driving basically through the "suburbs" and will see lots of strip malls and the like. But I would say the drive is about 30 minutes. 

I would never opt for the Freeway option, as it is longer and has the higher chance of heavy traffic.


----------



## goooof1

Darkbeer1 said:


> I posted a marked map of the city street route, and the driver was clearly lying to you. From the GCH, the directions are head North up Disneyland Drive a few blocks and make a left on Ball Road.  drive about 13 miles, and you enter the airport.  That simple, really, Ball Road does change names when entering Los Angeles County to Wardlow, but that is just signs, and when you get to the end of the road (at Lakewood) just go straight through the light, the airport main road is right there. Yes, there are some traffic lights on the route,as you are driving basically through the "suburbs" and will see lots of strip malls and the like. But I would say the drive is about 30 minutes.
> 
> I would never opt for the Freeway option, as it is longer and has the higher chance of heavy traffic.



Thanks!  I figured as much.   Several years ago my sister had a cab driver take us from LGB by the city streets (trying to surprise me that we were going to DL but making it look like we were going somewhere else)!!!  They said we were going to downtown Long Beach and ended up on Katella.  So that must go through as well.  
Anyhow, thanks for the directions and now I'm armed with knowledge of the easy way!!


----------



## Darkbeer1

I always get a bit frustrated about LGB and what I see/read.  As a native Southern California, and being involved in Disneyland and Theme Parks for decades, you see comments like John Wayne (aka Orange County/Santa Ana/SNA) is nice and small and so convenient, so close to Disneyland, etc.

Long Beach is the true small airport in the area, John Wayne is a medium sized airport that offers International Service, and then you have the very large LAX.  

And as for distance, we can argue about which one is closer depending on how you measure, but I prefer to say the are equal, both 14 miles away, but the LGB drive is much easier, as it is basically leave the airport headed east to Disneyland (Ball/Wardlow).  While John Wayne covers 3 freeways, heavy traffic, carpool lane options that can be confusing, etc.

I love the fact that both Long Beach and John Wayne have easy parking, and the fact the Rental Car Companies (well, at least the majority of them) have offices and pick up lots right next to the terminal.

And Long Beach just had a major remodel/improvement project.  The new TSA security check in is awesome, a specific building built for TSA, and not add-on areas found in most airports.  It makes the system work much smoother, as the set up was tailor made for them.

Some folks don't like the fact Long Beach doesn't have jet ways, and you board using outdoor stairs/ramps, but I actually like the old school method, and it isn't like there is much of a weather issue here.

So they are both great choices, and for many Long Beach isn't an option due to the limited flights and destinations, but for those lucky enough to have good connections from their home airport to Long Beach, it is my preferred airport in Southern California.

My list of all commercial airports in Southern California would be, with the most preferred at the top...

1. Carlsbad
2. Palm Springs
3. Long Beach.
4. Ontario
5. Bob Hope (Burbank)
6. Santa Barbara
6. John Wayne (Santa Ana)
7. San Diego Lindbergh Field
8. Tijuana (using the special crossover bridge from the USA in Otay Mesa with its special customs area)
9. LAX

That said, that is just the airport and has no bearing of where you are coming/going from.

But I would use the AMTRAK Pacific Surfliner to get from San Diego to the Southland (The Greater Los Angeles area including Anaheim), also for the trip to Santa Barbara.

To get to Palm Springs, while there are flights from LAX to PSP, they are few and expensive, so I would opt to drive.

Same issue with Carlsbad (Northern San Diego County), very few flights and expensive if taking just the one leg. so drive or the train to Oceanside and then a taxi.

But for those planning a large trip, sometimes  picking Palm Springs, Santa Barbara or Carlsbad doesn't add much in price as compared to the big 5 airports in the Southland.


----------



## Syndrome

How about tolls between LAX and the DL resort area ...........  I have never seen that talked about before, so I am assuming not ? 
Just wondering if I need to add in something with the rental car like Plate Pass, if there are any , or unmanned tolls ?

Thanks !


----------



## Darkbeer1

There are 4 Toll Freeways and 3 Express Lanes in the Southland (LA/Orange County), but nothing between the main airports and Disneyland. (Maybe if you use BUR or ONT).

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Travel-...s:Ca.Toll.Roads.Bridges.And.Carpool.Info.html

That will change in the future, as the 405 will be getting them as part of new construction.


----------



## Iggipolka

Anyone take Uber from SNA to GCH? We're considering doing this on our next trip, 2 adults, 2 kids, bringing our own car seats and was wondering about how much it is and also where does Uber pick up? 
Thanks!


----------



## Syndrome

Darkbeer1 said:


> There are 4 Toll Freeways and 3 Express Lanes in the Southland (LA/Orange County), but nothing between the main airports and Disneyland. (Maybe if you use BUR or ONT).
> 
> https://www.tripadvisor.com/Travel-...s:Ca.Toll.Roads.Bridges.And.Carpool.Info.html
> 
> That will change in the future, as the 405 will be getting them as part of new construction.



Thanks ..............one less thing to worry about if we decide to rent a car ! 

Thanks for your help !!!


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Syndrome said:


> How about tolls between LAX and the DL resort area ...........  I have never seen that talked about before, so I am assuming not ?
> Just wondering if I need to add in something with the rental car like Plate Pass, if there are any , or unmanned tolls ?
> 
> Thanks !





Darkbeer1 said:


> There are 4 Toll Freeways and 3 Express Lanes in the Southland (LA/Orange County), but nothing between the main airports and Disneyland. (Maybe if you use BUR or ONT).
> 
> https://www.tripadvisor.com/Travel-...s:Ca.Toll.Roads.Bridges.And.Carpool.Info.html
> 
> That will change in the future, as the 405 will be getting them as part of new construction.



Even though there are toll roads, the nice thing is that you don't have to take them, and they are clearly marked before entering those lanes.  For instance, going down to San Diego you take the 405 to the 5, but you can also take the 405 to the 73 (toll road) to the 5, and on really busy days that may save time, but you need to make the decision to use it.  On the 91 east there is a toll road, and you can opt to take the toll (in the middle lanes of the freeway), or stay on the regular freeway and not pay to take the toll.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

I'll be working on edits to the first post in this thread over the next few weeks.  Edits will be made when my work and vacation schedule allow, so please be patient.  I'll be combing through all the posts to gather any information people have already posted, but if there's a specific area you want updated or added, let me know and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

The thread is mostly updated.  I do need to add in some information about trains, rental cars, and Uber/Lyft type pricing.  I also need to find out whether LGB allows Uber and Lyft.  The LGB website does not mention them and an old LA Times article indicates they are not allowed to do pick ups at LGB.


----------



## Darkbeer1

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> The thread is mostly updated.  I do need to add in some information about Uber/Lyft type pricing.  I also need to find out whether LGB allows Uber and Lyft.  The LGB website does not mention them and an old LA Times article indicates they are not allowed to do pick ups at LGB.



Long Beach was close to a nine month trial period, but it fell through, so they are not allowed to pick up (But they can drop off).

http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-travel-briefcase-long-beach-20161210-story.html


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Darkbeer1 said:


> Long Beach was close to a nine month trial period, but it fell through, so they are not allowed to pick up (But then can drop off).
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-travel-briefcase-long-beach-20161210-story.html



Thanks, Darkbeer!  That saves me making some calls tomorrow.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

felice said:


> I am more than a little surprised that Karmel Shuttle are not listed on the first page of this thread. They have much cleaner vehicles - certainly compared to SuperShuttle. They also prioritize holidaymakers / tourists over locals, so all of the max 3 stops they make are at hotels.



Added


----------



## ColoradoMom!!

Below is a copy (in part) of my Uber receipt from SNA airport to Homewood Suites Anaheim Convention Center.

I had a promotion for a first time credit of $30 for Uber, so I chose the more expensive Uber XL.  Without the credit, it would have been $34.  Using the regular UBer, it would have been less.  Pick up was SOOOO easy - just exit after you pick up your luggage and stand by a numbered pole before you summons the Uber, and they pull right up. No need to cross the street at all.

Tuesday, Nov. 29th, 2016

01:44pm | JWA Roadway, Santa Ana, CA











 02:12pm | 2010 S Harbor Blvd, Anaheim, CA





13.70 miles
00:28:29 Trip time
uberXL


 

 

 

 


Your Fare





Base Fare  1.00
Distance  21.23
Time  8.54




Subtotal  $30.77
Booking Fee (?) 1.95
Airport Surcharge (?) 2.25
Promotion  -30.00


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Car rental information has been added.  Let me know what you think about the updates and additions!


----------



## Darkbeer1

Two quick notes, you have AMTRAK spelled wrong once (and correct the other time) The header needs to be fixed.

There are two diferent locations for Alamo near Disneyland, the DtD location, which is located outside the secure area on the west side of DtD, and the shared office with National on Katella.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Updated


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

I was really wanting to try Jet Blue into Long Beach because everyone keeps writing about the ease of the Long Beach airport.  The prices aren't bad, but Southwest's into Orange County tend to be the same.  Mostly the time options weren't very good from Sacramento.


----------



## Abby's Dad

Thank you for maintaining this information, as we are planning our first trip to DLR (and are really missing the ease of ME at WDW) - we will be flying into ONT, and notice you have no information on Uber/Lyft for that airport in your update.  In trying to find information on these services, it is hard to determine the current status, as the information seems mixed.  Can one get Uber/Lyft from ONT without having to go through a lot of hoops (as in are they permitted by the airport?), and are they permitted for dropping off at the airport for departing passengers.  Thanks in advance for your information.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Abby's Dad said:


> Thank you for maintaining this information, as we are planning our first trip to DLR (and are really missing the ease of ME at WDW) - we will be flying into ONT, and notice you have no information on Uber/Lyft for that airport in your update.  In trying to find information on these services, it is hard to determine the current status, as the information seems mixed.  Can one get Uber/Lyft from ONT without having to go through a lot of hoops (as in are they permitted by the airport?), and are they permitted for dropping off at the airport for departing passengers.  Thanks in advance for your information.



I believe Ontario only allows "permitted" drivers to do pick up. If you try to input Ontario airport into the Uber app for a pickup, you get a message saying, "Unfortunately, Uber is currently unavailable in your area." Drop offs back to the airport by Uber shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Abby's Dad

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> I believe Ontario only allows "permitted" drivers to do pick up. If you try to input Ontario airport into the Uber app for a pickup, you get a message saying, "Unfortunately, Uber is currently unavailable in your area." Drop offs back to the airport by Uber shouldn't be an issue.



Thank you very much - we'll just work out transportation among the other options.  We will save $167 each (RT) by flying into ONT on SW rather than flying into SNA, and for us, that is significant (3 of us).


----------



## StormyCA

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Thanks, Darkbeer!  That saves me making some calls tomorrow.



https://www.uber.com/airports/lgb/

Apparently you can do the more expensive Ubers at LGB, but not the two lower priced options.  Damned expensive though unless you're splitting costs.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

StormyCA said:


> https://www.uber.com/airports/lgb/
> 
> Apparently you can do the more expensive Ubers at LGB, but not the two lower priced options.  Damned expensive though unless you're splitting costs.



Thanks, StormyCA (your name is incredibly apropos this week, by the way)!  I'll update the information for Long Beach Uber. I'll also include your very helpful Uber/airport link. I'm heading out with my kiddos this morning for some fun errands while the sun is out, but will get the info updated on the first post by tonight.


----------



## StormyCA

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Thanks, StormyCA (your name is incredibly apropos this week, by the way)!  I'll update the information for Long Beach Uber. I'll also include your very helpful Uber/airport link. I'm heading out with my kiddos this morning for some fun errands while the sun is out, but will get the info updated on the first post by tonight.



Glad to help.  Enjoy your errands!

Yep, very appropriate.  I'm in NorCal and it's been rainy here, too.  I can't complain though.  We're in the Sierra Foothills (east of Sac) and just love seeing those reservoir and lake levels rise!!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

StormyCA said:


> Glad to help.  Enjoy your errands!
> 
> Yep, very appropriate.  I'm in NorCal and it's been rainy here, too.  I can't complain though.  We're in the Sierra Foothills (east of Sac) and just love seeing those reservoir and lake levels rise!!



You're actually not far from me in that case. That's why we are taking advantage of the clear skies right now. Sounds like a deluge is coming this weekend.


----------



## lvdis

Has anyone gone through the SNA Airport Shuttle Association for transportation from SNA to a Disneyland hotel? http://www.snashuttle.com/index.html

It looks like it is $10 each way ($20 rt), of course that's per person, but for just 2 of us it sounds like a decent deal.  I'm trying to figure out the best way for my friend and I to get to Disneyland Hotel from SNA and back.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

lvdis said:


> Has anyone gone through the SNA Airport Shuttle Association for transportation from SNA to a Disneyland hotel? http://www.snashuttle.com/index.html
> 
> It looks like it is $10 each way ($20 rt), of course that's per person, but for just 2 of us it sounds like a decent deal.  I'm trying to figure out the best way for my friend and I to get to Disneyland Hotel from SNA and back.



It sounds like it can be any OC based Shuttle company, so the quality of the vans and drivers probably has some variation depending on which one you end up getting. The price sounds decent and comparable to Super Shuttle and PrimeTime for two people from SNA to DLR (and less than Karmel). Just remember that with two people you will be on a "shared shuttle" arrangement so you may have several other people in the van with you and they might get dropped off first. Using Uber or Lyft might end up being just a few dollars more and would take you straight to your hotel.


----------



## PoohBearFriends

SuperShuttle gave us a 5:00 pm pickup from DLR for an 8:00 pm flight at LAX. This is on Monday is that too short?


----------



## Darkbeer1

PoohBearFriends said:


> SuperShuttle gave us a 5:00 pm pickup from DLR for an 8:00 pm flight at LAX. This is on Monday is that too short?



Sounds OK to me, I presume you have a domestic flight from LAX (or treated as one, such as a flight to Canada), and that SuperShuttle knows the traffic record in regards to traffic, and if they plan to pick anyone else up after you, to get you to the terminal by 6:30 PM (the recommended 90 minutes before the flight). The drive in light traffic is about 45 minutes in transit time.

But the SS computer assigned you that pick up time based on the flight info you gave them when booked, and then they system looked at things like flight history, etc. to assign you a pick up time, and then find you a specific shuttle to match.


----------



## PoohBearFriends

Darkbeer1 said:


> Sounds OK to me, I presume you have a domestic flight from LAX (or treated as one, such as a flight to Canada), and that SuperShuttle knows the traffic record in regards to traffic, and if they plan to pick anyone else up after you, to get you to the terminal by 6:30 PM (the recommended 90 minutes before the flight). The drive in light traffic is about 45 minutes in transit time.
> 
> But the SS computer assigned you that pick up time based on the flight info you gave them when booked, and then they system looked at things like flight history, etc. to assign you a pick up time, and then find you a specific shuttle to match.



Thank you. I usually use LGB so a bit nervous. We couldn't beat the Delta price of $58 with baggage included.


----------



## Darkbeer1

Would be interested in your opinions of LGB versus LAX when you get back here at DISBoards.

Since I live in Anaheim, I get to use and choose between the 5 main options,and to me, Long Beach is my favorite, followed by John Wayne,and try to avoid LAX unless there is no other good choice. But at $58 including baggage fees, I understand    But I am looking forward to the post trip answer... Was it worth paying less to be forced to deal with LAX???


----------



## PoohBearFriends

Darkbeer1 said:


> Would be interested in your opinions of LGB versus LAX when you get back here at DISBoards.
> 
> Since I live in Anaheim, I get to use and choose between the 5 main options,and to me, Long Beach is my favorite, followed by John Wayne,and try to avoid LAX unless there is no other good choice. But at $58 including baggage fees, I understand    But I am looking forward to the post trip answer... Was it worth paying less to be forced to deal with LAX???



I will do that.

I avoid LAX but they moved the kids HS start back an hour this year and with finals until 12:50 Pm we couldn't make the Jet Blue flight we usually take.


----------



## Piglet99645

I'm looking at booking Execucar thru Supershuttle....... the one way trip from SNA to our hotel is coming up the same price as round trip.  Is that right?


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Piglet99645 said:


> I'm looking at booking Execucar thru Supershuttle....... the one way trip from SNA to our hotel is coming up the same price as round trip.  Is that right?



No, that doesn't sound right. My guess is you are seeing the one way cost, but without seeing what app/program/website you are using or which information you input into the system, that's just a guess. You can call Super Shuttle at 1-800-258-3826 to clarify the cost. How does the price match up in the first post of this thread?


----------



## Leopardstars

I hope someone could clarify this for me. Our returned flight from LAX to Vancouver, Canada leaves at 11:35am on a Friday morning. Is this considered domestic or international? Also how long should we plan on leaving the hotel before our flight? I know there's the potential to end up in LA morning rush hour traffic.

If it helps, we are planning on using either Prime Time Shuttle or Super Shuttle. Any recommendations or experiences between the two would be appreciated.


----------



## Darkbeer1

Leopardstars said:


> I hope someone could clarify this for me. Our returned flight from LAX to Vancouver, Canada leaves at 11:35am on a Friday morning. Is this considered domestic or international? Also how long should we plan on leaving the hotel before our flight? I know there's the potential to end up in LA morning rush hour traffic.
> 
> If it helps, we are planning on using either Prime Time Shuttle or Super Shuttle. Any recommendations or experiences between the two would be appreciated.



Domestic, since Customs for both the US and Canada are done at the Canadian airport. (US Customs decades ago made a deal with Canada, since there are a lot fewer airports in Canada, it is a lot cheaper to do it up north, and then allow those flights to land anywhere they want to in the US).

So for "processing", it is handled as a Domestic Flight at LAX.

As for shuttles, it realy depends more on the driver, and this is luck of the draw.

I have been using Go Sedan, Prime Time Shuttle's private (not shared) services. $10 0ff offer at the link below.

https://www.gosedan.com/


----------



## Piglet99645

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> No, that doesn't sound right. My guess is you are seeing the one way cost, but without seeing what app/program/website you are using or which information you input into the system, that's just a guess. You can call Super Shuttle at 1-800-258-3826 to clarify the cost. How does the price match up in the first post of this thread?



It was the one way cost.  But it matches - $56 for the car one way from SNA to the Del Sol.


----------



## LfromIL

Hello,  we will be flying into SNA. We plan to rent a car for a couple days to sightsee around the coast. Then we are heading to DLR for the remainder of our trip. Where is the best place to return the rental car? Will we need to go back to the airport,  or is there something closer to the DLR?
Thanks!


----------



## Darkbeer1

Tough call, you have a lot of factors, and they are based on the Rental Car Company.

All major Rental Car Companies have a office near Disneyland. So you have two main options.

First, will your rental car company charge a drop off fee?  Some do charge if you don't return to the same location you pick it up at.

How much will your Hotel in the DLR area charge for Parking?

How much will you need to pay for a trip to the Airport at the end of your trip?

Do you need to use Car/Booster seats (Children under 8)?

Many Rental Rates have cheaper rental (per day) for a long term rental.

Would you even do some errands, like shopping while staying at your Hotel?  If the prices are about equal, I like the fact I have a car to go a grocery store, visit nearby places like Knott's berry Farm, Dinner Theaters, etc.

And since we don't have those answers, I would get price quotes both ways, and then look at the overall costs (Parking, Airport Transfer, etc.) and make a decision.

Have a great trip.


----------



## Syndrome

Just reporting back on our LAX to DL travel choice ........... 

We just returned and used Lansky car service . LAX to Grand Californian , round trip. Exceptional service , and a very quick direct ride to our resort.
Our flight from the east coast was approx 1 hour early (due to a little change in the prevailing winds) , and I was nervous we would have a little wait for the ride. As we came down the escalator to baggage claim, our driver (Richard if I remember) was already waiting with our name on a sign (Lansky's keeps track of flight arrival times) . He gathered all our luggage up, and loaded into the car and we were off . He was a very responsible driver, but also knew how to get around in LA traffic , and we arrived at VCG in about 45 minutes on a Saturday evening about 5pm. Bottles of water in the car for us was a nice touch. We were offered a grocery stop , but didn't need it so we declined. He unloaded our luggage for us, and told us he would see us in a week.
Check out time came, and our pick-up time was 12:15 pm , so after check out, we lounged in the GC lobby for a little bit , then wandered out to the front of the GC for pick-up 15 minutes early. As we walked out, Richard was pulling up and ready for us. Loaded us all up , and off to LAX we went.
Couldnt have asked for a better experience. I would highly recommend Lansky's . We are planning for a September trip, and will definitely be using Lansky's again.
Our round trip fare was $210. with Lansky's for 4 adults which included a grocery stop (if needed) . I checked Uber fares, and a small Uber X , was about $100 each way .For us, it was a WAY better value using Lansky's (and a much larger comfortable car) .
We used Uber several times throughout our trip with mostly good experiences, and one "weird" one. Wished we had Lansky's for all our travels in the LA area.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

I updated the Disneyland Express information with the new Coach USA provider information.  It appears that cost and pick up times/locations have remained exactly the same for now.  I did email Disneyland to ask about any changes that might not be readily apparent.  I noticed that the Disneyland website now gives a link for Coach USA instead of Grayline, but the link ends with a 404 Page Not Found error, so I'm hoping for some more definitive information.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Updated Limousine/Town Car section and included Lansky Car Service which seems to be such a frequent favorite I may try them out for my June vist.


----------



## Hawki

Thanks for all the useful information in this thread. I've had various quotes for my 1st trip to Disneyland, thinking I will try Lansky.
 Although not the cheapest, they sound the most reliable which is what  I am worried about after an 11 hour flight!
 I have a question, I would like to make a grocery stop on the way from LAX to VGC, can anyone suggest where that stop would be? Just for snacks, beer etc?
Many thanks , Julie


----------



## ZellyB

I'm having some trouble figuring out price for the SuperShuttle.  We are staying at the Residence Inn at the Convention Center over Mother's Day weekend to run the Tinkerbell races.  Our hotel website references using SuperShuttle ride service and quotes it at $18 per person (roughly in line with what I read here).  But, when I go to the SuperShuttle website to calculate the rate and plug in all our info, I get a round trip total quote of $104 for 2 of us which comes out to $26 per person per way.  I'm selecting the shared ride van service, so I'm assuming that's the one that should just be $18 pp.  Is it more expensive to book in advance or am I doing something wrong?  I'm not planning to book today, but was just pricing out some different options.


----------



## amyg1975

Double check to make sure they are not adding on a tip automatically.


----------



## SMD

If you're pricing it from LAX the hotel address is probably outside whatever zone they've designated for the lower rate. If it's point-to-point or another airport, the rates are different.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

ZellyB said:


> I'm having some trouble figuring out price for the SuperShuttle.



I think SMD has the answer figured out. The prices in Post 1 are based on the trip from the designated airport to the Disneyland Hotel. Residence Inn doesn't seem like it's that much further, but maybe it's just slightly outside of that zone. You might try a) plugging in Disneyland Hotel to see if that gives you a different price, b) if it does, call Super Shuttle to ask about the higher price, or c) check out a different shuttle company.


----------



## WDBRDWLK

Thanks for the updated info. We have used a limo service several times from LAX to GC and but this time around we were thinking about using the Disneyland Express bus. I would rather use the limo, easy pick up and direct to the resort, but it is not in the budget this year.


----------



## dec2009mama

any recent experiences with Super Shuttle or Karmel from LAX to a DL resort hotel?  looking for clean, quick and safe


----------



## pangyal

Hawki said:


> Thanks for all the useful information in this thread. I've had various quotes for my 1st trip to Disneyland, thinking I will try Lansky.
> Although not the cheapest, they sound the most reliable which is what  I am worried about after an 11 hour flight!
> I have a question, I would like to make a grocery stop on the way from LAX to VGC, can anyone suggest where that stop would be? Just for snacks, beer etc?
> Many thanks , Julie



We just used Lansky and they stopped at a Target about ten minutes from Disneyland.

Our driver that night was a Grumpy Gus, but the one on the way back was an unbelievable rock star and got us safely to LAX in the midst of Friday's "bombogenesis" storm. I would recommend them for sure!


----------



## pdarrah

We are visiting DL in early June and my parents have decided to join us for part of the trip.  We will all fly in together and are renting a car (We plan to spend a day at Huntington Garden & Library), but when my parents leave a few days early they need transportation to Ontario Airport (ONT was about $100 cheaper that any of the other airports for that day/time!)  I read through the 1st page info (Kudos for putting that together - that is a LOT of work!) and ONT is not specifically listed for most options.  We will be staying at the Candy Cane Inn, so I am just looking for transportation for 2 from there to ONT.  Probably only 1 suitcase.  I'm having trouble imagining my 70+ parents using Uber - they are very active & travel a lot, but that's a little to ~modern tech~ for them!  Is a shuttle like SuperShuttle or a taxi a better option?  Any input appreciated


----------



## Hawki

pangyal said:


> We just used Lansky and they stopped at a Target about ten minutes from Disneyland.
> 
> Our driver that night was a Grumpy Gus, but the one on the way back was an unbelievable rock star and got us safely to LAX in the midst of Friday's "bombogenesis" storm. I would recommend them for sure!


Thank you, did you just ask for a grocery stop, no need to specify where?


----------



## pangyal

Hawki said:


> Thank you, did you just ask for a grocery stop, no need to specify where?


There is actually a place on the booking form that you can use to check Yes for grocery stop. The driver had planned Target, which was fine with us.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

pdarrah said:


> Is a shuttle like SuperShuttle or a taxi a better option?



Because of the potential for traffic driving up the price of a taxi, I would choose a shuttle option for myself. You might also consider something like ExecuCar for a slightly nicer car for your parents. And don't completely discount Uber just because of the age of your parents! My parents are in their 70's and would feel very comfortable using an app to call for Uber or Lyft.


----------



## dismiss

Are there any recent discount codes for Lansky or Karmel. We are going in July  & need transport to LAX


----------



## smashndash

amyg1975 said:


> Double check to make sure they are not adding on a tip automatically.



That brings up a general question on tips for a shuttle or transportation service. Is it safe to assume that if it doesn't call out the tip as included, you should provide a tip. What would the normal tip % be for that type of transportation?


----------



## WDBRDWLK

We used the Disneyland Express bus from LAX to the Grand Californian and I must say that it was a pleasant experience.  We did have to wait outside at LAX for about 40 minutes.. the bus has a set schedule.. better to be early than to have just missed it and have to wait longer.  There were a total of 3 families on the bus.. 7 people total.. We did give the driver a small tip.


----------



## dizneefan13

I am doing a solo trip to DLR in October and won't be renting a car. Our last trip, we flew into SNA and took a shuttle we reserved ahead and paid I think $22 per person round trip. I booked my flight to the Long Beach Airport, thinking there isn't much difference in distance to the parks as from SNA.
Unfortunately I assumed a shuttle price from LGB would be about the same...not! I think Super Shuttle was $33 one way and PrimeTime was $46 one way.  
What's the reason for the big difference? or am I looking at this wrong somehow.
Thanks!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

I've always thought the increased cost from Long Beach odd as well! But it's been like that for years. Definitely since I started putting this thread together. I'll be flying into Long Beach for the first time this next October now that Southwest has started flying there from Sacramento. We will probably take either a taxi for a flat rate of $45 or take UberBlack.


----------



## dizneefan13

Thanks, Stephanie. I will probably go with the Super Shuttle because I've been uncomfortable riding in a cab by myself a few times. I'm going to call them because I don't want to do it if I have to sit there a long time waiting for more customers to arrive and get to the shuttle.  
I won't be doing LGB again for a carless Disney trip. We have flown into LGB before, but we rented a car, which is super convenient (unless they have moved them) and I loved how easy it is to navigate the small airport.


----------



## cyndiella

Super great information!  Exactly what I was looking for.  Thanks!!!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

cyndiella said:


> Super great information!  Exactly what I was looking for.  Thanks!!!



I’m so glad it was helpful!


----------



## nancy155

for some reason the link to Disneyland express is not working.  Is there a different link?  Thanks!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

nancy155 said:


> for some reason the link to Disneyland express is not working.  Is there a different link?  Thanks!



Thank you for letting me know! I’ve updated the website link to the Disneyland Resort Express in the first post. The new link is: https://dre.coachusa.com/.


----------



## AdamsMum

So does the Disneyland Express only serve the Disney Resorts? Or does it also serve resorts in the area?


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

AdamsMum said:


> So does the Disneyland Express only serve the Disney Resorts? Or does it also serve resorts in the area?



The only airports it operates from are LAX and John Wayne (Orange County). It will drop off at other hotels than the Disneyland Resort Hotels. On the Disneyland Resoet Express website, there is a drop down menu with the possible drop off locations from which to choose. Don’t forget that there is a cost to take this option. It’s not the same as WDW’s Magical Express. Disneyland contracts with Coach USA to provide the service for a fee.


----------



## AdamsMum

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> The only airports it operates from are LAX and John Wayne (Orange County). It will drop off at other hotels than the Disneyland Resort Hotels. On the Disneyland Resoet Express website, there is a drop down menu with the possible drop off locations from which to choose. Don’t forget that there is a cost to take this option. It’s not the same as WDW’s Magical Express. Disneyland contracts with Coach USA to provide the service for a fee.


Yeah, I'm aware there is a cost.  Just trying to find a trustworthy transportation option as a woman travelling alone.


----------



## nancy155

AdamsMum said:


> Yeah, I'm aware there is a cost.  Just trying to find a trustworthy transportation option as a woman travelling alone.



I will be staying at a nearby hotel and flying into John Wayne with my 10 year old grandson.  I plan to use either Lyft or Uber.  I have used both many times as a solo and have not had any issues.  This way it is directly to our hotel and not having to stop for other hotels and is the same price as a shuttle or Disneyland Resort Express.  Just my own opinion.


----------



## allgrownup

DRE prices need to be updated, as of February of this year, only a child under the age of 2 rides free.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

allgrownup said:


> DRE prices need to be updated, as of February of this year, only a child under the age of 2 rides free.
> 
> View attachment 318678



Thanks for letting me know. I’ll try to update when I have some free time next week.


----------



## PoohBearFriends

- I again found much cheaper flight price into LAX but now have to deal with the dreaded transportation. 
Last time my friend (who flies in  from Michigan and we come in form Washington) and my family tried to book Supershuttle together (even coordinated our arrivals) but instead they didn't respect that at all and sent her on another van.  We waited 30 more minutes, 3 more terminals at LAX and then headed to 2 apartments and 3 hotels and 2 hours later we made it to our hotel.  Such a bad experience. 
I am looking for options that aren't too expensive for 3 of us.

We arrive at 6:30 pm so I am afraid by the time we get our luggage we would miss the 7:00 DRE and have to wait until 8:00pm. When I am on my way to DLR I am not in a low key hang around and wait mood.

Supershuttle private van is only about $30 more - I am a little gun shy but anyone with good or bad experience with them.

Other shuttles? 

I would like to keep it fairly close since Supershuttle is only $49 (just painful).

Thanks for any advice?

We fly back out of LGB since Jet Blue was the cheapest so I probably won't be booking round trip.


----------



## HydroGuy

Just checking if you read the OP that discusses options?

Personally, I would never do SuperShuttle. One of the worst choice unless you have plenty of time and just do not car. Plus it is more expensive for a group.

If you do not need car seats, then Uber costs about $50. A taxi is similar. We had 3-year-old last week and book a limo pickup from Lansky for a party of 6 with car seat provided. They were great.


----------



## sleepydog25

Execucar is a good, if above average cost, option. We had them meet us at baggage claim, so he loaded up the luggage and took it and us to the waiting Lincoln MKC, and we were off straight to VGC. The cost would have been cheaper had we opted not to have the driver meet us at baggage claim which is likely what we'll do next time. The company keeps in touch with you and staff their phones well, at least it appeared to us. We called late on the night before we were to leave to change our pick up time at the hotel and immediately got a dispatcher who made the change with no problems. Driving to and from the hotel was easy, and we were able to relax and enjoy our vacation.


----------



## FoxC63

@Merlin_Jones64  you need to read this.


----------



## chickapin parterre

....and with TSA being eliminated from small portraits....some of those smaller ones may be on the list...right now it just talk....but I love SNA....because of the bored TSA.


----------



## ZBSW

Great info on this thread!

BTW Would I be able to fit us in a base UberX or Lyft?
Two adults 5'6 155 & 5'0 100
Child - 48"
One standard check in size luggage
Two standard carryon luggage

I wear my son's booster like a backpack under a drawstring backpack while travelling, so we wont need a car seat.

Thanks in advance folks.

We are arriving at LAX.
I always forget to mention that.


----------



## smartlabelprint

ZBSW said:


> Great info on this thread!
> 
> BTW Would I be able to fit us in a base UberX or Lyft?
> Two adults 5'6 155 & 5'0 100
> Child - 48"
> One standard check in size luggage
> Two standard carryon luggage
> 
> I wear my son's booster like a backpack under a drawstring backpack while travelling, so we wont need a car seat.
> 
> Thanks in advance folks.
> 
> We are arriving at LAX.
> I always forget to mention that.


Yes. They’re usually a small car. Kia/Toyota Camry/etc.


----------



## yupikgal

Piglet99645 said:


> I'm looking at booking Execucar thru Supershuttle....... the one way trip from SNA to our hotel is coming up the same price as round trip.  Is that right?


I know it's been a while, but did you take it and did you have a good experience if you did? Did they pick you up curbside?


----------



## Piglet99645

yupikgal said:


> I know it's been a while, but did you take it and did you have a good experience if you did? Did they pick you up curbside?


Haven’t taken it.  We travel end of this month.


----------



## sleepydog25

yupikgal said:


> I know it's been a while, but did you take it and did you have a good experience if you did? Did they pick you up curbside?


We used ExecuCar back in June, though we booked direct and not through Supershuttle. It was an okay experience. We were to be met in the baggage claim area; however, the driver was running late. In fact, I had to call their dispatcher. To their credit, I got through immediately, and the dispatcher was able to quickly locate the driver who had hit some traffic but was within 10 minutes of being there. He did come into the building to help us haul our luggage to his car. However, since he couldn't leave his car parked curbside, we had to walk to the parking garage. So, our initial engagement with them wasn't very good. Still, the car was plenty big enough for three people and our luggage, and it was well-maintained. The driver was neat in appearance but not terribly talkative which was fine. For our return trip on a Sunday morning, we decided to head back to the airport earlier than we had originally reserved for, so again I called the dispatcher and was pleased to immediately get them again. Changing was no issue at all. Our driver actually arrived half an hour early and texted us, asking where we were which we thought was unprofessional. He was a friendly enough sort but looked disheveled, sort of like he had just rolled out of bed (it was 10 a.m.). Trip to airport was uneventful, and we were dropped off just where we needed to be. Overall, we'd likely use them again, though we'd likely opt for curbside service instead of meeting inside at baggage claim.


----------



## smartlabelprint

delete


----------



## yupikgal

Piglet99645 said:


> Haven’t taken it.  We travel end of this month.



Oh ok, thanks! I was just looking at the original date, thought it was from last year.



sleepydog25 said:


> We used ExecuCar back in June, though we booked direct and not through Supershuttle. It was an okay experience. We were to be met in the baggage claim area; however, the driver was running late. In fact, I had to call their dispatcher. To their credit, I got through immediately, and the dispatcher was able to quickly locate the driver who had hit some traffic but was within 10 minutes of being there. He did come into the building to help us haul our luggage to his car. However, since he couldn't leave his car parked curbside, we had to walk to the parking garage. So, our initial engagement with them wasn't very good. Still, the car was plenty big enough for three people and our luggage, and it was well-maintained. The driver was neat in appearance but not terribly talkative which was fine. For our return trip on a Sunday morning, we decided to head back to the airport earlier than we had originally reserved for, so again I called the dispatcher and was pleased to immediately get them again. Changing was no issue at all. Our driver actually arrived half an hour early and texted us, asking where we were which we thought was unprofessional. He was a friendly enough sort but looked disheveled, sort of like he had just rolled out of bed (it was 10 a.m.). Trip to airport was uneventful, and we were dropped off just where we needed to be. Overall, we'd likely use them again, though we'd likely opt for curbside service instead of meeting inside at baggage claim.



Wow so it sounds like a mixed review. I'm still needing to book something, I'm leaning towards UBER or LYFT but I've heard they changed their policy, and we could end up going to the top of the garage, which I'm not sure how that works? I've never done that before, always gotten picked up right outside in the past with Supershuttle, Disney Resort Express bus, etc. but it's been a while.


----------



## sleepydog25

yupikgal said:


> Oh ok, thanks! I was just looking at the original date, thought it was from last year.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow so it sounds like a mixed review. I'm still needing to book something, I'm leaning towards UBER or LYFT but I've heard they changed their policy, and we could end up going to the top of the garage, which I'm not sure how that works? I've never done that before, always gotten picked up right outside in the past with Supershuttle, Disney Resort Express bus, etc. but it's been a while.


Definitely a mixed review, though in the end, they were responsive and delivered as promised minus the little hiccup at pickup.


----------



## yupikgal

sleepydog25 said:


> Definitely a mixed review, though in the end, they were responsive and delivered as promised minus the little hiccup at pickup.


Well we ended up taking Uber. It was a good experience, and we paid about $30 w/tip to our hotel (right across DL) Thanks guys!


----------



## anita46

Any words of wisdom for a single women arriving at LAX at 9:00pm and heading to Grand Californian
Use Uber and Lyft often back east...
Have never been looking for a ride as late as 9:00pm from the airport before...any issues?
Thxx


----------



## theluckyrabbit

9 pm isn't that late at LAX. The waiting area is lit. Use the same big city skills you'd use anywhere else. Just be sure to match your driver and car to the info given. You'll be fine!


----------



## anita46

@theluckyrabbit 
Hey Thanks!!


----------



## Violetspider

Thank you for the great info on the OP and for all of the reviews/recommendations. As I'm traveling solo and just need a one way to DLR, and rather than highjack one of my old SoCal friends to pick me up at LAX and "limo" me to DLR (burn), I think I will just go with the DRE. It will be the most cost affective. The time it takes might not be the best, but I am only planning to explore the resorts and Downtown Disney my first day. Since I'm going to miss rope drop anyway, it's not worth waisting one of my precious 5 days of park tickets, right?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Violetspider said:


> ... Since I'm going to miss rope drop anyway, it's not worth waisting one of my precious 5 days of park tickets, right?


Not necessarily. The answer to this depends on what time you'll arrive at your hotel and the park gates. As a solo traveler, you'll have so much more flexibility than other groups. Keep checking the app for park hours on your arrival date -- if the hours are late (and in Dec., they should be) and you'll have even a handful of hours in one or both parks, with MP and SR and some good organization, you could be very strategically effective with your first day's time. Maybe you could do a dining package for a show and knock that off your list. Maybe you could try to do some SR lines and see if you could grab some cancelled FPs via MP. (And keep checking the app for FP availability before you get to the gates -- if there are still FPs available, grab one as soon as you activate your ticket!) Maybe just do a fun TS meal and wander the parks for photos, ambiance, entertainment, shopping, and general magic. There are so many things you could do!


----------



## Violetspider

theluckyrabbit said:


> Not necessarily. The answer to this depends on what time you'll arrive at your hotel and the park gates. As a solo traveler, you'll have so much more flexibility than other groups. Keep checking the app for park hours on your arrival date -- if the hours are late (and in Dec., they should be) and you'll have even a handful of hours in one or both parks, with MP and SR and some good organization, you could be very strategically effective with your first day's time. Maybe you could do a dining package for a show and knock that off your list. Maybe you could try to do some SR lines and see if you could grab some cancelled FPs via MP. (And keep checking the app for FP availability before you get to the gates -- if there are still FPs available, grab one as soon as you activate your ticket!) Maybe just do a fun TS meal and wander the parks for photos, ambiance, entertainment, shopping, and general magic. There are so many things you could do!



No doubt! My flight arrives at 10:00 AM, but I'll be two hours ahead (Chicago-time) and I'll have gotten little sleep (my norm for Disney trips). By the time I get to DLR and checked in, it will be the afternoon already. I do want to explore the resorts and DTD and I've got 5 other full days to play with. My check-out day can actually be a full park day as a friend of mine will be joining me and then we will head to her place at the end of the day. I'm not leaving California for another week or so.

What would be more helpful for me is to have a better understanding about initial park checkin procedures. The whole security photo thing specifically. I don't want to be held up at the gate any longer than necessary. Is that something I can take care of on my first non-park day, so that I don't have to mess with it and miss rope drop the next day? Thx.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Violetspider said:


> ... What would be more helpful for me is to have a better understanding about initial park checkin procedures. The whole security photo thing specifically. I don't want to be held up at the gate any longer than necessary. Is that something I can take care of on my first non-park day, so that I don't have to mess with it and miss rope drop the next day? Thx.


Having your photo taken at the gate has to be done when you first activate your ticket. It only takes about 30 seconds -- the CM uses a handheld device. Do you have an e-ticket on your phone or a printout with a bar code? If so, you'll take that directly to the turnstile, and the CM will scan the bar code and hand you a paper ticket (about the size of a credit card, printed on thick card stock). The CM will take your photo to attach to your ticket and send you on your way. Done and done!


----------



## Violetspider

theluckyrabbit said:


> Having your photo taken at the gate has to be done when you first activate your ticket. It only takes about 30 seconds -- the CM uses a handheld device. Do you have an e-ticket on your phone or a printout with a bar code? If so, you'll take that directly to the turnstile, and the CM will scan the bar code and hand you a paper ticket (about the size of a credit card, printed on thick card stock). The CM will take your photo to attach to your ticket and send you on your way. Done and done!



I don't have anything other than an online reservation for PPH with a 5-day park pass. I won't have anything in hand until I check in to the resort I guess. Thanks for clarifying though. I was just hoping I'd be able to get the photo taken at Guest Relations after I do check in since I won't be going to the parks until the following day.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Violetspider said:


> I don't have anything other than an online reservation for PPH with a 5-day park pass. I won't have anything in hand until I check in to the resort I guess...


This should make your trip through the gates even faster on your first morning. At check in at the PPH, you should receive your actual park ticket, so all you'll need to do is go through the gate the next morning to activate and have your photo taken. Should take a few seconds once you get to the turnstile. Very easy!


----------



## Violetspider

theluckyrabbit said:


> This should make your trip through the gates even faster on your first morning. At check in at the PPH, you should receive your actual park ticket, so all you'll need to do is go through the gate the next morning to activate and have your photo taken. Should take a few seconds once you get to the turnstile. Very easy!



That works! Thanks!!


----------



## nkereina

Sorry if this has been discussed, but has anyone ever had trouble with having an Uber or Lyft driver not accepting their ride when going between LA and Disneyland? We've had a few experiences in other cities where our ride took forever to get accepted or it was accepted and then subsequently cancelled by the driver. Its my understanding the driver sees the approximate cost or distance, not the actual location you're going to, but I'm sure Uber drivers in the DL area know what the approximate fare to LA is and can guess its that when a ride request comes through.

I ask because we will be going from LAX to DL around 5pm on a Monday, which I know is prime rush hour time. On the way back, we'll be going from DL to Loews Hollywood Hotel probably around 2pm on a Friday. Just wondering if Uber is reliable enough or if I should arrange a shuttle for either leg.

Thanks!


----------



## kimmar067

theluckyrabbit said:


> Having your photo taken at the gate has to be done when you first activate your ticket. It only takes about 30 seconds -- the CM uses a handheld device...


...WHAT??? Thy're gonna take my picture????


----------



## kimmar067

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Thank you for letting me know! I’ve updated the website link to the Disneyland Resort Express in the first post. The new link is: https://dre.coachusa.com/.


....I used your link to check out pricing/times....we fly into LAX at 10:40AM. Obviously there is no way we can make the 10:45AM DLE bus [Alaskaair - Terminal 3] so that means we have to hang out until 11:45, with the scheduled arrival time at DLH around 12:45.  We only have THAT check-in day and the next day [full day] to explore both parks, since we leave for Carlsbad to attend a wedding.  Mind you, we are 1st-timers, so I want honest opinions on whether we should basically forego DLE and book a <<private>> car or Uber.....


----------



## HydroGuy

kimmar067 said:


> ....I used your link to check out pricing/times....we fly into LAX at 10:40AM. Obviously there is no way we can make the 10:45AM DLE bus [Alaskaair - Terminal 3] so that means we have to hang out until 11:45, with the scheduled arrival time at DLH around 12:45.  We only have THAT check-in day and the next day [full day] to explore both parks, since we leave for Carlsbad to attend a wedding.  Mind you, we are 1st-timers, so I want honest opinions on whether we should basically forego DLE and book a <<private>> car or Uber.....


Forego. I think the cost will be similar. Isn't DLE like $30 per person?


----------



## sleepydog25

HydroGuy said:


> Forego. I think the cost will be similar. Isn't DLE like $30 per person?


Agree. A bit more control over your time by booking your own, too.


----------



## kimmar067

HydroGuy said:


> Forego. I think the cost will be similar. Isn't DLE like $30 per person?


...yes it is.  I cannot fathom hanging around sitting in an airport when we could be well on our way to Anaheim...


----------



## HydroGuy

kimmar067 said:


> ...yes it is.  I cannot fathom hanging around sitting in an airport when we could be well on our way to Anaheim...


Me neither.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Based on recent experiences.

Super Shuttle, Prime Time Shuttle or Karmel?

First time to fly into LAX.  There will be 3 of us, including a 2 year old in a car seat (provided by us).  

Thanks!  Haven't been around these parts in a few years!


----------



## wench

I’ve always used Super Shuttle & been happy with them.  I really enjoy that I can track my shuttle on a map to see how close they are.  I can’t comment on the others though as I’ve never used them.


----------



## avalon451

Have you looked into Uber or Lyft? it would probably actually be cheaper for the 3 of you, and it would be a direct private ride, instead of shared with the possibility of many others getting dropped off before you.

I'm so done with Super Shuttle. Had a few awful experiences with them. I've only used Uber or Lyft the last few times, and it was great.


----------



## deejdigsdis

wench said:


> I’ve always used Super Shuttle & been happy with them.  I really enjoy that I can track my shuttle on a map to see how close they are.  I can’t comment on the others though as I’ve never used them.



I didn't know you could track to see how close they are.  Thanks for the info.  I've always flown into SNA/used Super Shuttle and have had good experiences.  My daughter and I will be flying out of SNA this trip and will use Super Shuttle for that leg of the trip.  Do you know if there is a coupon code available for SS?  I know there was one for a long time but I don't remember it - probably not the same after all this time.


----------



## deejdigsdis

avalon451 said:


> Have you looked into Uber or Lyft? it would probably actually be cheaper for the 3 of you, and it would be a direct private ride, instead of shared with the possibility of many others getting dropped off before you.
> 
> I'm so done with Super Shuttle. Had a few awful experiences with them. I've only used Uber or Lyft the last few times, and it was great.



Thanks for the reply.  I haven't...I just assumed it would be a lot more expensive than the shared van.  I think there are only 7 people total in a Super Shuttle shared van, so with us taking up 3 of the spots I wasn't too worried about the possibility of being dropped off last.  I was originally looking at Disneyland Resort Express since I wasn't going to be traveling with a car seat.  A recent post about the bus not showing up to take someone to SNA scared me off.  I'll be flying out of SNA, which is the airport I've always used before.


----------



## avalon451

deejdigsdis said:


> Thanks for the reply.  I haven't...I just assumed it would be a lot more expensive than the shared van.  I think there are only 7 people total in a Super Shuttle shared van, so with us taking up 3 of the spots I wasn't too worried about the possibility of being dropped off last.  I was originally looking at Disneyland Resort Express since I wasn't going to be traveling with a car seat.  A recent post about the bus not showing up to take someone to SNA scared me off.  I'll be flying out of SNA, which is the airport I've always used before.


With the shared van, you are paying 2 adult and 1 child fare... with Uber or Lyft, it's just the one. Also, if you haven't used Uber before, you can find a code online for like $22 off or something like that, making your first trip from SNA free, or nearly free. Especially from SNA, it's very economical, and so nice to be door to door in your own car.

Lyft also has a "new customer" deal, I think that is more along the lines of $10 off each of your first 2 rides... which would work well for round trip from and to the airport.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

From the stickies at the top of the first page (see Newbie Info): Airport Proximity to DLR and Ground Transportation Information ~ 3TinksAndAnEeyore. Lots of good information there!


----------



## IheartBroncos

So I had been thinking that since an Uber was going to cost us around $100 for my family of 4 to get to DL from LAX, that I would check on a Limo for us. I knew it would be more expensive, but if it wasn't too much more I would be willing to pay the extra just for the fun experience for our 2 teenagers. The first one I called was B&W Limos and they quoted me $455 one-way!    I just wanted to post this in case others were looking for a price.


----------



## kimmar067

IheartBroncos said:


> So I had been thinking that since an Uber was going to cost us around $100 for my family of 4 to get to DL from LAX, that I would check on a Limo for us. I knew it would be more expensive, but if it wasn't too much more I would be willing to pay the extra just for the fun experience for our 2 teenagers. The first one I called was B&W Limos and they quoted me $455 one-way!    I just wanted to post this in case others were looking for a price.


...were they gonna fan you with palm leaves and feed you grapes too?


----------



## dieumeye

IheartBroncos said:


> So I had been thinking that since an Uber was going to cost us around $100 for my family of 4 to get to DL from LAX, that I would check on a Limo for us. I knew it would be more expensive, but if it wasn't too much more I would be willing to pay the extra just for the fun experience for our 2 teenagers. The first one I called was B&W Limos and they quoted me $455 one-way!    I just wanted to post this in case others were looking for a price.


I hope that's for an actual stretch limo (like one of the Hummer ones with party lights and such), because that is very high for a car service with a Towncar or Suburban (which is also sometimes generically referred to as "limo service"). You can hire a car - roundtrip - with a driver that'll hold a sign with your name, and help with bags, and give you some water bottles, and all that for much less.


----------



## DnA2010

So total newbie to Uber etc (it's not offered where I live) but basically you enter where you want to go (aka your Disney hotel) and then it shows you cars that are at the airport, you pick one, and they take you? Quicker to get going sort of thing than a shuttle?


----------



## dieumeye

DnA2010 said:


> So total newbie to Uber etc (it's not offered where I live) but basically you enter where you want to go (aka your Disney hotel) and then it shows you cars that are at the airport, you pick one, and they take you? Quicker to get going sort of thing than a shuttle?


Basically, yes. Think of it like calling a taxi. You input where you want to go. It tells you how much it'll cost at that time. You don't pick a car. The drivers in the area see your request, and one of them accepts. You are notified that a driver is on the way and will be there in XX minutes. The driver shows up (verify license plate), you hop in and they take you. It's much faster than waiting for a shuttle in most cases.


----------



## CharleneTheDM

Uber and Lyft is your best bet, I found it way better and efficient.
No need to stop at multiple stops to pick up and drop off other passengers.


----------



## CO2CA

I would do Uber/Lyft for cheapest/fastest way to get there (especially since you're providing the car seat). 

We've done Super Shuttle, and they're fine. 

Karmel we did the Super Joe(?) van and it showed up over 40 minutes late. It was frustrating since it was one in our party's first time. They blamed it on traffic, but it was hard not to be pretty frustrated when they know how CA traffic is and to keep being told they'll be there soon while you're standing on the curb. The driver and vehicle were both nice, but I would rather have saved the $$ and just got to the hotel in a timely manner.


----------



## IheartBroncos

kimmar067 said:


> ...were they gonna fan you with palm leaves and feed you grapes too?



Haha! For real! I’m gonna need some champagne and someone rubbing my feet the whole way there, for that price as well! 



dieumeye said:


> I hope that's for an actual stretch limo (like one of the Hummer ones with party lights and such), because that is very high for a car service with a Towncar or Suburban (which is also sometimes generically referred to as "limo service"). You can hire a car - roundtrip - with a driver that'll hold a sign with your name, and help with bags, and give you some water bottles, and all that for much less.



I honestly am not sure. I just said I wanted a quote for an actual limo. I think I’m going to go with Lansky. They are $266.75 round trip with Meet and Greet and someone holding a sign with our name. I figure Uber will be a minimum of $200 round trip (at least that’s what it was in October when I was there), so for an extra $60 I will have something guaranteed and won’t have to worry about it.


----------



## dieumeye

IheartBroncos said:


> Haha! For real! I’m gonna need some champagne and someone rubbing my feet the whole way there, for that price as well!
> 
> I honestly am not sure. I just said I wanted a quote for an actual limo. I think I’m going to go with Lansky. They are $266.75 round trip with Meet and Greet and someone holding a sign with our name. I figure Uber will be a minimum of $200 round trip (at least that’s what it was in October when I was there), so for an extra $60 I will have something guaranteed and won’t have to worry about it.


Glad to hear! Lansky has worked well for us in the past. That’s actually what I was thinking of when I wrote the post!


----------



## Sherry Berry

If you're staying in Anaheim around the park, Disneyland runs an Express Shuttle from LAX and SNA.


----------



## DnA2010

CharleneTheDM said:


> Uber and Lyft is your best bet, I found it way better and efficient.
> No need to stop at multiple stops to pick up and drop off other passengers.




Do you know the current approx. cost to/from LAX?


----------



## CharleneTheDM

DnA2010 said:


> Do you know the current approx. cost to/from LAX?



I don't, but if you go to https://www.uber.com/ca/en/price-estimate/, you can get a rough idea of the price and distance!


----------



## IndyJammer

Sunday, March 17th, DS14 & I took an UberX from LAX to Candy Cane Inn (at DL's front door) with 2 full bags for $76.63 (and I gave her a $12 tip).

It was SUPER easy with less than a 5 minute wait.  Driver was super & dropped us right off where we needed to be!


----------



## bumbershoot

I like Karmel. 





Sherry Berry said:


> If you're staying in Anaheim around the park, Disneyland runs an Express Shuttle from LAX and SNA.



Disneyland does not run that bus. 

CoachUSA, or something like that, runs it. Used to be run by Grayline. 

And reviews for it have gone downhill in recent years.


----------



## kimmar067

IheartBroncos said:


> ....I called was B&W Limos and they quoted me $455 one-way!    I just wanted to post this in case others were looking for a price.


...for THAT price, I'll rent a car for the 3 days and pay for parking....


----------



## kimmar067

IheartBroncos said:


> ....I think I’m going to go with Lansky. They are $266.75 round trip with Meet and Greet and someone holding a sign with our name. I figure Uber will be a minimum of $200 round trip...


...still kinda pricey....for me anyhoo....I only need one-way.


----------



## DnA2010

dieumeye said:


> Basically, yes. Think of it like calling a taxi. You input where you want to go. It tells you how much it'll cost at that time. You don't pick a car. The drivers in the area see your request, and one of them accepts. You are notified that a driver is on the way and will be there in XX minutes. The driver shows up (verify license plate), you hop in and they take you. It's much faster than waiting for a shuttle in most cases.




Can an Uber take 4? ie will they let someone ride with the driver?


----------



## dieumeye

DnA2010 said:


> Can an Uber take 4? ie will they let someone ride with the driver?


Yes. There are different rider capacities shown for the different choices. UberX is the basic choice and should accommodate up to 4 passengers. If you need more than 4, you have to select UberXL, which costs a little more but has room for up to 6 passengers. Lyft is set up similarly.


----------



## Sherry Berry

bumbershoot said:


> I like Karmel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneyland does not run that bus.
> 
> CoachUSA, or something like that, runs it. Used to be run by Grayline.
> 
> And reviews for it have gone downhill in recent years.



You're right! I was wrong, sorry. I was confused by the Disney logo on the bus. I wonder if they're affiliated.


----------



## goooof1

The shared shuttles all gather in the same place at SNA.  You walk up and if you have a reservation, they let you know where your shuttle is and when it will come.  BUT, you can walk up and they will put you in any shuttle that is loading and_ almost_ ready to go....
Taxis are the easiest, right outside the terminal...hop in and off you go!


----------



## GrumpyInPhilly

Is hailing a taxi a viable option?  If so, are taxis stationed outside of baggage claim?


----------



## Malcon10t

IheartBroncos said:


> The first one I called was B&W Limos and they quoted me $455 one-way!    I just wanted to post this in case others were looking for a price.


WOW, I usually use Execucar, and for the highest level with meet and greet it is usually about $250 RT, $125-130 each way....


----------



## Indiana Scott

GrumpyInPhilly said:


> Is hailing a taxi a viable option?  If so, are taxis stationed outside of baggage claim?



Yes and yes!
In fact, a taxi may be the fastest to catch and if you have enough people that you need an Uber XL, the cab is actually cheaper. There are different size cabs from Prius to vans and all are the same price regardles of baggage or number of riders.
We use a cab to get to the resort area as quickly as possible and uber to get back to the airport.


----------



## GrumpyInPhilly

Indiana Scott said:


> Yes and yes!
> In fact, a taxi may be the fastest to catch and if you have enough people that you need an Uber XL, the cab is actually cheaper. There are different size cabs from Prius to vans and all are the same price regardles of baggage or number of riders.
> We use a cab to get to the resort area as quickly as possible and uber to get back to the airport.



Thank you very much.


----------



## VTHappyGirl

Is there any rush hour component to consider for ride time to airports for weekend flights?

Great schedule and price out of Ontario airport at 10am on a Saturday or 11am out of LAX.  SNA schedules leave soooo early to head to east coast with a decent cost increase so SNA doesn't seem feasible.

How much traffic to worry about on Saturday mornings?


----------



## cruisnfamily

Indiana Scott said:


> Yes and yes!
> In fact, a taxi may be the fastest to catch and if you have enough people that you need an Uber XL, the cab is actually cheaper. There are different size cabs from Prius to vans and all are the same price regardles of baggage or number of riders.
> We use a cab to get to the resort area as quickly as possible and uber to get back to the airport.


Is there a website where I can price a cab from the airport?  The link provided earlier in this thread for yellowcab doesn't work


----------



## GrumpyInPhilly

cruisnfamily said:


> Is there a website where I can price a cab from the airport?  The link provided earlier in this thread for yellowcab doesn't work



Here's the site I use:

https://www.taxifarefinder.com/?lang=en


----------



## HydroGuy

VTHappyGirl said:


> Is there any rush hour component to consider for ride time to airports for weekend flights?
> 
> Great schedule and price out of Ontario airport at 10am on a Saturday or 11am out of LAX.  SNA schedules leave soooo early to head to east coast with a decent cost increase so SNA doesn't seem feasible.
> 
> How much traffic to worry about on Saturday mornings?


No, not really, not usually. But how are you traveling? Driving yourself? There can be traffic but there are alternate routes if you know what you are doing and/or use a good app.


----------



## VTHappyGirl

HydroGuy said:


> No, not really, not usually. But how are you traveling? Driving yourself? There can be traffic but there are alternate routes if you know what you are doing and/or use a good app.



probably taxi /uber or car service....won't have  a rental car at all....


----------



## IheartBroncos

Malcon10t said:


> WOW, I usually use Execucar, and for the highest level with meet and greet it is usually about $250 RT, $125-130 each way....



Thanks! I'll check them out!


----------



## kimmar067

IheartBroncos said:


> Thanks! I'll check them out!


....me too...


----------



## kimmar067

IheartBroncos said:


> Thanks! I'll check them out!


....I found this discount code on RetailMeNot:

3VUBP


----------



## kimmar067

Malcon10t said:


> WOW, I usually use Execucar, and for the highest level with meet and greet it is usually about $250 RT, $125-130 each way....


....I just checked it out.  I was quoted $84.96 one-way for Business Express, including tax for 2 people.  However, it doesn't specify pick-up location (the higher priced options state "curbside" or "baggage claim")....so, where do we get our ride?


----------



## Malcon10t

kimmar067 said:


> ....I just checked it out.  I was quoted $84.96 one-way for Business Express, including tax for 2 people.  However, it doesn't specify pick-up location (the higher priced options state "curbside" or "baggage claim")....so, where do we get our ride?


I always book for baggage claim.  I *think* you text and they pick you up outside arrivals.


----------



## kimmar067

Malcon10t said:


> I always book for baggage claim.  I *think* you text and they pick you up outside arrivals.


....ahhh ....how can I find out definitively?


----------



## Malcon10t

kimmar067 said:


> ....ahhh ....how can I find out definitively?


Call them?


----------



## minnie4ever

So I am a single senior with NO experience with Uber/Lyft etc. Looking for a way to get to Long Beach airport from Grand Calif. on a Sunday.
(one way). This is my first time being on my own in Disneyland so I am a bit apprehensive. My flight is not until 8:30 pm so am not sure
what to do with myself after checking out and how long is the ride to Long Beach from the hotel.
Would appreciate any help,  Thanks


----------



## HydroGuy

minnie4ever said:


> So I am a single senior with NO experience with Uber/Lyft etc. Looking for a way to get to Long Beach airport from Grand Calif. on a Sunday.
> (one way). This is my first time being on my own in Disneyland so I am a bit apprehensive. My flight is not until 8:30 pm so am not sure
> what to do with myself after checking out and how long is the ride to Long Beach from the hotel.
> Would appreciate any help,  Thanks


You might be more comfortable with a limo service. GCH keeps a list they can recommend and use regularly. My guess is the cost would be $60 or so.


----------



## DnA2010

kimmar067 said:


> ....I just checked it out.  I was quoted $84.96 one-way for Business Express, including tax for 2 people.  However, it doesn't specify pick-up location (the higher priced options state "curbside" or "baggage claim")....so, where do we get our ride?



I just booked as reservation with AAA discount for 3 people- $64.80 each way- seems pretty good to me?


----------



## minnie4ever

HydroGuy said:


> You might be more comfortable with a limo service. GCH keeps a list they can recommend and use regularly. My guess is the cost would be $60 or so.




Cool, thanks. I have my TA on it but she is slow to reply and I mostly do my own planning most of the time.


----------



## minnie4ever

So what do people do between check-out and late flights???? I guess I could sit in the beautiful lobby of the GC looking sooo sad to leave...........


----------



## gerilyne

minnie4ever said:


> So what do people do between check-out and late flights???? I guess I could sit in the beautiful lobby of the GC looking sooo sad to leave...........



When I fly out after 6pm I usually will spend the morning in the parks after checking my luggage at the front desk to hold for me.  Then it is usually a lunch somewhere fun (Jazz Kitchen seems to be my go to place) and then back to the hotel lobby in time to get my bags and chill until they arrive.  I'm not sure where you are staying, but this is what I have done staying at the GCH and DLH anyway.


----------



## kimmar067

DnA2010 said:


> I just booked as reservation with AAA discount for 3 people- $64.80 each way- seems pretty good to me?


...$20 cheaper and one more person - I'd say that's a VERY good deal!


----------



## kimmar067

Malcon10t said:


> Call them?


----------



## minnie4ever

gerilyne said:


> When I fly out after 6pm I usually will spend the morning in the parks after checking my luggage at the front desk to hold for me.  Then it is usually a lunch somewhere fun (Jazz Kitchen seems to be my go to place) and then back to the hotel lobby in time to get my bags and chill until they arrive.  I'm not sure where you are staying, but this is what I have done staying at the GCH and DLH anyway.



I am staying at the Grand Californian. I guess I could buy a ticket just to the Magic Kingdom for that day but......


----------



## BadPinkTink

minnie4ever said:


> So what do people do between check-out and late flights???? I guess I could sit in the beautiful lobby of the GC looking sooo sad to leave...........



Im a solo female and I always use Super Shuttle between the airport (LAX) and Anaheim. My flights are usually around 7pm -international transatlantic to Europe. On my check out day I keep my room until check out time. I sleep late, then have some breakfast and I might use the pool, depending on the time. At check out time, I leave my luggage in the hotel luggage store. I then either go to Downtown Disney or Anaheim Garden Walk for lunch and shopping. I am back at my hotel about 30 minutes before my Super Shuttle pick up time, just enough time to freshen up and collect my luggage before heading to the airport.


----------



## avalon451

minnie4ever said:


> I am staying at the Grand Californian. I guess I could buy a ticket just to the Magic Kingdom for that day but......


How many days are you at Disneyland ? It shouldn’t cost much to add one day to your ticket. Do you have a  park hopper or a 1 park per day ticket? Either way, you can just stop at a kiosk before your last day at the parks and add a day. It’s usually like $20. Actually they can probably do this for you at GCH. 
The Grand Californian will hold your luggage after you check out, while you go to the parks or whatever. 
By the bye, it’s Disneyland park, as opposed to California Adventure, not Magic Kingdom (WDW)


----------



## wbn36

Anyone have and recommendations for a reliable private car service to transport from Airport to a hotel near Disneyland?


----------



## HydroGuy

wbn36 said:


> Anyone have and recommendations for a reliable private car service to transport from Airport to a hotel near Disneyland?


Lansky's is fairly popular around here. Used them last June to and from SNA.


----------



## Mickatie

I’m using Sunny’s Transport. We used them when we were there in 2017. It was about $30 cheaper than others we looked into. We needed car seats and they provide them and had no need for a stop before the hotel. Nothing fancy, but got us to/from without issue.


----------



## avalon451

Which airport? When we fly into SNA, we use Uber or Lyft. We're flying into LAX this time (blah, but quite a bit cheaper) and I'm thinking about going for Lansky's just to keep it simple and have a grocery stop.


----------



## minnie4ever

Am coming into LAX as we start the ABD in Hollywood, but I prefer Long Beach and my flight is around 8:30pm to get back to east coast. I guess will check with the ABD people or the concierge
desk at the GCH the minute I get there. I am staying 2 more nights so depending on how tired I am, I may just sleep in, check out, check my bags and go to a park or just cruise around Down Town Disney.


----------



## minnie4ever

Does ABD pick you up at the airport if you fly in the day before????


----------



## diddldonna

We are looking for advice on getting from LAX to Disney without a car.

How have you all done it and what were the costs involved.


----------



## BadPinkTink

I use www.supershuttle.com costs approx $19 each way per person. Its a shared ride van, seats 9 people max and the travel time is approx 1 hour once you leave LAX property


----------



## momto3pirates

We are using Disneyland Express. It’s a little slower but we have 6 kids that would need boosters/car seats and prefer not to carry the seats. 
$43 per adult round trip
$17 per child round trip


----------



## HydroGuy

Uber. Cost is more like $70 but you can leave when you want and go where you want. It saves time if that is important to you like it is to me.


----------



## 2 Pinks

I'm not the one footing the bill, but for our trip in September we have a limo picking us up. Its about $500 to pick us up and return us when we leave, so approx $250 each way. Which is more than Super Shuttle and Disney Express and Uber (we have a crowd and would need a bigger Uber vehicle). But not a huge amount more and we like the convenience of picking the times, plenty of space for luggage and ourselves.


----------



## ParkHopper1

I used to be a rental car guy everywhere I went...but that has all changed with the availability of Uber.

About $56 from LAX to DL.


----------



## avalon451

Do you have kids that need boosters/ car seats? If so, Disneyland express. Or a private shuttle service that will provide them. I do not recommend shared shuttles like Super Shuttle, because there’s no guarantee you won’t end up toodling all over LA before you get dropped off last. Happened to me last time I tried it- two hours, just from SNA.
If not, Uber or Lyft. If there’s 4 or more of you, you’d probably need an UberXL (bigger, with room for your luggage). Or if you want to go a bit nicer without going the super expensive limousine route, you can do a private car service. Lansky’s is very popular on these boards; their website shows their special rates to DLR from the different airports. They include meeting you at baggage with a sign, bottled water, 20 minute grocery stop, etc. I may go that route myself next time; we’ve had a couple questionable Uber rides lately.
Also when I try to price other car or limo services online, you have to give them all your info and email so they can contact you with a quote- which I hate doing, because you know you’ll be getting the usual deluge of spam from them and all their affiliates until you can hardly keep up with the “unsubscribe” buttons.


----------



## jacandjan

We have always been Super shuttle customers and use both shared ride and business express. Until the last couple of trips this has been our best option. We usually do Business express from LAX and shared ride back to LAX. Recently the service from LAX has gotten worse as far as wait times. The last trip in early april they didn't send me a text saying my driver was waiting after we landed. We went to the super shuttle kiosk and asked what was going on. They gave us a number to call and we were told sorry we have no drivers. We paid for a premium service and they could not even be bothered to text me that there would be no car to pick us up and to make it worse they said we have no time frame when a car will be avalable. We took a shared ride but will never use super shuttle again.


----------



## sacarmic

IS Uber or Lyft the best (most cost effective) way to get from SNA to Disneyland?  

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## ParkHopper1

As the saying goes...Better, Faster, Cheaper...pick two.

IMO, yes Uber/Lyft is the best balance of cost and efficiency absent special needs like car seats

You can get there a bit quicker by hopping in a cab that is on standby curbside, but cost a few bucks more

You can get there cheaper on the DL Express or SuperShuttle, but takes lot longer waiting for bus pickup and drop offs.

We always Uber from SNA


----------



## lcp9

uber/lyft also usually has $10 off promos for first ride/50% off first ride/whatever. We can usually scrounge up a promo somehow, and to a DLR area hotel it's usually $20 or so for an uberXL. They've never taken more than 3-4 minutes to meet us at the airport.


----------



## SteveH

I use Lyft mostly because of some of Uber's past bad behaviors.  That said go to ride.guru or download the ride guru app and you can compare their rates and any other providers in the area. 

Just checking ride guru for SNA to Disneyland hotel right now; Uber x $24, Lyft $26, Taxi $50.


----------



## mickeymom22

We will be coming in late to the Burbank Airport...not sure about public transportation.  I already looked at Amtrak and we arrive later than its last run to Anaheim.

Has anyone used a private car service?  I don't think I want to rent a car as we will be at the parks and it just doesn't make sense to pay for parking at the motel when we aren't really going to be using the car.

Is there a reliable shuttle?

Any and all help would be appreciated!


----------



## BadPinkTink

thats one of the farthest airports from Anaheim. Google maps is saying 40 miles, which in LA would be about 2 hours drives.

The closest airport to Anaheim is John Wayne Orange County (SNA) 

The other airport most people use is LAX. 

I use LAX and the travel time is usually about 1 hour.

As to your question, due to the distance, I would recommend www.supershuttle.com This is a shared ride van for up to 9 people.


----------



## ashley0139

I'd just take an Uber/Lyft. Hopefully you're coming in late enough that there won't be traffic.


----------



## ParkHopper1

Uber


----------



## avalon451

Here's the Uber fare estimator: http://uberestimate.com/costs.php It's saying Burbank airport to Tropicana will be $44-59 for the basic UberX. That doesn't include any possible surge pricing depending on when you get in. 

I hate shuttles because you never know if you're going to be the last dropped off. 

Private car service like Lansky's is looking pretty spendy for this trip. they're quoting $155, $310 round trip. 

I think I'd go with Uber, myself.


----------



## Shinji4u

Does anyone know, if we could use an UBER/LYFT with 3 adults each with one large lugagge?
Or do we have to take an UberXL/LyftXL? The cost would be nearly as twice as high if we need a XL ride!


----------



## HydroGuy

Shinji4u said:


> Does anyone know, if we could use an UBER/LYFT with 3 adults each with one large lugagge?
> Or do we have to take an UberXL/LyftXL? The cost would be nearly as twice as high if we need a XL ride!


Great question and if it were me I would do UberX just to be safe. I have used Uber before with carry-on luggage and two people with no issue. Three people and large luggage might be a stretch.


----------



## Mystee

Need recommendations for shuttles for 2 people from/to SNA please. We will be staying in a good neighbor hotel.


----------



## Geemo

Mystee said:


> Need recommendations for shuttles for 2 people from/to SNA please. We will be staying in a good neighbor hotel.


Once we are ready to head to our hotel we just grab a taxi.
The Taxi companies offer flat rate to various SoCal destinations.
Check this website for California Yellow Cab  they list a Flat Rate of $29.


----------



## avalon451

Uber/Lyft. Don't do shuttles, you could end up being the last dropped off of 5 other groups. Last time I shuttled from SNA it took 2 HOURS. Uber/Lyft are fast and will cost you $25-30 unless there's surge pricing for rush hour-- even then, it's your own car door-to-door.


----------



## kpd6901

Help please. Family of 5: 2 adults, plus 3 boys: 14, 10, 6.

Flying Southwest from Baltimore; arriving at LAX 11:15 PM Pacific time. On Monday, June 10.

Staying at Tropicana. Plan is to hit DL for 7 am EMH.

My assumption is that we will be coming in too late for some shuttles, but also too late for there to be many additional passengers for different shuttle stops. (?)

Additionally, I assume we will have too much with us to fit in an Uber XL. We will have a double stroller (fits new DL measurements), plus at least 6 full size suitcases, plus another 6-8 carryon-size bags (we are staying for a week, but I am staying behind myself for an extra week also).

Since we arriving so late after flying cross country, and given the early morning start the next day, I assume we will be dead tired and want to get to sleep asap. 

I've never been to LAX either, so I don't have any experience with that baggage scenario (if it is standard like other airports or if there is a lengthier than normal baggage claim process.)

Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## dieumeye

kpd6901 said:


> Help please. Family of 5: 2 adults, plus 3 boys: 14, 10, 6.
> 
> Flying Southwest from Baltimore; arriving at LAX 11:15 PM Pacific time. On Monday, June 10.
> 
> Staying at Tropicana. Plan is to hit DL for 7 am EMH.
> 
> My assumption is that we will be coming in too late for some shuttles, but also too late for there to be many additional passengers for different shuttle stops. (?)
> 
> Additionally, I assume we will have too much with us to fit in an Uber XL. We will have a double stroller (fits new DL measurements), plus at least 6 full size suitcases, plus another 6-8 carryon-size bags (we are staying for a week, but I am staying behind myself for an extra week also).
> 
> Since we arriving so late after flying cross country, and given the early morning start the next day, I assume we will be dead tired and want to get to sleep asap.
> 
> I've never been to LAX either, so I don't have any experience with that baggage scenario (if it is standard like other airports or if there is a lengthier than normal baggage claim process.)
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!


UberXL must seat up to 6 guests, so you should be fine seat-wise. 6 full size suitcases plus 6-8 carry on bags, plus a stroller is a lot though.

There's a specific option for "uber BLACK SUV" that is usually something like an Escalade or Navigator. It's more expensive, but probably the only option to be sure that there's enough room for the luggage.

It's confusing because there's uberX, uberXL, uberBlack, and uberBlackSUV, among other choices... and they are all different things, so make sure you chose carefully.

As for shuttles, there should be some that operate late. I think Super Shuttle runs at LAX around the clock. If you make a reservation with a shuttle service, do mention the number of bags you have, because it could be a lot even for a shuttle, especially if there are other passengers.


----------



## dawnball

kpd6901 said:


> Help please. Family of 5: 2 adults, plus 3 boys: 14, 10, 6.
> 
> Flying Southwest from Baltimore; arriving at LAX 11:15 PM Pacific time. On Monday, June 10.
> 
> Staying at Tropicana. Plan is to hit DL for 7 am EMH.
> 
> My assumption is that we will be coming in too late for some shuttles, but also too late for there to be many additional passengers for different shuttle stops. (?)
> 
> Additionally, I assume we will have too much with us to fit in an Uber XL. We will have a double stroller (fits new DL measurements), plus at least 6 full size suitcases, plus another 6-8 carryon-size bags (we are staying for a week, but I am staying behind myself for an extra week also).
> 
> Since we arriving so late after flying cross country, and given the early morning start the next day, I assume we will be dead tired and want to get to sleep asap.
> 
> I've never been to LAX either, so I don't have any experience with that baggage scenario (if it is standard like other airports or if there is a lengthier than normal baggage claim process.)
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!



LAX is usually pretty fast with bags, but that late at night I'd allow 30 minutes, especially if you're checking the stroller. Then another 30-45 minutes in a car. You'll get to your hotel about 12:30am (which is going to feel like 3:30am). Working backward from a 7am rope drop - you want to leave your hotel <6hrs later, about 6:15am?

I'd spring for a car service. Tell them who your passengers are, how much luggage you have and your flight numbers, they'll have the right vehicle waiting. They can probably provide a booster or car seat if you weren't going to bring one for your 6 year old, too.


----------



## dawnball

dieumeye said:


> There's a specific option for "uber BLACK SUV" that is usually something like an Escalade or Navigator. It's more expensive, but probably the only option to be sure that there's enough room for the luggage.



There's a pretty good chance that Uber Black SUV won't hold the luggage either. There's a requirement for 6 seats, but they're generally the same size as an UberXL. 

If I were planning an Uber with these specs, I'd call an UberXL. Load the 6 year old (who will need a car seat or a booster), one adult and as much luggage as you can squeeze in. Then the other adult calls the smallest Uber that will fit what remains.


----------



## Tbone17701

Hi all!  Looks like we will be flying into SNA, but departing from LAX.  We are staying at GCH and I feel like I read somewhere that the Disneyland Express will drop off at the DLR hotels first and pick up there last?  If I'm not nuts and that is indeed the case, it seems like that should make that option less time consuming for DLR hotel guests overall.  Is that a safe assumption?  I'm more tempted to give Disneyland Express a whirl if I know I'm not stopping repeatedly each direction.


----------



## SkRiderMom

Thanks to posts by Malcon10t and kimmar067 we decided  to give Execucar (by SuperShuttle) a try on our trip a couple of weeks ago. Here's how it went.

We paid $81.70USD each way, tip included, LAX to Tropicana for our family of 4 (kids are 18 and 19). I received a text upon landing with instructions to call after picking up our luggage and then received a call from our driver while still waiting to deplane telling me that he was waiting for us in a holding lot and to call from curbside when ready letting him know which pillar we would be near and he would be there in just a few minutes to pick us up. After collecting our bags I called, he gave a description and number posted on his vehicle and arrived shortly.  He was friendly, a good driver and we arrived at our hotel in good time. The day before our scheduled departure I received a text from Execucar informing me of the time our car would arrive (between 9am and 9:15am). Next morning our driver arrived almost right at 9am, she was friendly, a good driver and we made it to LAX in good time.

Our previous trips we had used Karmel Shuttle and while I have no complaints about the service we received at the time, given the cost and not having to share a van, I believe Execucar is a far superior option.


----------



## avalon451

SkRiderMom said:


> Thanks to posts by Malcon10t and kimmar067 we decided  to give Execucar (by SuperShuttle) a try on our trip a couple of weeks ago. Here's how it went.
> 
> We paid $81.70USD each way, tip included, LAX to Tropicana for our family of 4 (kids are 18 and 19). I received a text upon landing with instructions to call after picking up our luggage and then received a call from our driver while still waiting to deplane telling me that he was waiting for us in a holding lot and to call from curbside when ready letting him know which pillar we would be near and he would be there in just a few minutes to pick us up. After collecting our bags I called, he gave a description and number posted on his vehicle and arrived shortly.  He was friendly, a good driver and we arrived at our hotel in good time. The day before our scheduled departure I received a text from Execucar informing me of the time our car would arrive (between 9am and 9:15am). Next morning our driver arrived almost right at 9am, she was friendly, a good driver and we made it to LAX in good time.
> 
> Our previous trips we had used Karmel Shuttle and while I have no complaints about the service we received at the time, given the cost and not having to share a van, I believe Execucar is a far superior option.


Huh. This is good to know. It beats Lansky by about $80 for the RT (we don't need a meet & greet; we will all have carryon luggage, no checked bags). We may try this in September, rather than chance a cramped Uber with surge pricing. Thanks for the info!


----------



## kimmar067

kimmar067 said:


> ....I just checked it out.  I was quoted $84.96 one-way for Business Express, including tax for 2 people.  However, it doesn't specify pick-up location (the higher priced options state "curbside" or "baggage claim")....so, where do we get our ride?


....boy oh boy, I did all that stressing out for nothing!  I didn't reserve a car or taxi or anything, but we sure lucked out! We landed ahead of schedule and hopped onto the Disney bus within 8 or 9 minutes!

BTW, you pay for the Magical Express bus ride when you arrive at your destination.  The first stop was at DLH, which is where got off the bus.


----------



## Kittyskyfish

@SkRiderMom Thanks for the Execucar review!  We're considering them for our upcoming December trip.  Question:  How much time did the return trip allow at LAX?  We considered the service last year but were afraid we wouldn't have enough time to eat at the airport.  And you got to ride in the HOV lane?


----------



## Sue M

What transportation is available?  Aside from Taxi. What have you used and liked?  I also don’t want to rent a car.


----------



## ellamama

We have used Lansky when we didn't want to bring our carseats. Lansky is a private car service (large SUV, minivan, or limo I think). You preschedule with them. They met us at baggage claim, helped with the luggage, had carseats for both our kids, and stopped at the grocery store on the way to our hotel. Highly recommend. If we were bringing our own carseats (or didn't need seats), I'd use Lyft because it's cheaper.


----------



## Sue M

ellamama said:


> We have used Lansky when we didn't want to bring our carseats. Lansky is a private car service (large SUV, minivan, or limo I think). You preschedule with them. They met us at baggage claim, helped with the luggage, had carseats for both our kids, and stopped at the grocery store on the way to our hotel. Highly recommend. If we were bringing our own carseats (or didn't need seats), I'd use Lyft because it's cheaper.


How much were they?  I only need one way, and my children are adults now!  So don’t need car seats. Those days are long gone. But grocery stop would be nice. I was thinking I’d just walk down to Panera to pick up muffins or something for breakfasts in the room. And there’s a CVS down the street too. Staying on Harbour, a block to main gate. 
I looked at the bus service but the bus stop is a block from our hotel. Don’t feel like dragging luggage along street to hotel. 
It’s only 2 of us, my oldest daughter and myself. Maybe Uber or Lyft. My friend who lives in LA is picking me up and taking me to LAX for flight home. I only have to worry about getting from SNA to hotel. Only used Lyft once last month in Florida. Didn’t go well. Pick up time was 7 min, we watched the car route, watched it go right past our area and continued north. Didn’t pick us up. Then called Uber. First time we ever used this.  We don’t have them where we live. 
Thanks for the info.


----------



## avalon451

Definitely Uber or Lyft. We always use Uber from SNA now. We've had good luck with them-- just be sure to verify that it is the same vehicle, license plate and driver, and he should know your first name before you get in the car. If you've never used Uber before, you can find first time user discounts online for I think $10 off your first couple of rides. Otherwise, it will cost you $22-30 depending on surge pricing.

Last time we did this, we asked if he would stop at CVS for 5 minutes so DH could grab a rack of water; he was happy to do so. That said, you can also have Von's or Amazon Fresh deliver to your hotel. Or I'm guessing you could grab another Uber to take to a grocery store or Target.

Edited to add: Lansky's costs $80 one way from SNA. They're nice, of course, but an Uber from LAX would cost about that or less. Not worth it for a 20 minute grocery stop. https://www.golansky.com/services.html


----------



## Sue M

avalon451 said:


> Definitely Uber or Lyft. We always use Uber from SNA now. We've had good luck with them-- just be sure to verify that it is the same vehicle, license plate and driver, and he should know your first name before you get in the car. If you've never used Uber before, you can find first time user discounts online for I think $10 off your first couple of rides. Otherwise, it will cost you $22-30 depending on surge pricing.
> 
> Last time we did this, we asked if he would stop at CVS for 5 minutes so DH could grab a rack of water; he was happy to do so. That said, you can also have Von's or Amazon Fresh deliver to your hotel. Or I'm guessing you could grab another Uber to take to a grocery store or Target.
> 
> Edited to add: Lansky's costs $80 one way from SNA. They're nice, of course, but an Uber from LAX would cost about that or less. Not worth it for a 20 minute grocery stop. https://www.golansky.com/services.html


Thanks for the info!  Uber it is. Do they have a special place they pick you up at airport?  $80 is pretty pricey for one way. We were just at Universal Orlando and used a car service to MCO, cost us $60. 
Good idea, maybe I’ll ask if driver will stop at the CvS a block away from hotel for water, it’s so heavy to carry.


----------



## lcp9

We always use uber - we have to get an uberXL usually - 4 kids that need carseats - and it's like $30. Usually we can scrounge up a promo code. We usually just have Vons deliver groceries to the hotel also


----------



## Sue M

lcp9 said:


> We always use uber - we have to get an uberXL usually - 4 kids that need carseats - and it's like $30. Usually we can scrounge up a promo code. We usually just have Vons deliver groceries to the hotel also


We may have to get an XL for our luggage lol!  2 suitcases and 2 wheeled carry ons. Where do you find promo codes from?  I thought they’re only for your first time.


----------



## EmJ

Anyone have experience with California Yelllow Taxi? They advertise a $29 flat rate from SNA to Disneyland. We also are staying across the street on Harbor. I’ve never used Uber or Lyft and don’t have the itch to try.


----------



## Geemo

EmJ said:


> Anyone have experience with California Yelllow Taxi? They advertise a $29 flat rate from SNA to Disneyland. We also are staying across the street on Harbor. I’ve never used Uber or Lyft and don’t have the itch to try.



Since I go solo I prefer to use a taxi over Lyft and Uber.
I used California Yellow Taxi in March.  
Went out to the taxi stand and showed the director the flat rate info I had copied from their website.

When I arrived at DL paid the flat rate and tip and all was good.

I'll use them for my next trip too.

Geemo


----------



## smartlabelprint

We enjoy the taxis at sna. We tried to uber but the wait for an xl that day was 30 min for some reason.


----------



## Sue M

smartlabelprint said:


> We enjoy the taxis at sna. We tried to uber but the wait for an xl that day was 30 min for some reason.


Was the taxi an xl?  Wondering if a regular Uber was also 30 min. Interested in hearing people’s experience as I’ve never flown into SNA.  Thanks.


----------



## smartlabelprint

Sue M said:


> Was the taxi an xl?  Wondering if a regular Uber was also 30 min. Interested in hearing people’s experience as I’ve never flown into SNA.  Thanks.


The taxi was a nice, clean, leather seat van. We have car seats and strollers, etc so I didn’t check regular uber.


----------



## SkRiderMom

Kittyskyfish said:


> @SkRiderMom Thanks for the Execucar review!  We're considering them for our upcoming December trip.  Question:  How much time did the return trip allow at LAX?  We considered the service last year but were afraid we wouldn't have enough time to eat at the airport.  And you got to ride in the HOV lane?



Our flight was scheduled to leave at 1:15 and the pick up time was booked between 9:15 and 9:30.  Day before text moved time up to between 9 and 9:15.  We were at the airport with lots of time before our flight (to Canada). Yes, we rode in the HOV lane.  Also should mention that there was plenty of room for luggage in both vehicles.


----------



## Kittyskyfish

SkRiderMom said:


> Our flight was scheduled to leave at 1:15 and the pick up time was booked between 9:15 and 9:30.  Day before text moved time up to between 9 and 9:15.  We were at the airport with lots of time before our flight (to Canada). Yes, we rode in the HOV lane.  Also should mention that there was plenty of room for luggage in both vehicles.



Thanks!  I almost did a reservation last year but for the return flight, the pick up time allotted was three hours prior to takeoff.  That's too close for our comfort!   I'll try out their website instead of messing through Supershuttle.


----------



## kpd6901

kpd6901 said:


> Help please. Family of 5: 2 adults, plus 3 boys: 14, 10, 6.
> 
> Flying Southwest from Baltimore; arriving at LAX 11:15 PM Pacific time. On Monday, June 10.
> 
> Staying at Tropicana. Plan is to hit DL for 7 am EMH.
> 
> My assumption is that we will be coming in too late for some shuttles, but also too late for there to be many additional passengers for different shuttle stops. (?)
> 
> Additionally, I assume we will have too much with us to fit in an Uber XL. We will have a double stroller (fits new DL measurements), plus at least 6 full size suitcases, plus another 6-8 carryon-size bags (we are staying for a week, but I am staying behind myself for an extra week also).
> 
> Since we arriving so late after flying cross country, and given the early morning start the next day, I assume we will be dead tired and want to get to sleep asap.
> 
> I've never been to LAX either, so I don't have any experience with that baggage scenario (if it is standard like other airports or if there is a lengthier than normal baggage claim process.)
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!





dieumeye said:


> UberXL must seat up to 6 guests, so you should be fine seat-wise. 6 full size suitcases plus 6-8 carry on bags, plus a stroller is a lot though.
> 
> There's a specific option for "uber BLACK SUV" that is usually something like an Escalade or Navigator. It's more expensive, but probably the only option to be sure that there's enough room for the luggage.
> 
> It's confusing because there's uberX, uberXL, uberBlack, and uberBlackSUV, among other choices... and they are all different things, so make sure you chose carefully.
> 
> As for shuttles, there should be some that operate late. I think Super Shuttle runs at LAX around the clock. If you make a reservation with a shuttle service, do mention the number of bags you have, because it could be a lot even for a shuttle, especially if there are other passengers.





dawnball said:


> LAX is usually pretty fast with bags, but that late at night I'd allow 30 minutes, especially if you're checking the stroller. Then another 30-45 minutes in a car. You'll get to your hotel about 12:30am (which is going to feel like 3:30am). Working backward from a 7am rope drop - you want to leave your hotel <6hrs later, about 6:15am?
> 
> I'd spring for a car service. Tell them who your passengers are, how much luggage you have and your flight numbers, they'll have the right vehicle waiting. They can probably provide a booster or car seat if you weren't going to bring one for your 6 year old, too.


So, we are flying in late Monday night, so we sprang for Supershuttle's direct service, so we have plenty of space and don't have to worry about any other stops, pickups, or dropoffs. Thanks for all your help.

Now, on Wednesday morning, we have a 10 am tour at Walt Disney Studios in Burbank. We are staying at the Tropicana in Anaheim. The tour instructions say to arrive "no more than 15 minutes before" our tour time. Given the reputation is SoCal traffic, that seems like a tight window to navigate, yes? We would get an Uber/Lyft for our family of 5 that day, but is the rush traffic mostly gone by then? But it seems that I have to time this just right to fight through the traffic (or give extra time to deal with traffic) but still get there not too early. Thoughts please? If we do arrive extra early, what other things are available within walking distance?
Thanks!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Bob's Big Boy (a historic diner/coffee shop, https://bobs.net) is not too far from the Studios -- maybe 10 minutes away? They are open 24/7. You could aim to be there early, eat a fun breakfast, then get an Uber to the Studios. There really isn't anything I can think of that is walking distance around the Studios -- everything is either on the Studio lot or too far to walk for a family of 5.


----------



## kpd6901

theluckyrabbit said:


> Bob's Big Boy (a historic diner/coffee shop, https://bobs.net) is not too far from the Studios -- maybe 10 minutes away? They are open 24/7. You could aim to be there early, eat a fun breakfast, then get an Uber to the Studios. There really isn't anything I can think of that is walking distance around the Studios -- everything is either on the Studio lot or too far to walk for a family of 5.


So, Uber early enough to get breakfast and then Uber again over to the studios. Ok sounds reasonable.


----------



## caribbeandream

Geemo said:


> Since I go solo I prefer to use a taxi over Lyft and Uber.  I used California Yellow Taxi in March. Went out to the taxi stand and showed the director the flat rate info I had copied from their website.  When I arrived at DL paid the flat rate and tip and all was good.



Thank you for the suggestion!  I just printed their website info to have it handy when we arrive in August.


----------



## LBlovesM&WDW

I set up a private car from Prime Time Shuttle for $29 each way.  I was really happy with that price considering it's just the 2 of us and no stops.


----------



## caribbeandream

LBlovesM&WDW said:


> I set up a private car from Prime Time Shuttle for $29 each way.  I was really happy with that price considering it's just the 2 of us and no stops.



I checked their website to get a quote and saw they charge a $5 airport fee from SNA.  I wonder if this is across the board for all transportation providers?


----------



## smartlabelprint

LBlovesM&WDW said:


> I set up a private car from Prime Time Shuttle for $29 each way.  I was really happy with that price considering it's just the 2 of us and no stops.


From SNA?


----------



## LBlovesM&WDW

smartlabelprint said:


> From SNA?


Yes from SNA.  In fact, I looked for ground transportation on the John Wayne airport site and found this.


----------



## tlcdoula

Geemo said:


> Since I go solo I prefer to use a taxi over Lyft and Uber.
> I used California Yellow Taxi in March.
> Went out to the taxi stand and showed the director the flat rate info I had copied from their website.
> 
> When I arrived at DL paid the flat rate and tip and all was good.
> 
> I'll use them for my next trip too.
> 
> Geemo



Thank you for sharing this!!  I have been taking uber the last few trips but we paid close to $30 and last trip we had to go to one of the upper parking lots to be picked up at SNA... walking out to the taxi stand is easier expecially early in the morning when I will be needing another coffee


----------



## redleader74

We are flying down to Disneyland next month on SWA.  Our baby will be nearly 10 months old by then.  We will not be renting a car and won’t be bringing a car seat so I’m looking into transportation from SNA to the Anaheim/Disneyland area tha either doesn’t require a car seat or where one can be provided (either free or for a charge) and so far I’ve come up with two, based on web and TripAdvisor search.  One is the Disneyland Resort Express (DRE).  They use large 50-seat motor coaches and so car seats aren’t required.  However, their reviews are hit and miss with the bad reviews calling out their unreliable schedule and customer service.  The other is a small operator called Mickey’s Space Ship Shuttle  The use regular 12-pax vans and can include car seats for free. Their reviews were quite favorable.  I wanted to see if anyone else had other suggestions or had experience with these two operators.

The stroller we’re using is an Uppababy Cruz stroller.  Our baby is big enough now that she can use the toddler seat attachment and not the car seat and we figured this will be far more comfortable for her at the park than being snug in the car seat attachment (especially given the warm temperatures).  We don’t want to also bring a the car seat attachment which is why I’m looking into transport where a carseat is available or not required.  Thanks!


----------



## amyg1975

Read this post; do not use Mickey's Space Ship Shuttle!


----------



## kniquy

I was thinking that a private car service would be an option but this is on their site:

*If federal, state, or local law requires your child be secured in a child safety seat, please bring one as it is the parent’s or caregiver’s responsibility.  *

You may want to consider bringing one. If it were me i would want my child safe and to me a motorcoach or other means of travel where my child was not secure would frighten me.  If you don't want to bring one then i guess you need to look into options which provide one.


----------



## redleader74

Yeah, as much as we don't want to lug the extra weight, bringing our own car seat would open up many options (cab, lyft/uber, private car searvice, etc.) not to mention peace of mind.  Plus, it means we're not tied to a transportation service's pickup/dropoff schedule.


----------



## tarheelalum

If you don't want to rent a car then that limits you under your circumstances. I would just buy tickets for the Disneyland Express Shuttle bus. Its not ideal but its cheap and you won't have to wait too long for it and its not that bad.


----------



## CherylGonz

Lansky provides car seats and they are highly recommended by others on these boards. We used them last time for our trip with no issues.


----------



## BadPinkTink

My sister got this for my 4 year old niece the last time she flew from England to Ireland. Its a backpack that transforms into a car booster seat. She got a rental car at Dublin airport and had no issues fitting it in the car.  I dont know if something similar is available in USA 

https://www.halfords.ie/kids-zone/car-seats/child-car-seats/trunki-boostapak-booster-seat#


----------



## geergirl

I'm guessing your daughter is flying on your lap as opposed to having her own seat?  In that case, unless you have the original box for the car seat there isn't really a safe way to check it anyway.  The ideal situation from a safety perspective is to install the seat on the plane and have her in it.  Checking a car seat leaves the seat with an unknown history and at risk of damage that would not necessarily be visible.  If you're not taking her seat the best option is DRE.  

I'm awfully glad we had our seats with us once when we were denied boarding at SNA (kid puked in the airport within 2 hours of the flight) and had to get our own transportation to LAX.  We'd have been kind of screwed without our own seats.  Based on our own experiences we don't travel without seats.  It is certainly easier now that the kids are in boosters.  Maybe check out something like the Cosco Scenera Next that is super cheap (still safe and often recommended by car seat techs as a travel/budget seat) and lightweight for travel?  Check it in the box you get it in.  As a bonus it will work for years for any future travel.


----------



## redleader74

CherylGonz said:


> Lansky provides car seats and they are highly recommended by others on these boards. We used them last time for our trip with no issues.



Thanks for this referral.  I had thought about those services (you know, where driver is waiting for you at arrivals with a sign) but didn't know what they're called or which companies they were.  I don't necessarily need the greeting, etc., but I checked their site as well as their TA reviews and seems like this might be just right for us in terms of reliability, safety, and service.  Pricey yes, but I guess you get what you pay for?  I'll  definitely include this as an option! Also, big thanks to amyg1975 for the MSSS warning....I was seriously considering them, yikes!   BadPinkTink, that looks like a marvelous piece of equipment....our baby will only be 10 months by the trip happens so not quite big enough to use this, but I'm going to keep this on my radar when she is big enough.


----------



## redleader74

geergirl said:


> I'm guessing your daughter is flying on your lap as opposed to having her own seat?  In that case, unless you have the original box for the car seat there isn't really a safe way to check it anyway.  The ideal situation from a safety perspective is to install the seat on the plane and have her in it.  Checking a car seat leaves the seat with an unknown history and at risk of damage that would not necessarily be visible.  If you're not taking her seat the best option is DRE.



Thanks for bringing this up....yes, if we were bringing our car seat (which is highly likely at this point) then we'd definitely use it on the plane.  I already booked three plane tix so we were not going to have her as a "lap baby" even though we originally were not planning on bringing the car seat.  our reason for booking her own ticket was 1.) for the extra space on the plane and 2.) to more or less guarantee no one would sit in our row (since we're flying SWA where seats are not assigned).  

So if we bring our car seat we'd have both the car seat and the toddler seat attachment for our stroller.  We plan on using the stroller all the way to the gate, obviously with the car seat since we'd be using that on the plane, but shoudl we check the toddler seat or should we bring that along to the gate and when it's time to board and we gate check our stroller, we put the tollder seat attachment so both can be gate checked as one piece?


----------



## BadPinkTink

redleader74 said:


> BadPinkTink, that looks like a marvelous piece of equipment....our baby will only be 10 months by the trip happens so not quite big enough to use this, but I'm going to keep this on my radar when she is big enough.



Hopefully you can get something similar. My niece loved it, she had her snacks, toys and books in it for the plane and then it was so handy for the rental car.


----------



## geergirl

@redleader74 if you already have a seat booked for her I would just take the car seat.  If you've never done it before, practice doing a baseless installation before you leave and then leave the base at home.  Take a look at the manual for instructions for installing on the plane too.  

As for checking the stroller, I would gate check it all as one piece.  By keeping the pieces together you have one less item to potentially get lost, especially if the stroller folds in one piece with the toddler seat attached.


----------



## redleader74

Thanks for all the great advice folks!   It's funny, up until two days ago I was scratching my head on all this, with it being our first trip/flight with a baby and then I thought...you know, there's a forum for just about every topic/interest/activity/hobby/etc. on the net, surely there's one for Disneyland.


----------



## tnolan

I don't know what time your flight is landing, but keep in mind if you want to use the Disneyland Express the last bus leaves SNA at 7 pm. That fact diverted me to booking a Super Shuttle, because my flight lands at 6:51 pm.


----------



## julesann

We have always flown into Orange County and then take a taxi or Uber/Lyft to DLR. We tend to come either later at night or mid morning so we miss rush hour traffic.  Currently, Southwest rates are through the roof and I can save quite a bit to fly into Long Beach.  I am wondering how much longer, and how much more expensive, is the transportation cost to get from the airport to DLR


----------



## avalon451

I believe it’s actually closer than SNA, or nearly. 13 vs 15 miles. Uber or Lyft should do you just fine.


----------



## Geemo

julesann said:


> We have always flown into Orange County and then take a taxi or Uber/Lyft to DLR. We tend to come either later at night or mid morning so we miss rush hour traffic.  Currently, Southwest rates are through the roof and I can save quite a bit to fly into Long Beach.  I am wondering how much longer, and how much more expensive, is the transportation cost to get from the airport to DLR


Here's a link to LGB ground transportation
It's about 20 miles from LGB to DLR


----------



## amyg1975

We use Uber from Long Beach.  We pay between $31-35, depending on the time, and take about 30 minutes (?).


----------



## julesann

Wow!  Thank you all so much.  Great info and link!!  That's about the same as Orange County!  Time for a change!!


----------



## amyg1975

julesann said:


> Wow!  Thank you all so much.  Great info and link!!  That's about the same as Orange County!  Time for a change!!


You will love Long Beach Airport!  So small and easy to access.


----------



## redleader74

Yeah, I thought about that too, regarding private car vs. shuttle bus.  With all the additional stops a shuttle bus (whether DRE, Mickey's Space Shuttle (gasp!), etc.) it could be a long trip and with it being our 10 month old's first trip/plane ride I don't want to make the trip from the airport to the hotel any longer than it needs to be.


----------



## Nrrdgrrl

Hi everyone, my family is about to go to disneyland for the first time. We are flying in on october 16th and taking a Karmel shuttle from LAX to our hotel. I understand they require car seats (I’m very happy about that!) we will have our travel car seats with us anyways from being used on board the airplane. So my question is if anyone knows if the shuttle vans have UAS or top tethers for car seats? My older daughters car seat requires a top tether when forward facing (cosco finale) thanks in advance!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Nrrdgrrl said:


> Hi everyone, my family is about to go to disneyland for the first time. We are flying in on october 16th and taking a Karmel shuttle from LAX to our hotel. I understand they require car seats (I’m very happy about that!) we will have our travel car seats with us anyways from being used on board the airplane. So my question is if anyone knows if the shuttle vans have UAS or top tethers for car seats? My older daughters car seat requires a top tether when forward facing (cosco finale) thanks in advance!


This is a good question! Have you contacted Karmel to ask about this specifically? Companies can update their fleets, so if this has happened recently, older information may not help you. For safety purposes, I would call the company directly to get the most updated info.
When you find out, please update here!


----------



## mmluvr

Hey all-

I apologize if this is discussed elsewhere.  

Any recommendations for a reliable company offering shuttle service from LAX to the Disneyland Resort Area?  I have priced town cars and they are out of my budget so I need something like Supershuttle.   I used them when I went to the D23 Expo in 2013 and the service was fine.   I have  since checked them out and the price is reasonable but they have sketchy reviews. 

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## mamapenguin

I have used super shuttle from LGB and SNA numerous times, but never from LAX. My most recent experience was in MCO in May, for California it would be from LGB a year ago July. I will use them on my next two trips.


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

Hoping for a more economical way than Uber (65 each way) and super shuttle (70 each way) and Disneyland express (78 each way)


----------



## Zooey

Uber/Lyft is best.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

You must be quoting for multiple people?  A shared shuttle will be the most economical other than figuring out the public bus system.   A shared shuttle should be more like $60-$70 round trip for one including a decent tip.  If you have multiple people then uber/lyft is probably the next most economical.


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

Sorry, should have mentioned it’s 4 people


----------



## PatMcDuck

Lyft was much less than that for me last year. I forget, it has been $38-44 for me.

Ah saw for 4 people, so you need a bigger vehicle. I still prefer Uber/Lyft for a direct trip, and minimum wait to get going.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Sometimes you can get lucky with a car rental pricing.   But other than the public transporation I don't think you'll do much better than a lyft/uber for 4.


----------



## mouschievous

We used Express Shuttle Services from LAX to our rental house across the street from Mickey and Friends.  It was $420 round trip for our family of 10, so $42 a person.  We likely saved because there were so many of us, but it's worth calling them to see what they can do for you!


----------



## ddwlms

Locals:  How long will it take to get to Ontario from DLR if we need to be there by 2:30 or 3?
thanx


----------



## ParkHopper1

Cool travel time tool:

https://www.google.com/maps/

Enter Ontario Airport
Click "Directions"
Enter Starting point
Click the "leave now" drop down menu and select "arrive at"

Then you can play with different date/time scenarios and get real time historical travel times. Everything else is just a guess!


----------



## Sue M

Just for general info, we recently used Lyft from SNA to Disneyland resort area, cost was $23.00. Plus tip.


----------



## CarolynFH

Just home from a week at DLR and the D23 Expo and wanted to thank @3TinksAndAnEeyore for maintaining this thread! It was invaluable. We used Lyft from & to John Wayne airport (about $23-24 each way) as well as to & from the Expo and were impressed with the setup for pickup on arrival at the airport. We used ART for travel to/from DLR - even bought our senior discount tickets via the RideART app. Thanks again!


----------



## mrsw94

I just figured out since it's on only 2 of us (for the first time in 16 years!!) it's actually about the same amount to fly from San Jose to SNA and back than to drive using Southwest.  Yay!!Hubby has had a few trips, but I have't flown in 16 years either!!

Since we've never flown down before, I'm trying to figure out a few things.  
How early do we need to be a the SNA airport?  2 hours?  Our flight is 9:30, so can I cut it a little closer and leave the hotel at 7:30?  How bad is traffic at that hour?  
Google Maps says 22-55 minutes.  
My estimator says that an Uber should be about $25.  Does that seem right?  Is there a better or more cost efficient way to go? 

Any help or advice in this area is appreciated!  Thanks!!


----------



## DizMe

I frequently fly from Sacramento to SNA. I aim to get to the airport 1 1/2 hours before my flight, and I usually allow 30 minutes for the trip.  I would normally say your timing is perfect, but I'm not really positive about the traffic aspect of it. I almost always use Uber or Lyft and it's great. The cost varies a little; check both when you're ready to leave and see because sometimes one is quite a bit less than the other but they switch off as which is cheaper! Generally, they're both pretty close, though.

On a side note, you might check out flying into LGB (Long Beach). I've been using that airport most of the time for the past 2 years because the flights are usually cheaper to/from SMF and it's such a quick and cute little airport. Travel distance to DLR is almost the same as SNA. I only have to be there an hour before my flight.


----------



## mrsw94

DizMe said:


> On a side note, you might check out flying into LGB (Long Beach). I've been using that airport most of the time for the past 2 years because the flights are usually cheaper to/from SMF and it's such a quick and cute little airport. Travel distance to DLR is almost the same as SNA. I only have to be there an hour before my flight.



Thanks for that suggestion!  I haven't booked our flights yet.  I actually think that may give us a slightly later flight on Wed which means a little more sleep.  Yay!!


----------



## Indiana Scott

We get to SNA two hours early but we always end up with lots of free time when we get there (mid day). For some reason, SNA's security line is never crowded when we're flying out. In fact, it's just a walk through.
With the extra time, we have a leisurely lunch before our flight.


----------



## DLgal

I always arrive 1 hour before flight time out of SNA and that is always about 30 minutes too much. do have Precheck, but even without it, the security line is rarely longer than 5 minutes. The terminals are small. Once through security, you will be at your gate within a couple minutes.


----------



## ParkHopper1

DLgal said:


> I always arrive 1 hour before flight time out of SNA and that is always about 30 minutes too much. do have Precheck, but even without it, the security line is rarely longer than 5 minutes. The terminals are small. Once through security, you will be at your gate within a couple minutes.



Same here. I arrive 1 hour before flight and always still have time for coffee and to break out the laptop. SNA is easy peasy.

I call for Uber 30 min before that

If you arrive 2 hours ahead of time you will likely be just sitting around for an hour and a half


----------



## Becca1007

mrsw94 said:


> I just figured out since it's on only 2 of us (for the first time in 16 years!!) it's actually about the same amount to fly from San Jose to SNA and back than to drive using Southwest.  Yay!!Hubby has had a few trips, but I have't flown in 16 years either!!
> 
> Since we've never flown down before, I'm trying to figure out a few things.
> How early do we need to be a the SNA airport?  2 hours?  Our flight is 9:30, so can I cut it a little closer and leave the hotel at 7:30?  How bad is traffic at that hour?
> Google Maps says 22-55 minutes.
> My estimator says that an Uber should be about $25.  Does that seem right?  Is there a better or more cost efficient way to go?
> 
> Any help or advice in this area is appreciated!  Thanks!!


Hi neighbor! We do this flight a LOT! SJC is extremely easy to navigate. But as for timing there are a couple things you need to consider; are you checking bags and are you flying at commute times?

When not checking a bag you will have already checked in online and have your boarding pass, so in San Jose, you will just need to navigate parking and security. Long term parking is not close so you might look to see if taking a shuttle/uber/lyft is a cheaper faster option. Security is busy with families starting vacations on early Saturday mornings and is slammed between 6:30-8am with people taking the commuter flights to LA on the weekdays. Pre-check or CLEAR can vastly speed up the process. 

For the return trip through SNA, you will mostly be dealing with people leaving disney and heading home; thusly the late evening flights will be the busiest of the day typically. You don't need to be there 2 hours early. You should plan on being at the airport AT LEAST 90 min before if checking a bag. The airport is small and easy to navigate like SJC, and there is not much to do there other than wait lol.


----------



## ParkHopper1

Becca1007 said:


> in San Jose, you will just need to navigate parking and security. Long term parking is not close so you might look to see if taking a shuttle/uber/lyft is a cheaper faster option.



I am weekly flyer out of SJC...Long Term perking is $18 and the shuttle bus system is one of the best to get to the terminal. MUCH less effort then that time it takes to walk form daily parking lots. I am usually not a fan of long term but at SJC it is easy peasy IMO. 

...although I agree getting dropped off at terminal with bags via Uber is much easier if it is wash cost wise, just no need to be hesitant about long term.


----------



## DebbieB

I flew out of SNA on Monday.   I stayed at the Hilton across from the airport the night before.  Uber from Paradise Pier to the Hilton was $21.   I got to the airport about 90 minutes before, it was more than enough time, 1 person ahead of me at security.


----------



## mrsw94

Thanks all!  We are looking at flying in Sunday morning with a flight from SJ at 10/:30 11:30 am (depending on which airport).  We might just convince our parents to give us a ride, or possibly take Caltrain down.  Still debating that part.
The return flight is either 9:35 from SNA or 10:30 from Long Beach.

Is on airport or flight better than the other?  I need to be home in San Mateo by 4pm.  I'm a little bit worried about delays.


----------



## gpjacobs

mrsw94 said:


> I need to be home in San Mateo by 4pm. I'm a little bit worried about delays.


First off, I just wanted to say "Hi!" since I'm a San Mateo native that moved to the Sacramento suburbs roughly seven years ago. 

I really prefer flying into SNA because of its proximity to the parks. Long Beach is also a great airport but I've been caught in terrible traffic to/from and (luckily) haven't experienced that with SNA.


----------



## mrsw94

gpjacobs said:


> First off, I just wanted to say "Hi!" since I'm a San Mateo native that moved to the Sacramento suburbs roughly seven years ago.
> 
> I really prefer flying into SNA because of its proximity to the parks. Long Beach is also a great airport but I've been caught in terrible traffic to/from and (luckily) haven't experienced that with SNA.



HI!  You are one of MANY people who moved up to Sac!!  
It's $40 more to fly out of SNA, but since I"m worried about traffic and missing the flight, I think it's probably worth it.  
Thanks for the advice!


----------



## lcp9

We usually get there 1:15 before flights, and that's way too early (even with 4 little kids and strollers etc., that need security checks.) Uber from SNA to harbor hotels for us (we get UberXL - minivan) is usually 25-30.


----------



## mrsw94

Done!  Flight is booked!! (Boy was it hard for me to push that button!-Why is that?!?)  
We will fly San Jose to Santa Ana on Sunday arriving at 12:55 in the afternoon.  
We come home Wednesday morning at 9:35.  
I ended up choosing SNA mostly because there were 2 more flights after the one I chose that would get me home before 4pm. Whereas Long Beach only had one, and it was later in the afternoon.
I'm getting so excited!


----------



## Pinocchio #1 Fan

mrsw94 said:


> Thanks for that suggestion!  I haven't booked our flights yet.  I actually think that may give us a slightly later flight on Wed which means a little more sleep.  Yay!!


If you look into Long Beach, look at Jet Blue. They are usually the cheapest in and out of Long Beach.  I used to live in Orange County, and LGB is by far the easiest airport in California


----------



## DizMe

Pinocchio #1 Fan said:


> If you look into Long Beach, look at Jet Blue. They are usually the cheapest in and out of Long Beach.  I used to live in Orange County, and LGB is by far the easiest airport in California


Jet Blue is a good airline and the prices can be great, but be cautious about a couple of things.  The lowest priced flights do not include a checked bag, and the biggest thing for me is that those lowest fares are non-refundable and allow for no changes. They also don't allow you to switch to another airline in the event that your flight gets cancelled so you can be stuck overnight or worse in those small airports with few flight options or pay full-price for a flight with someone else. I once had a bad experience with them because of that, plus I have a SW cc so I usually fly SW on points.


----------



## baozi

Jetblue used to have 6 daily flights from each of the bay area airports, that's 6 * 3 (3 bay area airports) * 2 (both directions) = 36 flights per day. At that time, flights were often very cheap (like 2000 miles if you use miles).
But now they reduced the number of flights to 1/3, i.e. 12 flights per day. The price also increases.



Pinocchio #1 Fan said:


> If you look into Long Beach, look at Jet Blue. They are usually the cheapest in and out of Long Beach.  I used to live in Orange County, and LGB is by far the easiest airport in California


----------



## j9isawesome

SNA is the closest & easiest airport to get to Disneyland from so we always fly (when we don’t drive) from SJC to SNA, usually on Southwest. Uber (or Lyft) is going to be the cheapest option & it’s pretty fast. There are plenty of other transportation options but they either cost a fortune or take FOREVER (or both) so I would just stick with Uber. Your price and time estimates sounds about right. Security is usually pretty quick at SNA & it’s not too massive of an airport but we still budget in the extra time just in case. Rather sit at the airport a bit early than be stuck in traffic or security line stressing.


----------



## Spork24

The great news is my family is finally going to make it out to Disneyland this October.

The bad news is our flight gets in just a couple minutes before 7 and the last pick up of the Disneyland express is at 7:00.  There is no way I will have time to collect my luggage and make the last bus.

I have 2 children ages 3 and 4, so we will need car seats for both if we cant ride on a tour sized bus like Disneyland express.

I found a company online called "Saferide transport" that will provide carseats, but they have mixed reviews on yelp.  Does anyone have experience using them?

Does anyone have any advice on the best way to get to DLR from SNA with kids after 7PM?


----------



## smartlabelprint

Uber or taxi. 

Our kids ride in seats on the plane and when we get there. We don’t want to be stranded at our hotel needing an urgent care because we have no car seats.


----------



## hoffj070

We have been trying to figure this out as well. Right now we are leaning towards using Lansky based on reviews I’ve read. I will be following to see what advice others give.


----------



## EmJ

I’d buy some cheap travel seats and use them on the plane. I’d do a Cosco Scenera Next for the three year old, and I would consider a MiFold for the four year old depending on height, weight, maturity, and whether they are a “young four” or “almost five”. Evenflo makes some nice lightweight seats that work well for travel, but they are a little spendier. My four year old travels in an Evenflo SecureKid, though we will move him to a MiFold after he turns five.

ETA: The Scenera and SecureKid can be used on the plane. The MiFold cannot, but it’s small enough to put in a backpack or carryon.


----------



## Caesar312

We are going at the beginning of October and we decided to book Lansky for our SNA to Disneyland trip. We indicated we needed 2 car sets (1 booster, 1 convertible) and they confirmed immediately. So far so good!


----------



## Keyframer30

If you can afford Lansky, I highly recommend it as they will provide car seats for you so you don't have to bring them with you. They'll meet you at luggage claim with a sign with your name on it. If you want, they'll stop at a grocery store on the way. From SNA luggage claim pick up to grocery stop to GCH, it was 25 mins for us. Our kid was 4 at the time.

They also keep track of your flight so if there is a delay, you don't have to worry about letting them know...they're on top of it.


----------



## Spork24

Thanks for all of your replys, Lansky was just what I was looking for, the reviews looked much better for Lansky than the service I had found.  

We booked them.  I will see how it goes.


----------



## lcp9

If you absolutely will not need car seats (i.e., going straight to hotel and then straight back to airport) I have heard good things about Lansky. However, if there's any chance you will want car seats, uber is really not that bad. We have 4 kids under 8 - so right now two boosters, infant seat, convertible seat - and uber is at SNA within 5 minutes of requesting, takes us about 5 minutes to install and get everyone in, and it's totally fine.


----------



## Glynis4

lcp9 said:


> If you absolutely will not need car seats (i.e., going straight to hotel and then straight back to airport) I have heard good things about Lansky. However, if there's any chance you will want car seats, uber is really not that bad. We have 4 kids under 8 - so right now two boosters, infant seat, convertible seat - and uber is at SNA within 5 minutes of requesting, takes us about 5 minutes to install and get everyone in, and it's totally fine.



I would love to know how you manage the 2 car seats + stroller (assuming you travel with one?) + luggage for 6 people while getting through the airport! We used Lansky last time (they were awesome!), because we could not fathom how my DH would carry 2 car seats + 2 big suitcases (while I push the 2 littles in the stroller). My kids are a bit older now, so we only need 1 car seat for our next trip, but I still don’t know how DH could carry even 1 car seat plus the 2 suitcases. I’ll still be pushing both kids in the double stroller because the 7 year old is the worst for whining about walking and I just don’t want to deal with it while on vacation!  Also, what is the actual law in Cali regarding when a child can go into a booster? Would love to be able to take a booster for the 4 year old (the 7 year old will have one too), but she’s not 40lbs yet so not sure if it’s allowed.


----------



## EmJ

Glynis4 said:


> I would love to know how you manage the 2 car seats + stroller (assuming you travel with one?) + luggage for 6 people while getting through the airport! We used Lansky last time (they were awesome!), because we could not fathom how my DH would carry 2 car seats + 2 big suitcases (while I push the 2 littles in the stroller). My kids are a bit older now, so we only need 1 car seat for our next trip, but I still don’t know how DH could carry even 1 car seat plus the 2 suitcases. I’ll still be pushing both kids in the double stroller because the 7 year old is the worst for whining about walking and I just don’t want to deal with it while on vacation!  Also, what is the actual law in Cali regarding when a child can go into a booster? Would love to be able to take a booster for the 4 year old (the 7 year old will have one too), but she’s not 40lbs yet so not sure if it’s allowed.


We connect the upper anchor strap to the car seat according to manufacturer’s specifications as if you weren’t going to use it (like in an older model car that doesn’t have an upper anchor). Then we loop that strap over the handle of the suitcase so that the back of the car seat rests on the suitcase when pulling. Once we check the suitcase, we move the car seat to the stroller handle and do the same thing. The only trouble is if The Boy is going to be out of his stroller, you have to put a backpack or something in there to balance the weight. 

It’s really not too bad, but I’ll be glad when I’ll feel like I can trust the MiFold (we use Super Shuttle usually because we are cavemen who don’t understand the Uber, and I’m not sure about Super Shuttle’s seat belts with the MiFold). According to this website https://www.chp.ca.gov/programs-services/programs/child-safety-seats, children 0-2 must ride rear facing, and children under 8 must be in a car seat or booster. So a 4 year old could go in a booster under law, as long as it was rated for 30 pounds instead of 40.


----------



## smartlabelprint

Glynis4 said:


> I would love to know how you manage the 2 car seats + stroller (assuming you travel with one?) + luggage for 6 people while getting through the airport! We used Lansky last time (they were awesome!), because we could not fathom how my DH would carry 2 car seats + 2 big suitcases (while I push the 2 littles in the stroller). My kids are a bit older now, so we only need 1 car seat for our next trip, but I still don’t know how DH could carry even 1 car seat plus the 2 suitcases. I’ll still be pushing both kids in the double stroller because the 7 year old is the worst for whining about walking and I just don’t want to deal with it while on vacation!  Also, what is the actual law in Cali regarding when a child can go into a booster? Would love to be able to take a booster for the 4 year old (the 7 year old will have one too), but she’s not 40lbs yet so not sure if it’s allowed.


We have our kids in a Lenny Lamb toddler carrier on our back. Put all our stuff on the double stroller.


----------



## lcp9

Glynis4 said:


> I would love to know how you manage the 2 car seats + stroller (assuming you travel with one?) + luggage for 6 people while getting through the airport! We used Lansky last time (they were awesome!), because we could not fathom how my DH would carry 2 car seats + 2 big suitcases (while I push the 2 littles in the stroller). My kids are a bit older now, so we only need 1 car seat for our next trip, but I still don’t know how DH could carry even 1 car seat plus the 2 suitcases. I’ll still be pushing both kids in the double stroller because the 7 year old is the worst for whining about walking and I just don’t want to deal with it while on vacation!  Also, what is the actual law in Cali regarding when a child can go into a booster? Would love to be able to take a booster for the 4 year old (the 7 year old will have one too), but she’s not 40lbs yet so not sure if it’s allowed.



hahaha well it's all very character building and also we go to the gym a lot  but really, the double stroller folds up in a large padded bag that is moderately heavy (50 lbs?) but mostly awkward and big - it has a strap, so my husband carries that on his back. we can usually fit a booster with a carseat in each carseat bag, and those also have straps - I usually throw both of those on my back. we each wheel two suitcases with hands, sometimes the 3 year old is in a backpack leash that I hold with a hand, the baby is strapped to me in a Tula, the 5 and 8 year old wheel their own suitcases. it's an enormous circus and we're all very sweaty by the end but it works!


----------



## lcp9

also @Glynis4 I seem to remember looking at car seat laws, and I don't think there's a specific age/weight for boosters, just that they have to have something under 8yo and they should be mature enough to sit in a non-harnessed seat.


----------



## Elmo888

We are flying into SNA and out of LAX, staying at Disneyland Hotel, 11/17-11/20.

Disneyland Express has recent poor reviews, so I am looking at Super Shuttle and would consider another.

I see Prime Time and Karmel shuttles listed on a thread.

I am open to Uber/Lyft but concerned about flexible cost and about leaving things up to chance especially on the return flight. And we are trying to get a good park day on our arrival day - flight arrives at 10 am.

We aren't planning a park day on departure day - the time zone difference makes for a long flight.

I am a WDW vet but haven't been to DLR in 35 years.  I am out of my comfort zone so please be gentle. 

Any thoughts? 

Thanks.


----------



## LeiaOfAlderaan

We always take a taxi. If you are mostly concerned with budget this is probably not the cheapest option (I want to say $35-40 each way) but it is so convenient. Super easy to get a taxi at SNA and the DL hotel. I will never take a shared shuttle again after someone accidentally took my suitcase years ago. Luckily I got it back but that stress was not worth saving some $.

ETA: just noticed you are leaving out of LAX! No advice there since I’ve never used that airport for DL.


----------



## Valbot

The Disneyland express wasn't too bad.


----------



## Indiana Scott

Another vote for a taxi. $35~$40 regardless of how many people (even a van full) or luggage. 
There's no faster way to the resort area.


----------



## goooof1

Taxi.....  walk out of terminal and there they are, waiting.   I have read in other threads about a flat rate $29 from SNA to DLR area.  I did see it on a yellow cab Anaheim website, but it is not widely advertised.  Worth checking into and asking when you get to the taxi area.
Lots of shuttles that are easy to take with no reservation.    they load up and go, but....  they often wait until full and you can be the last to be dropped off...…  not time efficient !


----------



## avalon451

Uber/Lyft. Cheaper and convenient. We've done it multiple times; even with surge pricing it's cheap, like $25 - 30. Less if it's your first ride and you download a coupon for your first ride. I've had bad experiences with shared shuttles; last time I spent two hours roaming all over Garden Grove while they dropped off the other passengers; I was the LAST one dropped off at a Harbor hotel right across from the gate.


----------



## EmJ

My family are cavemen who have no clue how Uber/Lyft work, so we've always used Super Shuttle. You can book a private shuttle for added cost, but it's worth it to me to not have to worry about other peoples' drop-offs. However, for the SNA leg of your trip, I'd do California Yellow Cab. They have a $29 flat rate from SNA to Disneyland (advertised here: http://www.californiayellowcab.com/sna/). More modern humans tell me that that is in line with what Uber/Lyft costs. Then I'd probably book a one-way private Super Shuttle back to LAX.


----------



## DISDiversion

I took the Disneyland express and it was great.  I wasn't staying at a Disneyland resort, and they can drop you off near the Disneyland adjacent resorts in Anaheim (Hilton or Sheraton).  The drivers in both directions were very helpful.  

However, it was difficult to locate the bus when they picked up at the hotel for the return to LAX - due to the wrap/decorations it looks like a bus that is going to one of the parks, and it did not pick up at the spot where I was told to meet it.  This was confusing for a lot of passengers, not just me, so I was not the only one who almost missed it.  Just be sure to confirm where they stop, and look at the headliner on the front of the bus (but keep in mind that some of them are difficult to see or they scroll, which can be confusing too)


----------



## SG131

I took an Uber back to LAX (actually I cant remember if it was Uber or lift I pulled both up and went with whichever was cheaper). It was really convenient because then I could leave whenever I was ready and I didn’t have to make any extra stops. Just give yourself a LOT of time to get to the airport.


----------



## B3rlingirl

I think every pretty much every shuttle service from LAX to DL  as bad reviews... at least that’s  what I found out during my research last year.
I went with the Disneyland Resort express and really liked it! Pick up was pretty much on time both ways (maybe 5min late at LAX)... and for our group of 3 it is cheaper than a private shuttle... especially after applying a discount code...

And I am just to old fashioned for lyft/Uber I guess...


----------



## carouselDL

I took the Disneyland Express--it was great going from SNA, though it only runs once an hour so depends on whether your flight timing works out. Going back to SNA was kind of stressful leaving from a non-Disney hotel. They were ~10 minutes late, which isn't so bad, but a couple Disneyland Express buses passed me in those 10 minutes, and I was the only one waiting, so I was starting to panic that they had forgotten me  Would probably take Lyft next time since it's not much more expensive...


----------



## bardays

Thinking about booking a shuttle to LAX. Midwilshuttle has amazing reviews and the Price is Right. 75.00 for a private van

Anyone use them before?


----------



## Delilah1310

SG131 said:


> I took an Uber back to LAX (actually I cant remember if it was Uber or lift I pulled both up and went with whichever was cheaper). It was really convenient because then I could leave whenever I was ready and I didn’t have to make any extra stops. Just give yourself a LOT of time to get to the airport.



what is "a lot" of time to get to LAX?
we have a 3:10 flight home ... I was thinking of being at the curb and calling for the Lyft at noon. 
Could I push it a little longer? 
thanks!


----------



## SG131

Delilah1310 said:


> what is "a lot" of time to get to LAX?
> we have a 3:10 flight home ... I was thinking of being at the curb and calling for the Lyft at noon.
> Could I push it a little longer?
> thanks!


Noon is good. I wouldn’t push it more than that. It may take 1.5 hrs or more to get to LAX. I went during rush hr and it took 2. On the upside security really wasn’t bad like I expected.


----------



## MrsD.Duck

This past July we flew into SNA grabbed our luggage walked out and grabbed a taxi, so nice and easy. We did uber from knotts to the Grand and it was horrible the car was not clean  inside or out and it took forever to get there. For the trip back to the airport the bell desk called a taxi and it was there in 2 minutes.


----------



## Jimsig

Delilah1310 said:


> what is "a lot" of time to get to LAX?
> we have a 3:10 flight home ... I was thinking of being at the curb and calling for the Lyft at noon.
> Could I push it a little longer?
> thanks!



Last summer (Labor Day weekend) on a Sunday we left the Candy Cane Inn at noon to get to LAX for a 330p flight.  Made a stop at the firehouse from the old 1970's Emergency TV show for a couple pics, quick fill up near LAX, returned the rental car, and took the shuttle to the terminal.  I don't remember the exact time we were back at LAX but I don't think it was much later then 1p and there was no traffic.  We have pre-check so security was a piece of cake and we had still plenty of time to sit down eat and look at a couple of the shops in the terminal.


----------



## Elmo888

Thanks! Great information.  Good points on saving money vs time, sharing vs not  sharing transportation. This is a short trip so time is important!

I like the $29 cab ride from SNA, so I think that we will go that route.

I will look for something direct to LAX like Lyft or Uber or the private Super Shuttle.  And it sounds like an hour is enough time to get to LAX in the middle of the day (1 PM flight, so I figured that we should leave the resort around 10 am).

Thanks!


----------



## SeaDis

LAX pros:
What can we really expect flying *out* of LAX?  I get the horror stories but here are specifics on a Sunday:

Sunday: 5:00 PM departure non-holiday
Uber from DL Resort to departures
Alaska Air Web check-in with bags tagged for bag drop
TSA Pre-Check
Youngest kid 10+.  Savings for family = $220

Is it really that bad?  We are very familiar with SNA/LGB (arrival is SNA).  Considering the dark side LAX due to departure time/savings.   Thanks!


----------



## JediTev

BUR has direct connection with Metrolink and with a change at LAUPT, you can take the train to Disneyland and catch ART or take Uber or Lyft to your hotel.


----------



## dieumeye

SeaDis said:


> LAX pros:
> What can we really expect flying *out* of LAX?  I get the horror stories but here are specifics on a Sunday:
> 
> Sunday: 5:00 PM departure non-holiday
> Uber from DL Resort to departures
> Alaska Air Web check-in with bags tagged for bag drop
> TSA Pre-Check
> Youngest kid 10+.  Savings for family = $220
> 
> Is it really that bad?  We are very familiar with SNA/LGB (arrival is SNA).  Considering the dark side LAX due to departure time/savings.   Thanks!


No, it's not that bad. You'll uber there. Traffic shouldn't be much of an issue, but do check travel times online to get an idea of how long it takes at that time. Maybe there will be a bit of a backup driving through the terminals. You'll be dropped off at the door and walk into Alaska terminal, there is plenty of room at bag drop, and then getting through security will be quick with TSA pre check. In similar scenarios, I can park at LAX and be at the gate within 15 minutes.


----------



## jenbright

I actually had 2 bad experiences with Lyft on our trip in July.  Our feet were tired so I ordered a Lyft from the hotel back to Disneyland for the evening.  The driver had no idea where she was going and dropped us off in the wrong location.  A Disney employee yelled at us because it was the bus only pull in.  Then for our trip to LAX we had a different driver who first got on I5 south (rather than north to 91).  Then she missed her exit and had to turn around and go back an exit.  Probably unusual circumstances both times, but I'm leaning toward only using taxi on our upcoming trip.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

*FYI for anyone using ONT*: as of 9/13/19, Uber will not be serving ONT until further notice. Lyft will still be serving that airport.
Uber plans to stop going to Ontario International Airport - Los ...latimes.com
Uber Will Stop Services at Ontario Airport Starting Friday | KTLAktla.com


----------



## apxstitch

I'm planning a solo trip next year in October but I'm nervous about getting from LAX to Disneyland.  I've been to WDW solo, stayed at a Disney resort so had the convenience and safety of the Magical Express for transportation.  I'm new to solo travel but I really want to go to Disneyland and this is the only thing that is making me really nervous.  I have no one that is interested in joining me and I am on a budget so I will be staying at an offsite hotel.

Should I use the Disneyland Resort Express, a Shared Ride Van or Uber?  Any advice is most appreciated


----------



## StageTek

Since you are comfortable with DME I think you'll find DRE very similar. They drop at many of the offsite hotels.


----------



## SteveH

In order of safety, if that is you primary concern/question I'd say Resort Express, Shared Ride Van and then Uber or Lyft.  Ride.guru Says Uber/Lyft would run you $50+/- each way, depending on traffic.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

I always feel most comfortable with shared ride services or the DRE when traveling alone/as a single mom. I always get a little anxious about using Uber these days if I’m alone. But that’s just me.

ETA: the thing I enjoy about the shared ride services is that I’m usually always in a shuttle with other Disney families so it just feels more comfortable all around.


----------



## Erin M

I consistently take Lyft alone around town when I am home, I live in Portland, so a moderate-sized city. I've also done it a few times while traveling.  I always verify the license plate and make of the car matches what the app says. I also share my location with a friend or my husband, even if I am not in the same city as them. It just makes me feel better. Sometimes I'll even text someone when I get in the car, and when I get out. Just little measures to make me more situationally aware.  All that said, I have never felt unsafe on any of my solo rides. I had one ride with a friend where the driver was a little odd, kept asking weird questions, but I wasn't even alone that time!   I think from a budget perspective Lyft and Uber are the way to go, especially from LAX, it's also so fast and easy compared to some of the other options. 

Solo trips can be so great! I once traveled to SC by myself for a conference then stayed and did the toursity things for two extra days alone. The first meal alone was a little odd but now I love it! I can only imagine how great a solo DL trip would be. Just the ease of navigating and all the Single Rider options! You'll have a great time!!


----------



## apxstitch

StageTek said:


> Since you are comfortable with DME I think you'll find DRE very similar. They drop at many of the offsite hotels.


I've read so many bad reviews about the DRE that I'm concerned about that option.  Have you had any experiences using it?  Good or bad?


----------



## apxstitch

SteveH said:


> In order of safety, if that is you primary concern/question I'd say Resort Express, Shared Ride Van and then Uber or Lyft.  Ride.guru Says Uber/Lyft would run you $50+/- each way, depending on traffic.


Thank you for your advice


----------



## teach22180

I used Supershuttle from LAX to my Disneyland hotel and it was awesome as a solo traveler. However I do NOT recommend them for going TO the airport. They had an idea of what time I should get there and would not let me change it. I almost missed my flight! Next time I'm splurging on uber.


----------



## apxstitch

TikiTikiFan said:


> I always feel most comfortable with shared ride services or the DRE when traveling alone/as a single mom. I always get a little anxious about using Uber these days if I’m alone. But that’s just me.
> 
> ETA: the thing I enjoy about the shared ride services is that I’m usually always in a shuttle with other Disney families so it just feels more comfortable all around.


I think I'm leaning towards a Shared Ride Service, thanks!


----------



## apxstitch

Erin M said:


> I consistently take Lyft alone around town when I am home, I live in Portland, so a moderate-sized city. I've also done it a few times while traveling.  I always verify the license plate and make of the car matches what the app says. I also share my location with a friend or my husband, even if I am not in the same city as them. It just makes me feel better. Sometimes I'll even text someone when I get in the car, and when I get out. Just little measures to make me more situationally aware.  All that said, I have never felt unsafe on any of my solo rides. I had one ride with a friend where the driver was a little odd, kept asking weird questions, but I wasn't even alone that time!   I think from a budget perspective Lyft and Uber are the way to go, especially from LAX, it's also so fast and easy compared to some of the other options.
> 
> Solo trips can be so great! I once traveled to SC by myself for a conference then stayed and did the toursity things for two extra days alone. The first meal alone was a little odd but now I love it! I can only imagine how great a solo DL trip would be. Just the ease of navigating and all the Single Rider options! You'll have a great time!!


This is all great advice about using Uber/Lyft.  I will definitely keep thinking about it.


----------



## apxstitch

teach22180 said:


> I used Supershuttle from LAX to my Disneyland hotel and it was awesome as a solo traveler. However I do NOT recommend them for going TO the airport. They had an idea of what time I should get there and would not let me change it. I almost missed my flight! Next time I'm splurging on uber.


This is super great information for me to know.  How long before my flight should I be leaving?  I live in Canada so it would be an international flight.


----------



## ashley0139

I live in southern California and Uber/Lyft by myself often. I've never felt unsafe. That said, from that perspective, it's not my favorite way to travel. I often use it to get to/from the airport from my house because it's by far the most convenient, but if there were more viable options I would take them. 

For your case, I'd probably use the Disneyland Express.


----------



## Ross Kratter

apxstitch said:


> I've read so many bad reviews about the DRE that I'm concerned about that option.  Have you had any experiences using it?  Good or bad?


I took the DRE this past January, round-trip. It's a pretty good service. That said, a lot of the reviews you read about it are actually about Mickey's Space Ship Shuttle, whose vans also say "Disneyland Express" on them. They're constantly trying to poach passengers at the airport and and on Harbor Blvd. The DRE can certainly take quite a while - it drops off at the Disney hotels first, then circles around and hits all of the hotels on Harbor. On the way back to the airport, it stops for a while at the Disneyland Hotel before it goes to the airport.
That said, SuperShuttle is cheaper, and you'll probably get to your destination more quickly, seeing as there are so many fewer people onboard, meaning fewer stops.


----------



## teach22180

apxstitch said:


> This is super great information for me to know.  How long before my flight should I be leaving?  I live in Canada so it would be an international flight.


I like to get there early and they wanted to pick up two hours before my flight. I wished I had lied when I put in my time! I called and they manually moved me up an hour. Then the guy was an hour late! It's like he knew better than me. I finally asked him to just let me out and i would run across traffic at the airport with my suitcase to my gate area. I was in tears so he went out of order and took me to my section. I felt badly because it made the other people later to theirs but i was so upset. So i think plan for an hour trip in case of traffic.


----------



## ashley0139

teach22180 said:


> I like to get there early and *they wanted to pick up two hours before my flight.* I wished I had lied when I put in my time! I called and they manually moved me up an hour. Then the guy was an hour late! It's like he knew better than me. I finally asked him to just let me out and i would run across traffic at the airport with my suitcase to my gate area. I was in tears so he went out of order and took me to my section. I felt badly because it made the other people later to theirs but i was so upset. So i think plan for an hour trip in case of traffic.



This is insane for getting from Anaheim to LAX.


----------



## Disney Frenhines

I'm actually flying out there on Friday, from the UK and I'm a single older female visitor. I used DRE on my last trip in 2015 and I'm booked with them again. I was impressed with the service last time and I'll try to remember to let you know how it goes this time, it'll be next week as I'll do both ways before I review it again. I was dropped off at my resort last time, but, they pick you up at a bus stop a very short walk away. Im staying on South Harbor Drive by the way, ideal location for DL.


----------



## Chickinvic

I use Uber all over the place by myself in my city of 1 million people (I'm also a female). It is extremely safe. We also used Uber last time we were in Anaheim. No issues. For the transport from LAX we just used one of the shuttle vans. We have never stayed onsite, but they will all drop you off at whatever hotel you are staying in.


----------



## midnight star

I live in Westchester (the city where LAX is located), and have had no issues using Uber and Lyft in the area. Just make sure you match the name and license plate. If it’s wrong, don’t get in and cancel. That’s happened to me before. Also you can share your ride with someone so they can watch you as you travel to your destination. If you use Uber or Lyft make sure to choose the non pool options, so it doesn’t take as long. I’m not sure how much the express buses cost but Uber and Lyft can be expensive so that’s a downside to using them.


----------



## StageTek

apxstitch said:


> I've read so many bad reviews about the DRE that I'm concerned about that option.  Have you had any experiences using it?  Good or bad?


I suspect the bad reviews are comparing it to DME. It's not as good or as convenient but it's not bad. You have to do more work and wait longer. Remember when reading reviews far more people will write when they are upset than will write when they are happy.

Ride share is your best option if money isn't an issue. It's safe and door-to-door convenient.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

I probably would have missed my flight the last time I used Super Shuttle from DL to LAX if I hadn't had TSA pre-check. They were an hour late for pick-up from the time I was given, and then we got stuck in traffic. Everyone on the van was getting very nervous about making their flights. 

I've done okay with them going from the airport, but I will look into other options for the return. One option might just be to pick an earlier flight to say I'm on.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

apxstitch said:


> I think I'm leaning towards a Shared Ride Service, thanks!



If you search for Super Shuttle promo codes you can often get a few bucks off too. I think from anaheim to lax it usually costs about $20 each way? Can’t go wrong with the price. I haven’t had issues with it being late before but like others have said you could just put in an earlier flight time to give yourself more breathing room.


----------



## B3rlingirl

I‘ve used DRE last year and it was good! We had no problems and we will use again this year...


----------



## KateDrake

I think as far as safety goes, you can rest assured with all of these options. I travel solo for work quite a bit, and use Lyft frequently. I've never felt unsafe, and have actually had some lovely conversations and gotten great tips on restaurants or things to do from drivers! It is definitely the most convenient, and works best for me since I don't like to waste time. I'd rather spend an extra hour in the parks versus sitting on the bus as it makes the rounds to other hotels! 

That said, the super shuttle and DRE are also very safe and do offer that extra FEELING of safety since you are around other people. So if that will make you feel better, those could be good options.

Just use your street smarts and you'll be good to go no matter which option you choose!


----------



## smartlabelprint

I went Anaheim to LAX alone last year. I was comfortable the whole time. I’m from a small town.


----------



## bumbershoot

Weirdly, if solo I’d rather use Lyft than my fave shuttle Karmel. 

Lyft has you verify the license plate, you should have the driver verify your name. Then verify his. 

You can track the route the whole way in the app. I can’t remember or it's a future addition or current, but I got an email about having 911 capability IN the app.


----------



## NJR21

I used Super Shuttle on my Disneyland trip last year as a solo female. As others have said, tell them your flight time is earlier if you use them to go back to the airport.


----------



## TinkerTay

We’re flying in to SNA in November, and rather than wait around for the DLE bus, (we’d just miss it with our flight time) we were going to just hop in a cab to get to GCH sooner. I’ve seen some flat rate pricing for $29.00 to DLR, but I did a fare estimate and it said around $43-50. Has anyone used the yellow cab anytime recently and been able to get the flat rate pricing? I was just hoping to get in a car and go, I’m not an Uber user (we don’t even have it where I live) and am looking for the quickest way to get to the hotel so we can get checked in ASAP... do all of the cabs have the same flat rate? Any help would be great!


----------



## SteveH

Quick look on Ride.guru shows traditional taxi from SNA-GCH at $48, and through Curb (taxi app) at $49.   By comparison Uber/Lyft would run you about $24.   

I really don't use cabs anymore, unless I'm in a large condensed city like Chicago. There the Taxi drivers know the in's & outs of city driving while the Uber/Lyft drivers only go by their app.


----------



## SeaDis

We do take taxi (mini-van) for our group because Uber XL guarantees seats up to 6, but luggage space can be hit or miss depending on the vehicle (usually small SUV with third row and not much cargo room).

This past Spring from SNA I believe was still $50 flat fee (has been for years).  Just ask for flat rate to DLR.  You might get low/mid-$40s on the meter, but depends on traffic.  Sometimes the driver will just tell you "take the meter" because they know traffic is light.  And yes, you walk right up outside baggage claim and hop in.  Follow the Taxi signs.  Wait until you see the look of joy on their faces as you approach.  

At GCH, ask the valet desk for the flat rate voucher to return.  Taxis are lined up at GCH, ready to go.  I think it's $5 more on the return (different cab company due to local red tape).


----------



## TinkerTay

This is what I’ve seen when I was checking out prices/options... I won’t have a return cab ride, because we have some other business in Huntington Beach later in the week, so we have a co-worker picking us up in a rental car. My biggest worry would be getting in a cab and then having some outrageous fee at the end of it, lol...


----------



## SeaDis

VERY interesting!  I believe Yellow Cab is the one at SNA airport.  They may have cut that fixed rate just to try and survive.  Note that Anaheim Convention Center is the same price.  And also it's around same price as Uber.  I hope that proves accurate!  Maybe save that and show it to them.

I wonder if Mini-van taxis will have a premium now for more passengers (previously same price).

Don't worry about getting gouged.  Once you state "fixed rate" before getting in cab, that's the deal.  I've never had an issue at SNA or LGB.


----------



## MrsD.Duck

We did the flat rate from sna to knotts it was very quick and easy just walked out the door cross the street and there they are. We tried using the app  for yellow cab to go some place that evening and it was a disaster our cab never came yet it kept  showing  it was on the way we finally had to call the cab company and we almost missed our dining  reservations. So do not do the app for yellow cab.


----------



## Indiana Scott

We have paid from the mid $30 range to a max of $43 once.  Becasue we are in a hurry to get to the parks, we taxi TO the parks and sometimes Uber back to the airport. But the price difference is so small that it doesn't matter.
People often dont realize that you can get a large van and have extra passengers with a cab at no extra cost. Also, the cabs that service the airport are clean and highly regulated.


----------



## Zooey

Just become an Uber or Lyft user. You can find a discount for the first ride, refer your spouse, use that discount on the way back. Win win.


----------



## AndrewC

Erin M said:


> I can only imagine how great a solo DL trip would be. Just the ease of navigating and all the Single Rider options! You'll have a great time!!



No one complains when you do Buzz back to back like 15 times because it's end of the night and there isn't a wait time and you actually care about the score.... when you're an adult....


----------



## Nonsuch

TinkerTay said:


> This is what I’ve seen when I was checking out prices/options... I won’t have a return cab ride, because we have some other business in Huntington Beach later in the week, so we have a co-worker picking us up in a rental car. My biggest worry would be getting in a cab and then having some outrageous fee at the end of it, lol...
> View attachment 437224


The flat rate to Disneyland is a good deal.  Taxi pickup is right outside baggage claim, while Uber/Lyft has been moved to the parking garage (no longer curbside).


----------



## Chickinvic

teach22180 said:


> I used Supershuttle from LAX to my Disneyland hotel and it was awesome as a solo traveler. However I do NOT recommend them for going TO the airport. They had an idea of what time I should get there and would not let me change it. I almost missed my flight! Next time I'm splurging on uber.



Dear Lord, what time did they pick you up? For example when was your flight leaving in relation to when they got you? I ask because we'very booked a round trip with them and  on I'm nervous about missing our flight lol.


----------



## Chickinvic

apxstitch said:


> This is super great information for me to know.  How long before my flight should I be leaving?  I live in Canada so it would be an international flight.



US too (we will be flying back to Canada). I've already booked a round trip with Super Shuttle but now I'm worried. I did specify international flight.


----------



## Valbot

Just got back and took the Disneyland express. Worked out great. Bus leaves every hour. On your return to lax give yourself enough time. Consider taking an early bus if your flight is in the morning


----------



## Chickinvic

Valbot said:


> Just got back and took the Disneyland express. Worked out great. Bus leaves every hour. On your return to lax give yourself enough time. Consider taking an early bus if your flight is in the morning



Unfortunately I couldn't use the bus for our upcoming trip as our flight lands too late (last bus is 8PM and we land at 8:23PM).


----------



## TinkerTay

Nonsuch said:


> The flat rate to Disneyland is a good deal.  Taxi pickup is right outside baggage claim, while Uber/Lyft has been moved to the parking garage (no longer curbside).



That was another bonus, that the taxi stand is easier to get to, without having to hoof it to a farther location. I kinda think they want to make it more inconvenient to use Uber/Lyft, vs using the companies they’ve had years-long contracts with...


----------



## gpjacobs

Question - does Yellow Cab accept digital payments? Or do we need to carry cash?


----------



## apxstitch

Disney Frenhines said:


> I'm actually flying out there on Friday, from the UK and I'm a single older female visitor. I used DRE on my last trip in 2015 and I'm booked with them again. I was impressed with the service last time and I'll try to remember to let you know how it goes this time, it'll be next week as I'll do both ways before I review it again. I was dropped off at my resort last time, but, they pick you up at a bus stop a very short walk away. Im staying on South Harbor Drive by the way, ideal location for DL.


That would be awesome if you could let me know how it goes.  Hope it's a great trip


----------



## DLgal

Honestly, I rent a car when I am solo most of the time. I just feel safer taking myself to/from places.


----------



## Chickinvic

I've never felt much need of a car myself when at Disneyland since I stay walking distance to the parks and everything I need  is so close (other than the airport I guess), and if I want to go to Knotts or something I just Uber. When I go to WDW I always rent a car since we stay off property in a villa and need a car to get around to restaurants, grocery store, parks, etc.


----------



## TinkerTay

gpjacobs said:


> Question - does Yellow Cab accept digital payments? Or do we need to carry cash?


I honestly have no idea, I’ve always paid cabs in cash, so I will just plan on having cash with me for that purpose. I looked at the “book online” thing, but that’s what told me the fare would be at least 43 dollars... so I think I’m just gonna take my chances and show them them the flat rate page and hopefully that’s what I’ll get. I kinda figure that regardless, we’ll get there much sooner than we would if we took the Express, so that would justify any additional cost, haha...


----------



## EmJ

TinkerTay said:


> I honestly have no idea, I’ve always paid cabs in cash, so I will just plan on having cash with me for that purpose. I looked at the “book online” thing, but that’s what told me the fare would be at least 43 dollars... so I think I’m just gonna take my chances and show them them the flat rate page and hopefully that’s what I’ll get. I kinda figure that regardless, we’ll get there much sooner than we would if we took the Express, so that would justify any additional cost, haha...


Please report back! We are planning to use Yellow Cab at the flat rate as well.


----------



## DLgal

Chickinvic said:


> I've never felt much need of a car myself when at Disneyland since I stay walking distance to the parks and everything I need  is so close (other than the airport I guess), and if I want to go to Knotts or something I just Uber. When I go to WDW I always rent a car since we stay off property in a villa and need a car to get around to restaurants, grocery store, parks, etc.



I don't usually go anywhere with the car, I just like having one. One time, I got really sick and it was nice to be able to get in the car and go to Walgreens for OTC meds and Gatorade.


----------



## TinkerTay

EmJ said:


> Please report back! We are planning to use Yellow Cab at the flat rate as well.


I definitely will! I’m really looking forward to getting our luggage and being able to just hop in a car and go, I’m used to the bus taking SO LONG to go to several other hotels before we finally arrive... last time we got to GCH, they had construction out front, and we had to hoof it from PPH with our luggage in tow because the bus couldn’t go through. Then it was so late, our check-in line was over an hour long. I’m hoping it’ll go a little more smoothly this time!


----------



## ArdyG

apxstitch said:


> I've read so many bad reviews about the DRE that I'm concerned about that option.  Have you had any experiences using it?  Good or bad?



I used DRE from LAX on Wednesday 11 September.  Because of my arrival time I wasn't sure I was going to get to the bus stop by 3.45pm so waited until I was through immigration before booking.  The booking process was pretty easy but for some reason, I didn't get the confirmation email.  Ringing them was a breeze though and the email was resent.  I was worried that I wouldn't have the booking confirmation before the bus got there but it turns out they don't check your tickets /get your payment until you get to Anaheim (Disneyland Hotel).  I was the only one on the bus after the Disneyland Hotel and as there was little traffic behind us, the bus driver stopped outside my hotel (Grand Legacy) to drop me off.  So the trip from LAX was great and took about 1hr 50 mins.  As I was travelling solo though, I was prepared to sacrifice time for budget.

Unfortunately, the return trip was far from great.  I had planned to catch the bus back to LAX on Sunday 15 September at 5.40pm so was at the bus stop early to make sure I didn't miss it; I was so early I even saw the bus coming from LAX.  Sadly, that was the last bus I saw.  At 6pm I started to think that something was amiss so rang DRE.  Sure enough, there was no bus coming.  I was so shocked I didn't ask why, I just wanted to know how were they going to get me to LAX.  The good news is, they arranged alternative transport.  The not so good news is that I wasn't on my way until 6.40pm and was pretty stressed out by then, wondering if I should just download Lyft and make my own way to the airport.  I stuck it out though and in the end, was glad I did.  The alternative transport was Diamond Limos and they were brilliant.  They sent a lovely SUV and the driver knew I was running late and got me to LAX pronto.  Whew!

Maybe it was a slow time and they figured it wasn't worth their while to send a bus but I had actually booked that time to go back to the airport. They had my contact details.  Admittedly they couldn't ring my phone because it was an international number but they had my email.  They should have contacted me.  I did appreciate the help I got when I rang but would have preferred they were proactive rather than reactive.  Thankfully, it didn't mar a fabulous trip but I suspect I won't be using DRE again.  If I do though, I will be ringing them an hour before my scheduled departure to check that the bus is actually coming.


----------



## B3rlingirl

ArdyG said:


> I used DRE from LAX on Wednesday 11 September.  Because of my arrival time I wasn't sure I was going to get to the bus stop by 3.45pm so waited until I was through immigration before booking.  The booking process was pretty easy but for some reason, I didn't get the confirmation email.  Ringing them was a breeze though and the email was resent.  I was worried that I wouldn't have the booking confirmation before the bus got there but it turns out they don't check your tickets /get your payment until you get to Anaheim (Disneyland Hotel).  I was the only one on the bus after the Disneyland Hotel and as there was little traffic behind us, the bus driver stopped outside my hotel (Grand Legacy) to drop me off.  So the trip from LAX was great and took about 1hr 50 mins.  As I was travelling solo though, I was prepared to sacrifice time for budget.
> 
> Unfortunately, the return trip was far from great.  I had planned to catch the bus back to LAX on Sunday 15 September at 5.40pm so was at the bus stop early to make sure I didn't miss it; I was so early I even saw the bus coming from LAX.  Sadly, that was the last bus I saw.  At 6pm I started to think that something was amiss so rang DRE.  Sure enough, there was no bus coming.  I was so shocked I didn't ask why, I just wanted to know how were they going to get me to LAX.  The good news is, they arranged alternative transport.  The not so good news is that I wasn't on my way until 6.40pm and was pretty stressed out by then, wondering if I should just download Lyft and make my own way to the airport.  I stuck it out though and in the end, was glad I did.  The alternative transport was Diamond Limos and they were brilliant.  They sent a lovely SUV and the driver knew I was running late and got me to LAX pronto.  Whew!
> 
> Maybe it was a slow time and they figured it wasn't worth their while to send a bus but I had actually booked that time to go back to the airport. They had my contact details.  Admittedly they couldn't ring my phone because it was an international number but they had my email.  They should have contacted me.  I did appreciate the help I got when I rang but would have preferred they were proactive rather than reactive.  Thankfully, it didn't mar a fabulous trip but I suspect I won't be using DRE again.  If I do though, I will be ringing them an hour before my scheduled departure to check that the bus is actually coming.


I am glad you made to LAX in time...  I am always stressed out about missing flights... That’s why I usually take one bus earlier than I would have to...

When I used DRE last summer the email or website (can’t remember exactly) said to give DRE a call 1-2 days before the pickup back to the airport to tell them which bus your are planning to take from which stop... So I guess that’s very advisable after your experience...

I guess the problem is that you don’t actually reserve a bus... even though you select one while buying your tickets you can still take the bus anytime you want...( at least that’s how I understand it)...I guess right now it is a mix out of a fix schedule and an “on demand“ schedule...
The process isn’t really thought through I guess...


----------



## bardays

I am wondering if anyone has used MidWilShuttle before? They have excellent reviews and great pricing to and from SNA and LAX. We usually Uber from SNA but are departing from LAX this time and booked this company. Anyone? :0


----------



## EmJ

Help! I’m booking my airline tickets right this second and need a gut check on how long it takes to get from Best Western Park Place Inn to SNA. I’m contemplating a 6:44 am flight and wondering on a scale of 1-10 how much my family will... complain 

ETA: Nevermind, I found it right there on the first page . Anyway, our flights are booked. I’m going to Disneyland!


----------



## tikimao

On our last trip, we actually had a rental car since the Sweetie was just finishing up a work trip. So, we have not been at SNA since Uber/Lyft  became a thing. 

Are they easy to get from SNA? Do they have a special "ride share" pick up area? I'm used to Las Vegas, where getting Lyft is super easy and definitely cheaper/easier than taxi. 

We don't like to do shuttles--take me straight to my hotel, please!

thanks for any tips!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

tikimao said:


> On our last trip, we actually had a rental car since the Sweetie was just finishing up a work trip. So, we have not been at SNA since Uber/Lyft  became a thing.
> 
> Are they easy to get from SNA? Do they have a special "ride share" pick up area? I'm used to Las Vegas, where getting Lyft is super easy and definitely cheaper/easier than taxi.
> 
> We don't like to do shuttles--take me straight to my hotel, please!
> 
> thanks for any tips!


The first post of this thread has information about ride share at SNA. Posters say that it is easy to get Uber/Lyft at SNA and that the experience is positive.


----------



## avalon451

tikimao said:


> On our last trip, we actually had a rental car since the Sweetie was just finishing up a work trip. So, we have not been at SNA since Uber/Lyft  became a thing.
> 
> Are they easy to get from SNA? Do they have a special "ride share" pick up area? I'm used to Las Vegas, where getting Lyft is super easy and definitely cheaper/easier than taxi.
> 
> We don't like to do shuttles--take me straight to my hotel, please!
> 
> thanks for any tips!


So Uber / Lyft picks up in the parking structure on level three. Just go to level 3 and cross into the parking structure. They pick up by the elevators. They used to do curbside by baggage claim, but the airport moved them across. 
We’ve done Uber several times there, and it works great. Usually about 30 minutes unless traffic is snarled up.


----------



## EmJ

tikimao said:


> On our last trip, we actually had a rental car since the Sweetie was just finishing up a work trip. So, we have not been at SNA since Uber/Lyft  became a thing.
> 
> Are they easy to get from SNA? Do they have a special "ride share" pick up area? I'm used to Las Vegas, where getting Lyft is super easy and definitely cheaper/easier than taxi.
> 
> We don't like to do shuttles--take me straight to my hotel, please!
> 
> thanks for any tips!


California Yellow Cab advertises a flat rate of $29 for a cab from SNA to Disneyland. That's what we plan to do, since I am a caveman who does not understand the Uber.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

EmJ said:


> California Yellow Cab advertises a flat rate of $29 for a cab from SNA to Disneyland. That's what we plan to do, since I am a caveman who does not understand the Uber.


Will you have a booster seat for your son?


----------



## EmJ

theluckyrabbit said:


> Will you have a booster seat for your son?


Yes! Ordinarily, we take his Evenflo SecureKid, but it is large and clunky. By the time we travel next year, he will be older than five, plus he is a giant  I'm contemplating switching to a Mifold for travel, but am still researching what would be the best option for him. Recommendations welcome!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

EmJ said:


> ... I'm contemplating switching to a Mifold for travel, but am still researching what would be the best option for him. Recommendations welcome!


Mifold gets very good reviews here! Posters suggest trying it out a few times before your trip to get used to using it. After that, it is very easy to use and store (e.g. tote bag, locker, etc.).


----------



## EmJ

theluckyrabbit said:


> Mifold gets very good reviews here! Posters suggest trying it out a few times before your trip to get used to using it. After that, it is very easy to use and store (e.g. tote bag, locker, etc.).


Yes, that's my plan. I'm waiting for him to turn 5, and then whatever seat we choose I will use for short trips to school, the grocery, etc., until I'm confident he can sit properly for the 30 minutes it would take to get from SNA to DL. Also, I would be in the back seat with him, so I can provide reminders if needed


----------



## tikimao

avalon451 said:


> So Uber / Lyft picks up in the parking structure on level three. Just go to level 3 and cross into the parking structure. They pick up by the elevators. They used to do curbside by baggage claim, but the airport moved them across.
> We’ve done Uber several times there, and it works great. Usually about 30 minutes unless traffic is snarled up.



Awesome, thank you! ...I did try to find Uber/Lyft info in the main post, but was unsuccessful.


----------



## avalon451

tikimao said:


> Awesome, thank you! ...I did try to find Uber/Lyft info in the main post, but was unsuccessful.


You're welcome! This is for any of the 3 terminals-- here's the link to the info and the map: https://www.ocair.com/groundtransportation/tnc


----------



## sarasmom97

I've never flown into either of these airports. We currently have tickets on Southwest to fly in/out of Burbank. I see now Southwest has a sale on tickets in/out of LAX for the same price.
Can anyone give me any insight on which option is better? Pluses/minuses or each?We are planning on using Uber or Lyft to get to and from our hotel on Harbor.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## figment_jii

I've not gone to Disneyland from Burbank, but I have flown into both airports.  LAX is a huge airport and it can take a considerable amount of time just to navigate through the airport, to the ride-share pick-up location, and then get out of the airport itself.  Burbank is a small airport, pretty easy to navigate, and easy to get out of, but there are far fewer amenities in the terminal.  I've not had a problem getting a Uber/Lyft at Burbank, but I've usually been there in the morning when all the commuter flights are arriving.  I don't know it is at other times of the day.  That being said, personally, while LAX might be closer, I would opt for Burbank just because it's an easier airport to deal with.


----------



## midnight star

I’ve only flown in and out of LAX and really don’t find it that bad. Yes it’s busy but it’s a major airport on the west coast, it’s supoosed to be busy. Also, I might be a little bias towards it since I live down the street from there, and am able to navigate the airport and the surrounding area very well. It’s not that far from Anaheim and you can use Uber, Lyft, or shuttles to get there. 

Burbank is very far. Especially if you have to travel down to Anaheim during rush hour. That can easily be a 2 hour drive.


----------



## Plip

I've flown in and out of Burbank a few times on business, and I really like it. It's a small airport -- just two terminals and a total of 14 gates. It's a little less frenetic. It's easy to get in and out of. It's a lot easier to get to car rentals than at LAX. And from the airport, it's a little over a mile to I-5, and then it's a straight shot to Disneyland -- which may be a little easier than than the trip from LAX _if you aren't comfortable in LA traffic. _

But I'm not sure any of those thing make much of a difference if you are taking Uber. You're going to have to walk a little further through LAX to get to ground transportation, but it's not hard to navigate. From there, your Uber driver does all the work, and you're starting seven miles closer.

So in your case, the only reason I'd consider Burbank over LAX is if you're uncomfortable with or intimidated by the frenetic-ness of LAX. I find it quite manageable, but it might not be for everyone. On the other hand, if you're okay with big airports, LAX would be better, in my opinion.


----------



## Congo Queen

My two cents.  Burbank all the way.  I've flown in and out of BUR and LAX numerous times.  Whenever I can, I choose BUR. Even if it is 7 miles father away, for me, the smaller scale and dramatically reduced drama and hassle at BUR make it preferable.  LAX is a regular and reliable cluster-you-know-what. Maybe I am just cursed but long wait for luggage, traffic snarl getting in and out, cancelled and delayed flights all have happened more times than not when I've had to fly LAX.  Ooo just thinking about it is raising my blood pressure!


----------



## Congo Queen

My two cents.  Burbank all the way.  I've flown in and out of BUR and LAX numerous times.  Whenever I can, I choose BUR. Even if it is 7 miles father away, for me, the smaller scale and dramatically reduced drama and hassle at BUR make it preferable.  LAX is a regular and reliable cluster-you-know-what. Maybe I am just cursed but long wait for luggage, traffic snarl getting in and out, cancelled and delayed flights all have happened more times than not when I've had to fly LAX.  Ooo just thinking about it is raising my blood pressure!


----------



## mamamary

We flew into LAX a month ago. I was shocked that a Lyft with tip was over $175 (going to a hotel on Harbor).


----------



## Plip

Congo Queen said:


> Maybe I am just cursed but long wait for luggage



This is a good point. I never check a bag -- not for business or for vacation. But I can see where Burbank would be significantly better if you did.


----------



## Lumpy1106

It's worth a little extra to fly into SNA, LGB and ONT (in that order).Burbank vs. LAX is a coin flip.  LAX is closer but absolute hell.  Burbank is really nice to fly into but a longer drive to Anaheim.  I'd choose Burbank.  You are on vacation, why tolerate LAX if you don't have to?


----------



## Captainkidd76

We flew into LAX last year for the first time, and we didn't find it that bad. We found Disneyland Express easily and the ride was pretty quick. Then again, we fly in and out of Orlando 2 or 3 times a year. LAX handles a lot more passengers because of overseas travel, but Orlando is absolutely gigantic.


----------



## lalasmama

Sometimes I get a wild hair, and decide to try something new but likely inconvenient... This time, it was to try 2 new airports on my last trip to/from Disneyland. I've done LAX like 3 or 4 times in the past, SNA about the same, but most often go to LGB from PDX (Portland). 

But, the price was right, so we flew into Burbank for like $69. I was expecting an ouchie for Uber and wasn't disappointed--$80. We flew in at 3:45pm, waited for our checked luggage, had a potty break, compared Lyft/Uber prices, and were hopping into our Uber at 4:20 or so. Guess what time we got to our hotel.... No, not 5:30. No, not 6:00. Nope, not 6:15, or 6:30. Two hangry adults and a 7yo kiddo begging for dinner for 2.5 hours in an Uber. I'm not flying into Burbank in the afternoon ever again. That being said, it was easy to navigate. 

Flying in/out of LAX has been hit-or-miss. We've had it take 2 hours on a Sunday afternoon to from the airport to the hotel, but I understand that's an anomaly. We've had it take 90 minutes to get through TSA to go home but I understand that was during some construction. For what we typically save in airline costs, we make up in Uber/Lyft prices. (I refuse to use those shuttle bus vans and had a few rough times with the Disneyland Resort Express [90 minutes late, driver talking on cell phone at ear, door not closing all the way, changing prices when it's time to pay], so 2 cheapish options are gone).


----------



## sarasmom97

Lumpy1106 said:


> It's worth a little extra to fly into SNA, LGB and ONT (in that order).Burbank vs. LAX is a coin flip.  LAX is closer but absolute hell.  Burbank is really nice to fly into but a longer drive to Anaheim.  I'd choose Burbank.  You are on vacation, why tolerate LAX if you don't have to?


Ontario is another option, same price as LAX. Any info about Ontario?


----------



## ParkHopper1

All depends on arrival/departure time. BUR can be another hour of travel time during rush hour(s).

Equal price?...LAX is a no brainer for a DL trip over BUR IMO.


----------



## bumbershoot

Check the rideshare apps from those places at the same time and day you’d be taking it. See how long the estimate is and the cost. That will help you figure out the transportation part. 

I have zero issues with lax. I’ve had to walk further at SNA when our gate was at the very end and down stairs.  And I’ve had bad luck with sna transportation.


----------



## avalon451

I’ve flown into SNA 3 times, Burbank once, and LAX once. I was worried about LAX when we flew in there 3 weeks ago because of all the horror stories, but the price was a lot cheaper this time. We came in on a direct Alaska flight from Seattle, arriving about 9:45 on a Wednesday morning. I was so surprised, it was a cinch! We must have lucked out on our gate, because it was not a long walk at all. We had  Execucar pick us up- private ride, curbside pickup, cost was somewhere between an Uber and Lansky’s. We got to DLH in 45 minutes. Our trip back on Sunday at 1 pm was similarly pain- free. 
Burbank, we came in around 8 pm, and the ride was SO long and bad traffic. Might have been a fluke accident. 
If the cost isn’t too different, though, I’ve always liked small, close-by SNA. Easy peasy. But I would say don’t let LAX scare you.


----------



## ashley0139

lalasmama said:


> Sometimes I get a wild hair, and decide to try something new but likely inconvenient... This time, it was to try 2 new airports on my last trip to/from Disneyland. I've done LAX like 3 or 4 times in the past, SNA about the same, but most often go to LGB from PDX (Portland).
> 
> But, the price was right, so we flew into Burbank for like $69. I was expecting an ouchie for Uber and wasn't disappointed--$80. We flew in at 3:45pm, waited for our checked luggage, had a potty break, compared Lyft/Uber prices, and were hopping into our Uber at 4:20 or so. Guess what time we got to our hotel.... No, not 5:30. No, not 6:00. Nope, not 6:15, or 6:30. Two hangry adults and a 7yo kiddo begging for dinner for 2.5 hours in an Uber. I'm not flying into Burbank in the afternoon ever again. That being said, it was easy to navigate.
> 
> Flying in/out of LAX has been hit-or-miss. We've had it take 2 hours on a Sunday afternoon to from the airport to the hotel, but I understand that's an anomaly. We've had it take 90 minutes to get through TSA to go home but I understand that was during some construction. For what we typically save in airline costs, we make up in Uber/Lyft prices. (I refuse to use those shuttle bus vans and had a few rough times with the Disneyland Resort Express [90 minutes late, driver talking on cell phone at ear, door not closing all the way, changing prices when it's time to pay], so 2 cheapish options are gone).



Yeah, you made the trip from Burbank to Anaheim at literally the worst possible time of day.


----------



## lalasmama

ashley0139 said:


> Yeah, you made the trip from Burbank to Anaheim at literally the worst possible time of day.


That we did! Oblivious out-of-towners, lol!


----------



## smartlabelprint

mamamary said:


> We flew into LAX a month ago. I was shocked that a Lyft with tip was over $175 (going to a hotel on Harbor).


What time of day?? Did you check the price on uber? Sometimes one of the other is a lot higher. We paid less than $75 on uber.


----------



## lalasmama

sarasmom97 said:


> Ontario is another option, same price as LAX. Any info about Ontario?


We flew out of ONT in June. It was the last airport I needed to "conquer" in my quest to visit all the local LA-area airports. Our flight was at like 9:30am. Lyft was $50ish (maybe $45? Can't remember exactly). Really easy to navigate. Getting to and through TSA was quick and easy. Weirdest part was the restrooms.... You get through TSA. Southwest was at the gates to the right of TSA. Men and Family restrooms to the right as well. So, we got all settled at our gate, Hubs and grandkid go potty, then return and let me head over... But there wasn't a ladies room. Turns out you have to pass by the TSA outlet to find the ladies room. Some poor lady with a huge heart saw me doing the potty dance and showed me where it was. I get a little panicked in new places, lol, so I was a bit concerned when I couldn't find what I needed!

ONT is my second favorite after LGB.


----------



## Lumpy1106

ONT is a quiet little airport.  It used to be busier than SNA but then LAX tried to kill it (it was under LAX control and they didn't like the competition).  It's on the rebound now but has a long way to go.  It seems bizarre right now as there are lots of unused gates and things like food services and shops are shuttered.  If you can find a flight into ONT though, it's great - nowhere near the nightmare that LAX is and, depending on traffic, usually about 30 minutes closer to DL.  Warning though; flights are really limited.  We flew AA to Denver and the flight back got messed up.  There is only 1 AA flight a day to ONT so it became nearly impossible to fly back to ONT.  We ended up flying back in to LGB and drove back up to ONT to get our car the next day.

BUT...
Since you are flying into SoCal on Southwest that won't be much of an issue.  You can hop on any Southwest flight, even other airports, to get back if need be.


----------



## disneycat321

It depends what time you're landing. If it's not during rush hour, BUR every time. I lived in Pasadena for a couple years and loved flying in and out of BUR. It's so tiny and easy! If it's during rush hour, don't do it. Miserable drive, as people have already said. Keep in mind, also, that LA rush hour is much longer than many people are used to. 

I don't love LAX, but it's not horrible if you're at least a little used to enormous, crazy airports. 

Given the choice, I'd choose SNA, ONT, or LGB over either LAX or BUR, though.


----------



## sarasmom97

Thanks for all the great info. We've always flown in/out of SNA, but yikes!, the price was almost $250 higher!
We fly in on a Sunday morning at 930, so it sounds like Burbank might be okay. We fly home on Wednesday early evening, so that might be a traffic issue. We might switch to LAX for the return flight, as we can choose a later flight and avoid rush hour.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

lalasmama said:


> We flew out of ONT in June. It was the last airport I needed to "conquer" in my quest to visit all the local LA-area airports. Our flight was at like 9:30am. Uber was $50ish (maybe $45? Can't remember exactly)...


PSA: Uber no longer serves ONT. Lyft still does.
Uber plans to stop going to Ontario International Airport - Los ...latimes.com


----------



## lalasmama

theluckyrabbit said:


> PSA: Uber no longer serves ONT. Lyft still does.
> Uber plans to stop going to Ontario International Airport - Los ...latimes.com


Changed in my post  I probably shouldn't use the term Uber in a generic sense, lol. We used Lyft.


----------



## Lumpy1106

mamamary said:


> We flew into LAX a month ago. I was shocked that a Lyft with tip was over $175 (going to a hotel on Harbor).


OUCH!  I would not do that.  You would be better off renting a car through Enterprise and dropping it off at a local office in Anaheim.  Even a minivan is not going to run you $175/day.


----------



## gpjacobs

Does anyone have recent experience with Execucar from/to SNA? I'm considering booking them, just to know ground transportation is waiting for us curbside. Knowing us, once we land, we'll want to beeline it to the park. Lansky seems too pricey for only two passengers but seems like a great deal for families.


----------



## TinkerTay

gpjacobs said:


> Does anyone have recent experience with Execucar from/to SNA? I'm considering booking them, just to know ground transportation is waiting for us curbside. Knowing us, once we land, we'll want to beeline it to the park. Lansky seems too pricey for only two passengers but seems like a great deal for families.


I literally JUST booked Execucar to GCH from SNA... I was going to just get a cab, but I decided to book something so it would be ready and prob a little nicer, lol... it was 58.00 for 2 of us Business Express. I tried to find some kind of discount code, but every single one I tried didn’t work... oh well, I’m just hoping to get to the hotel quickly so we can get checked in and maximize our time...


----------



## charminnie

What’s the best way to get to and from LAX? We are only spending 3 nights before heading to Aulani. Not sure if renting a car is worth the hassle.  Anyone use Uber? Shuttles?


----------



## avalon451

gpjacobs said:


> Does anyone have recent experience with Execucar from/to SNA? I'm considering booking them, just to know ground transportation is waiting for us curbside. Knowing us, once we land, we'll want to beeline it to the park. Lansky seems too pricey for only two passengers but seems like a great deal for families.


Not SNA, but we did Execucar from LAX to DLH 3 weeks ago. I saw some good reviews on here. I was thinking about Lansky, but it's just so freakin' expensive, and we don't need to be met at baggage claim. Uber/Lyft has been fine for 2 of us in the past to/from SNA, but we needed something a little bigger for the 4 of us, with four carry-on suitcases, that would have a set rate and no surge pricing.

Execucar was great, I'd do it again. Nice big clean car, driver texted me before we even landed to say he was in the waiting lot, and to let him know when we had our luggage, and what pillar number we were by at the curb. He was there in 5 minutes when I called, and helped with baggage. We lucked out on the traffic, 10 a.m. on a Wednesday and we got there in about 45 minutes.


----------



## tsumgirl

I just saw this article online:
LAX travelers will soon have to take a shuttle to taxi or Uber

The new policy goes into effect on Oct. 29, but will not affect taxi or ride-share drop offs.


----------



## Delilah1310

I am still going back on forth on how to get from LAX to GC on Thursday at 5:30 pm - ish.
Lyft or SuperShuttle Execucar?

3 of us, with 3 suitcases and two backpacks.

looking for which option will be the easiest to navigate and most quick.

return is on Monday, Columbus Day around noon - if that factors in.

thanks so much!


----------



## EmJ

Delilah1310 said:


> I am still going back on forth on how to get from LAX to GC on Thursday at 5:30 pm - ish.
> Lyft or SuperShuttle Execucar?
> 
> 3 of us, with 3 suitcases and two backpacks.
> 
> looking for which option will be the easiest to navigate and most quick.
> 
> return is on Monday, Columbus Day around noon - if that factors in.
> 
> thanks so much!


I can't speak to Lyft, but I've used SuperShuttle a lot and I'm always very happy with them. Our last SuperShuttle trips were September 28 and October 1 (three days ago). The shuttle was on time and clean, the drivers were courteous, and we got where we needed to when we needed to (even a little early actually). I'm excited to try the Execucar service in the future, as we are nearing the end of having to lug around a giant high-back car seat on vacation.


----------



## DLgal

Heads up to anyone flying in after Oct 28 and planning to use a ride share. Beginning Oct 29, Uber/Lyft will no longer be allowed to pick up passengers at the terminals. Customers must first take a shuttle bus to a "staging area" at an offsite parking lot and then arrange for pickup there. In addition, plan for it to take 45 min to get "around the horseshoe" of terminals on your way in/out, due to lane closures for construction. This an ongoing project that will take several years. Airlines are suggesting that passengers plan their arrival for 3 HOURS prior to flight time to account for the time it may take to simply be dropped off at your terminal. Rideshare drop offs will continue to be allowed at the departures level (upper level). 

Sounds like a major PITA, and a good argument for avoiding LAX on your way into/out of Southern CA.


----------



## smartlabelprint

Ugh. Does this apply to shuttles?


----------



## VandVsmama

What a nightmare.  3 hours prior to arrival?  That's as bad as Orlando!  Paying extra to fly into the Santa Ana airport sounds a lot better!


----------



## ParkHopper1

smartlabelprint said:


> Ugh. Does this apply to shuttles?



No. Just Ridesahre Apps like Uber/Lyft for the relocation.

All departures will be subject to making a bad situation and layout with the Horseshoe design worse with construction.


----------



## DLgal

smartlabelprint said:


> Ugh. Does this apply to shuttles?



You can still pick up your shuttle at the designated location, but you should factor in the increased travel time into your calculations.


----------



## wowsmom

ParkHopper1 said:


> No. Just Ridesahre Apps like Uber/Lyft for the relocation.



And taxi cabs.

LAX has been under construction for as long as I can remember, but it never seems to improve.


----------



## cjnix29

So,any change for drop offs?  Was planning on taking an Uber TO LAX after our stay.


----------



## wowsmom

cjnix29 said:


> So,any change for drop offs?  Was planning on taking an Uber TO LAX after our stay.



So far, they say drop offs can happen as they always have.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

I've been looking for maps showing where it's going to be.  I'm speculating that it will be in the highlighted area below:



See more information at this link:  CLICK HERE



> (Los Angeles, CA) As Los Angeles International Airport (LAX) ramps up work on its modernization program, the airport today announced plans for “LAX-it,” a convenient, amenity-rich, centralized area for guests to pick up a taxi or ride app service, and avoid traffic in the Central Terminal Area (CTA). LAX-it will open at the end of October, and will remain in service until the Automated People Mover opens in 2023.
> 
> LAX-it will only be for *pickups*, as ride app and taxi drivers will continue to drop off passengers at the terminal curbs on the Upper/Departures Level.
> 
> 
> “Anyone who has come to LAX knows that traffic in the Central Terminal Area can get rough, and we have heard from our guests that the current system with ride pickups can be frustrating," said Keith Wilschetz, Deputy Executive Director for Operations and Emergency Management, Los Angeles World Airports. “LAX-it will provide an easy, efficient experience for guests using taxis and ride apps and reduce overall traffic in and around the central terminal area for all those driving to and from LAX and our neighbors."
> 
> LAX-it is located just east of Terminal 1, at the corner of World Way and Sky Way. Accessible by either a short walk from many terminals or via a dedicated shuttle from the airport’s terminals, LAX-it will reimagine the pickup process for taxis, Uber, Lyft and Opoli with additional amenities such as restrooms, benches, umbrellas for sun and rain protection, and local food trucks. LAX-it will also offer connectivity, with cellphone charging stations and Wi-Fi. Dedicated staff at LAX-it will provide passenger assistance and lane management on site.
> 
> Click on link above to read more and see illustrations.


----------



## EmJ

Yeesh. I had the choice between crummy times at good prices at SNA or much better times at only slightly higher price at LAX, and ultimately went with SNA on the strength of proximity. Very glad I did now!


----------



## ParkHopper1

The new pickup area is adjacent to Terminal 1...so if you fly Southwest it will not be that much of an impact being a three minute walk from Terminal 1 arrivals. There are other airport ride share areas are further than that.


----------



## CyndiLouWho

ashley0139 said:


> Yeah, you made the trip from Burbank to Anaheim at literally the worst possible time of day.





disneycat321 said:


> It depends what time you're landing. If it's not during rush hour, BUR every time. I lived in Pasadena for a couple years and loved flying in and out of BUR. It's so tiny and easy! If it's during rush hour, don't do it. Miserable drive, as people have already said. Keep in mind, also, that LA rush hour is much longer than many people are used to.
> 
> I don't love LAX, but it's not horrible if you're at least a little used to enormous, crazy airports.
> 
> Given the choice, I'd choose SNA, ONT, or LGB over either LAX or BUR, though.


So what is a good time from that area to DLR?
We will be flying in to BUR, spending a couple days at Hilton Universal City/USH then to Anaheim/Fairfield Inn Anaheim Resort on a Monday.  In theory we could make the drive to Anaheim any time on Monday. What would be a “good” time?


----------



## disneycat321

CyndiLouWho said:


> So what is a good time from that area to DLR?
> We will be flying in to BUR, spending a couple days at Hilton Universal City/USH then to Anaheim/Fairfield Inn Anaheim Resort on a Monday.  In theory we could make the drive to Anaheim any time on Monday. What would be a “good” time?


if you can leave at any time, I’d say between 10 and 2 is your best bet. Or after 8pm. But I don’t promise no traffic. LA is very unpredictable. You should be ok then, though.


----------



## Vala

We had booked Execucar for our arrival. Can't say I was happy. 

Received a text that driver was waiting for us half an hour before the expected arrival - we were two travellers and had given the later arrival time for pick up. 20 minutes after arrival time the driver started calling where we were. I told him second traveller still in immigration. That prompted a lecture that he could only wait for one hour unless we had specified international arrival - which I had done and which the confirmation clearly noted.

Then once second person was out of immigration we were given a van number, only to have the driver go past us twice because the van number communicated to us was incorrect. Maybe that's me, but I wasn't going to make an effort stopping a moving van with a completely different number. 

Still once we finally had figured that out the driver acted like it was our fault completely. Drive to hotel went in complete silence with fully open windows on the Highway.  

Once we were at hotel I still gave him a 15 Dollar tip on a fare a little over 60 dollars because I felt bad. He scrutinized each and every bill and drove off without saying anything.

Customer Service is yet to comment.

We've used the service a number of times in the past and had always been happy. That was a complete "***" experience.


----------



## julesann

We will be flying into LB in a few weeks.  I am wondering if there are any apps for this area that let you see how much a taxi ride would be so I can compare this cost to Uber and Lyft.


----------



## SteveH

julesann said:


> We will be flying into LB in a few weeks.  I am wondering if there are any apps for this area that let you see how much a taxi ride would be so I can compare this cost to Uber and Lyft.


Check out Ride.guru it will show you all options generally. I don't use these but you might check out Gett/Juno, Grab, Curb, MyTaxi/Hailo, Ola Cabs.


----------



## Delilah1310

We recently used Execucar and I was a little concerned based on some of the reviews here. But I have to say it was a good experience overall. Our arrival flight changed and we even had to arrive at a different airport - I called Execucar and they cancelled that leg for us and booked a new one, no problem. 
The driver was nice enough ... we didn't talk and that was perfectly fine with me. Quick and no problems at all.
On the return, the driver was right on time and again, nice enough although we didn't talk (my preference, tbh). He also knew a back way to get into LAX, which kept us moving and felt like we weren't stuck at any time.
it was exactly what I expected, prompt, efficient and professional. We didn't have any issues and would def use them again.
just my 2 cents.


----------



## Frederic Civish

I always use Uber and Lyft from LAX. Likewise when I fly into the other local airports.  I also occasionally rent a car, depending on  whatever else I might be doing in the area.


----------



## julesann

I looked at the Uber and Lyft Aps today for the time we need to be picked up at the Long Beach airport (around 4 pm on a Wed).  They both said the estimated time of driver arrival was about 27 minutes--has that been the experience of those of you who have used them from here--seems like a really long wait time?


----------



## robododo

I always go for Lyft because:
1. Very short wait at the airport.
2. It's point-to-point, just for you.
3. More comfortable than a bus (IMO)

Potential Downsides:
1. Costs more for 3 ($10-20. Value is subjective. Coupons available.)
2. Some drivers are really chatty. Not a big deal to me, but some people hate that.

If you decide to use Lyft from LAX, please be mindful of the designated pick-up zones. Unless something's changed since the last time I was there, you'll find there are specific places for pick-up. The drivers can get tickets if they pick you up outside the zone. If you're not sure where they are, just ask an airport employee and they'll point you in the right direction.

Have a great trip!


----------



## Shinji4u

robododo said:


> I always go for Lyft because:
> 1. Very short wait at the airport.
> 2. It's point-to-point, just for you.
> 3. More comfortable than a bus (IMO)
> 
> Potential Downsides:
> 1. Costs more for 3 ($10-20. Value is subjective. Coupons available.)
> 2. Some drivers are really chatty. Not a big deal to me, but some people hate that.
> 
> If you decide to use Lyft from LAX, please be mindful of the designated pick-up zones. Unless something's changed since the last time I was there, you'll find there are specific places for pick-up. The drivers can get tickets if they pick you up outside the zone. If you're not sure where they are, just ask an airport employee and they'll point you in the right direction.
> 
> Have a great trip!



Be Aware, starting 29th this month, UBER and LYFT (and Taxis) are no longer allowed to Pick-up passengers at the terminals! You now have to board a special shuttle bus, which brings you to the new LAX-it parking spot. There you can call your UBER/LYFT or take a taxi!


----------



## bardays

I just booked a private van from our hotel to LAX with MidWilShuttle. They get great reviews and the price is reasonable.  75.00 for 3 of us. Anyone use them before? 
https://www.midwilshuttle.com/


----------



## robododo

Attach files


Shinji4u said:


> Be Aware, starting 29th this month, UBER and LYFT (and Taxis) are no longer allowed to Pick-up passengers at the terminals! You now have to board a special shuttle bus, which brings you to the new LAX-it parking spot. There you can call your UBER/LYFT or take a taxi!



Wow, that stinks. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Tinkerbell19672

julesann said:


> I looked at the Uber and Lyft Aps today for the time we need to be picked up at the Long Beach airport (around 4 pm on a Wed).  They both said the estimated time of driver arrival was about 27 minutes--has that been the experience of those of you who have used them from here--seems like a really long wait time?



No. I request Lyft or Uber as I get to the curb and only wait a few minutes for it to arrive


----------



## Becca1007

I tried to get an Uber or Lyft on our last trip down when we landed at SNA and the wait was 30 min and the estimated pricing was $70. Walked myself down to the cab section and for $40 I had an immediate cab (literally ZERO line for cabs). So make sure you do your homework before just waiting for an Uber/Lyft. SNA has a sign on the information desk that tells you approximate cab fares to local places (DL included).


----------



## violina

julesann said:


> I looked at the Uber and Lyft Aps today for the time we need to be picked up at the Long Beach airport (around 4 pm on a Wed).  They both said the estimated time of driver arrival was about 27 minutes--has that been the experience of those of you who have used them from here--seems like a really long wait time?



From LGB at that hour, that seemed normal. Even when we had a friend pick us up, if it was during the rush hour timeframe, if they weren't already on their way, we'd have to wait a bit over 30 min.


----------



## lalasmama

julesann said:


> I looked at the Uber and Lyft Aps today for the time we need to be picked up at the Long Beach airport (around 4 pm on a Wed).  They both said the estimated time of driver arrival was about 27 minutes--has that been the experience of those of you who have used them from here--seems like a really long wait time?


Do you mean 27 minutes waiting for a driver to come get you? I've never had a wait longer than 10 minutes; and twice, it's been less than 5 minutes. One of those times, we pushed the button to order, and he pulled up immediately as he was dropping someone else off right then.

Or did you mean a 27 minute drive from the airport to the park? That seems like a reasonable time expectation. I feel like it often takes just a smidge longer, like 35 minutes? I typically fly in on a week day around afternoon rush hour, so I'm used to that commute.


----------



## goooof1

taxis at LGB have a flat rate of $45 to DLR area.  they are right outside the terminal across the street.  easy


----------



## julesann

lalasmama said:


> Do you mean 27 minutes waiting for a driver to come get you? I've never had a wait longer than 10 minutes; and twice, it's been less than 5 minutes. One of those times, we pushed the button to order, and he pulled up immediately as he was dropping someone else off right then.
> 
> Or did you mean a 27 minute drive from the airport to the park? That seems like a reasonable time expectation. I feel like it often takes just a smidge longer, like 35 minutes? I typically fly in on a week day around afternoon rush hour, so I'm used to that commute.



Well I thought it was the drive but when I researched the apps it said the time quoted is the time for the driver to get us.


----------



## julesann

goooof1 said:


> taxis at LGB have a flat rate of $45 to DLR area.  they are right outside the terminal across the street.  easy



Yes, I am thinking I will do this if the apps quote a wait over 5 minutes.  Do all the taxis have this flat rate?  I downloaded the RideYellow App with a $15 off, but I think I have to wait for this instead of going right to the taxi area and getting one there.


----------



## avalon451

Delilah1310 said:


> We recently used Execucar and I was a little concerned based on some of the reviews here. But I have to say it was a good experience overall. Our arrival flight changed and we even had to arrive at a different airport - I called Execucar and they cancelled that leg for us and booked a new one, no problem.
> The driver was nice enough ... we didn't talk and that was perfectly fine with me. Quick and no problems at all.
> On the return, the driver was right on time and again, nice enough although we didn't talk (my preference, tbh). He also knew a back way to get into LAX, which kept us moving and felt like we weren't stuck at any time.
> it was exactly what I expected, prompt, efficient and professional. We didn't have any issues and would def use them again.
> just my 2 cents.


Yeah, I was pretty pleased with Execucar from LAX last month. Because there were 4 of us with 4 bags, I didn't want to depend on Uber/Lyft. Both to and from DLH, the driver was prompt, courteous, helpful with bags, friendly but not too chatty. I felt it was a good compromise between Uber/Lyft and something more pricey like Lansky's.


----------



## cruisnfamily

So much is said in this thread about getting from the airport to Disneyland...I am wondering on the best way to get to the airport from DisneyLand.

Specifically we have an 11pm flight out of LAX on a Friday night.  What time should we plan to arrive at LAX and what time should we leave DisneyLand to do so?  Also, what do you think is the best method of travel to get there.  We are 2 adults with probably 2 suitcases each.


----------



## Kate_HDWT

What do you guys think is the best option for an early morning flight departing from LAX? 

Our flight is at 7.20am so we should probably be at the airport by 6am which rules out the Disneyland Express bus (which we're using to get from the airport to DLR). It will be myself, a 6 year old and a 3 year old, and I wasn't planning on bringing their car seats so it would need to be a bus big enough that it doesn't require a car seat, or a car service that provides car seats. 

Also, at that time in the morning, how long would you give yourself to get to the airport from DLR?


----------



## julesann

julesann said:


> Well I thought it was the drive but when I researched the apps it said the time quoted is the time for the driver to get us.





lalasmama said:


> Do you mean 27 minutes waiting for a driver to come get you? I've never had a wait longer than 10 minutes; and twice, it's been less than 5 minutes. One of those times, we pushed the button to order, and he pulled up immediately as he was dropping someone else off right then.
> 
> Or did you mean a 27 minute drive from the airport to the park? That seems like a reasonable time expectation. I feel like it often takes just a smidge longer, like 35 minutes? I typically fly in on a week day around afternoon rush hour, so I'm used to that commute.



Oh, I was wrong--27 minutes was the drive time to DLR.   However, I checked again and the cost was $70 for Uber, 6 minutes for them to get to us and a 55 minute drive time because of rush hour.  So, I looked at my schedule, moved some things around and found I could get an earlier flight for less than the cost of the Uber.  So even better--more time to play! Thanks for all the help.


----------



## cruisnfamily

There is so much info in this forum about getting from the airport to Disneyland...I am wondering the reverse- the best way to get from DisneyLand to LAX

Specifically we have an 11pm flight out of LAX on a Friday night. What time should we plan to arrive at LAX and what time should we leave DisneyLand to do so? 

Also, what do you think is the best method of travel to get there. We are 2 adults with probably 2 suitcases each.


----------



## BadPinkTink

I use supershuttle, multiple times over multiple years, no issues. 

If it were me I would have a 7.30pm pick up window for suppershttle. This allows for other pick ups and traffic back to LAX. 

You can check out of your hotel in the morning and leave your luggage at the hotel.  I would aim to be back at the hotel for 7.15pm.

You need to work out what time to leave Disneyland to be back at your hotel for 7.15pm


----------



## WonkaKid

I’m certainly no expert on the Disneyland Express - I’ve never actually used it myself. But in an earlier post it was suggested that it only serves the Disney hotels. I just checked the site and it seems that it serves many hotels, not just Disney-owned ones.




Now: as to whether it’s any good, that I can’t answer. But at least it sounds like an option.


----------



## Chickinvic

Have you considered an Uber? Not sure what the cost would be to LAX, but I have always had reliable service with them.


----------



## Where's Wall-E

If you book a shuttle (such as Super Shuttle) they will give you a pick up window based on your flight departure time. As @BadPinkTink mentioned, store your luggage at the hotel and work backwards to figure out when you need to leave DL to return to the hotel to prepare to leave.


----------



## mocame

Does anyone have experience with MidWilShuttle?  Is it a shared ride or individual?  There are just 2 of us going to/from LAX and the website says the price is $65.00.  

I have not heard of them before and I'm willing to consider something other than Uber/Lyft.


----------



## BadPinkTink

Never heard of them. I use www.supershuttle.com a shared ride 9 person van. Been using supershuttle for multiple visits over multiple years and no issue. Its about $17 per person from LAX to Disneyland.


----------



## slg

Need advice.  We always fly into SNA so not sure the least expensive way to go.  SNA we usually take a cab, but I don’t know about LAX.  Advice appreciated!  It’s a Sunday Afternoon, December 29.


----------



## mocame

bardays said:


> I just booked a private van from our hotel to LAX with MidWilShuttle. They get great reviews and the price is reasonable.  75.00 for 3 of us. Anyone use them before?
> https://www.midwilshuttle.com/



Let us know how you made out with MidWilShuttle.  I was looking at using them too!


----------



## slg

Can someone suggest the best way to do this? Flying in Dec. 29 and out  Jan 4.  Always used a cab at SNA but not sure what to do at LAX.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## ashley0139

https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...nd-ground-transportation-information.2318297/


----------



## smartlabelprint

Maybe a lansky car can meet you.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

slg said:


> Need advice.  We always fly into SNA so not sure the least expensive way to go.  SNA we usually take a cab, but I don’t know about LAX.  Advice appreciated!  It’s a Sunday Afternoon, December 29.





slg said:


> Can someone suggest the best way to do this? Flying in Dec. 29 and out  Jan 4.  Always used a cab at SNA but not sure what to do at LAX.  Thanks for the help.


There is lots of helpful information for you in this superthread. Look at the first post, then look over the last few pages. LAX, being a major airport, has many options. The last few pages of this thread will have names of companies that get recommended repeatedly as reliable and economical. Your options include taxi, ride share, shuttle service, car service, Disneyland Express (not owned by Disney), etc.


----------



## bardays

mocame said:


> Let us know how you made out with MidWilShuttle.  I was looking at using them too!


Shuttle was great. They emailed me to let me know they were on their way. Helpful driver, clean van. I would use again!


----------



## mocame

bardays said:


> Shuttle was great. They emailed me to let me know they were on their way. Helpful driver, clean van. I would use again!



Thank you!  I appreciate the response.  I will definitely consider them.  Was it a shared ride or was it just your party?  There is just 2 of us so I didn't know if they would use a whole van for just us.


----------



## slg

From LAX? How much was it?  How many were you?  Did u have to pay in advance?


----------



## smartlabelprint

tikimao said:


> On our last trip, we actually had a rental car since the Sweetie was just finishing up a work trip. So, we have not been at SNA since Uber/Lyft  became a thing.
> 
> Are they easy to get from SNA? Do they have a special "ride share" pick up area? I'm used to Las Vegas, where getting Lyft is super easy and definitely cheaper/easier than taxi.
> 
> We don't like to do shuttles--take me straight to my hotel, please!
> 
> thanks for any tips!


It’s easier to get a taxi at SNA. They are really nice, clean vehicles.


----------



## smartlabelprint

slg said:


> Need advice.  We always fly into SNA so not sure the least expensive way to go.  SNA we usually take a cab, but I don’t know about LAX.  Advice appreciated!  It’s a Sunday Afternoon, December 29.


We booked lanskys because of a post on here saying you have to shuttle to an uber/lyft lot. We plan to uber/lyft back there.


----------



## bardays

mocame said:


> Thank you!  I appreciate the response.  I will definitely consider them.  Was it a shared ride or was it just your party?  There is just 2 of us so I didn't know if they would use a whole van for just us.


it was just our party (3 of us) from our hotel to LAX was 75.00. I paid when we got to the airport, using the driver's phone.  They are a small company with positive reviews across the board.


----------



## smartlabelprint

bardays said:


> it was just our party (3 of us) from our hotel to LAX was 75.00. I paid when we got to the airport, using the driver's phone.  They are a small company with positive reviews across the board.


Where did they pick you up?


----------



## bardays

smartlabelprint said:


> Where did they pick you up?


we only used them TO LAX, so in front of the hotel. Shuttles/vehicles are still allowed to drop off at departures at LAX.


----------



## slg

How did you get to your hotel?


----------



## gottalovepluto

Hopefully this will get better as today was only day 1 but from what I read on twitter the new procedures resulted in about 45 min to get your rideshare at LAX. That’s a lot more time than before. Just wanted to heads up anyone using LAX+rideshare to allow more time until they iron out the issues (IF they even can, entirely possible it just gets worse).


----------



## smartlabelprint

This is why I went with lanskys!


----------



## starry_solo

I think they have a designated spot for pick-ups now?  At least, I thought that's what it said in the signs I saw this past weekend.


----------



## ashley0139

You now have to take a shuttle to a designated ride share pick up area. Ubers picking up cannot go into the horseshoe anymore.

Rideshares can still drop off inside the horseshoe.


----------



## Darthbane2007

Why do people have to take a shuttle to a designated area?


----------



## ashley0139

Darthbane2007 said:


> Why do people have to take a shuttle to a designated area?



They are doing construction at LAX and trying to alleviate traffic within the horseshoe. At the worst times, it can take an hour to get into and around the airport.


----------



## disneylover102

I want to get to the car rental place as fast as possible so I can try to get to Disneyland as fast as possible. Would it be faster to get a car rental shuttle to the car rental place or would it be faster to get a shuttle to the rideshare pickup and get an Uber to the car rental place? We will be using Alamo, our airline is Southwest, and our flight arrives at 6:50 AM. How frequent is each shuttle (car rental and shuttle to ride share)? 

This may be a weird question but last time I flew into LAX it seemed like the shuttles weren’t all that frequent and since Southwest is in terminal 1 and it stopped at all the terminals, it took forever to get to the car rental.


----------



## ashley0139

disneylover102 said:


> I want to get to the car rental place as fast as possible so I can try to get to Disneyland as fast as possible. Would it be faster to get a car rental shuttle to the car rental place or would it be faster to get a shuttle to the rideshare pickup and get an Uber to the car rental place? We will be using Alamo, our airline is Southwest, and our flight arrives at 6:50 AM. How frequent is each shuttle (car rental and shuttle to ride share)?
> 
> This may be a weird question but last time I flew into LAX it seemed like the shuttles weren’t all that frequent and since Southwest is in terminal 1 and it stopped at all the terminals, it took forever to get to the car rental.



Today is the first day so no one really knows what's going on yet, but I can't imagine it will be faster to take two vehicles than 1. Of course if you're SW then you can walk to the ride share pickup area in about 3 minutes. However as this thread mentions it is taking a long time for people to get their ride share. But again, today was day 1 so no one really knows anything.


----------



## gottalovepluto

disneylover102 said:


> I want to get to the car rental place as fast as possible so I can try to get to Disneyland as fast as possible. Would it be faster to get a car rental shuttle to the car rental place or would it be faster to get a shuttle to the rideshare pickup and get an Uber to the car rental place? We will be using Alamo, our airline is Southwest, and our flight arrives at 6:50 AM. How frequent is each shuttle (car rental and shuttle to ride share)?
> 
> This may be a weird question but last time I flew into LAX it seemed like the shuttles weren’t all that frequent and since Southwest is in terminal 1 and it stopped at all the terminals, it took forever to get to the car rental.


I wouldn’t. It’s going to take a long time to get to DLR via car rental, accept it and be happy if you’re there sooner than you expect.


----------



## paradesintherain

ashley0139 said:


> Today is the first day so no one really knows what's going on yet, but I can't imagine it will be faster to take two vehicles than 1. Of course if you're SW then you can walk to the ride share pickup area in about 3 minutes. However as this thread mentions it is taking a long time for people to get their ride share. But again, today was day 1 so no one really knows anything.



Southwest arrivals can for sure walk? That saves some aggravation for us, at least.


----------



## Keyframer30

smartlabelprint said:


> This is why I went with lanskys!



**** UPDATE. I checked their Facebook page and they posted the new procedures don't affect them. Pickup as usual ****

I'm a little confused. Can anyone clarify how will the new procedures affect Lansky's at LAX? We are using them this Sunday. Will they still meet clients at baggage claim or are they classified as a rideshare and thus require us to take the shuttle to the pickup area?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BGinCali

BrianL said:


> Everything there is pretty good, and the prices are much more normal fast food (well, higher end like maybe Panera). You can get a lot to eat. If I have a group we might get a couple of different ones and trade halves - but nothing really stacks up to the Holiday Turkey! The Hawaiian Barbecue is probably my other favorite.





Keyframer30 said:


> **** UPDATE. I checked their Facebook page and they posted the new procedures don't affect them. Pickup as usual ****
> 
> I'm a little confused. Can anyone clarify how will the new procedures affect Lansky's at LAX? We are using them this Sunday. Will they still meet clients at baggage claim or are they classified as a rideshare and thus require us to take the shuttle to the pickup area?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I know there is an exception for sedan / limo type services to include parking in the garage and meeting guest at baggage claim - so if lanksy’s says the new procedure doesn’t affect them, i would think whatever their procedure is would remain.  (I’m not familiar with their service- if they meet you at baggage claim or not, but would expect their normal routine if thats what their site indicates).


----------



## ashley0139

paradesintherain said:


> Southwest arrivals can for sure walk? That saves some aggravation for us, at least.



You can walk from any terminal, it just depends how long you want to walk.


----------



## paradesintherain

ashley0139 said:


> You can walk from any terminal, it just depends how long you want to walk.
> 
> View attachment 448853



That’s super helpful, thank you!


----------



## Laur0406

Becca1007 said:


> I tried to get an Uber or Lyft on our last trip down when we landed at SNA and the wait was 30 min and the estimated pricing was $70. Walked myself down to the cab section and for $40 I had an immediate cab (literally ZERO line for cabs). So make sure you do your homework before just waiting for an Uber/Lyft. SNA has a sign on the information desk that tells you approximate cab fares to local places (DL included).


What day/time was this?  Looking at ride.guru an Uber and Lyft came in at under $25 for the basic car.


----------



## smartlabelprint

Laur0406 said:


> What day/time was this?  Looking at ride.guru an Uber and Lyft came in at under $25 for the basic car.


When a bunch of flights come into SNA it gets busy. We had this experience also.


----------



## Becca1007

Laur0406 said:


> What day/time was this?  Looking at ride.guru an Uber and Lyft came in at under $25 for the basic car.


8:15am on a Tuesday morning. There are a LOT of flights that come in at that time, and most are business people heading to work meetings and some disneyland families. It will tell you what the surge price is estimated as when you pull up the app. 

Since you have to walk to the pickup spot for Uber/Lyft if you get a high price quoted just stop off at the taxi stand (its on the way towards there too)


----------



## Laur0406

smartlabelprint said:


> When a bunch of flights come into SNA it gets busy. We had this experience also.





Becca1007 said:


> 8:15am on a Tuesday morning. There are a LOT of flights that come in at that time,



And idea what Friday afternoons around 2:30 are like?  This will be my first time flying into SNA.


----------



## mentos

Laur0406 said:


> And idea what Friday afternoons around 2:30 are like?  This will be my first time flying into SNA.



SNA rarely gets "busy" the way other airports do (there's a lot of open space/lower volume). 

HOWEVER, by the time you hit the road it will be closer to 3:30pm (after luggage/rental car) and the freeways to Disneyland are pretty jammed up (SR-55->I-5). If you're aggressive enough, get into the far left carpool/HOV lane as early as you can and stay there... there is a separate merger onto 5N from there (left exit) and a left handed exit to Disney Way.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

I was going to take a Lyft from LAX to my hotel near Disneyland but after seeing this article and all your comments I better stick with a shuttle. Anyone know if it's affecting Super Shuttle?

https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2019-10-30/lax-apologizes-long-waits-uber-lyft-pickups


----------



## ashley0139

dolewhipdreams said:


> I was going to take a Lyft from LAX to my hotel near Disneyland but after seeing this article and all your comments I better stick with a shuttle. Anyone know if it's affecting Super Shuttle?
> 
> https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2019-10-30/lax-apologizes-long-waits-uber-lyft-pickups



Shuttles can still pick up inside the airport.


----------



## smartlabelprint

*


----------



## SeiterClan

Hi DISers!

Hubby surprised me with a quick trip next weekend for the holidays next Saturday & I'm trying to decide which airport to fly into? SNA from Phoenix would mean we land at 9:25am but the flight is $60 more expensive OR fly into LAX & take a shuttle or get a rental car (which we need anyway to visit family & a client later that weekend) on a flight arriving at 8:15am then drive to Disneyland directly?


----------



## midnight star

Check waze or google maps before leaving, but it should be 35-45 minutes then. Traffic doesn’t pick up until late morning or afternoon


----------



## SeiterClan

midnight star said:


> Check waze or google maps before leaving, but it should be 35-45 minutes then. Traffic doesn’t pick up until late morning or afternoon


Thank you! I'm going to check out those apps tomorrow morning around a similar time to see if I can get an idea of what traffic is like!


----------



## DLgal

Honestly, LAX is a mess right now. Spend the $65 and fly into SNA. It will save your sanity.


----------



## socaldisneylover

It may not be as empty as you might expect it to be at 9 AM on a Saturday, but it won't be too crowded either.  At most, you might add 5-10 minutes to a best case scenario drive, unless there happened to be a bad accident, in which case you would want to look at an alternative route.

If you're talking about $60/person extra to fly into O.C., then there's no question that LAX is a better option.  If you're going to need a car, you'll have lots of choices of places at LAX.


----------



## MillauFr

For $60 extra a person SNA is a no brainer. LAX is a disaster and is to be avoided at all costs


----------



## mentos

SeiterClan said:


> Hi DISers!
> 
> Hubby surprised me with a quick trip next weekend for the holidays next Saturday & I'm trying to decide which airport to fly into? SNA from Phoenix would mean we land at 9:25am but the flight is $60 more expensive OR fly into LAX & take a shuttle or get a rental car (which we need anyway to visit family & a client later that weekend) on a flight arriving at 8:15am then drive to Disneyland directly?



I would gladly pay $60 to avoid LAX. This is one of life’s easier decisions! Haha


----------



## theluckyrabbit

SeiterClan said:


> Hi DISers!
> 
> Hubby surprised me with a quick trip next weekend for the holidays next Saturday & I'm trying to decide which airport to fly into? SNA from Phoenix would mean we land at 9:25am but the flight is $60 more expensive OR fly into LAX & take a shuttle or get a rental car (which we need anyway to visit family & a client later that weekend) on a flight arriving at 8:15am then drive to Disneyland directly?


Another vote to spend the money for SNA. $60 per person is not a huge investment for the convenience, comfort, and extra sanity. If this is a quick getaway with your husband, I would not hesitate to invest the extra money to make this trip as comfortable as possible for the short time that you have together. You can make up some savings at DLR by sharing meals, drinking the free cups of ice water, and sharing treats.


----------



## B3rlingirl

I would like some input...
So we will arrive Nov 27 at LAX (day before thanksgiving)
I planned to simply use DRE again (used it last year and liked it)
Since I like to do a thorough research I just checked rates for supershuttle. If I choose the “Execucar Business express” I would pay pretty much the same price for my group of 3 as I would pay for DRE. But it would be a direct and non-shared ride... that does sound tempting... and I am a little worried about traffic one day before a mayor holiday (we arrive at LAX 1:30PM so it will be fun for sure...)

I have never used anything like that. So any advice and experiences are welcome... 
It says 4 passengers and 4 bags in total. So I assume 3 large checked bags (inside regular airline restrictions of course) along carry on bags should work?
Those execucars shouldn’t be affect by LaxIt and still pickup curbside outside of baggage claim?
And a question about scheduling the pick ups. You put in all your arrival data online but we’ll have to go through immigration so all bets are off on this one (between 30 min and 2h+ everything is possible) Does any one know how that works? 
For the return trip to LAX I guess I could just choose an earlier flight to allow enough time at the airport (yes I know... I am chicken hearted)
Any other general feedback about that Execucar business express option from super shuttle? or things I should know?


----------



## SeiterClan

theluckyrabbit said:


> Another vote to spend the money for SNA. $60 per person is not a huge investment for the convenience, comfort, and extra sanity. If this is a quick getaway with your husband, I would not hesitate to invest the extra money to make this trip as comfortable as possible for the short time that you have together. You can make up some savings at DLR by sharing meals, drinking the free cups of ice water, and sharing treats.


Yes we decided to come in on Saturday at 9:25 into SNA. Now do find a hotel for Saturday night! Any suggestions that might be available? Just would like something sort of close but doesn’t necessarily need to be walkable & a free breakfast would be nice


----------



## cruisnfamily

Can anyone with good knowledge of this new program summarize for me since I have never been to LAX-what cars do NOT need to use the LAX-it lot?

We have booked with Prime Time Shuttle and on their website it talks about theLAX-it lot but I just spoke with them through chat and they say we do not need to use it because we have booked a private vehicle they will still pick us up curbside.  I am just a little leary and thinking of cancelling and going with another company because I don't want the headache on arrival day


----------



## ashley0139

cruisnfamily said:


> Can anyone with good knowledge of this new program summarize for me since I have never been to LAX-what cars do NOT need to use the LAX-it lot?
> 
> We have booked with Prime Time Shuttle and on their website it talks about theLAX-it lot but I just spoke with them through chat and they say we do not need to use it because we have booked a private vehicle they will still pick us up curbside.  I am just a little leary and thinking of cancelling and going with another company because I don't want the headache on arrival day



Only Uber/Lyft and taxis have been moved to the off site lot.


----------



## TomServo27

Flew in today Saturday. Landed at 11am I decided to use super shuttle business express because the Uber/Lyft issues. We were at our hotel at 12:00 things could not have went smoother so glad I decided to switch.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

SeiterClan said:


> Yes we decided to come in on Saturday at 9:25 into SNA. Now do find a hotel for Saturday night! Any suggestions that might be available? Just would like something sort of close but doesn’t necessarily need to be walkable & a free breakfast would be nice


Check this recent thread for ideas: Cost-efficient hotels -- ask questions in that thread. Also check Expedia, Travelocity, Priceline, and Hotwire.


----------



## smartlabelprint

Ride share lot at LAX this morning.


----------



## disneylover102

Can you walk to the rideshare area from the terminals at LAX or do you have to take the shuttle? How frequent is the shuttle?


----------



## smartlabelprint

disneylover102 said:


> Can you walk to the rideshare area from the terminals at LAX or do you have to take the shuttle? How frequent is the shuttle?


You can walk. It’s pure chaos in the lot though. It seems like you have to line up.


----------



## Newbie500

We're flying into LAX on Jet Blue.  How close is their terminal to the Uber pickup location?  We are a party of three.  Would another form of transport to DLR be more cost efficient/quicker?  Arriving the Saturday before Christmas if that makes a difference.


----------



## smartlabelprint

Newbie500 said:


> We're flying into LAX on Jet Blue.  How close is their terminal to the Uber pickup location?  We are a party of three.  Would another form of transport to DLR be more cost efficient/quicker?  Arriving the Saturday before Christmas if that makes a difference.


Lanskys can pick you up at your terminal. Less hassle. Possibly faster. They’ll take you to a store too. Or you could get another shuttle service. They are allowed to get you at arrivals.


----------



## Newbie500

smartlabelprint said:


> Lanskys can pick you up at your terminal. Less hassle. Possibly faster. They’ll take you to a store too. Or you could get another shuttle service. They are allowed to get you at arrivals.


Thank you!


----------



## paradesintherain

Wow I figured Lansky's would be comparable in price but $135 is kinda high!


----------



## disneylover102

paradesintherain said:


> Wow I figured Lansky's would be comparable in price but $135 is kinda high!


Disneyland Resort Express is fairly cheap but only doesn’t go super early or in the evening.


----------



## paradesintherain

disneylover102 said:


> Disneyland Resort Express is fairly cheap but only doesn’t go super early or in the evening.



yeah our flight gets in pretty late... I'm guessing our best option is to just rideshare, it probably won't be so hectic late at night, and we're an easy walk from the Southwest terminal.


----------



## optstud

bardays said:


> Shuttle was great. They emailed me to let me know they were on their way. Helpful driver, clean van. I would use again!


Is tip included?


----------



## bardays

optstud said:


> Is tip included?


no


----------



## TomServo27

I paid $68 for super shuttle business express which was a fairly comfortable ride for up to four people.


----------



## Newbie500

If I'm reading it right, Execucar is $74 one way from LAX to DLR for 3 or 4 people.  AM I reading it right?


----------



## TomServo27

Newbie500 said:


> If I'm reading it right, Execucar is $74 one way from LAX to DLR for 3 or 4 people.  AM I reading it right?


If you use the code MALBW it will take it down to $68.


----------



## Newbie500

And that's why I love this group.


----------



## B3rlingirl

I just repost my post from the last page... (didn’t catch enough attention in the discussion...)
So I give it another try because I could really need some input...

We will arrive Nov 27 at LAX (day before thanksgiving)
I planned to simply use DRE again (used it last year and liked it)
Since I like to do a thorough research I just checked rates for supershuttle. If I choose the “Execucar Business express” I would pay pretty much the same price for my group of 3 as I would pay for DRE. But it would be a direct and non-shared ride... that does sound tempting... and I am a little worried about traffic one day before a mayor holiday (we arrive at LAX 1:30PM so it will be fun for sure...)

I have never used anything like that. So any advice and experiences are welcome... 
It says 4 passengers and 4 bags in total. So I assume 3 large checked bags (inside regular airline restrictions of course) along carry on bags should work?
Those execucars shouldn’t be affected by Lax-it and still pickup curbside outside of baggage claim?
And a question about scheduling the pick ups. You put in all your arrival data online but we’ll have to go through immigration so all bets are off on this one (between 30 min and 2h+ everything is possible) Does any one know how that works? 
For the return trip to LAX I guess I could just choose an earlier flight to allow enough time at the airport (yes I know... I am chicken hearted)
That „business express“ label didn’t mean Anything right? I don’t have to be a business person?

Any other general feedback about that Execucar business express option from super shuttle? or things I should know?

reviews from supershuttel are pretty bad so I am really not sure if I should simply stick with the DRE...


----------



## Becca1007

B3rlingirl said:


> I just repost my post from the last page... (didn’t catch enough attention in the discussion...)
> So I give it another try because I could really need some input...
> 
> We will arrive Nov 27 at LAX (day before thanksgiving)
> I planned to simply use DRE again (used it last year and liked it)
> Since I like to do a thorough research I just checked rates for supershuttle. If I choose the “Execucar Business express” I would pay pretty much the same price for my group of 3 as I would pay for DRE. But it would be a direct and non-shared ride... that does sound tempting... and I am a little worried about traffic one day before a mayor holiday (we arrive at LAX 1:30PM so it will be fun for sure...)
> 
> I have never used anything like that. So any advice and experiences are welcome...
> It says 4 passengers and 4 bags in total. So I assume 3 large checked bags (inside regular airline restrictions of course) along carry on bags should work?
> Those execucars shouldn’t be affected by Lax-it and still pickup curbside outside of baggage claim?
> And a question about scheduling the pick ups. You put in all your arrival data online but we’ll have to go through immigration so all bets are off on this one (between 30 min and 2h+ everything is possible) Does any one know how that works?
> For the return trip to LAX I guess I could just choose an earlier flight to allow enough time at the airport (yes I know... I am chicken hearted)
> That „business express“ label didn’t mean Anything right? I don’t have to be a business person?
> 
> Any other general feedback about that Execucar business express option from super shuttle? or things I should know?
> 
> reviews from supershuttel are pretty bad so I am really not sure if I should simply stick with the DRE...





TomServo27 said:


> Flew in today Saturday. Landed at 11am I decided to use super shuttle business express because the Uber/Lyft issues. We were at our hotel at 12:00 things could not have went smoother so glad I decided to switch.



A couple posts down from your original post was someone responding that they used the business express option and liked it.


----------



## smartlabelprint

B3rlingirl said:


> I just repost my post from the last page... (didn’t catch enough attention in the discussion...)
> So I give it another try because I could really need some input...
> 
> We will arrive Nov 27 at LAX (day before thanksgiving)
> I planned to simply use DRE again (used it last year and liked it)
> Since I like to do a thorough research I just checked rates for supershuttle. If I choose the “Execucar Business express” I would pay pretty much the same price for my group of 3 as I would pay for DRE. But it would be a direct and non-shared ride... that does sound tempting... and I am a little worried about traffic one day before a mayor holiday (we arrive at LAX 1:30PM so it will be fun for sure...)
> 
> I have never used anything like that. So any advice and experiences are welcome...
> It says 4 passengers and 4 bags in total. So I assume 3 large checked bags (inside regular airline restrictions of course) along carry on bags should work? YES
> Those execucars shouldn’t be affected by Lax-it and still pickup curbside outside of baggage claim? YES
> And a question about scheduling the pick ups. You put in all your arrival data online but we’ll have to go through immigration so all bets are off on this one (between 30 min and 2h+ everything is possible) Does any one know how that works? I'M SURE THE SHUTTLE SERVICE IS AWARE OF INTERNATIONAL ISSUES.  YOU CAN CALL TO SEE HOW THEY SCHEDULE.  I'M GUESSING THAT THEY DON'T EVEN GET YOU A SHUTTLE UNTIL YOU CHECK IN OUTSIDE OF BAGGAGE CLAIM, ON THE STREET.
> For the return trip to LAX I guess I could just choose an earlier flight to allow enough time at the airport (yes I know... I am chicken hearted) SUPERSHUTTLE PROVIDES ***PLENTY*** OF TIME.  IT'S ALWAYS BEEN TOO EARLY FOR MY TASTE.  I DON'T THINK YOU NEED TO CHOOSE AN EARLIER FLIGHT.  FRANKLY, I'D USE UBER/LYFT.  IT WAS $50 ON SATURDAY AT 8:30 HOTEL PICKUP YESTERDAY.
> That „business express“ label didn’t mean Anything right? I don’t have to be a business person? NO
> 
> Any other general feedback about that Execucar business express option from super shuttle? or things I should know? I'VE USED SUPER SHUTTLE AND SUPER SHUTTLES NON-SHARED VAN SERVICE BEFORE.  i HATE SHARED SUPER SHUTTLE.  THE NON-SHARED WAS FINE.
> 
> reviews from supershuttel are pretty bad so I am really not sure if I should simply stick with the DRE...


I HAVEN'T HEARD ANYTHING GOOD ABOUT DRE.  IT'S NOT RELATED TO DISNEY IN ANY WAY.  THE ONLY PEOPLE THAT MIGHT NEED IT ARE THOSE THAT TRAVEL WITHOUT CAR SEATS FOR THEIR KIDS.  WHICH ISN'T SMART IMO BECAUSE PLANES GO FASTER THAN CARS AND TURBULENCE ISN'T SAFE. PLUS THE ROWS ARE SO NARROW I DON'T KNOW HOW YOU'D CARE FOR A KID WITHOUT PURCHASING A SEAT.


----------



## disneylover102

I’ve only used DRE once one way (from DLR to LAX) but it worked fantastic. I took it from the Disneyland hotel and there was an employee there to make sure everyone was in the right spot. The bus was just a little late and it got to the airport early. I highly recommend but I didn’t take it from the airport to Disneyland so I don’t know if that’s different.


----------



## paradesintherain

I've used DRE before with no issues at all.


----------



## tinkerbell1112

Looking for suggestions for the best option in your opinion for a party of 9.. Travel from LAX to DL and back. As well as a midweek trip from DL to Universal. We're trying to weigh the cost of renting a big van versus finding a way from someone else. Would prefer to have it all booked as opposed to Uber... And don't want to mess with waiting for anyone to show up.  Want to have a pickup time nailed down!  With 9 we could be tricky!  Checked a few places out from the sticky post ... Just looking for opinions. We've used private van transportation from MCO and become spoiled Thanks


----------



## smartlabelprint

tinkerbell1112 said:


> Looking for suggestions for the best option in your opinion for a party of 9.. Travel from LAX to DL and back. As well as a midweek trip from DL to Universal. We're trying to weigh the cost of renting a big van versus finding a way from someone else. Would prefer to have it all booked as opposed to Uber... With 9 we could be tricky!  Checked a few places out from the sticky post ... Just looking for opinions. Thanks


We did the super shuttle private shuttle as a group of 8 before.


----------



## tinkerbell1112

smartlabelprint said:


> We did the super shuttle private shuttle as a group of 8 before.


Thanks! And that can be arranged so they are waiting for us? We want them ready to go. We've used private van transportation from MCO and become spoiled. Lol


----------



## charminnie

Thanks in advance for any past experiences.


----------



## KPeterso

I think this is the company that I looked into several years ago. I could not ind much information at the time, so I went to Yelp and the reviews were not good at all. They basically fill seats that would be empty for other shuttle companies and that is why the price is lower. But then you are the first one skipped if there is an issue or they need a seat for a late booking by someone who booked direct with the other shuttle companies. I crossed them off my list. We use UBER to and from LAX.


----------



## ParkHopper1

Most of those companies are just a sketchy guy driving a beater minivan. Good luck.


----------



## charminnie

KPeterso said:


> I think this is the company that I looked into several years ago. I could not ind much information at the time, so I went to Yelp and the reviews were not good at all. They basically fill seats that would be empty for other shuttle companies and that is why the price is lower. But then you are the first one skipped if there is an issue or they need a seat for a late booking by someone who booked direct with the other shuttle companies. I crossed them off my list. We use UBER to and from LAX.


 
I was thinking of using UBER or Lyft but I am nervous about surge pricing and read that now you must take a shuttle to a special ride share lot? Seems like a pain.


----------



## KPeterso

charminnie said:


> I was thinking of using UBER or Lyft but I am nervous about surge pricing and read that now you must take a shuttle to a special ride share lot? Seems like a pain.



Yeah - you do have to do the shuttle to the ride share lot now. I have not flown since that change, but it keeps being on the news. I am not planning to fly from LAX until March, so am giving it time to settle down with the new process for ride share at LAX.

But still - I looked at reviews for that Shuttle2LAX place today after responding and there were 99 on Trip Adviser and 82 of them were 1 star with some horrific service issues. I would avoid that option. Super Shuttle is ok. I used to use them prior to switching to UBER for the airport.


----------



## Nonsuch

KPeterso said:


> ...We use UBER to and from LAX.


Many reports about hour long waits caused by moving ride share pickup to a remote lot. 
Car services (limos) and Uber-Black can pickup at the curb


----------



## poodledogs55

What is better to take to/from LAX: Lyft or Lansky’s? We arrive from Baltimore on 1/11 (Saturday) at about 10am and then leave from LAX at 9:30pm on 1/17 (Friday) both on Alaska Airlines and staying at GCH. I was thinking of allowing 5 hours to get to LAX on departure day. Is that enough? I’d rather sit at the airport than risk cutting it close. Also, due to luggage I was thinking Lyft XL would be needed over regular Lyft and price-wise that may come closer to Lansky’s (which is pretty expensive but seemed to have the best reviews). There will be 2 of us. Thanks!


----------



## SeiterClan

Wondering about Uber/Lyft from SNA? We are arriving this Saturday morning around 9:30am on Southwest & are only doing carry-on. Where do they pick up & how soon should we order the ride? Also how long does it take roughly to get to hotels near TS lot & what is the estimated cost? I did read through some of this thread but couldn't get the search function to work for me? Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## smartlabelprint

poodledogs55 said:


> What is better to take to/from LAX: Lyft or Lansky’s? We arrive from Baltimore on 1/11 (Saturday) at about 10am and then leave from LAX at 9:30pm on 1/17 (Friday) both on Alaska Airlines and staying at GCH. I was thinking of allowing 5 hours to get to LAX on departure day. Is that enough? I’d rather sit at the airport than risk cutting it close. Also, due to luggage I was thinking Lyft XL would be needed over regular Lyft and price-wise that may come closer to Lansky’s (which is pretty expensive but seemed to have the best reviews). There will be 2 of us. Thanks!


Lansky. Lyft has the messed up parking lot/shuttle situation right now.


----------



## smartlabelprint

SeiterClan said:


> Wondering about Uber/Lyft from SNA? We are arriving this Saturday morning around 9:30am on Southwest & are only doing carry-on. Where do they pick up & how soon should we order the ride? Also how long does it take roughly to get to hotels near TS lot & what is the estimated cost? I did read through some of this thread but couldn't get the search function to work for me? Thanks in advance for any advice!


I don’t know the details. But I always compare prices between lyft/uber and then sometimes take the taxi waiting out front.


----------



## smartlabelprint

tinkerbell1112 said:


> Thanks! And that can be arranged so they are waiting for us? We want them ready to go. We've used private van transportation from MCO and become spoiled. Lol


I don’t think so. You sign up at the sidewalk when you get there and they have the next empty van come get you. Lanskys would do what you’re asking but I’m not sure the size of vehicles they have.


----------



## poodledogs55

smartlabelprint said:


> Lansky. Lyft has the messed up parking lot/shuttle situation right now.


Thank you, I was thinking the extra cost would be worth it over the extra hassle. Sounds like it’s pretty bad at the moment...


----------



## smartlabelprint

poodledogs55 said:


> Thank you, I was thinking the extra cost would be worth it over the extra hassle. Sounds like it’s pretty bad at the moment...


We were happy with lansky last week.


----------



## tsumgirl

SeiterClan said:


> Wondering about Uber/Lyft from SNA? We are arriving this Saturday morning around 9:30am on Southwest & are only doing carry-on. Where do they pick up & how soon should we order the ride? Also how long does it take roughly to get to hotels near TS lot & what is the estimated cost? I did read through some of this thread but couldn't get the search function to work for me? Thanks in advance for any advice!



I arrived at SNA around 8:30am on a weekday with no checked luggage. The Uber/Lyft pickup area is on the departure level, so do not follow everyone down the escalator to baggage claim. Exit the secured TSA area and take the crosswalk directly outside the sliding doors. There's a sign posted directing you to the left side of the parking lot where you'll see a waiting area for your Uber/Lyft. 

It took about 10 min for my Lyft to arrive, because the driver had to circle back again. It took less than 30 minwith a brief bit of traffic to a hotel on Harbor across the Disneyland entrance and I paid $22 not including tip. The quotes I checked before I flew were all closer to $25, so the prices may be higher depending on surge pricing.


----------



## SeiterClan

tsumgirl said:


> I arrived at SNA around 8:30am on a weekday with no checked luggage. The Uber/Lyft pickup area is on the departure level, so do not follow everyone down the escalator to baggage claim. Exit the secured TSA area and take the crosswalk directly outside the sliding doors. There's a sign posted directing you to the left side of the parking lot where you'll see a waiting area for your Uber/Lyft.
> 
> It took about 10 min for my Lyft to arrive, because the driver had to circle back again. It took less than 30 minwith a brief bit of traffic to a hotel on Harbor across the Disneyland entrance and I paid $22 not including tip. The quotes I checked before I flew were all closer to $25, so the prices may be higher depending on surge pricing.


Thank you so much for these details! Theirs is so helpful


----------



## luvallprincesses

I’m struggling with deciding what to do for transportation. We are a family of 4 with a week worth of luggage. We will fly into John Wayne on a Saturday afternoon.  We will check into Sheraton Universal that evening. Spend Sunday doing LA/Hollywood attractions. Spend Monday at Universal. Transport to Springhill Suites in Anaheim Monday evening.  Remain there for 5 nights, fly back out of John Wayne Saturday mid day.
Does anyone have a suggestion on transportation for those legs?  I’m not interested in having a car while at Disney (parking at hotel cost and park cost).  But I feel like renting a car to drive from SNA to Universal is the most logical and keeping it to drive back to Anaheim. I’m wondering about returning it then. Is SNA the only/best option to do that and then hire transportation to Anaheim?  Or is there something better that I’m not thinking of?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

luvallprincesses said:


> I’m struggling with deciding what to do for transportation. We are a family of 4 with a week worth of luggage. We will fly into John Wayne on a Saturday afternoon.  We will check into Sheraton Universal that evening. Spend Sunday doing LA/Hollywood attractions. Spend Monday at Universal. Transport to Springhill Suites in Anaheim Monday evening.  Remain there for 5 nights, fly back out of John Wayne Saturday mid day.
> Does anyone have a suggestion on transportation for those legs?  I’m not interested in having a car while at Disney (parking at hotel cost and park cost).  But I feel like renting a car to drive from SNA to Universal is the most logical and keeping it to drive back to Anaheim. I’m wondering about returning it then. Is SNA the only/best option to do that and then hire transportation to Anaheim?  Or is there something better that I’m not thinking of?


First question: is it possible to fly into BUR and fly out of SNA? BUR is so much closer to USH and would make the LA/Hollywood/USH part of your trip much easier. 
If that isn't possible, a car service would be pricey, but convenient and take care of a lot of hassle for your arrival and departure trips. Try Lansky Car Service -- great reviews here. 
Other option: if no car seats are needed (travel boosters are fine, if you provide your own), Uber or Lyft should work for all your transportation. It will be more expensive than renting a car, but at least you won't have to drive.


----------



## Tony66

Our flight will depart on a Friday at 5:35 pm from Burbank airport.  What time should we leave Desert Inn and Suites?  We are planning on using Super Shuttle.  We will have 5 in our party.


----------



## ParkHopper1

Traffic estimator tool:

Go to Google Maps:

https://www.google.com/maps/

Enter destination
Click on "Directions"
Enter Stating point
There is a drop down menu in the blur bar on the left that says "Leave By" that you can change to "Arrive At" and play with dates and time to see typical traffic travel times.


----------



## jlmarr

Rush hour passing near downtown LA I'd say leave by 3pm.   Generally Super Shuttle will give you a recommended pickup time.

Amtrak has a train that leaves from Anaheim and stops at Burbank, leaves at 2pm.


----------



## Triphi

Just wanted to give a huge shout out to Lansky’s for being amazing on our recent trip. We had a three hour flight delay just as we were leaving for the airport, and through some fancy phone work I managed to get our flight changed from LAX to SNA, coming in at a totally different time than originally planned. I called Lansky and they immediately said they could change our pickup time and location, no problem. I was planning to let them keep the fare difference for the trouble—but within minutes, I got an email with my refund information for the fare difference.

In addition to being amazingly flexible, they were right on time for pickup both times and totally professional, with a neat and clean big SUV and both types of car seats we requested.

We are DEFINITELY booking them for our next trip!


----------



## PoohBearFriends

Are there any discounts for:
Disneyland Express
Supershuttle
or 
Lanskys?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

PoohBearFriends said:


> Are there any discounts for:
> Disneyland Express
> Supershuttle
> or
> Lanskys?


You can find discount codes for DLR Express and Supershuttle on the internet -- try doing a search. Not sure about Lansky's, but it couldn't hurt to do a search for that, too.


----------



## TomServo27

PoohBearFriends said:


> Are there any discounts for:
> Disneyland Express
> Supershuttle
> or
> Lanskys?


I used MALBW for super shuttle.


----------



## B3rlingirl

PoohBearFriends said:


> Are there any discounts for:
> Disneyland Express
> Supershuttle
> or
> Lanskys?


for the DRE I found the code AOC


----------



## luvallprincesses

theluckyrabbit said:


> First question: is it possible to fly into BUR and fly out of SNA? BUR is so much closer to USH and would make the LA/Hollywood/USH part of your trip much easier.
> If that isn't possible, a car service would be pricey, but convenient and take care of a lot of hassle for your arrival and departure trips. Try Lansky Car Service -- great reviews here.
> Other option: if no car seats are needed (travel boosters are fine, if you provide your own), Uber or Lyft should work for all your transportation. It will be more expensive than renting a car, but at least you won't have to drive.


I have already purchased the tickets - got a great deal on frequent flyer miles from Harrisburg to SNA round trip on perfect days/times. Considering how much we saved on that, we’re willing to splurge a bit on car service instead of a rental. Thanks for the Lansky recommendation. I’ll contact them for a price quote and compare to a rental.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

luvallprincesses said:


> ... Thanks for the Lansky recommendation. I’ll contact them for a price quote and compare to a rental.


If you skim through even the last few pages of this thread, you should see quite a few positive reviews for Lansky -- great service, provide car seats (up to date, usually new, safe!) upon request, short grocery stop on the way to hotel included upon request, etc.


----------



## chai

Looking for recommendations for 5 adults traveling early December 1. Coming into Long Beach airport, staying at Dolphin's Cove on Orangewood off Harbor. Thanks!


----------



## violina

I usually take a Lyft or Uber, though this year I opted for a yellow cab since they do a flat fare to Disneyland. With 5 adults (and depending on the bags), you may want to see which taxis are available and can take everyone if you opt for that. Otherwise you can just go for a larger Lyft/Uber but that pricing is subject to change based on demand/surge. 

I will say that my friend that I was travelling with definitely still prefers Uber/Lyft even if it may cost more because the transactions are seamless whereas both cabs (going to DL and then coming back to LBG) had issues about the machine working (it worked, there was just an issue that caused us to spend a bit of time figuring it out and getting it rerun) or just tracking our car and knowing where it was at. Those items are important to my friend (not so much to me).


----------



## dmar

Agree.  Uber or Lyft is the way to go for us too.


----------



## ParkHopper1

UberXL


----------



## tlovesdis

Uber/Lyft


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

We did Lyft.


----------



## nikkislaght

in the past we have done 5 people in a taxi  for flat rate of $45.  just go to the taxi stand at the airport and wait for the van


----------



## SeaDis

nikkislaght said:


> in the past we have done 5 people in a taxi  for flat rate of $45.  just go to the taxi stand at the airport and wait for the van



I gotta vote for taxi (minivan version) as well.  Taxis and minivans are the same flat rate, which is very similar to Uber/Lyft XL fare estimate ($50-$60).  You take one small crosswalk to the taxi stand where they are waiting for you.  Off you go.

Uber/Lyft XL only guarantees seats for 6, not seats and luggage space for 6.  If it's a mid-size SUV with a third row that takes up the cargo space, you will need to do 3 in the middle, 1 in the back, and split fold the 3rd row (if it's capable) for luggage space.  You can Google to see "What to expect with Uber/Lyft XL" to see what kinds of vehicles to expect.  They are mostly in that mid-SUV class.


----------



## goooof1

Taxi....  flat rate to DLR area  and just cross the street and they are lined up waiting for you.  So easy!  Sometimes there are shuttle vans to the left across the street and you can ask over there.  We have gotten a shuttle for $40 for 2 people and the driver took just us right away.


----------



## MillauFr

I would take Lyft.  Much safer than taking a Taxi.  I have been scammed by Taxis too many times and now only take Lyft.


----------



## charminnie

Help, I'm a WDW veteran but a DL newbie. What's the best way to get from LAX to Disneyland? Rent a car, shuttle service or Uber?  Nervous about driving in LA traffic and the car would literally sit in the lot for 3 days. The private shuttle service is $145 round trip. I think Uber would be cheaper but worried about the set up at LAX with the new ride share parking lot and concerned about surge pricing since we are arriving on Memorial day. What do you think????  Any insight would be very helpful.


----------



## montreid

Ask hotel if they have a service directly associated.


----------



## icc2515

Uber.  Cost us $52.68 leaving LAX at 2:15pm on a Tuesday In March last year.  Funny thing was that the app said to look for a silver Prius.  There were about 6 silver Prii out there.   There are a lot of Prii in California.


----------



## bajadahl

I've done all 3 options.  We like AnaheimTownCars as a service but they aren't the cheapest option.  I just did the new ride share option with the new ride share lot arrangement and it wasn't that bad, but we did have to wait almost 30 minutes for a ride.  Pricing for a Lyft on Nov 1 was about $41 but that included the tip but it also included a 25% discount special they were running.  We flew Southwest which is right there next to the ride share lot so we didn't have to ride a bus to the lot.  As far as I know Southwest is the only airline in that terminal so any other airline and you have to ride a bus to the ride share area making it far less attractive.  Another option is to rent a car for 1 day in both directions.  I did this in July and again on the return part of our trip on Nov 4.   My main reason for renting a car both times was for a couple of college visits for my daughter before heading back to the airport.  Renting a car at LAX and dropping it in Anaheim cost me $101 back in July but the return rental only cost $48 for a total round trip of $149.00 plus I had to top the car off with gas both ways so add another $30.  So renting the car over a town car service kind of only makes sense if you are going to have other stops (like college visits)

Not sure about surge pricing but I think on average your going to pay around $50 each way for a ride share but there may be a bit of a hassle with getting to the lot.

$150-$180 for a rental car and gas picking up and dropping same day in both directions (Alamo and National both have rental car counters on Katella just a block or so from most hotels). There are others but I have experience with these two.

$150 - $225 for a car service that will pick you up at your terminal and then return you to said terminal at the end of your trip.

It just comes down to what the convenience is worth to you.


----------



## James From Utah

I rent a car, but I get free parking for being an AP. We also go other places like Angles games or the beach in the evenings. Renting a car allows me to get a cheaper hotel that's a little further from property.


----------



## goooof1

shuttle.....  in the past PrimeTime Shuttle was easy and a good price (haven't flown into LAX in years!)  We booked in advance and they picked us up and did not cruise the airport looking for more passengers.


----------



## cjnix29

I have been searching for options to DL from ONT airport area, and haven't found much at all.  Anyone have any suggestions? I was planning initially to uber, but want an option I can actually schedule.  We are flying into ONT to see family for a day, staying at a hotel near the airport, but then need to get to DL.  Help would be appreciated!!


----------



## VandVsmama

I would swear with Uber or Lyft, that you can schedule it ahead of time if you want to.


----------



## StormyCA

I don't have specifics because I've never used them, but there are shuttles available from ONT to the DL hotels.  What surprised me was how darned expensive they were!  They were more expensive from ONT than from other local airports  It's actually cheaper to rent a car, depending of course on the number of days, etc.

I have family in the area and always use ONT when I fly to visit them. If I'm going to DL for just a day I rent a car.  If I'm going to stay at DL for a few days before/after visiting them I always drive (No Cal to So Cal). If that's not doable, would a family member be willing to drive you to Anaheim?  

And yes, you can preschedule an Uber.


----------



## ashley0139

You will 100% have no problem getting an Uber within a few minutes no matter what time it is.


----------



## Nonsuch

Lyft does still service ONT


----------



## cjnix29

I'm staying at a hotel near the airport, so will be picked up off site from the airport, so thankfully, this won't be an issue if I go that direction. Thanks!


----------



## StormyCA

Nonsuch said:


> View attachment 453450
> 
> Lyft does still service ONT



WOW, well that sucks.  And I have a feeling that if Uber is bowing out, Lyft won't be too long to follow (assuming they're being tagged with the same fees).


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

I am going in April and was booked to fly in and out of LAX and I was dreading it after reading about all the ground transit issues along with the distance from Disneyland. 

Well, in a strange twist of events, I learned (through the news Facebook - NOT from the airline) that my flight has actually been discontinued. 

The airline rebooked me from a nonstop to one with a layover, and the flight times changed by 6 hours or so. I was able to cancel without penalty, and I rebooked (on another airline!) to fly in and out of SNA! 

Of course, the new flight is more expensive and I still have a layover, but I don't have to deal with LAX!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

StormyCA said:


> WOW, well that sucks.  And I have a feeling that if Uber is bowing out, Lyft won't be too long to follow (assuming they're being tagged with the same fees).


As far as I know, Lyft is not bowing out, but taking up all the business left by Uber leaving ONT. And I've recently asked several Uber drivers about the ONT situation, and they all said (surprisingly) that many Uber drivers had given up on ONT long before Uber made it official.
ETA: I spoke with a local Uber driver today (11/21/19) who said that Lyft is still doing business at ONT and Uber is trying to renegotiate with ONT to lower the per ride fee. But as of today, Uber is still not doing any drop offs or pick ups at that airport.


----------



## kellymouse

Hi!
We are going  to Disneyland in December 19-25) for a few days for the first part of our trip. We didn’t rent a car till after we leave since we don’t use one while we are at the resort. What is the best way for a family of 4, two adults and two kids (8 and 12) to get to DL? I heard the shuttle makes lots of stops so we definitely don’t want to do that!
Any advice appreciated!
TIA
kellymouse


----------



## bajadahl

There are two ways I can think of (and I've done both of them) - 

A private car service or Uber/Lyft/Taxi
Expect to pay around $50 for an Uber/Lyft and a little more if you prefer Taxi (I haven't actually done the Taxi option)
I have also used AnaheimTownCarServices and they run about $125 one way from the airport.  The nice thing is they will pick you up right at your terminal.

An option you may not have considered - 
You could rent a car one way from LAX to Anaheim.  I've done this several times recently and that's what I am doing this Sunday and it's costing me $53 plus gas.  The drop off location is very close to the parks and hotels on Harbor Blvd.  The actual drop off for both National Rental Car and Alamo is on Katella about a half a block off of Harbor Blvd.  Very convenient.   I am choosing this option now because the change to the Ride Share system has slowed the process down (especially if you aren't flying into Terminal 4 on Southwest). Southwest Airlines Terminal 4 is the only terminal that is walking distance to the new ride share lot.  All other airlines and terminals require you to take a bus from the terminal to the lot.  Not necessarily the end of the world but just another inconvenience.  I happen to be flying in on United this trip so chose the one way rental car option for my convenience and price.

I'm sure there are other options but those are the ones I have used.


----------



## ashley0139

https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...nd-ground-transportation-information.2318297/


----------



## nkereina

We used SuperShuttle - it was the most cost effective, but it did add probably about 40 minutes to an already long-ish commute. We were stop #4 out of 6, but we were unlucky in that there were 6 couples of 2 in our 12 passenger van. With a family of 4, you'd at least help eliminate a stop!

On the way back, we used an Uber. A little pricier but definitely faster.


----------



## DnA2010

Anyone used Execucar lately?


----------



## Lumpy1106

nkereina said:


> We used SuperShuttle - it was the most cost effective, but it did add probably about 40 minutes to an already long-ish commute. We were stop #4 out of 6, but we were unlucky in that there were 6 couples of 2 in our 12 passenger van. With a family of 4, you'd at least help eliminate a stop!
> 
> On the way back, we used an Uber. A little pricier but definitely faster.


Uh-oh...
Super Shuttle suspended at LAX over insurance issue
In searching the Google for a link to the article, found out that Minneapolis is affected to.


----------



## tycopj

I've read so many pages of the main transportation link, overwhelmed by all the great info!

We arrive Thanksgiving morning, Southwest so walking to LAX-it wouldn't be the worst thing.  I am concerned that Uber and Lyft will be too expensive, I'm assuming they will increase their prices since its Thanksgiving.  Plus we are 4 adults and 4 pieces of luggage, so we will need the XL.  

I almost booked SuperShuttle and then saw the post that they are currently suspended from LAX.  Does anyone know if Execucar is also suspended? My understanding is that they are a Super Shuttle business.

Lansky's is too expensive.  PrimeTime shuttle prices weren't horrible, but I've read mixed reviews.  I've tried looking up Taxi's Flat Rates but I can't seem to find any information on those.

If anyone has any advise, I could sure use it.

Thank you so much!


----------



## StarGirl11

You can go in the app and punch in the address with a pickup time to see your actual pricing. I just did that right now on Lyft to check their pricing to Disneyland proper.


----------



## BadPinkTink

https://www.latimes.com/travel/story/2019-11-21/super-shuttle-cancels-lax-reservations
*SuperShuttle suspends service to and from LAX over insurance problems*

NOV. 21, 2019

4:31 PM
SuperShuttle customers with reservations for rides to and from Los Angeles International Airport apparently were out of luck for a second day Friday. The airport ride service suspended operations Thursday at this and other California sites for being out of compliance with state insurance requirements.

Nov. 16, 2019
“SuperShuttle’s operating permit is currently suspended because they are not in compliance with [California Public Utilities Commission] insurance requirements,” commission spokeswoman Terrie Prosper wrote in an email Thursday. “SuperShuttle is working on resolving the issue.” Prosper said the suspension affects a 280 SuperShuttle operations across the state but didn’t specify which ones.

To check on the status of your SuperShuttle reservation, go online to SuperShuttle LAX or call (800) 258-3826.
Prime Time Shuttle tweeted out that the company would be happy to take SuperShuttle customers to LAX, offering a $5 discount code to boot.

Mark Lundy at SuperShuttle’s Phoenix office said the company is aware of the suspension and that “the local office is working on it.” There was no word on when reservations would be resumed.
LAX received a call Wednesday saying that a change in insurance carriers may have caused a problem for SuperShuttle to operate as a transportation charter party, said Becca Doten, media director at Los Angeles World Airports.
SuperShuttle also services Santa Ana’s airport. “We are aware of SuperShuttle’s service cancellation to LAX; service to John Wayne Airport is not affected,” airport spokeswoman Tricia Landquist wrote in an email Thursday.

An operator at the reservation center for SuperShuttle, whose blue vans with yellow script have been serving riders for 35 years, according to its website, said Thursday that “for today, we have canceled all reservations due to operational capacity.” The operator could not place future reservations and didn’t know when Super Shuttle reservations would resume.

Dec. 1, the end of the traditional long weekend, may see as many as 3.1 million passengers, the group said.


----------



## mamapenguin

I hope that they get it resolved fast. I love Super Shuttle. We don’t fly into LAX, only SNA or LGB.


----------



## StormyCA

Oh Wowsers!  That's going to cause a hellacious mess.


----------



## PMGuernsey

I have found Grand Transportation to be the best and most reliable. They have shuttle vans pick you up right after you get your luggage and take you directly to your hotel. There number is 
714-747-1233


----------



## mouschievous

We've used Express Shuttle Services and they were great to work with.  Affordable to - came to about $40 per person round trip for our group of 10.


----------



## ParkHopper1

Uber: Things are REALLY screwed up at LAX with new consolidated rideshare system.

Suppershuttle: Hold my Beer...


----------



## shadowmender

I am looking for advice on taking a taxi from SNA to our Good Neighbor hotel at Park Place Inn. What should I expect the cost to be and are there any pitfalls to be aware of?


----------



## B3rlingirl

I guess there is now a little less traffic...


(and I am really glad I just booked the Disneyland resort express...)


----------



## limace

I’d just take Lyft-you can google and get a fare estimate (I think it’s ride guru that’ll give you estimates for Uber, Lyft, and cab).


----------



## dmar

Yes, Lyft or Uber will be fine.  We're flying in from Long Beach end of the month... will be close to 25-35 dollars for a family of 4.


----------



## shadowmender

Thank-you!


----------



## Paigesmom2013

Does this affect Execucar? I thought they were linked somehow?


----------



## Geemo

If you decide on a taxi here is information from a couple of websites
SNA Taxi info


LGB Taxi info


----------



## Indiana Scott

We always take a taxi from SNA because nothing is  faster, including Lyft or Uber. This is becasue the cabs are lined up and waiting for you .  Cost is always between $34 and $44 regardless of baggage, number of people or size of cab (including vans). We have found the cost to be the same as Uber or within a few dollars. The cabs at the airport are always clean and drivers are professional.
The only down side I can think of is they wont have child seats.


----------



## nkereina

tycopj said:


> I am concerned that Uber and Lyft will be too expensive, I'm assuming they will increase their prices since its Thanksgiving.


I don't think it works like that. Uber/Lyft pricing is determined by supply and demand. They have their "normal" rates which will be standard no matter the day or time, and they have their surge rates which are higher fares when the demand for vehicles is higher than available vehicles. Surge pricing is temporary and will end when more drivers become available, which is usually quickly because if drivers see surge is in effect, many of them want to jump in and take advantage while they can. Its possible surge may be in effect if people aren't opting to drive over Thanksgiving, but there's no way to know that. Personally, I think there will be ample drivers available over Thanksgiving because its such a busy travel time. IMO, Uber/Lyft will be the most budget friendly option.


----------



## Kittyskyfish

Paigesmom2013 said:


> Does this affect Execucar? I thought they were linked somehow?



No, only SuperShuttle.  They are affiliated companies, owned by the same international company, that use the same reservation platform to boost customer traffic.


----------



## EmJ

Indiana Scott said:


> We always take a taxi from SNA because nothing is  faster, including Lyft or Uber. This is becasue the cabs are lined up and waiting for you .  Cost is always between $34 and $44 regardless of baggage, number of people or size of cab (including vans). We have found the cost to be the same as Uber or within a few dollars. The cabs at the airport are always clean and drivers are professional.
> The only down side I can think of is they wont have child seats.


What cab company do you use? California Yellow Cab advertises a flat $29 from SNA, which is what I’m hoping for.


----------



## StormyCA

ParkHopper1 said:


> Uber: Things are REALLY screwed up at LAX with new consolidated rideshare system.
> 
> Suppershuttle: Hold my Beer...




Not so fast, partner......

https://kfiam640.iheart.com/content/2019-11-22-supershuttle-service-to-lax-suspended/

Caveat:  I don't know if they've been reinstated and Google doesn't say.


----------



## tycopj

nkereina said:


> I don't think it works like that. Uber/Lyft pricing is determined by supply and demand. They have their "normal" rates which will be standard no matter the day or time, and they have their surge rates which are higher fares when the demand for vehicles is higher than available vehicles. Surge pricing is temporary and will end when more drivers become available, which is usually quickly because if drivers see surge is in effect, many of them want to jump in and take advantage while they can. Its possible surge may be in effect if people aren't opting to drive over Thanksgiving, but there's no way to know that. Personally, I think there will be ample drivers available over Thanksgiving because its such a busy travel time. IMO, Uber/Lyft will be the most budget friendly option.



Thank you for this!  I've decided to use either Uber or Lyft.  I will price check them when we land.  I was so undecided, I usually have everything booked or planned before a trip and for some dumb reason the transportation portion of this trip really stumped me.  So many times I had a reservation all typed in and couldn't hit the final submit button.  I feel relieved with a decision made    Now off to pack for some rain!


----------



## Indiana Scott

EmJ said:


> What cab company do you use? California Yellow Cab advertises a flat $29 from SNA, which is what I’m hoping for.


Sorry, I haven't really paid attention but they're lined up outside the baggage claim at SNA.
It could be they've  developed a flat rate since we've been to the resort.


----------



## tenneycjt

Hi so my mom and I just got back from our trip to Disneyland, we had a really awesome time and no one got sick this time. I intend to write more about the trip later. We booked the Disneyland express bus because my mom can stay in the wheelchair. We used this service also last may. Both times last may, the ramp had to be pumped manually by the driver. Feel sorry for the driver. when we arrived at john wayne, the driver informed us that the lift was broken again and so he had to pump it up again, he was really nice about it. But on the way home I had called ahead to catch the 420 bus from the grand California. When the bus arrived we were informed that the handicapped doors were broken and wouldn't even open. They called a mechanic to come to fix it. They are out there trying to pry open the doors. It took so long that the 520 bus came and they said we could take that one. Once again the lift doesn't work, as they are pumping up my mom to the top the ramp is totally bent in half, so she cant get off. They tried to bring her down, and it get s stuck 10feet off the ground/ She is up there for close to 45 minutes as they try to figure out what to do. My mom has asthma and she is breathing in the fumes from the engines this entire time. she starts to have a asthma attack/ they keep working on it and than the ramp slams to the ground. The driver and mechanic don't even apologize to me or my mom and take off. The hotel people were so great all through this apologizing profusely even though it has nothing to do with them. They than sent a third bus to get us which my mom didn't want to get on, we would have missed our flight but our flight was delayed and hour. I called to complain the nxt day and all they did was refund my money. and tell me how many buses they have to maintain. it took 6 buses to get one that worked. Passenger safety should be first especially for the handicapped and a public bus company, I did file a ada complaint with the justice dept,


----------



## Plip

tenneycjt said:


> I called to complain the nxt day and all they did was refund my money.



What were you asking for at that point?


----------



## Indiana Scott

Understanding that things break, what would you have had them do differently?


----------



## tenneycjt

5 buses over 2 trips and not one working properly I think they need to perform cks on those lifts regulary to make sure they are in working order/


----------



## mamapenguin

tenneycjt said:


> 5 buses over 2 trips and not one working properly I think they need to perform cks on those lifts regulary to make sure they are in working order/


Bingo. One bus having an issue is one thing, but several is unacceptable! Disney can do better.


----------



## tsumgirl

mamapenguin said:


> Bingo. One bus having an issue is one thing, but several is unacceptable! Disney can do better.


I agree, this is a very serious issue that could have been detrimental for a handicap person and it's very traumatizing. Getting slammed to the ground that second time could have injured the OP's mom's back the equivalent of getting hit by someone.


----------



## nikkislaght

We just use the accessible taxi vans from the airport , from Santa Ana or Long Beach they are $45 flat rate and going back a little
More .  .  Hope your mum is ok


----------



## bluecruiser

> Disney can do better.



I agree this is totally unacceptable. But be aware these buses are not owned by Disney, they are run by CoachUSA. The name "Disneyland Resort Express" refers to transportation from LAX or SNA (John Wayne) airport to the Disneyland Resort area.


----------



## tenneycjt

for the next trip ive read that super shuttle has accessible vans does anyone know of any other options. hopefully they have lifts that actually work


----------



## tenneycjt

nikkislaght said:


> We just use the accessible taxi vans from the airport , from Santa Ana or Long Beach they are $45 flat rate and going back a little
> More .  .  Hope your mum is ok


can thse be reserved ahead of time and are they online>


----------



## kaytieeldr

tenneycjt said:


> Passenger safety should be first especially for the handicapped and a public bus company, I did file a ada complaint with the justice dept,


California is very citizen-focused. You should find out who in the state regulates this transportation or company, and complain to them.


----------



## bluecruiser

tenneycjt said:


> for the next trip ive read that super shuttle has accessible vans does anyone know of any other options. hopefully they have lifts that actually work


Depending on how close your next trip is, you may have problems if you're traveling to/from LAX on SuperShuttle. According to a recent post on the airport transportation megathread, SuperShuttle suspended service there due to insurance problems.


----------



## tenneycjt

we always fly into john wayne so hopefully that will be ok


----------



## goooof1

tenneycjt said:


> can thse be reserved ahead of time and are they online>




Taxis at SNA are right outside the doors of the terminal.  You do not need to reserve ahead of time.....  just walk out and there is a dispatcher right there and he/she will call for an accessible van.


----------



## bardays

mocame said:


> Does anyone have experience with MidWilShuttle?  Is it a shared ride or individual?  There are just 2 of us going to/from LAX and the website says the price is $65.00.
> 
> I have not heard of them before and I'm willing to consider something other than Uber/Lyft.


we just used them in October. they were great! DL to LAX was a breeze


----------



## tenneycjt

goooof1 said:


> Taxis at SNA are right outside the doors of the terminal.  You do not need to reserve ahead of time.....  just walk out and there is a dispatcher right there and he/she will call for an accessible van.


how much do u think to the grand california from sna?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

tenneycjt said:


> how much do u think to the grand california from sna?


See the recent posts below for information.



Indiana Scott said:


> We always take a taxi from SNA because nothing is  faster, including Lyft or Uber. This is becasue the cabs are lined up and waiting for you .  Cost is always between $34 and $44 regardless of baggage, number of people or size of cab (including vans). We have found the cost to be the same as Uber or within a few dollars. The cabs at the airport are always clean and drivers are professional.
> The only down side I can think of is they wont have child seats.





EmJ said:


> What cab company do you use? California Yellow Cab advertises a flat $29 from SNA, which is what I’m hoping for.


----------



## ten6mom

So, for the first time, we are FLYING into the area (instead of driving).  We are landing at SNA and our hotel (the BW Airport North, I believe) has a shuttle, so we will take that to the hotel and see if they happen to have our room ready so we can drop one of the backpacks.  Then we are planning to Uber to DTD... we will use the DTD Starbucks WEST location or possibly the DTD Lego Store as the destination, per @theluckyrabbit .

Anyone see any flaws with this plan?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

ten6mom said:


> ...  Then we are planning to Uber to DTD... we will use the DTD Starbucks WEST location or possibly the DTD Lego Store as the destination, per @theluckyrabbit .
> 
> Anyone see any flaws with this plan?


If, for some reason, neither of those addresses seems to work, you can always use the DLH or PPH address as a backup. There should be no problem being dropped off at either of those hotels and walking to the DLH bag check, then right into DTD.


----------



## Golf4food

FYI we found the Disneyland Express busses last week to/from SNA to be very jerky (bad brakes?) and quite motion sickness-inducing. Even with a dramamine our son was nearly sick by the time we got to SNA on the return trip. Next time we'll just take a cab or Uber/Lyft even if it costs a little extra. Son is 8 so no car seat needed in CA (required for 7 and under from what I saw).


----------



## dec2009mama

Looking to use ExecuCar for our next trip -- does anyone know if the business express option is still curbside pickup?   It doesn't say anything on the website like their other options and I don't want to have to take a shuttle to a pick up location.



We used Lansky's several times previously but they've increased their prices so much it no longer fits within our budget and I don't want to use the DL Express Bus.


----------



## gillep

tenneycjt said:


> how much do u think to the grand california from sna?



Two weeks ago it cost us $40+tip from SNA to the Grand Californian. A little more than Uber/Lyft but we were minimizing walking due to recovery from surgery.


----------



## tenneycjt

gillep said:


> Two weeks ago it cost us $40+tip from SNA to the Grand Californian. A little more than Uber/Lyft but we were minimizing walking due to recovery from surgery.


Thats only a littlemore than the disneyland express, how was traffic? do u think all the taxis would be the same. When I google it it says it would be about 57 dollars which is too much one way


----------



## nicole88s

Looking back in my Uber account on 10/26/18 it cost $26.48 from SNA to Courtyard Marriott Theme Park Entrance (so right by GC) at 1:18 pm.

It cost $31.63 from the hotel to Long Beach Airport at 5:29 pm

Time of day can affect pricing with Uber and Lyft. I would avoid morning and evening rush hour if possible.


Edited to add I just put in SNA to Grand Californian hotel in the Uber app and right now it would be $24.09 in an Uber X.


----------



## gillep

tenneycjt said:


> Thats only a littlemore than the disneyland express, how was traffic? do u think all the taxis would be the same. When I google it it says it would be about 57 dollars which is too much one way



It was a Thursday at like 11:15 am, we had no traffic at all. To be honest, I am not sure how consistent that pricing would be, I am not a fan of taxis, and haven't taken one in years, but my husband was recovering from back surgery so we wanted to minimize walking as much as possible and taxis and closer than the Uber/Lyft area, which is the only reason I splurged. It was a bit painful to pay so much more than I usually have to.


----------



## DnA2010

dec2009mama said:


> Looking to use ExecuCar for our next trip -- does anyone know if the business express option is still curbside pickup?   It doesn't say anything on the website like their other options and I don't want to have to take a shuttle to a pick up location.
> 
> View attachment 455021
> 
> We used Lansky's several times previously but they've increased their prices so much it no longer fits within our budget and I don't want to use the DL Express Bus.




I have Business Expressed booked for next Wednesday..I'm a bit nervous as most of the reviews online are quite negative...thinking of switching to something else...


----------



## Kittyskyfish

DnA2010 said:


> I have Business Expressed booked for next Wednesday..I'm a bit nervous as most of the reviews online are quite negative...thinking of switching to something else...



We are also using ExecuCar Business Express on the 5th!  I've seen the bad reviews and I take online reviews with a grain of salt. We've used their sister company SuperShuttle for years without a single issue, but going by their reviews, either we ought to be dead by now or still recovering from grossly horrific experiences. 

Those who have unremarkable experiences never leave reviews.


----------



## B3rlingirl

A heads up for anyone using the Disneyland Resort express from LAX!
They changed the pick up location (it says on the ticket: „green colored flyaway sign“
But now the pick up spot is now underneath  the orange sign labeled : shared rides (still center section)
I walked about 1,5 Terminals far looking for the green sign (like last year) till a helpful airport employee told me the right pick up location...
I didn’t found that info on the DRE homepage but after some googling I found it in the Disneyland website...


----------



## dec2009mama

Kittyskyfish said:


> We are also using ExecuCar Business Express on the 5th!  I've seen the bad reviews and I take online reviews with a grain of salt. We've used their sister company SuperShuttle for years without a single issue, but going by their reviews, either we ought to be dead by now or still recovering from grossly horrific experiences.
> 
> Those who have unremarkable experiences never leave reviews.


 have you confirmed if it’s curb side pickup?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

B3rlingirl said:


> A heads up for anyone using the Disneyland Resort express from LAX!
> They changed the pick up location (it says on the ticket: „green colored flyaway sign“
> But now the pick up spot is now underneath  the orange sign labeled : shared rides (still center section)
> I walked about 1,5 Terminals far looking for the green sign (like last year) till a helpful airport employee told me the right pick up location...
> I didn’t found that info on the DRE homepage but after some googling I found it in the Disneyland website...


Very helpful information! Thank you for posting this. Glad that someone was able to help you at LAX. You might want to send a comment to DRE asking them to update their website. Hope you are having a good time in the parks. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Kittyskyfish

dec2009mama said:


> have you confirmed if it’s curb side pickup?



Yes, your reservation should be completed with flight information so the driver can identify which is your arrival terminal.  Then you text the driver when you have checked baggage in hand and are proceeding to the designated passenger pick up location.  Once there, provide the pillar number you are at to pinpoint your location.


----------



## DnA2010

Kittyskyfish said:


> Yes, your reservation should be completed with flight information so the driver can identify which is your arrival terminal.  Then you text the driver when you have checked baggage in hand and are proceeding to the designated passenger pick up location.  Once there, provide the pillar number you are at to pinpoint your location.




Oh this is good information as I have a US SIM card I put in my phone- sometimes it takes me a few min to get it going so I will make sure I start getting it going right away


----------



## dec2009mama

Kittyskyfish said:


> Yes, your reservation should be completed with flight information so the driver can identify which is your arrival terminal.  Then you text the driver when you have checked baggage in hand and are proceeding to the designated passenger pick up location.  Once there, provide the pillar number you are at to pinpoint your location.


great news!!!   i will book them for our trip!


----------



## ten6mom

@dec2009mama I just realized who is posting!  When are you going?


----------



## dec2009mama

ten6mom said:


> @dec2009mama I just realized who is posting!  When are you going?


hahaha -- i saw you post and was wondering too!!!
we are going dec 5 to 9th -- surprise for DS 10th Birthday!!! 
YOU?


----------



## Disney Rose

Has anyone gone through LAX recently? I’m wondering how the LAX-it is going? We fly in on Thurs and as we arrive at 6am we normally catch a taxi. However, I’m nervous to do that with the new changes and am wondering if Lanskys is worth it.

I’d be grateful to hear people’s experiences with the new taxi lot. Does it add much time?


----------



## 2wordsforyou

Does anyone know if SuperShuttle is still not allowed at LAX? We booked with them weeks ago and our trip is next week and I’m nervous that they won’t show up


----------



## B3rlingirl

2wordsforyou said:


> Does anyone know if SuperShuttle is still not allowed at LAX? We booked with them weeks ago and our trip is next week and I’m nervous that they won’t show up


I saw quite a few super shuttles last Wednesday at LAX so I guess they are allowed back in. But if you are unsure I would contact them...


----------



## ashley0139

Disney Rose said:


> Has anyone gone through LAX recently? I’m wondering how the LAX-it is going? We fly in on Thurs and as we arrive at 6am we normally catch a taxi. However, I’m nervous to do that with the new changes and am wondering if Lanskys is worth it.
> 
> I’d be grateful to hear people’s experiences with the new taxi lot. Does it add much time?



I haven't used it, but my Uber driver the other day as I was getting dropped off at LAX said it has gotten much better.


----------



## ten6mom

dec2009mama said:


> hahaha -- i saw you post and was wondering too!!!
> we are going dec 5 to 9th -- surprise for DS 10th Birthday!!!
> YOU?


DTD on Friday afternoon the 5th and DL on Saturday the 6th!  We will look for you!


----------



## Kittyskyfish

2wordsforyou said:


> Does anyone know if SuperShuttle is still not allowed at LAX? We booked with them weeks ago and our trip is next week and I’m nervous that they won’t show up



Yes, they are back.  There was only one local news site that bothered to follow up their online stories with this clarification.


----------



## dec2009mama

ten6mom said:


> DTD on Friday afternoon the 5th and DL on Saturday the 6th!  We will look for you!



OMG -- yes!  Are you going for CP?  We are trying to avoid it and will hop over to CA instead....fingers crossed no rain!


----------



## luvthemouse71

I ended up doing Super Shuttle, with tip it was $39.. I was able to use my AAA to get a small discount.


----------



## dwheaton

Hello. We're planning to visit Disneyland and the LA area during Spring Break of next year. We're going to arrive in LA either on 3/13 or 3/14 (Friday or Saturday) and fly back to St. Louis on Saturday 3/21 (or possibly 3/20). We're going to spend the first half of the trip at Disneyland, and I've found a good Disney Visa discount to stay on site for that portion. So we're set in terms of the hotel. Where I'm struggling is with the airfare. I had tentatively planned for around $400 per person for airfare, and the numbers I'm seeing are over $600 (if not higher). That seems high even for Spring Break. I'm not expecting a bargain, but this seems over the top. 

I've set up Google Flights alerts and other tracking through multiple sites, and nothing so far. Do you have any good suggestions for getting cheaper airfares? I don't even mind if we get above $400, but I just want to get the best deal I can. I don't mind flying into John Wayne or Long Beach, but those have been even higher than LAX. 

I'd love to get your thoughts. We often go to Orlando, but I don't have as much experience with flying to California.


----------



## pdx

I just took a look on Southwest Airlines, since their flights don't show up on Google Flights. You're right--prices are really high right now, even with the sale Southwest has going for Cyber Monday today. I did find a couple of options on Southwest leaving on 3/14 and returning on 3/20 that are under $400. Those were flights into LAX.


----------



## dwheaton

Thanks. I noticed those too. We're traveling with my wife and two girls (10 and 6), so I'm hoping to avoid flying so late at night if possible or super early in the morning. That's where those are right now. I'm going to keep monitoring this week for now, but it's ugly.


----------



## TikiRob

I'm not sure if Spirit flies from STL, but we were able to get flights in and out of LAX from CLE for $375/person with seat selection and bags.  It was super high for awhile (like $600/person), but then it just dropped last week.   Spirit isn't the greatest but for moving a family across the country, they always provide value. I highly recommend the app Hopper to monitor.


----------



## BeachtoDisney

I'm not sure if this is worth saving money, but you can fly Allegiant from BLV to Las Vegas for about $215 RT.  It's then about a 4-hour drive to Disneyland.


----------



## Kimpossible1

I have found pretty good fares on JetBlue and Delta for my last 4 trips from August to January, from Orlando to LAX  and direct flights.  For 3 of the 4 round-trips, I ended up booking one way flights which worked out for better flight times.


----------



## Becca1007

Also remember that with Southwest you can reprice your fares (refund will be in the form of travel funds usable for one year from booking) so if you lock in your price now and it drops you can use the change flight function to refare.


----------



## VandVsmama

I would not recommend flying on Allegiant.  They have a horrible track record.  

From looking at Kayak, the round trip fares are kind of high.  However, I'm not sure if the prices will go down or not.  That's like looking into a crystal ball.  I use a smart phone app called Hopper which is pretty handy.  You can enter your dates & airports and it will set up flight price alerts for you to notify you when the best time to buy a ticket is.

If you can find flights for $400 round trip, I think you should bite the bullet and go for it, especially if they're Southwest airlines tickets.  The cheapest flights for many airlines right now are Basic Economy, which means that you can't pick your seats ahead of time, so the odds are pretty high that you and your kids would be separated from each other on the flight.


----------



## dwheaton

Thanks everyone. In terms of Spirit and Allegiant, I've heard enough horror stories that I'm not going to risk it given that we only do one big trip a year (if that). Flying with our girls, I want to assure that we have a seamless experience. That's also true with Basic Economy, as I couldn't split up our girls during the flight. So I know that narrows the scope a bit. Also, Jet Blue doesn't fly out of St. Louis (the biggest issue is the lack of variety in St. Louis in terms of fares).

If I can find anything close to $400, especially from Southwest, with okay departures, I'm going for it. The trick now is that it's even higher that that by now. 

I'm going to download Hopper and see if that helps too.


----------



## VandVsmama

Southwest flights don't show up on the Hopper app, though.


----------



## ashley0139

dwheaton said:


> Thanks. I noticed those too. We're traveling with my wife and two girls (10 and 6), so I'm hoping to avoid flying so late at night if possible or super early in the morning. That's where those are right now. I'm going to keep monitoring this week for now, but it's ugly.



I mean, the cheaper flights are always going to be the worse times. So do you want cheaper or better? 

You're still pretty far out so flights could definitely go down in price, but of course you never know.


----------



## lilmissfoodie

The absolute best way to get the cheapest airfares is to purchase a VPN.  Then set your country to someplace where poverty is high.  The exact same airline, route, date, and flight will get many different results depending on what country you're purchasing from.  It's like hotel rooms, there are many rates for the exact same thing.


----------



## lalasmama

Trying to take advantage of Cyber Monday sales. Meant to ask my question earlier and forgot... So here I am, asking for some quick help so that I can figure out what airline ticket to buy.

If I land at ONT (or SNA, or LGB) at 9am on a weekday, will I encounter heavy traffic on my way to the parks? Would any of those 3 airports be better or worse for traffic from the airport to the parks?


----------



## jodls01

Am attending a conference at Anaheim convention center, but I cannot travel with colleagues because I have a book fair on Saturday so I have to travel alone on Sunday.  I'm arriving at Santa Monica airport.  What transportation is available from the airport to Disneyland? I want to visit the park since it closes at 12 am.  I want to experience the rides that are not at WDW such as Matterhorn, space mountain, etc.
I was 18 mos. when family went to DL. We go to WDW every three years.  TIA


----------



## JennsBabySky

If you use google maps, you can put in the day and time and it routes for typical traffic.  I'm in LA and can't speak for OC traffic, but I do utilize that functionality on google maps quick a bit.


----------



## JennsBabySky

I've been watching spring break flights and they've been high.  My daughter is flying home from college and we had to change her travel days.  Might be worth flying home on Friday or extending to Monday if flight costs are key.


----------



## ten6mom

dec2009mama said:


> OMG -- yes!  Are you going for CP?  We are trying to avoid it and will hop over to CA instead....fingers crossed no rain!


Not on purpose... it was the only day we could go for our annual ornament shopping trip.  After we booked it I realized it was CP.  Yikes!  And we are only doing DL (if you can believe it) so we are stuck!

But we are just going for Christmas atmosphere, seeing the castle, etc so maybe it'll be OK!


----------



## starry_solo

lilmissfoodie said:


> The absolute best way to get the cheapest airfares is to purchase a VPN.  Then set your country to someplace where poverty is high.  The exact same airline, route, date, and flight will get many different results depending on what country you're purchasing from.  It's like hotel rooms, there are many rates for the exact same thing.



Which country would you recommend?


----------



## China Expat

Any of those would be fine...Ontario is quite far out to the East...


----------



## ParkHopper1

I have done Uber several times from Santa Monica to Disneyland. That is my go to to get all around SoCal when traveling there.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

lalasmama said:


> Trying to take advantage of Cyber Monday sales. Meant to ask my question earlier and forgot... So here I am, asking for some quick help so that I can figure out what airline ticket to buy.
> 
> If I land at ONT (or SNA, or LGB) at 9am on a weekday, will I encounter heavy traffic on my way to the parks? Would any of those 3 airports be better or worse for traffic from the airport to the parks?


Just remember that Uber no longer serves ONT, if that factors into your plans.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

jodls01 said:


> Am attending a conference at Anaheim convention center, but I cannot travel with colleagues because I have a book fair on Saturday so I have to travel alone on Sunday.  I'm arriving at Santa Monica airport.  What transportation is available from the airport to Disneyland? I want to visit the park since it closes at 12 am.  I want to experience the rides that are not at WDW such as Matterhorn, space mountain, etc.
> I was 18 mos. when family went to DL. We go to WDW every three years.  TIA





ParkHopper1 said:


> I have done Uber several times from Santa Monica to Disneyland. That is my go to to get all around SoCal when traveling there.


Agree that Uber or Lyft should be fine.
This thread should have helpful information for you: A DLR Guide for WDW Vets .


----------



## lalasmama

theluckyrabbit said:


> Just remember that Uber no longer serves ONT, if that factors into your plans.


Thank you for the reminder! I had totally forgotten about that! I typically do Lyft, but price check both. It's looking like the same price to fly into ONT or LGB, so I imagine I will likely go with LGB after all, but still trying to figure it all out for sure!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

lalasmama said:


> Thank you for the reminder! I had totally forgotten about that! I typically do Lyft, but price check both. It's looking like the same price to fly into ONT or LGB, so I imagine I will likely go with LGB after all, but still trying to figure it all out for sure!


For the same price, I would totally go with LGB! ONT is too far away and too inconvenient if there are no significant savings involved.


----------



## lalasmama

theluckyrabbit said:


> For the same price, I would totally go with LGB! ONT is too far away and too inconvenient if there are no significant savings involved.


I usually go for LGB... Alaska's $59 PDX to ONT fare had me wavering. But then I happened to pull up Jet Blue for the same day, and it's the same price, will get me to the area an hour earlier, and get to fly into my preferred airport (LGB). So, it looks like I nearly have an unexpected day trip planned!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

lalasmama said:


> ... So, it looks like I nearly have an unexpected day trip planned!


Let's hear it for pixie dust!


----------



## Paigesmom2013

dec2009mama said:


> Looking to use ExecuCar for our next trip -- does anyone know if the business express option is still curbside pickup?   It doesn't say anything on the website like their other options and I don't want to have to take a shuttle to a pick up location.
> 
> View attachment 455021
> I just called today and was told Business Express is curbside. I'm wondering what people think of Execucar's service?


----------



## dec2009mama

@Paigesmom2013 -- thanks for the update!  i just booked them to pick us up when we arrive on Thursday!!!


----------



## lilmissfoodie

starry_solo said:


> Which country would you recommend?


I use the Philippines, Thailand...any poor country will do.  Just need to try some out.


----------



## Kittyskyfish

We upgraded to the ExecuCar Premium Sedan and it was an excellent experience.  In my understanding, the only difference between the Premium Sedan and the Executive Express is the vehicle.  Express gets you a functional sedan/small van, or you can arrive in style in the Premium Sedan.  All of the private Execucar rides pick you up at the center island curbside zone instead of at the LAX-IT.  FYI the Executive Express cars are easy to pick out in traffic with the Execucar advertising on the car.  With the Premium Sedan, your vehicle lacks business labeling so it doesn't stand out, other than it's a nice ride.

Upon landing and turning on my phone, I received text messages from both Execucar and our driver.  It's nice to know they are there and ready to go!  The driver let us know he was waiting in the holding lot and to call him once we got our bags and at the center island curbside zone.  You'll have to let the driver know what pillar you are standing near and give a description of yourself.  (Mickey ears might help you stand out...)  Your driver should be able to tell you how long the wait will be, it depends on airport traffic and which terminal you're at.  It took our driver 5 minutes to get to us. 

Friendly driver, luxe vehicle, arrived comfortably at the GCH relaxed and ready for Disneyland!


----------



## B3rlingirl

So this year’s experience with the DRE wasn’t that great and flawless like last year’s... 
First the problem to find the right pick up spot and today there must have been some issues with the busses going to LAX. I reserved my pickup time 2 days ago via phone but today no bus showed up. I gave them a call (luckily I had an US SIM card...) and they said there were no buses available or something like that (didn’t quite understand what the lady on the phone was saying) and she called a yellow cab for me instead. It was a pleasant trip back to LAX in a cab. Though quite a pricey thing for DRE (DRE paid the cab). If anyone is wondering about the price it was around $100. (I paid $38 for a round trip with DRE...so not exactly a good way to make money...)


----------



## theluckyrabbit

B3rlingirl said:


> So this year’s experience with the DRE wasn’t that great and flawless like last year’s...
> First the problem to find the right pick up spot and today there must have been some issues with the busses going to LAX. I reserved my pickup time 2 days ago via phone but today no bus showed up. I gave them a call (luckily I had an US SIM card...) and they said there were no buses available or something like that (didn’t quite understand what the lady on the phone was saying) and she called a yellow cab for me instead. It was a pleasant trip back to LAX in a cab. Though quite a pricey thing for DRE (DRE paid the cab). If anyone is wondering about the price it was around $100. (I paid $38 for a round trip with DRE...so not exactly a good way to make money...)


So glad that everything worked out for you in the end! Sounds like DRE is having problems... again.


----------



## Disney Rose

We arrived into LAX today and took a taxi, and the LAX-IT system worked well. Green shuttle bus was super easy to find and use, the taxi/Uber lot itself was empty and we just walked to front of taxi line and off we went. It was actually easier than the old chaotic system! 

So all the problems seemed to have been fixed.


----------



## EmJ

Alright folks, I'm thinking I need to reconsider our transportation plans. Anyone want to help? Our flight lands at SNA at 12:30 pm on a Monday. We don't plan to do much in DL this day, but would at least like to drop our luggage at BWPPI, get our proper park tickets, get a "first visit" button for The Boy, see the castle, and ride the monorail to Goofy's Kitchen for a (hopefully) 5:30 dinner. If we can squeeze in one ride (I was thinking teacups or carousel maybe), we will, but this isn't a dealbreaker.

Our flight departs SNA at 6:45 am the following Saturday. I figure we probably (??) need to leave BWPPI at 5:15. 

My plan has been to use California Yellow Cab because of the convenience and flat $29 charge. Is that a good plan? Can I prebook them to arrive at BWPPI at 5:15 am, and if so, are they reliable?

Luggage-wise, we will have two larger suitcases, three backpacks, and a Summer Infant stroller (larger than a cheapie, but smaller than most strollers). On the way home, we will also be carrying a droid and a lightsaber. Simply due to luggage, I'm wondering if I need to book SuperShuttle….


----------



## chickapin parterre

sunday in personal vehicle at 2:00 from ont was no problem in traffic as we picked up children flying in, leaving Tuesday morning at 11:00 there were no traffic issues to Ont,


----------



## SeaDis

EmJ said:


> Alright folks, I'm thinking I need to reconsider our transportation plans. Anyone want to help? Our flight lands at SNA at 12:30 pm on a Monday. We don't plan to do much in DL this day, but would at least like to drop our luggage at BWPPI, get our proper park tickets, get a "first visit" button for The Boy, see the castle, and ride the monorail to Goofy's Kitchen for a (hopefully) 5:30 dinner. If we can squeeze in one ride (I was thinking teacups or carousel maybe), we will, but this isn't a dealbreaker.
> 
> Our flight departs SNA at 6:45 am the following Saturday. I figure we probably (??) need to leave BWPPI at 5:15.
> 
> My plan has been to use California Yellow Cab because of the convenience and flat $29 charge. Is that a good plan? Can I prebook them to arrive at BWPPI at 5:15 am, and if so, are they reliable?
> 
> Luggage-wise, we will have two larger suitcases, three backpacks, and a Summer Infant stroller (larger than a cheapie, but smaller than most strollers). On the way home, we will also be carrying a droid and a lightsaber. Simply due to luggage, I'm wondering if I need to book SuperShuttle….



I was just going to post a taxi update.  We took a cab from SNA to GCH and the flat rate to DL was $40 at the cab stand, not $29 as posted on Yellow Cab Web site.  I asked the cab stand person about $29 and she had never heard of it.  The return trip from GCH was also flat $40.

We were in a hurry so I didn't argue about $40 during rush hour (meter was $59 at the end of the trip but didn't matter).  Also of note:  We have five people and in my experience Uber XL (5 people) often does not have enough luggage space after everyone is seated.  And it would be nearly $40 no traffic and much higher in traffic.  So minivan taxis flat rate have just worked best for us.  I also find taxi drivers are the "right" amount of confident in traffic when they need to be.  

Thinking back on the $29 issue (which is a great rate), I was wondering if maybe Yellow Cab does not have the contract at SNA cab stand; maybe it's Orange Cab, or one of the others.  So maybe you need to order Yellow Cab by phone or app and have them pick you up at Arrivals curb to get $29 rate.  As usual there are a lot of taxi politics around cities and the company names all sound the same.  Maybe someone local is familiar with them all.  For our group, no argument on $40 flat rate--jump in minivan and go, no waiting.  On the return trip he dropped the meter and said he would give us the better of the two.  The meter with no traffic was $38.

For your trip, if you are comfortable with Uber/Lyft and 4 people or less, I think that is the way to go.  UberX will be closer to the $29 rate.  I would be hesitant to "schedule" a taxi as I just don't think they would arrive as reliably as a ride-share that is already circling the block nearby.  I wouldn't worry about lightsaber/droid.  Worst case those can go on laps in the backseat.

If you crack the taxi code, I would love to hear more.  I plan to dig a little more next trip.


----------



## bluecruiser

I took a minivan taxi from Yellow Cab Co from SNA to the Grand Californian on Sunday 12/1 and returning on 12/8. When I asked the driver about a flat rate, he said they didn't offer one. The fee before tip was about $44 going and a slightly less than that returning.


----------



## SeaDis

bluecruiser said:


> I took a minivan taxi from Yellow Cab Co from SNA to the Grand Californian on Sunday 12/1 and returning on 12/8. When I asked the driver about a flat rate, he said they didn't offer one. The fee before tip was about $44 going and a slightly less than that returning.



Yikes.  I'm curious, did you hail the cabs?  Or call or order the taxi on the App by chance?  As said I wonder if Yellow Cab is a different company.  Very confusing.

When you take the crosswalk from SNA baggage claim to taxi stand, there is a white board with flat rates posted.  At GCH, you can ask for a pamphlet of flat rates at either bell services or the valet desk-- although I've never had the driver collect the pamphlet.  I just ask "flat rate?" before getting in the cab.

If not, sounds like you got a sketchy driver.  To clarify: these are the cabs that are already lined up at both SNA and GCH waiting for fares.  Not hailed or ordered by phone.  Hope that's useful!  This was 12/05 return 12/08.


----------



## EmJ

Thanks everyone! We are a party of three, but suuuuuck at packing light (I mean, what if California has an unexpected hard freeze and it's below zero and I don't have my parka in April?!?!). Thus the two big suitcases, stroller, and three backpacks. A taxi minivan sounds perfect.

Here is the California Yellow Cab webpage advertising the $29 flat rate: https://www.californiayellowcab.com/sna/ I will print it and bring a copy with us.

So, it sounds like the taxi is good going TO Disneyland. I'm still on the fence about returning to the airport and what is going to be the most reliable transportation at 5:00 am. I'm still leaning toward SuperShuttle here even though the rate is higher, as I've read too many posts of Lyft/Uber drivers not showing up or abandoning the pick-up part way there.


----------



## bluecruiser

SeaDis said:


> Yikes.  I'm curious, did you hail the cabs?  Or call or order the taxi on the App by chance?  As said I wonder if Yellow Cab is a different company.  Very confusing.
> 
> When you take the crosswalk from SNA baggage claim to taxi stand, there is a white board with flat rates posted.  At GCH, you can ask for a pamphlet of flat rates at either bell services or the valet desk-- although I've never had the driver collect the pamphlet.  I just ask "flat rate?" before getting in the cab.
> 
> If not, sounds like you got a sketchy driver.  To clarify: these are the cabs that are already lined up at both SNA and GCH waiting for fares.  Not hailed or ordered by phone.  Hope that's useful!  This was 12/05 return 12/08.


Yellow Cab Co is the company name, so it does sound like it's a different company. I couldn't take one of the waiting taxis; I needed a minivan taxi because I had to fit my electric wheelchair and a large suitcase. The wheelchair folds, but it still takes up a lot of space.

When I arrived Sunday evening 12/1 I went to the Taxi curb and talked with the person who was handling the cabs. She arranged for a minivan taxi for me, which was there fairly shortly.  I didn't see any sign advertising flat rates, so I asked her. She said it was up to the driver, so I asked him and he said they didn't offer a flat rate. At least traffic wasn't bad, so it was a quick trip (ditto for the return trip on Sunday morning). For the return trip I called Yellow Cab Co the night before my departure.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

It sounds like Super Shuttle is ceasing operations. The last day will be Dec 31, 2019. 

Source: https://ktla.com/2019/12/12/supershuttle-says-it-will-end-service-to-lax-on-dec-31/


----------



## Capitalangel

I just saw this posted and thought it might impact some travelers. SuperShuttle is going to close down 12/31/19 https://ktla.com/2019/12/12/supersh...yR6FUnlA2P0YHIRtsQN7XGW1uIUOMOJTh-qRj5D62kf1Y


----------



## DizMe

Oh, that's a bit sad. Victim of Uber/Lyft, I suppose. I stopped using SS when Uber came along, but it's this kind of cornering the market that leads companies like Uber to start raising prices once the competition is no longer around.


----------



## Toolulu22

Super Shuttle couldn’t give the quick, personal service of Uber without a major overhaul.  I remember using SS back in the day and having to add so much time to a trip as the driver picked up or dropped off other travelers- and the cost was not inexpensive.  

We do have a service that we use when we have a lot of people or luggage and/or want to plan our trip ahead.  We know the driver is reliable, safe, and costs the same price no matter how many people- so for certain times, we’ll go that route.  We don’t have to share a ride with others being key.


----------



## EmJ

Where'sPiglet? said:


> It sounds like Super Shuttle is ceasing operations. The last day will be Dec 31, 2019.
> 
> Source: https://ktla.com/2019/12/12/supershuttle-says-it-will-end-service-to-lax-on-dec-31/


Well. There went that plan. 

Okay does anyone want to teach me how to be a proper millennial? I’m gonna need a Lyft tutorial


----------



## EmJ

I liked SuperShuttle. We always did the private vans and I thought they were reasonably priced and reliable. Uber skeeves me out and while Lyft seems less... yucky... as a corporation, I still find the concept of hiring stranger from the internet to hop in a car with weird.

Ces’t la vie. Looks like I’m going to be dragged into this century after all!


----------



## Mike_M

I’m not going to miss SuperShuttle. Overpriced, slow and usually late.

Used Lyft from SNA for the first time last trip and wondering why it took me so long to do that since I use Lyft plenty.


----------



## ParkHopper1

I have had noting but horrid experiences with using SS.

Good riddance.



EmJ said:


> Uber skeeves me out and while Lyft seems less... yucky... as a corporation, I still find the concept of hiring stranger from the internet to hop in a car with weird.



FYI, while UIberX, and XL are random Joe Schmoe drivers, Uber Black and SUV while they cost more, they are professional drivers and professional carries that service those.

I can say I have had far more sketchy taxi drivers than I have had Uber drivers. The user review based system does  a good gob of weeding out the people that should not be driving so unlike a taxi there is actual accountability with ride share services.

Most drivers drive for both Uber and Lyft simultaneously so you are getting he same exact driver pool.


----------



## EmJ

ParkHopper1 said:


> I have had noting but horrid experiences with using SS.
> 
> Good riddance.
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, while UIberX, and XL are random Joe Schmoe drivers, Uber Black and SUV while they cost more, they are professional drivers and professional carries that service those.
> 
> I can say I have had far more sketchy taxi drivers than I have had Uber drivers. The user review based system does  a good gob of weeding out the people that should not be driving so unlike a taxi there is actual accountability with ride share services.
> 
> Most drivers drive for both Uber and Lyft simultaneously so you are getting he same exact driver pool.


I'll check out Uber Black and SUV, thanks. My comment on Lyft being less "yucky" than Uber was more about corporate responsibility. Granted, I haven't done proper research so I might be misinformed, but Uber doesn't hasn't gotten great press for its background check policies nor the way it treats its personnel.


----------



## ParkHopper1

EmJ said:


> Uber doesn't hasn't gotten great press for its background check policies nor the way it treats its personnel.



While no corporation is perfect, I can tell you after working with someone of the ride share advocacy groups there are intentional media smear campaigns and bias on both sides between taxi driers, unions, and Uber so take what you read with a grain of salt and perspective unless you do more due diligence on the issues at hand. There is little "journalism" left today that is not fraught with bias.


----------



## starry_solo

I've always used Super Shuttle and haven't had too much difficulties with them.  

I guess I will look into Prime Time Shuttle or Uber Black


----------



## mamapenguin

I never had a bad experience with Super Shuttle and I used them round trip from SNA, LGB and MCO. I will miss them! Now I have to find a new option from LGB ...


----------



## bluecruiser

Super Shuttle's "sister" company ExecuCar premium sedan service is going out of business as well. I'll miss them.


----------



## bluecruiser

(deleted - became duplicate post after threads were merged)


----------



## VandVsmama

Same thing is happening in the Phoenix area.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Ugh, this sucks. We always use Supershuttle- I’m not a fan of Uber/Lyft when I’m traveling alone (as the only adult anyways) and actually prefer shared riding with other folks going to Disney too.

Guess there’s always the big Disney bus....


----------



## tsumgirl

ParkHopper1 said:


> While no corporation is perfect, I can tell you after working with someone of the ride share advocacy groups there are intentional media smear campaigns and bias on both sides between taxi driers, unions, and Uber so take what you read with a grain of salt and perspective unless you do more due diligence on the issues at hand. There is little "journalism" left today that is not fraught with bias.


While I agree that there is a lot of bias in the news, many of the rideshare drivers that drive for both Uber and Lyft say they are treated better and paid better through Lyft. As a result, I use Lyft exclusively, because I'd like to support the drivers, as it's really not easy doing rideshare.

I just wish they did shared rides to Anaheim as it does add to the safety factor mentioned by @TikiTikiFan . I use the shared rides most of the time in SF and the algorithms the rideshare companies use really keep the time it takes to pick up and drop off additional riders to a minimum.


----------



## SteveH

Pick one.  Super Shuttle failed to adapt, just like Sears, Toy R Us and countless other businesses.


----------



## StarGirl11

It once took us an hour and a half to two hours to get home with them here in Denver. Because they took one look at our address and decided we must live all the way in the mountains. So what should have taken us 30-40 minutes took double because they put us as last drop off thanks to the address. After that we didn’t use them again anywhere.

Still feel bad for the people who’ve been routinely using them though. It just doesn’t impact me.


----------



## tsumgirl

I also attempted to take a cab from the waiting area at SNA this past Tues, 12/10. I talked to the drivers who stated it was a $40 flat rate to Disneyland. When I went to the cab stand to show them their website, the person operating it also said he never saw that before. He was going to call a manager, but I honestly didn't have the patience to wait. Before attempting to take a taxi, the Uber/Lyft was surging at $42 to Disneyland. 10 minutes later, it dropped to $27, so I just left and went back upstairs to the Uber/Lyft pickup area.


----------



## BadPinkTink

Where'sPiglet? said:


> It sounds like Super Shuttle is ceasing operations. The last day will be Dec 31, 2019.
> 
> Source: https://ktla.com/2019/12/12/supershuttle-says-it-will-end-service-to-lax-on-dec-31/





Capitalangel said:


> I just saw this posted and thought it might impact some travelers. SuperShuttle is going to close down 12/31/19 https://ktla.com/2019/12/12/supersh...yR6FUnlA2P0YHIRtsQN7XGW1uIUOMOJTh-qRj5D62kf1Y



OMG, just waking up and seeing this  Supershuttle have been my go to since 2014. Never had any issues and I loved being able to pre pay online and know exactly how much the fare would be. Also as a solo female I feel safer in ride share shuttles with other people than in Uber or Lyft. 

Right then I guess its time to checkout Karmel Shuttle. Hopefully they wont close before my June trip.


----------



## Paigesmom2013

As concerning LAX, I thought someone mentioned that Uber XL is allowed to pick you up curbside? Is that correct?
I was going to use Execucar for our March trip. Even got a quote last week. Now moving on to other options? We are 2 kids, 2 adults with 2 suitcases and 2 carryons.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

BadPinkTink said:


> Right then I guess its time to checkout Karmel Shuttle. Hopefully they wont close before my June trip.



We’re using them for our trip this week because I got a deal through Get Away Today that was better than SS rates. I can let you know how it goes.

We’ve also used Lansky in the past and while much more expensive, it gave me more peace of mind when traveling solo.


----------



## MikeRx

We just switched to Karmel Shuttle for my sister going form LAX to DLH in January. *I called the Disneyland Resort Express operated by Coach and they are shutting down the express on January 6th!*  We are running out of LAX options as ride share is a nightmare too. I'm glad we use LGB or SNA for our trips. My sister is returning to BWI after the visit so LAX was the best option...ugh...
Mike


----------



## B3rlingirl

MikeRx said:


> We just switched to Karmel Shuttle for my sister going form LAX to DLH in January. *I called the Disneyland Resort Express operated by Coach and they are shutting down the express on January 6th!*  We are running out of LAX options as ride share is a nightmare too. I'm glad we use LGB or SNA for our trips. My sister is returning to BWI after the visit so LAX was the best option...ugh...
> Mike


Oh, no...that’s for real?
So that limits the choices from LAX to DL quite a lot. 

I guess either a very expensive shuttle or Uber/Lyft... my parents won’t like either of them... They weren’t even comfortable with the idea of using the Execucar privat shuttle option...

I guess I have to do some research on Uber/Lyft and their safety precautions... I don’t know though if it’s enough to convince them and me actually... 

Right now I have no idea how to get from LAX to DL without breaking the bank (SNA isn’t a real option either)...


----------



## BadPinkTink

MikeRx said:


> We just switched to Karmel Shuttle for my sister going form LAX to DLH in January. *I called the Disneyland Resort Express operated by Coach and they are shutting down the express on January 6th!*  We are running out of LAX options as ride share is a nightmare too. I'm glad we use LGB or SNA for our trips. My sister is returning to BWI after the visit so LAX was the best option...ugh...
> Mike




yikes



As I fly direct from Europe, I have to use LAX. I really hope Karmel dont go down too, as I am really not comfortable using Uber / lyft and I don't drive.


----------



## popopsan

Hi! I tried to book a round trip on the Disneyland Resort Express and I received a message saying this: "You are being contacted because our system indicates that you have purchased transfers for the Disneyland Resort Express to travel in 2020.  We regret to inform you that the Disneyland Resort Express will be ceasing operations as of 1/6/2020."

Do you know a good alternative to the Disneyland Resort Express? I'm travelling from LAX to the Disneyland Hotel.

Cheers,

Santiago


----------



## ThistleMae

I don't know how far lax is from DL.  We flew into Long Beach.  Used Uber.  It was about $ 38.00.  We use Uber all the time.  We found the drivers to be more casual in Anaheim than in other states, just not as professional but not bad or anything.  They completed the job satisfactorily.  It's nice you can see how far away they are and track their progress.  We've never had to wait long for our rides.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

BadPinkTink said:


> As I fly direct from Europe, I have to use LAX. I really hope Karmel dont go down too, as I am really not comfortable using Uber / lyft and I don't drive.



Fingers crossed for me too with Karmel! This really stinks.

There’s always Lanskys if you have to resort to that- expensive but I did like the grocery stop they made for us on the way to the hotel.


----------



## goooof1

Looks like PrimeTime Shuttle is still an option....  $48 for 2 people in a shared van LAX to DLR.  They have other options...  "express", "private", "executive", etc.  decent prices.


----------



## dismsn

Prime Time Shuttle has much worse reviews on Trip Advisor than Karmel Shuttle does.  I haven't used either--just wanted to make sure you saw the reviews.


----------



## EmJ

SteveH said:


> Pick one.  Super Shuttle failed to adapt, just like Sears, Toy R Us and countless other businesses.
> View attachment 458419


Oh man, I am in BIG trouble


----------



## katyringo

Heads up to anyone who uses them. It’s important to remember they are not owned by Disney, but rather they have permission to use the Disney name.

The one time we used them we had very crappy service so we switched to Lanksy.  I know some people liked them because you didn’t need a car seat. Lanksy will provide car seats. They aren’t cheap tho. Lanskys runs is $180 round trip to SNA. They do meet you at baggage claim
And willl stop at a grocery store.
I think most agree that if car seats aren’t an issue Uber/Lyft works fine.


----------



## Malcon10t

They were part of Super Shuttle I believe.


----------



## tenneycjt

this is great news if its true since they almost injured my mom on their non functional wheel chair lifts, I did pull up there website and it says nothing of this how can we verify


----------



## katyringo

tenneycjt said:


> this is great news if its true since they almost injured my mom on their non functional wheel chair lifts, I did pull up there website and it says nothing of this how can we verify


 I got my info from the disneyland with kids admin which is usually very reliable and this email came from them. It’s weird nothing is on their website.


----------



## ImDMous

If they are part of Supershuttle, here is an article about that shutting down.  It doesn't mention any of the companies they own.  It also doesn't say anything about it on their website.

https://www.cnn.com/2019/12/13/business/supershuttle-shutting-down/index.html


----------



## amyg1975

After I heard the news I went to their site and tried to book a ride (not to actually book, just to see if it was true), and they had no January dates available.


----------



## lalasmama

tenneycjt said:


> this is great news if its true since they almost injured my mom on their non functional wheel chair lifts, I did pull up there website and it says nothing of this how can we verify


Historically, they are untimely in their website updates. (But totally willing to charge "new" prices without notice!)


----------



## rachelsmom97

They are actually Coach USA which is discontinuing bus service between airports and a number of locations in different states and going to charter only. The information above is correct that the DRE is not running after January 7, 2020. Disney is looking into alternatives but we were told it could be Spring before they have a replacement in place. Bummer for those with little ones who do not want to bring car seats.


----------



## tenneycjt

what are some alternatives to super shuttle i was going to use them in march because they have wheelchair accesible vans. Im sure someone has to feel that void from sna.


----------



## Gabriel Abbott

I saw a post on facebook, that the disneyland resort express will be going out of business along with supershuttle


One problem with Grayline.  The experience involving where the bus first stops from LAX has been very different, even within days of experiences.  With me on Oct 9, they stopped at DLH first, did the money/ticket taking, then stopped next at GCH.  Just a few days later, mrmnmustard's bus from LAX stopped at GCH first, THEN went on to DLH.  Others have experienced various versions of their own, some stopping at offsite hotels first, etc etc.

So I suggest you add a big huge "this varies and you'll want to ask the driver or just see what happens" thing to the explanation.  At least when coming in from LAX.



Also, with Super Shuttle's fare quotes, make it very obvious that you are choosing *hotel name*, instead of zipcode, to get those quotes.  I was playing around with it earlier today, and while Burbank and LGB don't show a difference using that, LAX and SNA had a very big difference when using zipcode vs hotel name.  Didn't check ONT today, but I remember that there was a difference...long explanation short, use the hotel name for the fare quote.


Lastly, taxi from the Anaheim Amtrak station is about $13 by meter to the DLH.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## NannyBeBe

I am really sorry to hear this.  We had bad experiences with shuttles.  They did not show up on time and the drivers drove like idiots.  And Uber and Lyft frighten me.


----------



## Captainkidd76

I am going to go with Lyft. For an SUV, cost is about $80 each way.


----------



## tenneycjt

I just called super shuttle and apparantly they are not going out of business and in the process of being sold, they think john wayne will not be affected. but they will know for sure in jan


----------



## B3rlingirl

rachelsmom97 said:


> They are actually Coach USA which is discontinuing bus service between airports and a number of locations in different states and going to charter only. The information above is correct that the DRE is not running after January 7, 2020. Disney is looking into alternatives but we were told it could be Spring before they have a replacement in place. Bummer for those with little ones who do not want to bring car seats.


So Disney tries to find some kind of a replacement for DRE? 
that would be good news...If they find something that is and you don’t need to stay at a Disney property...


----------



## luvthemouse71

Super Shuttle is apparently going out of business soon. Any recommendations for an alternate shuttle service? I could just Lyft or Uber but while I feel comfortable at home using these services, I’m a little intimidated doing so far away from home.  

I’m flying into LGB and will get in at 7:49 pm California time.

if Lyft and Uber is safe then I feel okay using that...


----------



## limace

Lyft every time. I’ve used it all over the US and it’s been great every time.


----------



## bbrnca

Has anyone used Anaheim town car service before ? Are they reliable and trust worthy. I feel it would be quicker for us to do town car over the Disney Land Shuttle buses. Tell me your thoughts and experiences


----------



## slg

We are there December 29- January 4 and want to book DRE from Lax return for 5 but can’t do it.  Will we be able to with them company?  Any chance they might stop running before January 7 and we are out of pocket?  Thiughts? I don’t like Lyft or Uber.  Taxi is too expensive and all the other options have bad reviews!


----------



## katyringo

slg said:


> We are there December 29- January 4 and want to book DRE from Lax return for 5 but can’t do it.  Will we be able to with them company?  Any chance they might stop running before January 7 and we are out of pocket?  Thiughts? I don’t like Lyft or Uber.  Taxi is too expensive and all the other options have bad reviews!


 We  really like Lansky and have used them 3x now and always have a great expirence. Meet you at baggage claim, car seats available and they will stop at a store for you.


----------



## goooof1

Taxi from LGB..…  very easy...  flat rate to DLR area is about $46.


----------



## BadPinkTink

this gets good recommendations https://www.karmel.com/  Im going to try them for the first time for my June trip


----------



## ParkHopper1

I have har far sketchier shuttle and taxi driers that I have ever had Uber or Lyft drivers.

Driver incidents that get blown up in the media are like shark attacks...yes, they happen but they are so rare per the numbers of trip (or swimmers in the oceans) you would think it is a daily occurrence and in reality it is just as safe as any other mode of transportation. There is never a zero risk even driving yourself, there are just different risk factors with each option.

It is safe.

Taxi is also easy peasy from LGB and SNA and not that much more...just much costlier from LAX


----------



## pblack

I uber or lyft from LGB all the time. I've never had a bad experience.


----------



## CharleneTheDM

Just not Mickey's Space Shuttle or whatever it is. LOL I will never forget their "awesome" website...


----------



## lalasmama

I travel as a solo, 40-something petite woman, and use Lyft from LGB without issue. I always screen shot the driver info and text to hubs so if anything should happen, he has that info. The only "yikes" I've had was someone that drove above the speed limit and changed lanes a lot. 

Lyft and Uber are supposed to pick up on the outer island/road/lane thingy (that is, the arrival pick-up lane), but it's been maybe 50-50 on inner or outer road. It usually takes them 6-8 minutes to get there for my ride. 

I have had worse luck with the taxis there... I had one awesome driver out of 6 trips before trying Lyft there.


----------



## Tinkerbell19672

I’ve taken Lyft and Uber from LGB. Never had a problem other than a couple drivers taking the long way and and not wanting to deviate from what car navigation told them.  Cost is $20-30


----------



## Becca1007

I use Uber to Disney all the time as a solo female. I just set up the thing that lets me send my ride info to someone else so they can follow my trip.


----------



## Vala

lalasmama said:


> I travel as a solo, 40-something petite woman, and use Lyft from LGB without issue. I always screen shot the driver info and text to hubs so if anything should happen, he has that info. The only "yikes" I've had was someone that drove above the speed limit and changed lanes a lot.
> 
> Lyft and Uber are supposed to pick up on the outer island/road/lane thingy (that is, the arrival pick-up lane), but it's been maybe 50-50 on inner or outer road. It usually takes them 6-8 minutes to get there for my ride.
> 
> I have had worse luck with the taxis there... I had one awesome driver out of 6 trips before trying Lyft there.



Isn't there a new "pick up terminal" near Terminal 1 now? I thought Uber and Lyft can't pick up directly at the curb anymore.


----------



## SeattleTink

I've used Uber several times as a solo traveler from SNA with no issues.  It is 1/2 the cost of a taxi.


----------



## tenneycjt

i called super shuttle and they said they are not going out of business but are in the process of being sold and will have more details by Jan


----------



## ForTheGlory

Hello all,

We are going to Disneyland in March and flying out of LAX at the end. We were planning to use Disneyland Resort Express so that we didn’t need a car seat but saw that they are ending service. Can anybody suggest any other options for a one way service that is available that will either provide car seats or for which car seats are not legally required (which as I understand it is only full size buses in CA)?

Thanks!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

ForTheGlory said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We are going to Disneyland in March and flying out of LAX at the end. We were planning to use Disneyland Resort Express so that we didn’t need a car seat but saw that they are ending service. Can anybody suggest any other options for a one way service that is available that will either provide car seats or for which car seats are not legally required (which as I understand it is only full size buses in CA)?
> 
> Thanks!


Lansky Car Service provides car seats and booster seats upon request. Reviews for Lansky's are very good on this board. Posters here have said that the car seats/boosters were new/near new and in very good condition. Another option, if you kids are old enough for boosters, is to use travel booster seats like Mifold or Bubblebum (see Amazon.com for good prices). Both of those can be used with Uber/Lyft and can be stored easily in a tote bag/backpack when not in use.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

bbrnca said:


> Has anyone used Anaheim town car service before ? Are they reliable and trust worthy. I feel it would be quicker for us to do town car over the Disney Land Shuttle buses. Tell me your thoughts and experiences


I have not used that service, but many people here like Lansky's Car Service. You will find good reviews in this superthread.


----------



## lalasmama

Vala said:


> Isn't there a new "pick up terminal" near Terminal 1 now? I thought Uber and Lyft can't pick up directly at the curb anymore.


LAX is the airport with the new pick up area. The post I was responding to was for LGB


----------



## KrzyKtty101

We land at SNA at 1:30 pm on 12/26. 4 people with 4 carry on sized bags and probably one larger bag ( trip is 10 days.) Have really been driving myself nuts trying to find the most economical and comfortable way to get to the DLH. Seems like it would be Uber or Lyft; however I have never used them before lol. Could use a cab, but never used them either lol. 

Dont necessarily have a personal problem with them, just hate not knowing what to do. Not sure if I will do something wrong with my ignorance lol. The weird things we fixate on.


----------



## dina444444

KrzyKtty101 said:


> We land at SNA at 1:30 pm on 12/26. 4 people with 4 carry on sized bags and probably one larger bag ( trip is 10 days.) Have really been driving myself nuts trying to find the most economical and comfortable way to get to the DLH. Seems like it would be Uber or Lyft; however I have never used them before lol. Could use a cab, but never used them either lol.
> 
> Dont necessarily have a personal problem with them, just hate not knowing what to do. Not sure if I will do something wrong with my ignorance lol. The weird things we fixate on.


If you do Uber or Lyft I recommend requesting and XL vehicle with that much luggage.


----------



## KrzyKtty101

dina444444 said:


> If you do Uber or Lyft I recommend requesting and XL vehicle with that much luggage.


That was our plan. I didn't want to have to squeeze everything in to a sedan.


----------



## lalasmama

KrzyKtty101 said:


> We land at SNA at 1:30 pm on 12/26. 4 people with 4 carry on sized bags and probably one larger bag ( trip is 10 days.) Have really been driving myself nuts trying to find the most economical and comfortable way to get to the DLH. Seems like it would be Uber or Lyft; however I have never used them before lol. Could use a cab, but never used them either lol.
> 
> Dont necessarily have a personal problem with them, just hate not knowing what to do. Not sure if I will do something wrong with my ignorance lol. The weird things we fixate on.


Download both Uber and Lyft apps on your phone and sign in to each of them. They will alert you that you have a discounted first ride. 

After you get your baggage, go to the ride share spot (there's signs, I believe). Open each of the apps, and enter in your destination. It will tell you the expected fare. Choose the lower one between the two companies for the size of vehicle you want. Or choose based on your airline milage points carrier. The price won't change for the ride while you are on it. Click "request ride." In a minute or so, it will tell you to look for make, model, color of car, with license plate number, a picture of the driver, and how far away they are (along with a map). When the vehicle shows up, they usually ask if I'm Mimi going to address, but not always; it's becoming more common. I confirm license plate, and that the driver looks like the picture.

They usually load my bags for me. I always get into the back passenger-side seat, but with 4 people, someone will end up in front (usually my Hubs, if he's with me). I screenshot and send the info to my "safe person" (our adult daughter that doesn't travel with us) just in case. The app will tell you the most direct route (they will follow this route; they sometimes have 2 options, in which case they ask me if I have a preference). The app will continue to follow the car on a map the whole trip, along with how far to your destination. 

When you arrive at your destination, I do a quick stealth picture of where I've been sitting; there used to be some unscrupulous drives that would charge "cleaning fees" so it's just a little way to cover yourself. They unload the luggage, and wish you well. About 5 minutes later, you'll get a notice from the app that your ride has been completed. Open the app, rate the driver, add a tip of you believe they earned it, and click to complete the transaction. 

It's really easy, and the apps work the same.


----------



## B3rlingirl

lalasmama said:


> Download both Uber and Lyft apps on your phone and sign in to each of them. They will alert you that you have a discounted first ride.
> 
> After you get your baggage, go to the ride share spot (there's signs, I believe). Open each of the apps, and enter in your destination. It will tell you the expected fare. Choose the lower one between the two companies for the size of vehicle you want. Or choose based on your airline milage points carrier. The price won't change for the ride while you are on it. Click "request ride." In a minute or so, it will tell you to look for make, model, color of car, with license plate number, a picture of the driver, and how far away they are (along with a map). When the vehicle shows up, they usually ask if I'm Mimi going to address, but not always; it's becoming more common. I confirm license plate, and that the driver looks like the picture.
> 
> They usually load my bags for me. I always get into the back passenger-side seat, but with 4 people, someone will end up in front (usually my Hubs, if he's with me). I screenshot and send the info to my "safe person" (our adult daughter that doesn't travel with us) just in case. The app will tell you the most direct route (they will follow this route; they sometimes have 2 options, in which case they ask me if I have a preference). The app will continue to follow the car on a map the whole trip, along with how far to your destination.
> 
> When you arrive at your destination, I do a quick stealth picture of where I've been sitting; there used to be some unscrupulous drives that would charge "cleaning fees" so it's just a little way to cover yourself. They unload the luggage, and wish you well. About 5 minutes later, you'll get a notice from the app that your ride has been completed. Open the app, rate the driver, add a tip of you believe they earned it, and click to complete the transaction.
> 
> It's really easy, and the apps work the same.


thank you very much for that guide! 
though I doubt I’ll use Uber in the foreseeable future but it never hurts to know how to do it...


----------



## KrzyKtty101

lalasmama said:


> Download both Uber and Lyft apps on your phone and sign in to each of them. They will alert you that you have a discounted first ride.
> 
> After you get your baggage, go to the ride share spot (there's signs, I believe). Open each of the apps, and enter in your destination. It will tell you the expected fare. Choose the lower one between the two companies for the size of vehicle you want. Or choose based on your airline milage points carrier. The price won't change for the ride while you are on it. Click "request ride." In a minute or so, it will tell you to look for make, model, color of car, with license plate number, a picture of the driver, and how far away they are (along with a map). When the vehicle shows up, they usually ask if I'm Mimi going to address, but not always; it's becoming more common. I confirm license plate, and that the driver looks like the picture.
> 
> They usually load my bags for me. I always get into the back passenger-side seat, but with 4 people, someone will end up in front (usually my Hubs, if he's with me). I screenshot and send the info to my "safe person" (our adult daughter that doesn't travel with us) just in case. The app will tell you the most direct route (they will follow this route; they sometimes have 2 options, in which case they ask me if I have a preference). The app will continue to follow the car on a map the whole trip, along with how far to your destination.
> 
> When you arrive at your destination, I do a quick stealth picture of where I've been sitting; there used to be some unscrupulous drives that would charge "cleaning fees" so it's just a little way to cover yourself. They unload the luggage, and wish you well. About 5 minutes later, you'll get a notice from the app that your ride has been completed. Open the app, rate the driver, add a tip of you believe they earned it, and click to complete the transaction.
> 
> It's really easy, and the apps work the same.


Thank you very much. This is super helpful and relieves some stress from my worrying.


----------



## goooof1

KrzyKtty101 said:


> We land at SNA at 1:30 pm on 12/26. 4 people with 4 carry on sized bags and probably one larger bag ( trip is 10 days.) Have really been driving myself nuts trying to find the most economical and comfortable way to get to the DLH. Seems like it would be Uber or Lyft; however I have never used them before lol. Could use a cab, but never used them either lol.
> 
> Dont necessarily have a personal problem with them, just hate not knowing what to do. Not sure if I will do something wrong with my ignorance lol. The weird things we fixate on.



I would take a taxi....  walk out of the terminal and they are right there.  The dispatcher will get you a suv or van, so you will be comfortable.  It is the same price and you won't have to hike to the pick-up area or worry about squeezing in a small car or surge prices, etc. 
The taxis are right there !  It is truly the easiest option.


----------



## limace

In my experience, taxis are typically higher.  I also like that you know how much your ride will cost In Advance with rideshare.


----------



## mamapenguin

tenneycjt said:


> I just called super shuttle and apparantly they are not going out of business and in the process of being sold, they think john wayne will not be affected. but they will know for sure in jan


Did they say anything about Long Beach?


----------



## Becca1007

limace said:


> In my experience, taxis are typically higher.  I also like that you know how much your ride will cost In Advance with rideshare.


 The taxi price is pretty close to the Uber XL pricing from SNA to Disneyland (Harbor Hotels, etc). It is definitely cheaper if you need a regular uber but the premium for XL means the price is much closer. And if you have that much luggage you can request a minivan or SUV taxi.


----------



## Cfiiitz

ForTheGlory said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We are going to Disneyland in March and flying out of LAX at the end. We were planning to use Disneyland Resort Express so that we didn’t need a car seat but saw that they are ending service. Can anybody suggest any other options for a one way service that is available that will either provide car seats or for which car seats are not legally required (which as I understand it is only full size buses in CA)?
> 
> Thanks!



We just booked with Midwilshuttle for this exact reason! They provide car seats. They book in one way segments. For six people one way it was $110. For four people return it was $85


----------



## tenneycjt

mamapenguin said:


> Did they say anything about Long Beach?


They didnt but it sounded like to me like they were going to be sold and all would be business as usual, Plus the website is letting u book out in advance, so im hopeful


----------



## slg

Does anyone know what Lansky cancellation policy is?  Not planning on cancelling but weather or other things do come up...is there a 24 hour policy?


----------



## rella's fan

So I just found out Super Shuttle and the Disneyland Express are both out for our early January trip.  Not a fan of Uber or Lyft, and I looked at Karmel and it appears that they want $240 for 3 people (there and back).  Our trip is very short (Wed. night we arrive at LAX -  till late Saturday night, we leave from LAX) and it appears that a rental car for the duration of our stay is $95.  I would have to change our room rate to include parking but that still only adds about $30 to the reservation.  Not overly thrilled with LA traffic and driving - but are there any other options?


----------



## starry_solo

LAX bus to union station to metro link (or amtrak) to Anaheim stop and then bus from there.

or a taxi


----------



## tenneycjt

u might ck out go shuttle I heard they are second to super shuttle for airport service.


----------



## gerilyne

I use Lansky which is a private car service. I know from SNA it is costing me $150 round trip but I like the convenience of them meeting me at baggage claim and they help get our bags to the car. Plus it's a not a ride share so it goes direct from the airport to the hotel and back. They also offer a grocery store stop on the way to the hotel if it's not too late of an arrival.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Try booking Karmel Shuttle through Get Away Today. Kids ride free when you use their vouchers and pretty sure the adult rate is discount too.


----------



## smartlabelprint

We used lansky from lax last time. I think it was $130 one way. You can see the prices in their website.


----------



## fly girl

I have used Karmel and Lansky. I preferred Lansky, but Karmel is cheaper and just fine. Granted, I have not used those in several years because we Uber now that my daughter no longer needs a booster seat. But I understand if you aren't a fan of ride shares. 

Personally, I would still pay the extra for private shuttle not to hassle with renting a car and the time it will take away from getting to and from DLR. And no way would I enjoy driving in LA.


----------



## wench

I could use some advice.  We always take Super Shuttle to & from the resort, so I never pay much attention to the transportation posts.  But, in January we will be arriving at LAX at midnight & Super Shuttle’s site says that it has no ride options for us.  Are we best off just taking an Uber, or can someone recommend something better.  I really don’t want to spend too much as this is already an extra trip for us that I shouldn’t have spent money on.  But, at the same time we have to get to the DLH somehow, so I’ll take what I can get.


----------



## starry_solo

EmJ said:


> Alright folks, I'm thinking I need to reconsider our transportation plans. Anyone want to help? Our flight lands at SNA at 12:30 pm on a Monday. We don't plan to do much in DL this day, but would at least like to drop our luggage at BWPPI, get our proper park tickets, get a "first visit" button for The Boy, see the castle, and ride the monorail to Goofy's Kitchen for a (hopefully) 5:30 dinner. If we can squeeze in one ride (I was thinking teacups or carousel maybe), we will, but this isn't a dealbreaker.
> 
> Our flight departs SNA at 6:45 am the following Saturday. I figure we probably (??) need to leave BWPPI at 5:15.
> 
> My plan has been to use California Yellow Cab because of the convenience and flat $29 charge. Is that a good plan? Can I prebook them to arrive at BWPPI at 5:15 am, and if so, are they reliable?
> 
> Luggage-wise, we will have two larger suitcases, three backpacks, and a Summer Infant stroller (larger than a cheapie, but smaller than most strollers). On the way home, we will also be carrying a droid and a lightsaber. Simply due to luggage, I'm wondering if I need to book SuperShuttle….



@EmJ - Super Shuttle is closing down as of 12/31/2019, not sure when your trip is but you might try Prime Time Shuttle or Uber Black.


----------



## starry_solo

wench said:


> I could use some advice.  We always take Super Shuttle to & from the resort, so I never pay much attention to the transportation posts.  But, in January we will be arriving at LAX at midnight & Super Shuttle’s site says that it has no ride options for us.  Are we best off just taking an Uber, or can someone recommend something better.  I really don’t want to spend too much as this is already an extra trip for us that I shouldn’t have spent money on.  But, at the same time we have to get to the DLH somehow, so I’ll take what I can get.



super shuttle goes out of business on December 31, 2019. I’m looking at Prime Time Shuttle or Uber black.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

BadPinkTink said:


> this gets good recommendations https://www.karmel.com/ Im going to try them for the first time for my June trip



Karmel Shuttle was fantastic, no problems at all. On time, friendly, and their vehicles are a bit nicer then the Super Shuttle vans. Plenty of room and works exactly the same as Super Shuttle. I do recommend price checking them with the Get Away Today vouchers- it was only $23 for me and my son to LAX.


----------



## wench

starry_solo said:


> super shuttle goes out of business on December 31, 2019. I’m looking at Prime Time Shuttle or Uber black.


Wow, that’s sad to hear.  They always served us well.  Thank you for letting me know.  I’m sure that was probably mentioned earlier in this thread, but I just didn’t have it in to read through 50 pages.


----------



## wench

TikiTikiFan said:


> Karmel Shuttle was fantastic, no problems at all. On time, friendly, and their vehicles are a bit nicer then the Super Shuttle vans. Plenty of room and works exactly the same as Super Shuttle. I do recommend price checking them with the Get Away Today vouchers- it was only $23 for me and my son to LAX.


I’ll check into those.  Thank you.


----------



## StormyCA

Wow!  The closing of SuperShuttle and ExecuCar is going to hit a lot of travelers hard.  Especially in the less popular airports (like the one I fly out of).


----------



## wench

I just got a quote from Karmel for 1 way LAX to DLH for 2 passengers in a shared van.  It was $140.00.  With Super Shuttle it would have been less than $60.00 round trip.  I already miss them.


----------



## rella's fan

wench said:


> I just got a quote from Karmel for 1 way LAX to DLH for 2 passengers in a shared van.  It was $140.00.  With Super Shuttle it would have been less than $60.00 round trip.  I already miss them.


Yep, more than double the cost of Super Shuttle - think I'll have to rent a car for the first time.


----------



## starry_solo

rella's fan said:


> Yep, more than double the cost of Super Shuttle - think I'll have to rent a car for the first time.



How about Prime Time Shuttle?


----------



## B3rlingirl

wench said:


> I just got a quote from Karmel for 1 way LAX to DLH for 2 passengers in a shared van.  It was $140.00.  With Super Shuttle it would have been less than $60.00 round trip.  I already miss them.


Yes, I also checked the price and they are crazy expensive in my opinion (and if you compare to DRE or supershuttle). I really hope something new/cheaper comes up in the next months...


----------



## wench

I checked Prime Time out too.  They’re pricing is almost twice that of Super Shuttle, but still better than most everything else.  And this price is for a private car, rather than a shared shuttle as that is all their site will offer me.  Although with LAX, that’s almost worse because you can’t get that service curbside, but rather have to bus to a pick up area.  Anyway, I was going to book it, but my order wouldn’t process.  It kept saying that it was trying to validate my cell phone #, but it never completed the process.  I’m sure I can probably call them to complete the reservation if needed.


----------



## StormyCA

If transport from LAX is going to be that expensive, it may be worth paying a bit more to fly into SNA.  I would think that transport to DL area hotels would be considerably cheaper from SNA than LAX.  May make up for the increase in flight ticket price.


----------



## wench

StormyCA said:


> If transport from LAX is going to be that expensive, it may be worth paying a bit more to fly into SNA.  I would think that transport to DL area hotels would be considerably cheaper from SNA than LAX.  May make up for the increase in flight ticket price.


I do prefer to fly into SNA, but will buy LAX when the savings is significant.  In the future, I will now have to figure the ground transportation in that equation as well.  But, I had already bought these tickets before learning about Super Shuttle, so it was too late.  I also fly into LAX in April, but at least I was able to get my return from SNA on that trip.


----------



## tenneycjt

so has anyone used prime time shuttles reviews, they are the only shuttle company I can find that has wheelchair accesibility


----------



## Ross Kratter

tenneycjt said:


> so has anyone used prime time shuttles reviews, they are the only shuttle company I can find that has wheelchair accesibility


I have used them, but only within the LA area, never to/from Anaheim. The service was good and the vans were in decent shape.


----------



## starry_solo

I've priced out Karmel, Lansky, PrimeTime, XPress Shuttle - all for trips to LAX from San Bernardino County and wow, their prices are double what Super Shuttle charged!


----------



## tenneycjt

were the prices all close?


----------



## tenneycjt

i called xpress shuttle which seems to have good reviews its 99 dollars from john wayne for a luxury town car


----------



## StormyCA

starry_solo said:


> I've priced out Karmel, Lansky, PrimeTime, XPress Shuttle - all for trips to LAX from San Bernardino County and wow, their prices are double what Super Shuttle charged!




That's what I found, too.  Although I was looking at a 1-way shared shuttle from ONT to a relative's house when it appeared she might not be able to pick me up at ONT (she was).  The prices were ridiculous.  It would have been cheaper to take a taxi and much cheaper to take Uber.  Heck, a 48 hr car rental (AAA rates) was cheaper than a 1-way shuttle.

The last time I took an airport shuttle it was in 2003 from home to Sacramento Intl.  The tickets were $16/pp one way.   I hadn't priced them since.  Needless to say, I almost had an apoplexy!


----------



## rella's fan

Yes, I just ended up booking a midsize car from LAX from Wed. night to late Saturday night for $95 (unlimited mileage and tax included) - not really wanting to drive but refuse to pay almost $100 each for the three of us for transfers.  Disney needs to at least offer something affordable for transportation.


----------



## tenneycjt

U would figure someone would pick up the void by super shuttle if they are indeed going out of business


----------



## starry_solo

tenneycjt said:


> U would figure someone would pick up the void by super shuttle if they are indeed going out of business



Yup....I wonder about the people who own the vans, maybe they will get together and rebrand it?


----------



## MonocularVision

Or perhaps they all become Uber/Lyft drivers?


----------



## mamapenguin

Bring back my Super Shuttle. I hope someone buys them and will keep them going. I will rent a car in Florida, but not California. I don’t like any of the other options.


----------



## DetroitDisney

Has anyone used Anaheim Towncar Services?  (anaheimtowncarservices.com)

Their prices seem pretty good for a round trip ($225 for 2 people from LAX), but I am concerned that their Yelp page is literally all 5-star reviews.  Nobody is that good.


----------



## shadowmender

I noticed that the DLR bus is not available after January 7th with the current company per their website. Is there another company doing the DLR route after January 7th?


----------



## shadowmender

*We regret to inform you that the Disneyland Resort Express service will cease operation on January 7, 2020 at 11:59 PM   https://dre.coachusa.com/*


----------



## Skyegirl1999

There was a thread about it, but I can’t find it.  Maybe it got absorbed into the transportation superthread, in which case you might not be able to find anything useful... but most people are suggesting Uber, Lyft, Lansky... there’s not another shuttle option.


----------



## ParkHopper1

Both Disneyland Express and SupperShuttle are ceasing operations.


----------



## shadowmender

Thank you for looking and responding.


----------



## SteveH

@shadowmender there is an ongoing thread about getting to/from DLR, I think I've linked it starting where the discussion about options starts if not got to the last couple of pages, Airport Proximity to DLR and Ground Transportation Information Superthread


----------



## bardays

We used Midwilshuttle in October to LAX and they were great!!! I was nervous as there was not much talk on here but they get great reviews!


----------



## BadPinkTink

the alternative to supershuttle at the moment is Karmel Shuttle https://www.karmel.com/


----------



## lalasmama

shadowmender said:


> I noticed that the DLR bus is not available after January 7th with the current company per their website. Is there another company doing the DLR route after January 7th?


Karmel, Lansky's, Uber, and Lyft are all alternate options, along with renting a car, of course.  

If needed, Lansky's can provide car seats when requested ahead of time; the others will require you to provide your own.


----------



## starry_solo

tenneycjt said:


> i called xpress shuttle which seems to have good reviews its 99 dollars from john wayne for a luxury town car



I’m going to check them out too.


----------



## wench

Ok, I finally ended up booking Prime Time Shuttle for our trip 1/16-1/20.  Twice as much as Super Shuttle, but cheaper than everything else I checked to/from LAX.  I found a couple discount codes if anyone is interested.  If it’s your 1st booking with them, “winter10” will get you $10.00 off.  And the code “supersave” gets you $5.00 off.  I booked my outbound & inbound separately, so I was able to use both codes & confirm they work (as of today at least).


----------



## jedimdes

Just booked Karmel for our March trip. I can’t stand Uber/Lyft as I have had too many negative experiences. So disappointed Super Shuttle and the Disneyland Express bus are both going away.


----------



## DetroitDisney

I ended up booking Karmel through Disney, as it’s only costing like $116 round trip for two people.


----------



## tenneycjt

I wound up booking xpress shuttle from john wayne for a lincoln town car. I was going to book through prime time because they have wheelchair accessible vehicles, I couldn't believe some of the reviews I was reading online, People getting canceled on last minute and being stranded at the airport. I looked on there facebook page and same thing. I find it hard to believe how they could stay in business with almost 100 percent bad reviews. Are they really that bad? Xpress shuttle on the other hand has nothing but glowing reviews, so keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## wench

tenneycjt said:


> I wound up booking xpress shuttle from john wayne for a lincoln town car. I was going to book through prime time because they have wheelchair accessible vehicles, I couldn't believe some of the reviews I was reading online, People getting canceled on last minute and being stranded at the airport. I looked on there facebook page and same thing. I find it hard to believe how they could stay in business with almost 100 percent bad reviews. Are they really that bad? Xpress shuttle on the other hand has nothing but glowing reviews, so keeping my fingers crossed.


Ok, now I’m worried about having booked Prime Time.  I swear I did a search to check reviews last week & saw positive comments. But, I think that was just on this site.  Now when I search online, I see what you saw & it’s all bad.

Karmel will not quote me less than $140.00 each way for 2 people.  No way am I’m I paying $280.00 round trip.

Can anyone tell me how Uber works at LAX.  I’ve only ever used Uber a few times for the 5 minute ride to a tiny airport by my house.  So, I’m not the most familiar with it overall & especially at a huge airport.  I tried to pre-schedule a trip like I would when traveling around here & it said “ride scheduling is not available in this area at this time”.  Do you have to pre-schedule Uber at a big airport like that or are they all lined up waiting for the next customer like taxis do?  Our arrival flight gets in at midnight, so I really don’t want to end up at the airport with no confirmed ride, just trying to wing it.


----------



## Ross Kratter

wench said:


> Ok, now I’m worried about having booked Prime Time.  I swear I did a search to check reviews last week & saw positive comments. But, I think that was just on this site.  Now when I search online, I see what you saw & it’s all bad.


People are far more compelled to write reviews based on negative experiences than they are for positive ones.
I have used Prime Time in the past, and had no issues.


----------



## dismsn

wench said:


> Ok, now I’m worried about having booked Prime Time.  I swear I did a search to check reviews last week & saw positive comments. But, I think that was just on this site.  Now when I search online, I see what you saw & it’s all bad.
> 
> Karmel will not quote me less than $140.00 each way for 2 people.  No way am I’m I paying $280.00 round trip.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how Uber works at LAX.  I’ve only ever used Uber a few times for the 5 minute ride to a tiny airport by my house.  So, I’m not the most familiar with it overall & especially at a huge airport.  I tried to pre-schedule a trip like I would when traveling around here & it said “ride scheduling is not available in this area at this time”.  Do you have to pre-schedule Uber at a big airport like that or are they all lined up waiting for the next customer like taxis do?  Our arrival flight gets in at midnight, so I really don’t want to end up at the airport with no confirmed ride, just trying to wing it.


Are you requesting a private vehicle from Karmel? I had an AAA discount that I used with them and reserved a shared van and it is about $65 (I think that includes the tip) for 2 of us from DLR to LAX in February on a Sunday (picking us up late morning).  Maybe they charge more depending on time of pick up.  Karmel cost a little less than the private vehicle I reserved from Super Shuttle prior to hearing they were going out of business so they are more expensive but I'm fine using a shared van instead of a private vehicle.


----------



## tenneycjt

Ross Kratter said:


> People are far more compelled to write reviews based on negative experiences than they are for positive ones.
> I have used Prime Time in the past, and had no issues.


That's what I thought but out of so many reviews, but maybe I will try them if xpress shuttle doesn't work out. Otherwise they would be out of business, u would think anyway.


----------



## wench

dismsn said:


> Are you requesting a private vehicle from Karmel? I had an AAA discount that I used with them and reserved a shared van and it is about $65 (I think that includes the tip) for 2 of us from DLR to LAX in February on a Sunday (picking us up late morning).  Maybe they charge more depending on time of pick up.  Karmel cost a little less than the private vehicle I reserved from Super Shuttle prior to hearing they were going out of business so they are more expensive but I'm fine using a shared van instead of a private vehicle.


 No, the pricing was for a shared van.  I honestly figured the price was so high because we were arriving at midnight on a Thursday/Fri  So, I tried entering just my return trip for a Monday late afternoon & once again it said $140.00 for a shared van.  

Although I’m now reconsidering Prime Time, I was able to book a private car with them at midnight for $62.00 (w/ $10.00 coupon).  And a shared van going back to the airport for $50.00 (w/ $5.00 coupon).


----------



## LAS2AMS

Super Shuttle and the Airport Bus (now Disneyland Express) were forced to lower their pricing to better compete with Uber/Lyft.  Circa 2002, I lived in the Anaheim area, and my co-op required extensive travel.  I took Super Shuttle to LAX frequently, and the fare was around $40 each way.  17 years later, the fare dropped to $10 each way, despite LAX now charging hefty per passenger fees.  Pretty amazing considering how prices (especially fuel) have risen in that time frame.  IMO... these companies ripped people off for years.  Good riddance.



wench said:


> Can anyone tell me how Uber works at LAX.  I’ve only ever used Uber a few times for the 5 minute ride to a tiny airport by my house.  So, I’m not the most familiar with it overall & especially at a huge airport.  I tried to pre-schedule a trip like I would when traveling around here & it said “ride scheduling is not available in this area at this time”.  Do you have to pre-schedule Uber at a big airport like that or are they all lined up waiting for the next customer like taxis do?  Our arrival flight gets in at midnight, so I really don’t want to end up at the airport with no confirmed ride, just trying to wing it.



With Uber, there's a designated area at LAX.  You schedule the ride on-demand through the app.  It'll tell you the approximate wait before you book your ride, so you'll have a fair idea of when to pull the trigger to minimize your wait time.  Even at midnight, I wouldn't expect to wait more than a few minutes.  There are tens of thousands of people who moonlight as Uber/Lyft drivers in SoCal... not only is it an expensive place to live, but plenty of people feel compelled to buy designer clothing and drive a BMW to keep up with the Jones, and need some extra cash to pay for it .


----------



## dhorner233

Now that Super Shuttle no longer goes to SNA, how would you suggest I get to the airport from the Tropicana on Harbor Blvd. at 5 am on a Saturday.


----------



## zakdavid

Uber/Lyft


----------



## DLgal

You can call a taxi or take Uber or Lyft.


----------



## shadowmender

Has anyone recently taken a taxi from John Wayne Airport to DLR? What were the availability, experience, and price like? How about availability and promptness returning to the airport?


----------



## bluecruiser

shadowmender said:


> Has anyone recently taken a taxi from John Wayne Airport to DLR? What were the availability, experience, and price like? How about availability and promptness returning to the airport?


Availability - line of taxis waiting. Would have been no wait except - I needed a taxi minivan so there was a short wait for one to be called to the taxi curb.
Price - for taxi minivan from SNA to Grand Californian Hotel - about $44 each way (not counting tip)
Experience - no problems. From what I've read here there are cheaper flat rates available, but it depends on the company and type of taxi.
Return trip - if you need a regular taxi you could probably just pick one up in front of your hotel. I called the night before to reserve a taxi minivan.

My original posts earlier in this thread about taxis:


bluecruiser said:


> I took a minivan taxi from Yellow Cab Co from SNA to the Grand Californian on Sunday 12/1 and returning on 12/8. When I asked the driver about a flat rate, he said they didn't offer one. The fee before tip was about $44 going and a slightly less than that returning.





bluecruiser said:


> Yellow Cab Co is the company name, so it does sound like it's a different company. I couldn't take one of the waiting taxis; I needed a minivan taxi because I had to fit my electric wheelchair and a large suitcase. The wheelchair folds, but it still takes up a lot of space.
> 
> When I arrived Sunday evening 12/1 I went to the Taxi curb and talked with the person who was handling the cabs. She arranged for a minivan taxi for me, which was there fairly shortly.  I didn't see any sign advertising flat rates, so I asked her. She said it was up to the driver, so I asked him and he said they didn't offer a flat rate. At least traffic wasn't bad, so it was a quick trip (ditto for the return trip on Sunday morning). For the return trip I called Yellow Cab Co the night before my departure.


----------



## hockey000

What's the easiest and fastest way to go from lax to Disneyland? I see lax has changed some rules with ride share companies. They know are off site. Can shuttles still pick up curbside? Can anyone share some recent experiences? Thanks


----------



## ballonewb

Wondering the same since must shuttles are closed


----------



## Syndrome

Easiest and fastest will be a car service although prob not the cheapest.  Personalized , so its only your group , so a quick pick-up and directly to your resort / airport . We have used Lanskys in the past, and they have been great. They meet you in the airport baggage claim area with a sign , help/load your luggage and take you directly to your hotel . They even offer a quick grocery stop if needed .

Lansky

That said, we decided to rent a car this time around . After using car services and uber /lyft all around LA , we have decided its really not that bad of drive around the area as everyone makes it out to be . Sometimes traffic ......yes, well most of the time , but the roads and signage are very good . We are going to give it a go renting a car and use Waze as our gps helper .

Note: What I have noticed about car rentals at LAX . After the shuttle services to DL have shut down , I noticed a spike in car rental prices . Just an FYI . We are sitting at about $330 all in, for a week rental for a mid size SUV . Hoping for a lower price, but it doesnt seem to be dropping.


----------



## ballonewb

Is uber pretty easy to catch from lax?  I checked and it looks like it’s 50 each way from lax to Disney land hotel.


----------



## Tinkerbell19672

We fly into LAX if the time and price is good. Renting a car is preferable to me and super easy. I have Hertz gold, so I just go to the lane of cars they designate for me to choose from and drive off. Driving around LA isn’t a big deal outside of rush hour and having a car is great when we want to explore and not rely on Uber or Lyft.


----------



## bbrnca

has anyone used Anaheim Town Car services and if so what are your thoughts ? i am looking at making a reservation but skeptical when i see almost perfect ratings online.


----------



## briggscreek

We just used Anaheim Town Car on Thursday for a pickup at LAX. The driver was on time and very nice, I would definitely use them again.


----------



## Mappyland

We have decided to take a last minute trip to Disneyland the weekend of the 25th and 26th.  We have been going back and forth on renting a car but leaning towards just taking Uber. Has anyone taken Uber since LAX changed the pick up location? How long did it take to get a Uber once you were at the spot?

Thanks!


----------



## BGinCali

I’ve only flown Southwest since the change, so walk over to the lot vs taking the shuttle. I’ve not had a wait once at the pick up location, but I know others that have had some waits. I think it depends on time of day, etc...but it does seem better than the initial launch.


----------



## Davids-Coco

We have been using them for years and absolutely love it. We regularly have the same few drivers and they have gotten to know us.


----------



## Sjwillia

I have used them twice because we needed child car seats.  While expensive they were prompt and the cars were clean.  The drivers were helpful and polite.


----------



## rella's fan

Just got back from a 4 day trip and rented a car due to lack of other options.  There were 3 of us (myself, my daughter and her friend).  Arrived at LAX late at night and departed LAX late at night.  No problems whatsoever.  Very easy drive and traffic was fine (because it was later in the night).  Was also nice to have the car - ended up doing a beach day.  Total price for a mid size was $61.  Would definitely do this again!


----------



## dina444444

Mappyland said:


> We have decided to take a last minute trip to Disneyland the weekend of the 25th and 26th.  We have been going back and forth on renting a car but leaning towards just taking Uber. Has anyone taken Uber since LAX changed the pick up location? How long did it take to get a Uber once you were at the spot?
> 
> Thanks!


It really depends on the day of the week and time of day. Sunday evenings are the worst.
I wanted no time to get into a Lyft last time but it was 12:30am on a Wednesday night/Thursday morning.


----------



## Mappyland

dina444444 said:


> It really depends on the day of the week and time of day. Sunday evenings are the worst.
> I wanted no time to get into a Lyft last time but it was 12:30am on a Wednesday night/Thursday morning.



Thank you for the response.

We land on Friday at 11pm.


----------



## dina444444

Mappyland said:


> Thank you for the response.
> 
> We land on Friday at 11pm.


By the time you get your luggage and get over to the laxit pickup area I imagine you should have little to no wait.


----------



## tenneycjt

I have reserved a lincoln town car shuttle for our upcominf trip in march, My mom has a wheelchair regular size foldable, Is anyone familiar with the trunk space for these vehicles, Will it fit in the trunk, we wil have one big suitcase and one small one and a couple of carry ons, They have offerd to giv me a minivan, but my mom has problem stepping up into vans or suvs. Plus I;ve wanted to ride in a Lincoln, How nice are these? Any help will be appreciated since I have never ridden or seen one.


----------



## GoofyforDisney3

I'm considering a rental car for my trip in May and was wondering what everyone considered the best company to rent from.  I'm probably going to be flying in and out of LAX because it is by far the cheapest option for me right now.  Thanks!


----------



## SteveH

I just go through Costco Travel and pick the lowest they offer.


----------



## Pamela M

I'm a fan of booking through Costco. 
Be sure to also check out the parking policies at the hotels you are staying at - most charge $15+ per day plus tax.


----------



## tink89

I book through costco. I have not rented a car at LAX but  I prefer Avis and Alamo. Usually pretty quick


----------



## Lumpy1106

Use Autoslash.  I save $100's every time I rent a car just tracking my rental through Autoslash.  I would avoid FOX - I've heard nothing but bad reviews from them and we had a bad experience too.  They tried to charge us for "having a dog in the car", but our dog was back home in the kennel where we had left her.


----------



## GoofyforDisney3

Any options that don’t involve Costco? We don’t have one where I live and I’m not a member.


----------



## GoofyforDisney3

Lumpy1106 said:


> Use Autoslash.  I save $100's every time I rent a car just tracking my rental through Autoslash.  I would avoid FOX - I've heard nothing but bad reviews from them and we had a bad experience too.  They tried to charge us for "having a dog in the car", but our dog was back home in the kennel where we had left her.


I think one of the lower priced places I saw was this company which is what prompted me to ask. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

I have rented cars through Hotwire before. The downside is that you cannot cancel or change the reservation, but the prices the times I used them were among the best I found at the time. (Caveat: This was years ago.) 

It's too bad you can't use Costco - they have free cancellation and their rates are excellent. I would maybe comparison shop and book directly through the rental company. I've used Kayak to comparison shop flights, and it looks like they have a rental car tab as well.


----------



## pharmama

It all depends how much time you want to invest.  I usually find I can do better than the price aggregators (like Kayak etc.) with coupon/discount codes or memberships.  Try any airlines you are part of their frequent flyer program for, for example.  Also the AAA specials/rates at Hertz can be pretty good if you are a member.  I used to avoid Hertz but now I have to use them when I travel for work and have found their Gold Plus member program to be awesome (free to join) and have been pleasantly surprised that their rates for personal bookings have been amongst the cheapest for me several times recently (especially with AAA discount). MouseSavers usually has a good listing of various promo or discount codes to try for each company as well. 

Autoslash basically does all that promo code testing for you but I've never actually used it personally as I didn't want to wait for them to email me back a quote.  I do see they also have a listing of promo codes on their website that you can try on your own.

Whoever you end up booking with one of the most annoying things about rental cars is that prices fluctuate wildly.  You can often save more $$ by continuing to check rates and rebooking.  I think Autoslash will also monitor that for you or you can do it yourself.  Also recommend signing up for the loyalty program with whatever company you rent with before you go.  Vehicle pick up is SOOOO much faster for most companies when you are a member of their program (which is almost always free to join).


----------



## thewesterberg

GoofyforDisney3 said:


> Any options that don’t involve Costco? We don’t have one where I live and I’m not a member.


I’ll second using autoslash.com. I started using this site after seeing it mentioned here. So easy to have them do all the looking for the best codes and send you the results. The email is usually in my inbox within 5-10 minutes.


----------



## Lumpy1106

pharmama said:


> It all depends how much time you want to invest.  I usually find I can do better than the price aggregators (like Kayak etc.) with coupon/discount codes or memberships.  Try any airlines you are part of their frequent flyer program for, for example.  Also the AAA specials/rates at Hertz can be pretty good if you are a member.  I used to avoid Hertz but now I have to use them when I travel for work and have found their Gold Plus member program to be awesome (free to join) and have been pleasantly surprised that their rates for personal bookings have been amongst the cheapest for me several times recently (especially with AAA discount). MouseSavers usually has a good listing of various promo or discount codes to try for each company as well.
> 
> Autoslash basically does all that promo code testing for you but I've never actually used it personally as I didn't want to wait for them to email me back a quote.  I do see they also have a listing of promo codes on their website that you can try on your own.
> 
> Whoever you end up booking with one of the most annoying things about rental cars is that prices fluctuate wildly.  You can often save more $$ by continuing to check rates and rebooking.  I think Autoslash will also monitor that for you or you can do it yourself.  Also recommend signing up for the loyalty program with whatever company you rent with before you go.  Vehicle pick up is SOOOO much faster for most companies when you are a member of their program (which is almost always free to join).


Re: Autoslash - you are trying too hard.  Just book any reservation you want - make sure you can cancel - it doesn't even have to be a good deal.  Put that reservation info into Autoslash and they e-mail you when they find a better deal.  You do have to go back and cancel the reservation you have and re-book, then re-enter the new reservation in Autoslash, repeat.  If it was a couple of bucks I wouldn't bother, but I USUALLY save AT LEAST $100 on a week-long rental.


----------



## pharmama

Lumpy1106 said:


> Re: Autoslash - you are trying too hard.  Just book any reservation you want - make sure you can cancel - it doesn't even have to be a good deal.  Put that reservation info into Autoslash and they e-mail you when they find a better deal.  You do have to go back and cancel the reservation you have and re-book, then re-enter the new reservation in Autoslash, repeat.  If it was a couple of bucks I wouldn't bother, but I USUALLY save AT LEAST $100 on a week-long rental.



Yeah, I will probably try them in the future.  I hadn't noticed the monitor your rate function before which seems more appealing to me, for whatever reason, than having them do the initial booking.  I've also done the rate hunting and monitoring for myself enough that I have a bit of a system so its pretty easy.  Autoslash or not, I also routinely end up with a booking that's dramatically cheaper than what I started with- I think it's partly just that prices fluctuate that much.  But I agree it would be nice to have that monitored for me


----------



## Lumpy1106

FWIW - Autoslash used to be even better.  You could book the reservation with them, then they would send you an e-mail if they found a better deal and all you would have to do is respond to the e-mail and they would re-book and send you the new confirmation.  The G-D car rental places are mostly all under one behemoth company though so there is a ton of collusion but almost no real competition.  They threatened to sue Autoslash so they had to change their policy and are really limited with who they can book with directly.


----------



## rella's fan

Sounds weird, but I always have the best luck booking a car through Southwest.  You don't  have to have a flight booked with them and you can just keep price checking and rebooking for no charge. Just got a car through them at LAX from Thrifty for $9 per day (plus taxes).  Pick up and drop off was super easy.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Went back some pages but had a hard time finding this. I’m pretty sure the answer to my question is “yes” but my anxiety (haha!) needs extra confirmation.

Do the shuttles (like Karmel) pick up curbside at LAX still?

Toying back and forth between LAX or SNA for our arrival and it’ll save me $100 to do LAX. It’s been awhile since we’ve had an arrival flight there so just want to double check.

I love SNA but I timed it and we’d literally arrive at the same time at the hotel (varying flight times) so I’m trying to put my big girl pants on and use LAX.


----------



## Cfiiitz

We were picked up from LAX last week by Midwilshuttle and they picked us up curb side. We were a group of 6 so it was a private van as opposed to a “shuttle”. Maybe there is something about a shared ride that doesn’t allow them to pick up curb side?


----------



## dina444444

The only vehicles that don’t pickup curbside are taxis, Lyfts (shared and regular lyfts), Uber (pool and UberX) and the handful of other small rideshare app companies. To get picked up from one of these services, you take an LAXit shuttle bus to the LAXit lot and follow employee directions for which lane you are suppose to wait in. Unless it’s super late at night or you are using a shared/pool product Uber and Lyft will not pre assign your driver. Instead it will give you a pin code to give to the driver when you get to the front of the line.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Got it. So since I’m using Karmel Shuttle I’d assume they’d pick me up curbside then.


----------



## dina444444

TikiTikiFan said:


> Got it. So since I’m using Karmel Shuttle I’d assume they’d pick me up curbside then.


Yes


----------



## roctavia

Has anybody ubered from LAX to Disney lately? What kind of costs did you have? It would be 4 of us... just trying to decide on best options to get from the airport, and it sounds like a lot has been changing with the shuttle companies.


----------



## dhorner233

Has anyone used Uber or Lyft from John Wayne to Disneyland/Tropicana on Harbor lately? Trying to estimate the cost for 2 people.


----------



## keyholder

You might start by using the ride calculator on the lyft.com. I have used Lyft many times in sourthern California and have always found their estimate accurate.


----------



## dina444444

dhorner233 said:


> Has anyone used Uber or Lyft from John Wayne to Disneyland/Tropicana on Harbor lately? Trying to estimate the cost for 2 people.


I would recommend looking on the app at a similar date/time and seeing what the estimates are.


----------



## lorilclevelandrn

TIA!


----------



## wonderfuller

I've booked Lansky's after reading a lot of good reviews, but haven't actually tried them yet....


----------



## lorilclevelandrn

Thank u!


----------



## sjmac42

Karmel have private town cars and vans that I’ve used from LAX with no issues.  Pretty sure they service SNA as well.


----------



## gerilyne

I have used Lansky from SNA for my last 2 trips and am using them again in March. They meet you at baggage claim, help with luggage to the car. They are always on time and courteous. And they will do a grocery stop if you want though I haven't used that.


----------



## tsumgirl

dhorner233 said:


> Has anyone used Uber or Lyft from John Wayne to Disneyland/Tropicana on Harbor lately? Trying to estimate the cost for 2 people.


I agree with the PP - check the rates around your arrival time, so traffic is factored into your price estimate. 

Also note that if you get surge pricing when you arrive, waiting about 5-10 min can alter the price dramatically as it comes off of surge. I paid $17 less by waiting.


----------



## Sunclytie

Also endorsing Lansky’s. They are well worth the cost.


----------



## goooof1

We just walk out to the curb and hop in a taxi.


----------



## melkat

We’ve also used Lansky’s (but from LAX) and I highly recommend them if you want a private car. Last time we flew into SNA we just took a cab from the stand, fairly cheap and easy with no preplanning.


----------



## OKW Lover

We've just used a taxi in the past - they have a flat rate to DL but I forget the amount.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Another vote for Lansky's! They will provide car seats/booster (clean, new/almost new) upon request and also provide a short grocery stop on the way to your hotel. Worth the cost for the convenience and peace of mind.


----------



## dhorner233

melkat said:


> We’ve also used Lansky’s (but from LAX) and I highly recommend them if you want a private car. Last time we flew into SNA we just took a cab from the stand, fairly cheap and easy with no preplanning.



I fly into SNA and I've always just walked out and got a taxi (for 2) and it's been about $50 as I remember.

But, going back to the airport, usually at like 4 or 5 am by myself, I used to use Super Shuttle. I have never used Lyft or Uber. I was wondering if the front desk of the Tropicana could call me a cab.

But, would Uber or Lyft be significantly less expensive?


----------



## sjmac42

dhorner233 said:


> But, would Uber or Lyft be significantly less expensive?


Lyft is currently showing about $24 for a standard car for a pickup 5am Monday.


----------



## dina444444

goooof1 said:


> We just walk out to the curb and hop in a taxi.





OKW Lover said:


> We've just used a taxi in the past - they have a flat rate to DL but I forget the amount.



Not sure if you are taking about lax or sna but at lax taxis are no longer curbside. You have to take a shuttle to the LAXit lot that services taxis, lyfts, Uber’s and a few smaller ridershare companies.


----------



## OKW Lover

dina444444 said:


> Not sure if you are taking about lax or sna but at lax taxis are no longer curbside. You have to take a shuttle to the LAXit lot that services taxis, lyfts, Uber’s and a few smaller ridershare companies.


Good point.  I was referring to SNA but it might not have been obvious in the thread.


----------



## mamapenguin

Has anyone taken a Taxi from LGB recently? We are staying at one of the Best Westerns ( haven’t decided which one yet). We always used Super Shuttle, so now I’m lost. TIA


----------



## goooof1

mamapenguin said:


> Has anyone taken a Taxi from LGB recently? We are staying at one of the Best Westerns ( haven’t decided which one yet). We always used Super Shuttle, so now I’m lost. TIA



Taxis are really easy from LGB..... they are lined up across the street and still have a flat rate to the DLR area.  It is around $46 (+tip).   there are also shuttles that are over by the rental cars so you can check out their rates by going over and asking.  (Some are pre-booked and others are hanging around waiting for business....  make sure they won't be hanging around for a long time, though.)


----------



## PRomano

How far in advance should I book ground transportation?


----------



## nikkita

Hey allllll,
So I'm helping someone work out the best way to do a day trip from LAX to DLR, and I saw that the Disneyland Express from LAX has been cancelled?!

Any recommendations?  Thanks! 
I tried a quick search in this forum, but couldnt see anything, so sorry if I missed it!


----------



## Carl4628

Does anyone have a preference of Lyft or Uber? We plan on doing the LUX version. Traveling from SNA to DL Hotel.


----------



## Captainkidd76

Lyft.


----------



## Mom of three

We've always done Uber. Never had a bad experience.


----------



## lalasmama

We generally do Lyft. They are typically a few dollars cheaper, and my understanding is they treat their drivers better.


----------



## Captainkidd76

lalasmama said:


> We generally do Lyft. They are typically a few dollars cheaper, and my understanding is they treat their drivers better.



I drove for Uber briefly a few years back after getting laid off. I can assure you, Lyft has to treat their drivers better. I can't possibly imagine worse treatment than how Uber treats drivers.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

lyft better maps at home, planing it from sna in feb


----------



## Carl4628

Thanks for the input!


----------



## ParkHopper1

From a passenger experience they are virtually identical, although I tend to see more driver availability with Uber then Lyft. Most drivers drive for both simultaneously and have both apps open and take whichever pings first so you get the same driver pool. 

Personal preference on corporate philosophy is a different matter that can be an endless rabbit hole of debate depending on perspective.

I use Uber almost exclusively many time sa week and have had very few bad experiences.


----------



## ZCarroll

A friend tried uber at DL and after 15 minutes they didn't show up and it turned out it got cancelled we weren't sure why,  so he ended up getting Lyft right after that.   I tried uber on my next trip and could not get it to accept any payment so I gave up and went with Lyft and had no problems getting the app to work.   Every lyft driver we had (5) there was also an uber driver so at least that aspect seems to make no difference.


----------



## Indiana Scott

Compare to taking a cab. Even a van type cab was the same price as a Lux when I checked a couple of years ago.


----------



## Keli

I've been reading about people at disney being charged extra after the ride has ended for things like damages that they swear did not occur with Uber and really getting no help from corp Uber when they complain.  I haven't read that happening with Lyft so I've been thinking we need to stick to Lyft more on our next trip to avoid that.


----------



## fly girl

I have had similar experiences using Uber and Lyft.  Thankfully, they have all been positive. 

My deciding factor comes down to cheapest of the two at the time.  Uber has won every time I leave Anaheim for LAX. And they have shown up even during the wee morning hours when we had a 7am flight.


----------



## Zerzura

I travel for work all the time. I use Lyft unless I absolutely cannot get one. No problem at all from SNA or LGB


----------



## socaldisneylover

Uber is in bed with Saudi Arabia.  I'll stick with Lyft.


----------



## mfleeting

Carl4628 said:


> Does anyone have a preference of Lyft or Uber? We plan on doing the LUX version. Traveling from SNA to DL Hotel.



lyft only because of some behind the scene stuff we know about Uber. But in reality if Uber has a good price difference I’ll go with them.


----------



## goooof1

taxi


----------



## DharmaLou

Lyft. 

I also drive Lyft and I can assure you they treat us better than Uber does, and is a very ethical company.


----------



## smartlabelprint

Taxi’s are easier at SNA. We tried a rideshare and there was no lux available for 30 min. Leather, clean cabs were waiting right out the door.


----------



## ParkHopper1

goooof1 said:


> taxi



I have had way more sketchy taxi driers than Uber drivers....

Even on my last trip into SNA I had to get to the parks quick so just hopped in a taxi and went...half way there I regretted that decision.


----------



## Indiana Scott

I've taken a taxi from SNA many, many times and never had a bad experience. 
It's the fastest way to the park.


----------



## ZCarroll

Indiana Scott said:


> I've taken a taxi from SNA many, many times and never had a bad experience.
> It's the fastest way to the park.



I tried looking this up and it seems to be about twice as much as an uber/lyft... is that correct?


----------



## Indiana Scott

ZCarroll said:


> I tried looking this up and it seems to be about twice as much as an uber/lyft... is that correct?



A cab compared to a standard L/U is more but if you compare a taxi to the "fancier" L/U options, it's very competitive - or at least it was. In fact, since a van type cab is no more than a regular cab, it was cheaper than the same thing in a Uber. But that was several years ago. It's probably pays to looks again.

We tried to do an Uber from SNA one time and the app just wouldn't work. We were burning valuable park time so we just took a cab.  We'll continue to take a taxi _to _the park because it is definitely faster.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Has anyone used this?  

Really missing Super Shuttle about now.  I always had good experiences with them.  I'm having a hard time finding a replacement shuttle service.


----------



## tenneycjt

i know choices are slim i wound up booking with anaheim towncar, really reasonable rates


----------



## starry_solo

deejdigsdis said:


> Has anyone used this?
> 
> Really missing Super Shuttle about now.  I always had good experiences with them.  I'm having a hard time finding a replacement shuttle service.



No, but it sounds like a good deal!


----------



## deejdigsdis

tenneycjt said:


> i know choices are slim i wound up booking with anaheim towncar, really reasonable rates



Thank you, I will look into that one.


----------



## deejdigsdis

starry_solo said:


> No, but it sounds like a good deal!



I know, I just wish I could hear someone else's experience.


----------



## Minnie84

We use Karmel everytime we land in LA to take us to Anaheim.  I have booked both through their website and Get Away today. Get away today has a cheaper rate currently than Karmel's own website. Plus they have kids ride free. Karmel is great. Clean, easy, efficient. Once you land, you text or call their toll free number and they instruct you to stand right outside the baggage claim. They are usually at the curb to pick you up 20 minutes or so after you have picked up your bags.  If you book with Get away today, they give you a voucher number. Then you call Karmel to give them your voucher number and flight information.  I always recommend Karmel to friends or family who are travelling to Disneyland!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Oh my goodness!  Look at this thread go!  I know I should probably update the original post, but I suspect that it would take a complete overhaul at this point.  So much has changed with transportation options since I originally started this thread.  Who knew how much Uber and Lyft would change the dynamics of public transportation?!? I'm so glad that people chime in on the thread to answer people's current questions.  I know for my family of four with two adults and two teens, Uber and Lyft are our go-to methods of travel these days when we don't have our own car.  But I will also say that I've used Lansky several times (though it's been a couple of years) and always thought they provided a quality service.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

I used them through Get Away Today in December and had no issues. On our way to the hotel we were the only passengers which was nice. The kids ride free is a definite plus, it cost less as it did for me when I booked SS but then again it’s just two of us. Either way, they were great and I plan on using them again in summer. Their cars were nice and new on both rides too, very clean and comfy.


----------



## deejdigsdis

TikiTikiFan said:


> I used them through Get Away Today in December and had no issues. On our way to the hotel we were the only passengers which was nice. The kids ride free is a definite plus, it cost less as it did for me when I booked SS but then again it’s just two of us. Either way, they were great and I plan on using them again in summer. Their cars were nice and new on both rides too, very clean and comfy.



Thank you!  Makes me feel better about possibly using them.  The general reviews aren't that great, although better than Prime Time Shuttle.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Minnie84 said:


> We use Karmel everytime we land in LA to take us to Anaheim.  I have booked both through their website and Get Away today. Get away today has a cheaper rate currently than Karmel's own website. Plus they have kids ride free. Karmel is great. Clean, easy, efficient. Once you land, you text or call their toll free number and they instruct you to stand right outside the baggage claim. They are usually at the curb to pick you up 20 minutes or so after you have picked up your bags.  If you book with Get away today, they give you a voucher number. Then you call Karmel to give them your voucher number and flight information.  I always recommend Karmel to friends or family who are travelling to Disneyland!



Thank you for the explanation!  I did notice that Getaway Today was cheaper, but I worried about using a voucher since I had never heard of that done with shuttles.


----------



## kirstyfly

Anyone been recently with Anaheim town car and can comment on the pricing? I have been online to look and I am confused about the pricing as it has leg one to fill in which has the price of  $225 on it then when I get to leg two it has the same price of  $225 dollars.  Does that mean it is going to cost $450 return for the 3 of us or is is $225 for a return trip.?

I have been looking at Lansky and they have extra charges on top _Additional 5% surcharge - LAX only (due to the LAX traffic, increase parking fee, trip ticket, etc)_ Additional $25.00 charge for international flight passenger's pick up from airport (except from Canada).


----------



## goooof1

deejdigsdis said:


> Thank you!  Makes me feel better about possibly using them.  The general reviews aren't that great, although better than Prime Time Shuttle.


See, this is the thing with general reviews.....  people will complain, more than they will compliment when it comes to actually writing reviews.  Can really distort things.  We have used PrimeTime in the past (several times) with no issues and fine service.....even a few times, the only 2 people on the shuttle and we were taken directly to our hotel without waiting around.  Same with Karmel lots of people reporting here about being satisfied and good service and yet, there are bad reviews..
take all general reviews with a grain of salt.   thousands upon thousands of customers do not write up reviews when they are satisfied.


----------



## tenneycjt

i just booked with anaheim town car from john wayne and it was 122 round trip, but i called to get the rate.


----------



## tenneycjt

i just booked with anaheim town car from john wayne and it was 122 round trip, but i called to get the rate.


goooof1 said:


> See, this is the thing with general reviews.....  people will complain, more than they will compliment when it comes to actually writing reviews.  Can really distort things.  We have used PrimeTime in the past (several times) with no issues and fine service.....even a few times, the only 2 people on the shuttle and we were taken directly to our hotel without waiting around.  Same with Karmel lots of people reporting here about being satisfied and good service and yet, there are bad reviews..
> take all general reviews with a grain of salt.   thousands upon thousands of customers do not write up reviews when they are satisfied.


I got scared away from those same reviews for karmel and prime, But if it were really was that bad they probably wouldt be in business, Plus Karmel is linke dwith getaway today and i doubt if they were that bad that they would associate with them, they both offer town car service is what i need, but anaheim town car had  a goood rate and good reviews, Maybe ill use them in the future, but how is one to gauge whether a business is good or reliable especially when u dont want troubles while traveling


----------



## karrit2000

I used to use Super Shuttle all the time but I'm not surprised they went out of business.  My last few trips with them in both NY & CA were absolutely horrible.  In NY waited over 90 minutes to be picked up at the airport with a confirmed reservation and the driver was awful to us.  My last trip to DL the ride back to LAX I believe the driver was either drunk or high.  He was all over the road.  The father of the family in the back seat kept asking the driver if he was OK.  We were all in fear of our lives.  I was never so glad to get to the airport & out of the vehicle.  I've been checking this thread for who to book with & from what I've read I'll probably go with Karmel from SNA.


----------



## deejdigsdis

goooof1 said:


> See, this is the thing with general reviews.....  people will complain, more than they will compliment when it comes to actually writing reviews.  Can really distort things.  We have used PrimeTime in the past (several times) with no issues and fine service.....even a few times, the only 2 people on the shuttle and we were taken directly to our hotel without waiting around.  Same with Karmel lots of people reporting here about being satisfied and good service and yet, there are bad reviews..
> take all general reviews with a grain of salt.   thousands upon thousands of customers do not write up reviews when they are satisfied.



Very good point.  Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## felice

Super Shuttle went under, I believe, due to the charges they were being forced to pay at LAX in particular - maybe this was also the case at other airports closer to DL such as SNA but I'm not sure. They were happy to help us get to our hotel even though we hadn't prebooked; just showed up at the new orange 'Shared Ride' area on the outside of the arrivals area.


----------



## rella's fan

karrit2000 said:


> I used to use Super Shuttle all the time but I'm not surprised they went out of business.  My last few trips with them in both NY & CA were absolutely horrible.  In NY waited over 90 minutes to be picked up at the airport with a confirmed reservation and the driver was awful to us.  My last trip to DL the ride back to LAX I believe the driver was either drunk or high.  He was all over the road.  The father of the family in the back seat kept asking the driver if he was OK.  We were all in fear of our lives.  I was never so glad to get to the airport & out of the vehicle.  I've been checking this thread for who to book with & from what I've read I'll probably go with Karmel from SNA.


Had this same experience with Karmel a couple of years ago- driver drove right over a curb onto a sidewalk, crossed 3 lanes of traffic, kept talking to himself and laughing.  Looking back I can't believe we actually stayed in the vehicle (although I'm not sure what else we would have done?) since it was late at night and it was just myself, my mom and my daughter.  Very scary.


----------



## Disney Dider

wench said:


> Ok, I finally ended up booking Prime Time Shuttle for our trip 1/16-1/20.  Twice as much as Super Shuttle, but cheaper than everything else I checked to/from LAX.  I found a couple discount codes if anyone is interested.  If it’s your 1st booking with them, “winter10” will get you $10.00 off.  And the code “supersave” gets you $5.00 off.  I booked my outbound & inbound separately, so I was able to use both codes & confirm they work (as of today at least).


Thanks!!! Do you know when these expire?


----------



## starry_solo

I'm considering XPress Shuttle or Prime Time Shuttle for my trip to LAX...

I figure good/bad reviews are important but then most people will review it when it's bad and not when it's good.  If they don't show up by the time they will, I'll just uber.


----------



## deejdigsdis

This is mainly for my fellow Super Shuttle peeps that are now wondering what to do transportation-wise.

Just wanted to come back and update with my Karmel experience his week.  Getaway Today has a voucher for Karmel, and that helped me decide to go with this shuttle service -- that, and some positive reviews in this thread.  I have had good experiences with GAT and figured they wouldn't be associated with Karmel if things were as bad as the general reviews proclaim.

I didn't actually use the voucher from GAT, since the price difference was only pennies.  I decided it was best to just work directly with Karmel for my first time.

I made a reservation online for just myself (1 seat in a 9 passenger shared van for $30 + tip) to be picked up from LGB on Wednesday morning.  One difference between SS and Karmel:  Karmel tells you to collect your luggage AND THEN let them know you are ready to be picked up, as opposed to just showing up at a predetermined time.  The day before my flight I received a text, confirming my reservation.  When my plane landed I received a text welcoming me to Long Beach, with a "Ready to Go" link to click once I had picked up my luggage.  I clicked the link after grabbing my bag and I received a response telling me the number of the vehicle that had been dispatched, and directing me to go to the island curb in the middle and wait for my driver.  Three minutes later I received a call from the driver, asking where I was standing.  I looked up and saw the shuttle pulling up right in front of the airport rather than in the island area, so I crossed back over and hopped in.  (LGB is very small, and all ground transportation is right there in front of the outdoor baggage claim so there is really no question as to where you should be standing.)

I had a very friendly driver (who was playing an 80s station, which was getting me all geared up for 80s Nite...the whole reason I was there ).  I was the only passenger.  He dropped me off at Best Western Park Place Inn and Suites.  It was 50 minutes between the time I was picked up and the time I sneaked up behind my sister at Jolly Holiday and surprised her. 

My sister had a different experience.  She flew into SNA.  She received a text the day before confirming her shuttle reservation ($19 + tip one way).  She landed, and received no text from Karmel as stated would be the case in the original confirmation email, so she texted the company as directed in the email.  Ten minutes later and still no text response back.  She called (as email directed) and asked where they were.  They told her they hadn't received a text from her.  She explained that was because she hadn't received the "Ready to Go" link (as I did) - so of course they hadn't received a text from her.  She ended up waiting 20 minutes for a driver.  A couple in their 70s was booked with Karmel and they also had issues.  My sister saw/heard the driver yelling.  She wasn't sure if he was yelling at the couple, or someone else (he had an earpiece).  When the couple got in the shuttle she asked if he had been yelling at them.  He hadn't - he was yelling at whoever else he was communicating with, which appeared to be a coworker.  My sister's experience left a bad taste in her mouth.  (She is also a former Super Shuttle user.)

We both flew out of LGB the next day so I reserved a return trip for 2 on a 9 passenger shared van.  Total was $60 + tip for the 2 of us.  Our pick up time was 3:30pm, but we were directed to be waiting outside of the hotel lobby 15 minutes early.  The shuttle arrived at 3:20.  The driver had one more passenger to pick up right next door at Tropicana, but her pick up time wasn't until 3:50pm.  The driver called her to see if she was ready.  Fortunately she was at the crosswalk waiting to cross so we only had to wait a few minutes.  Ride to the airport was pleasant and quick, driver was fine.  

I will use Karmel again.  My entire experience was great.  My sister's experience left a little to be desired but she said she would use them again.  

It is worth mentioning that kids ride free with a paying adult if you get the Karmel vouchers through Getaway Today.  (1 kid per paying adult, I think.)  

I also saw a couple of blue Super Shuttle vans picking up passengers at our hotel.  The "Super Shuttle" had been painted over in blue, but I could still see the words.  So it was a plain blue van, no other markings.  Not sure who the company behind them is now.  Just kind of weird to see.


----------



## BadPinkTink

thanks @deejdigsdis  I fly transatlantic to LAX and my brain is usually scrambled after a 10 hour flight, so I used to love just checking in with the Supershuttle agent and not having to text or call to confirm my arrival and pick up point.  

It just means now that I have to switch out SIM cards on the plane and turn my phone back on and have it handy when I land. I also now need to make sure that I put my USA phone number on the booking, ugh this is so much more hassle


----------



## B3rlingirl

BadPinkTink said:


> thanks @deejdigsdis  I fly transatlantic to LAX and my brain is usually scrambled after a 10 hour flight, so I used to love just checking in with the Supershuttle agent and not having to text or call to confirm my arrival and pick up point.
> 
> It just means now that I have to switch out SIM cards on the plane and turn my phone back on and have it handy when I land. I also now need to make sure that I put my USA phone number on the booking, ugh this is so much more hassle


Oh right...I totally forgot about the phone number...
I usually buy a 30 day SIM card, which is just perfect for a 25 day vacation. But if I recall correctly I don’t get a phone number till I activate the SIM card and then the 30 days are running... I don’t know how I feel about booking only 1-2 days   ahead of the journey... I definitely need to keep that phone number problem in my mind...

But Karmel is pretty expensive anyways... $173,40 for 3 adults from LAX in a shared van with AAA discount for a round trip without tip... That is quite expensive for a shared van in my opinion...(and the private one is even more expensive ($253)


----------



## theluckyrabbit

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Oh my goodness!  Look at this thread go!  I know I should probably update the original post, but I suspect that it would take a complete overhaul at this point.  So much has changed with transportation options since I originally started this thread.  Who knew how much Uber and Lyft would change the dynamics of public transportation?!? I'm so glad that people chime in on the thread to answer people's current questions.  I know for my family of four with two adults and two teens, Uber and Lyft are our go-to methods of travel these days when we don't have our own car.  But I will also say that I've used Lansky several times (though it's been a couple of years) and always thought they provided a quality service.


If you decide to just start a new superthread instead of trying an overhaul (might be easier in the long run), just let me know and I can close this thread so we can start fresh. Thank you so much for starting this thread! It has helped so many people.


----------



## paul_toria96

Morning, this will be our first trip to Disneyland CA and I've been looking at transfers to our hotel from LAX, we were looking at the Disney Shuttle, but that's closed and then got recommended Lyft, but no I've been told that they don't do pick ups from LAX anymore.

Can any of you lovely DIS family help me?

There will only be 2 adults travelling from LAX to Fairfield Inn, opposite Disneyland, and then returning the following week. Happy to share just not sure where to look as there are so many different companies and recommendations are always helpful.

Thank you


----------



## theluckyrabbit

paul_toria96 said:


> Morning, this will be our first trip to Disneyland CA and I've been looking at transfers to our hotel from LAX, we were looking at the Disney Shuttle, but that's closed and then got recommended Lyft, but no I've been told that they don't do pick ups from LAX anymore.
> 
> Can any of you lovely DIS family help me?
> 
> There will only be 2 adults travelling from LAX to Fairfield Inn, opposite Disneyland, and then returning the following week. Happy to share just not sure where to look as there are so many different companies and recommendations are always helpful.
> 
> Thank you


Uber and Lyft do still pick up at LAX -- they just don't pick up curb side any longer. There is a designated pick up location, in the structure across from Terminal 1. (You will take a shuttle to the LAXit lot for taxis and ride share.) So ride share is definitely still an option for you. Lansky's Car Service is well liked here. They are pricier, but have very good service and reviews and include a short grocery stop on the way to your hotel (very convenient for picking up bottled water, snacks, fruit, etc. for your week long stay).
Ask any further questions in this thread -- and look over the last few pages for recent information, too -- you'll get good help here!


----------



## ashmac8

Hi,
As part of a larger California trip we are ending our vacation with 3 days at Disneyland.  We will have a rental car upon arrival and I am debating whether to turn the car in our first day (in Anaheim) or return it to LAX at the end of our trip.  

We do not plan to venture from the immediate area once we arrive so we won't need the car.  I currently have a rental car for both scenarios and I wasn't sure which would be easier for us.

Our return flight to the east coast is at 615am on a Sunday.  Would we have trouble getting a lyft or other transportation at that early hour?

First time visiting Disneyland so thought I'd ask the experts.

Thanks!
Ashley


----------



## Howry

You shouldn't have an issue getting a ride to the airport that early.   I don't see any reason to pay for the car if it is just going to sit there.    I am not sure where you are staying but some hotels charge a nightly fee for parking your car also.


----------



## ashmac8

Howry said:


> You shouldn't have an issue getting a ride to the airport that early.   I don't see any reason to pay for the car if it is just going to sit there.    I am not sure where you are staying but some hotels charge a nightly fee for parking your car also.



Thanks for the input.  We figured the lyft/parking would cancel each other out.

We are staying at the Disneyland Hotel.  

The only issue is at the moment it costs MORE to ditch the car earlier than to hold on to it and return it to LAX.  We are trying to decide if we want to pay more to not have to deal with a rental car return so early on that day we fly home.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

ashmac8 said:


> Thanks for the input.  We figured the lyft/parking would cancel each other out.
> 
> We are staying at the Disneyland Hotel.
> 
> The only issue is at the moment it costs MORE to ditch the car earlier than to hold on to it and return it to LAX.  We are trying to decide if we want to pay more to not have to deal with a rental car return so early on that day we fly home.


DLH charges $25/night parking (self parking). Not sure if that changes things.


----------



## disneymom06

This is my first trip to DL. We are flying into Long Beach Airport , staying at the Hilton Anaheim then flying out of LAX. I don't know if we should rent a car or use a car service. There are 4 of us and we are only going to DL. Also, Which companies would you recommend  or tell me to stay away from? I have searched the forums and couldn't find much information. I appreciate the help.  Thanks


----------



## Going2DisneyAZ

Any car seat requirements?


----------



## sjmac42

Either would be fine assuming you’re not flying in off a long haul.  I generally shuttle to the hotel in Anaheim (from LAX), get a car after a few days and drive back to whichever airport I’m flying out from.

For shuttle services, I’ve used Karmel from LAX several times, I believe they also service Long Beach.  Just use their shared service these days as they only make 2 stops at the airport and guarantee no more than 3 hotel drop offs.  We stayed at the Hilton at Christmas and it was the first stop for our group.

If you need a car seat, Zippy is a good service I’ve used several years ago.

Parking at the Hilton is $21 per day so take that into account as well.


----------



## disneymom06

Going2DisneyAZ said:


> Any car seat requirements?


No car seats, all adults


----------



## theluckyrabbit

disneymom06 said:


> This is my first trip to DL. We are flying into Long Beach Airport , staying at the Hilton Anaheim then flying out of LAX. I don't know if we should rent a car or use a car service. There are 4 of us and we are only going to DL. Also, Which companies would you recommend  or tell me to stay away from? I have searched the forums and couldn't find much information. I appreciate the help.  Thanks


For 4 adults with luggage, you have several choices. As pp have said, Karmel Shuttle is one option. Also ride share -- Uber or Lyft should work. Just take into account how much space you'll need for all passengers and luggage. Lansky's Car Service gets great reviews on this board -- great service and they include a short grocery stop on the way to the hotel (very convenient if you'll want bottled water, snacks, fruit, etc.). Also check the first post in this superthread.


----------



## disneymom06

theluckyrabbit said:


> For 4 adults with luggage, you have several choices. As pp have said, Karmel Shuttle is one option. Also ride share -- Uber or Lyft should work. Just take into account how much space you'll need for all passengers and luggage. Lansky's Car Service gets great reviews on this board -- great service and they include a short grocery stop on the way to the hotel (very convenient if you'll want bottled water, snacks, fruit, etc.). Also check the first post in this superthread.


Thank you so much. I will give them a call.


----------



## Tiggerish

I have visited Disneyland twice with my power wheelchair and both times used SuperShuttle to get from and to the airport. However, they have gone out of business. None of the other shuttle companies say anything about having accessible vehicles available. Does any one know of an LAX or Orange County (John Wayne Airport) shuttle company that would be able to take 5 adults including one power wheelchair?

We are holding reservations at Disney's Paradise Pier and a backup reservation at an Embassy Suites farther down Harbor Blvd. If we go with the later, it is my understanding the ART is accessible.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Tiggerish said:


> I have visited Disneyland twice with my power wheelchair and both times used SuperShuttle to get from and to the airport. However, they have gone out of business. None of the other shuttle companies say anything about having accessible vehicles available. Does any one know of an LAX or Orange County (John Wayne Airport) shuttle company that would be able to take 5 adults including one power wheelchair?
> We are holding reservations at Disney's Paradise Pier and a backup reservation at an Embassy Suites farther down Harbor Blvd. If we go with the later, it is my understanding the ART is accessible.


The poster below was looking for shuttle or car service options for herself and her mother (uses a wheelchair -- regular size, foldable). You might want to call the service she reserved. Also try Lansky's Car Service -- they get great reviews here. I don't know if they have what you need, but they might. 



tenneycjt said:


> I wound up booking xpress shuttle from john wayne for a lincoln town car. I was going to book through prime time because they have wheelchair accessible vehicles, I couldn't believe some of the reviews I was reading online, People getting canceled on last minute and being stranded at the airport. I looked on there facebook page and same thing. I find it hard to believe how they could stay in business with almost 100 percent bad reviews. Are they really that bad? Xpress shuttle on the other hand has nothing but glowing reviews, so keeping my fingers crossed.





tenneycjt said:


> I have reserved a lincoln town car shuttle for our upcominf trip in march, My mom has a wheelchair regular size foldable, Is anyone familiar with the trunk space for these vehicles, Will it fit in the trunk, we wil have one big suitcase and one small one and a couple of carry ons, They have offerd to giv me a minivan, but my mom has problem stepping up into vans or suvs. Plus I;ve wanted to ride in a Lincoln, How nice are these? Any help will be appreciated since I have never ridden or seen one.





tenneycjt said:


> i know choices are slim i wound up booking with anaheim towncar, really reasonable rates


----------



## mum of two pirates

From Disneyland to LAX Do you think it’s doable has anybody done it or is it too risky and we should get a shuttle we leave tomorrow morning in our flights at seven


----------



## StormyCA

I don't have specific info, but you can pre-order an Uber.  If you're concerned about availability at 4 am (and I don't blame you) that's what I'd do.


----------



## ParkHopper1

Yes...I have gotten Ubers to catch 6am flights and was surprised how many were out actually out at that hour.

Pre-order does not guarantee an Uber, only automatically pings the next available driver when the time arrives. No real advantage.


----------



## mum of two pirates

I did pre order one but I haven’t gotten an email or anything that says someone will take us. Do we have to wait to morning to find out?


----------



## mum of two pirates

ParkHopper1 said:


> Yes...I have gotten Ubers to catch 6am flights and was surprised how many were out actually out at that hour.
> 
> Pre-order does not guarantee an Uber, only automatically pings the next available driver when the time arrives. No real advantage.


I was just wondering if they confirm me tonight or if no one wants to go that far in the morning how will I know?


----------



## rella's fan

Just looking for some recent experience with Prime Time Shuttles.  Have a cruise booked leaving from San Pedro and need some type of shuttle from LAX and they seem most reasonably priced.


----------



## goooof1

disneymom06 said:


> This is my first trip to DL. We are flying into Long Beach Airport , staying at the Hilton Anaheim then flying out of LAX. I don't know if we should rent a car or use a car service. There are 4 of us and we are only going to DL. Also, Which companies would you recommend  or tell me to stay away from? I have searched the forums and couldn't find much information. I appreciate the help.  Thanks



From Long Beach....  walk outside, cross the street and take a *TAXI.*  Flat rate ~$46 (+ tip) to DLR area.  Very easy, they are lined up and you can get a mini van for the same rate.


----------



## julesann

Will be going from Long Beach to GCH...will a taxi mini van fit 5 people--4 adults and one 7 year old?


----------



## mamapenguin

goooof1 said:


> From Long Beach....  walk outside, cross the street and take a *TAXI.*  Flat rate ~$46 (+ tip) to DLR area.  Very easy, they are lined up and you can get a mini van for the same rate.


And how do we get back to LGB? We are former Super Shuttle people, so all of the sudden transportation is an issue. Staying at a Best Western. TIA


----------



## theluckyrabbit

julesann said:


> Will be going from Long Beach to GCH...will a taxi mini van fit 5 people--4 adults and one 7 year old?


Will you have a booster for the child? The taxi may not provide one.


----------



## goooof1

The hotel will call a taxi for you....  not the same company, so no flat rate for the way back.  I think it runs around $55 for the trip back.  
There are shuttles at LGB too.  They are also across the street, where the rental cars are.  We have actually checked over there in the past and gotten a shuttle for cheaper than the taxi rate; and the driver gave us his name and number and booked us for a ride back to LGB for the same rate.  You might take a few minutes at LGB to check that out as well.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

mamapenguin said:


> And how do we get back to LGB? We are former Super Shuttle people, so all of the sudden transportation is an issue. Staying at a Best Western. TIA


If you want a taxi for the return trip, ask the hotel to call you one or arrange for one yourself ahead of time. Or you can use Uber or Lyft.


----------



## ZCarroll

We (just 2 adults) used Lyft from sna to Camelot (across the street from Disney) and back and it was very quick and easy both ways... including tip just under $30 each way. At the airport I messed up initially and called for a car via the app right when my plane landed since it gave me a 28min time estimate and since I'm not that familiar with it I thought that was how long it would take for the car to arrive but it was actually the time to get to the hotel and not even a minute later the car was there ready and waiting but I wasn't so I canceled not knowing how long it would take me to walk there from the plane.  After that I was scared to call for another until I was ready and waiting and then I got another immediate arrival but it canceled and sent me another driver that took about 7 minutes to arrive.  This was about 2pm Wednesday.   My 8am return car arrived in about 4 minutes.


----------



## Lewdannie

What is best from LAX...Uber or Lyft?


----------



## dina444444

Lewdannie said:


> What is best from LAX...Uber or Lyft?


Either. I would just got with which one is cheaper.


----------



## julesann

theluckyrabbit said:


> Will you have a booster for the child? The taxi may not provide one.



Oh I didn't even think of this.   What options are there for this?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

julesann said:


> Oh I didn't even think of this.   What options are there for this?


Travel boosters work well and get good reviews here. Look at Mifold (very easy to use and carry around -- fits in a tote bag or purse) and Bubblebum. Amazon has good prices.


----------



## EmJ

julesann said:


> Oh I didn't even think of this.   What options are there for this?


We will be using the Mifold booster seat. I bought it for $30 at Target. Folded up, it is slightly smaller than a pack of baby wipes! I’ve also heard good things about the Bubble Bum.


----------



## EmJ

theluckyrabbit said:


> Travel boosters work well and get good reviews here. Look at Mifold (very easy to use and carry around -- fits in a tote bag or purse) and Bubblebum. Amazon has good prices.


Lol, I see lucky had it covered


----------



## erinlynn2020

ZCarroll said:


> We (just 2 adults) used Lyft from sna to Camelot (across the street from Disney) and back and it was very quick and easy both ways... including tip just under $30 each way. At the airport I messed up initially and called for a car via the app right when my plane landed since it gave me a 28min time estimate and since I'm not that familiar with it I thought that was how long it would take for the car to arrive but it was actually the time to get to the hotel and not even a minute later the car was there ready and waiting but I wasn't so I canceled not knowing how long it would take me to walk there from the plane.  After that I was scared to call for another until I was ready and waiting and then I got another immediate arrival but it canceled and sent me another driver that took about 7 minutes to arrive.  This was about 2pm Wednesday.   My 8am return car arrived in about 4 minutes.


Thank you for the info!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

EmJ said:


> We will be using the Mifold booster seat. I bought it for $30 at Target. Folded up, it is slightly smaller than a pack of baby wipes! I’ve also heard good things about the Bubble Bum.





EmJ said:


> Lol, I see lucky had it covered


Always helpful to have first hand reviews and reports from "real" DISers!  I think the one difference I read consistently between these two boosters is that the Bubblebum requires inflating. So if the parent/adult has asthma or any kind of respiratory issues and there will be repeated rides to/from the parks daily and anywhere else during the trip, having to inflate the Bubblebum can get tiresome. So the Mifold wins in that regard.


----------



## lalasmama

mamapenguin said:


> And how do we get back to LGB? We are former Super Shuttle people, so all of the sudden transportation is an issue. Staying at a Best Western. TIA


We do Lyft each way. Somewhere in the neighborhood of $35-40 after adding on a tip. You just pull up the app and select what you want. I've had some issues before having our hotel order my taxi--like $60 for a 1-way trip to LGB--so I just order my own Lyft. I can see the price ahead of time, so there's no financial surprises.


----------



## della0813

We just booked an Airbnb .5 miles from Disneyland.  We will have a 3 year old who requires a car seat and and a 6 year old who requires a booster.  We will not be renting a car.  How can we get from John Wayne airport to our Airbnb?


----------



## marjorieeeee

I’m really into public transportation. OCTA bus 76 leaves the airport to Disneyland every hour M-F 6am to 6pm. No car seats needed on big buses. Use google maps to figure out best bus to transfer to get to Airbnb.


----------



## EmJ

della0813 said:


> We just booked an Airbnb .5 miles from Disneyland.  We will have a 3 year old who requires a car seat and and a 6 year old who requires a booster.  We will not be renting a car.  How can we get from John Wayne airport to our Airbnb?


It sounds like a lot of people have had good results using Lansky's, which I understand provides car seats and booster seats that are in high quality condition, and will stop at a grocery store on the way if you like. I hear they're pricy though.

Another option would be to get a travel booster seat for the 6 year old, like a Mifold or a Bubble Bum. Both run in the neighborhood of $30-$35. We own a Mifold, and it is very compact; a little smaller than a pack of baby wipes when folded up. For the 3 year old, you could look at something like a Cosco Scenera Next if he/she weighs under 40 pounds or Cosco Finale if he/she is close to or more than 40 pounds. Both Cosco seats are about $45-$50 and lightweight, and are FAA approved. We've always taken a car seat on the plane for our son and never once regretted it. Aside from the practicality of keeping him contained, it is actually more comfortable for him to snooze, and he is a lot safer in the event of turbulence. He just turned five, and this is actually the first year we are going without a car seat, because we've "promoted" him to the Mifold instead.


----------



## BadPinkTink

marjorieeeee said:


> I’m really into public transportation. OCTA bus 76 leaves the airport to Disneyland every hour M-F 6am to 6pm. No car seats needed on big buses. Use google maps to figure out best bus to transfer to get to Airbnb.



where is the Disneyland pick up for this bus, how much is it and how long does it take to get from Disney / Anaheim to LAX? This might be an option for me in the summer, as I'm looking for alternative shuttles now that SuperShuttle is gone.


----------



## baozi

He was talking about SNA. Since you brought it up, I can provide some more information on public transportation. It is more based on weekday schedules.

I am not actually based in LA area, so these might not be the best options. However, I visit LA about once per month from the bay area, I did all of the options below. Generally it is not a good idea unless the number of people going is small.

LAX: One option is to take green line light rail to Norwalk (need to take a shuttle to the green line airport station), then Metro 460 to Disneyland, 460 is nearly all local and takes very long. It takes a little more than 2 hours, but most of the time is spent on Disneyland -> Norwalk (around 90 minutes). Total cost is $1.75... If you replace the 460 part with Uber/lyft, it is much faster. You can also do Flyaway (to Union station) + Amtrak (or Metrolink) + OCTA 43/543 (for Fullerton) or ART 15 / OCTA 50 (for Anaheim). It also takes about 2 hours, cost around $20.

LGB: Long beach 104 (to Norwalk / Wardlow) + OCTA 46.  About 1.5 hours, cost $3.25.

SNA: As mentioned above, OCTA 76 (to MacArthur / Harbor) + OCTA 43/543. About 1 hour, cost $2 (OCTA's single ride ticket is valid for 1 hour, can be used for transfer, though I do not know if it is the intention...)

ONT: This one... too difficult...

BUR: You can take the train, either Amtrak or Metrolink (need a transfer at Union station), and then either OCTA 43/543 (if you use Fullerton station) or OCTA 50/ ART 15 (if you use Anaheim station). Cost around $20, takes 2 hours.

OCTA 43/543 Metro 460 is right on Harbor outside the door, OCTA 46 is on Ball near the TRAM, OCTA 50 is on Katella. In order to utilize transfer feature for public transportation in LA area, you need a "TAP" card which you can obtain on ticket machines for $1. For OCTA fare, you can use the app.



BadPinkTink said:


> where is the Disneyland pick up for this bus, how much is it and how long does it take to get from Disney / Anaheim to LAX? This might be an option for me in the summer, as I'm looking for alternative shuttles now that SuperShuttle is gone.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

baozi said:


> He was talking about SNA. Since you brought it up, I can provide some more information on public transportation. It is more based on weekday schedules. I am not actually based in LA area, so these might not be the best options, but they are doable, I did all of these. Generally it is not a good idea unless the number of people going is small.
> 
> LAX: One option is to take green line light rail to Norwalk, then Metro 460 to Disneyland, 460 is nearly all local and takes very long. It takes a little more than 2 hours 15, but most of the time is spent on Disneyland -> Norwalk (around 90 minutes). Total cost is $1.75... If you replace 460 with Uber/lyft, it is much faster. You can also do Flyaway + Amtrak (or Metrolink) + ART 15 / OCTA 50. It also takes about 2 hours, cost around $20.
> 
> LGB: Long beach 104 + OCTA 46.  About 1.5 hours, cost $3.25.
> 
> SNA: As mentioned above, OCTA 76 + OCTA 43/543. About 1 hour, cost $2 (OCTA's single ride ticket is valid for 1 hour, can be used for transfer, though I do not know if it is the intention...)
> 
> ONT: This one... too difficult...
> 
> BUR: You can take the train, either Amtrak or Metrolink, and then either OCTA 43/543 (if you use Fullerton station) or OCTA 50/ ART 15 (if you use Anaheim station). Cost around $20, takes 2 hours.


I'm going to add this to the first post since there isn't a lot of information there for public transportation.


----------



## BadPinkTink

@baozi  thanks for that, some really good info  

I have taken the 460 from Downtown LA to Disney before, its a great option 

I just need transport from Disney / Anaheim to LAX, so I think Karmel is still my best option.


----------



## jacandjan

We used Primtime express service last week to and from LAX/Disneyland and were very happy. $63 each way for the 2 of us. Shared ride is cheaper but these were private rides.


----------



## lorilclevelandrn

Hi there...

Getting ready to book with Lansky’s and curious if any promotional offers out there?

Have a Blessed Sunday!


----------



## goofy1954

Also very interested in this, although our trip isn't until November.


----------



## erinlynn2020

marjorieeeee said:


> I’m really into public transportation. OCTA bus 76 leaves the airport to Disneyland every hour M-F 6am to 6pm. No car seats needed on big buses. Use google maps to figure out best bus to transfer to get to Airbnb.


Is that to / from SNA? I’ll be solo so totally up for taking public transportation


----------



## erinlynn2020

baozi said:


> He was talking about SNA. Since you brought it up, I can provide some more information on public transportation. It is more based on weekday schedules.
> 
> I am not actually based in LA area, so these might not be the best options. However, I visit LA about once per month from the bay area, I did all of the options below. Generally it is not a good idea unless the number of people going is small.
> 
> LAX: One option is to take green line light rail to Norwalk (need to take a shuttle to the green line airport station), then Metro 460 to Disneyland, 460 is nearly all local and takes very long. It takes a little more than 2 hours, but most of the time is spent on Disneyland -> Norwalk (around 90 minutes). Total cost is $1.75... If you replace the 460 part with Uber/lyft, it is much faster. You can also do Flyaway (to Union station) + Amtrak (or Metrolink) + OCTA 43/543 (for Fullerton) or ART 15 / OCTA 50 (for Anaheim). It also takes about 2 hours, cost around $20.
> 
> LGB: Long beach 104 (to Norwalk / Wardlow) + OCTA 46.  About 1.5 hours, cost $3.25.
> 
> SNA: As mentioned above, OCTA 76 (to MacArthur / Harbor) + OCTA 43/543. About 1 hour, cost $2 (OCTA's single ride ticket is valid for 1 hour, can be used for transfer, though I do not know if it is the intention...)
> 
> ONT: This one... too difficult...
> 
> BUR: You can take the train, either Amtrak or Metrolink (need a transfer at Union station), and then either OCTA 43/543 (if you use Fullerton station) or OCTA 50/ ART 15 (if you use Anaheim station). Cost around $20, takes 2 hours.
> 
> OCTA 43/543 Metro 460 is right on Harbor outside the door, OCTA 46 is on Ball near the TRAM, OCTA 50 is on Katella. In order to utilize transfer feature for public transportation in LA area, you need a "TAP" card which you can obtain on ticket machines for $1. For OCTA fare, you can use the app.


Thank you for this !


----------



## dismsn

Just flew into SNA today and took a taxi to the Grand Californian.  It was about $40 + tip.  Super easy.  There are signs near baggage claim showing you where to go to catch a cab.  We were eating lunch at Downtown Disney after checking into the hotel within an hour of landing at the airport.  Very easy and convenient for anyone wondering about using a taxi.


----------



## erinlynn2020

dismsn said:


> Just flew into SNA today and took a taxi to the Grand Californian.  It was about $40 + tip.  Super easy.  There are signs near baggage claim showing you where to go to catch a cab.  We were eating lunch at Downtown Disney after checking into the hotel within an hour of landing at the airport.  Very easy and convenient for anyone wondering about using a taxi.


Thanks for sharing this. Really appreciate hearing your experience today.  I’ve never flown into SNA, & then I fly out of LAX just to make life more interesting


----------



## theluckyrabbit

lorilclevelandrn said:


> Hi there...
> 
> Getting ready to book with Lansky’s and curious if any promotional offers out there?
> 
> Have a Blessed Sunday!


Other than checking their website and using Google, I haven't seen anything mentioned on this board.


----------



## froganon

I hope I'm posting this in the right section...
So, I'd like to visit the resort in early September of 2020 for my birthday, but I have an issue I've never had to deal with before. See, I fly into California to either the Ontario airport, LGB, or LAX because they are the most cost-effective for me, even if I try the avoid LAX as much as possible. I used to take the Disneyland Express buses by Coach to my hotels with my family or girlfriend. It was really convenient, budget-friendly, worry-free, and we felt a lot more safe because of it, because, well... No offense to the locals, but LA's size and traffic really spook me, and I don't want myself or anyone else to deal with the traffic and crowds. Not my family, not even the Lyft or Uber driver.

Unfortunately, the Disneyland Express buses ceased operation in January for no apparent reason, and it really has me in a pickle. I'm planning a solo trip, too. I do this with every area I travel, but I get ultra paranoid about walking through and around big cities like Phoenix, Salt Lake City, or LA, especially being a woman all alone with all of my stuff. It's sad that it has to be that way. Oh, and for the hotel I'm eyeballing, It's the Hilton Anaheim. They have a bus service (ART to be exact), but they don't go to any of the airports. Just around Anaheim. Does anyone know of any safe and perhaps budget-friendly ways to get from say, LAX to the hotel, or at least close to it and vice versa, or will I just have to suck it up and get a rental car or a Lyft?

It'd really help me out and ease anxiety! Hopefully the info in this thread will also help others. Thanks!


----------



## VandVsmama

I haven't used it myself, but a lot of people have spoken highly of Lansky's.


----------



## Canadian Harmony

Karmel Shuttle. I love them (I usually catch them from SNA). I travel alone a lot too and feel completely safe with them.


----------



## sherilaine

froganon said:


> Oh, and for the hotel I'm eyeballing, It's the Hilton Anaheim. *They have a bus service (ART to be exact)*, but they don't go to any of the airports. Just around Anaheim. Does anyone know of any safe and perhaps budget-friendly ways to get from say, LAX to the hotel, or at least close to it and vice versa, or will I just have to suck it up and get a rental car or a Lyft?
> 
> It'd really help me out and ease anxiety! Thanks!



Glad to see others have given suggestions on alternative for airport to hotel transport.

Just want to let you know though that the ART is the Anaheim Resort Transportation, it is not specific to the Hilton.  This is public transportation in Anaheim.


----------



## gerilyne

Lansky isn't terribly budget friendly but I really like using them.  In a week and a half it will be our 3rd time using their service; they are there waiting for us with a sign when we arrive, they help with luggage to the car and will make a grocery stop if needed.  I am like you, the thought of driving in LA traffic is anxiety inducing and I liked using the Disneyland Express buses was less scary as a passenger.  I am also a terrible passenger in any car just because I am not in control and a lot of traffic on fast freeways that I don't know freaks me out.  I hate driving up to Portland, OR because of all the traffic and I live about an hour away from it. 

That said, I like Lansky and never feel unsafe in their cars, the drivers have all been super professional, helpful and they seem like good drivers who really know their way around town.  It is almost double the cost of round trip for 2 based on what the Disneyland express prices were but I am skittish to do Uber or Lyft so this is what we use now.


----------



## BigOHawk

Canadian Harmony said:


> Karmel Shuttle. I love them (I usually catch them from SNA). I travel alone a lot too and feel completely safe with them.


I'll be using Karmel for the first time as well next month. What's the procedure again for contacting them upon arrival at LAX? Just call them after I've got my bags? I thought I read where they send a text or something around your plane arrival time to confirm you are ready for pickup? Or, is it a must that I call them?


----------



## tlcdoula

If you can find a flight into SNA I just uber from there or taxi it is cheap and fast.  We are flying back home through LAX I also try to avoid them at all costs, but there were no flights out of SNA for us to get home with so that is our only choice.  I am thinking I will book a transfer with someone so I am interested to hear everyones options,


----------



## froganon

sherilaine said:


> Glad to see others have given suggestions on alternative for airport to hotel transport.
> 
> Just want to let you know though that the ART is the Anaheim Resort Transportation, it is not specific to the Hilton.  This is public transportation in Anaheim.


I figured as much. Thanks for that info!


----------



## goooof1

LGB is the closest airport of the 3 mentioned.  Very easy, small airport...  transportation is across the street....  taxis and shuttles (and rental cars).  You can book a shared shuttle or walk over and talk to the drivers.


----------



## Disney Dider

VandVsmama said:


> I haven't used it myself, but a lot of people have spoken highly of Lansky's.


 Do you know how much lansky is from lax? I can’t find any prices.


----------



## froganon

Canadian Harmony said:


> Karmel Shuttle. I love them (I usually catch them from SNA). I travel alone a lot too and feel completely safe with them.


I haven't heard of them. Probably because I don't frequent SNA... I'll keep them in mind, though!


----------



## mamapenguin

Canadian Harmony said:


> Karmel Shuttle. I love them (I usually catch them from SNA). I travel alone a lot too and feel completely safe with them.


I’m glad you posted this, that is who I am thinking of using.


----------



## Pamela M

I can't speak for shuttle from the airport to Disneyland - I drive from SF bay area.
But as a solo female traveler I would look at staying just a little closer. 
I travel solo a lot and I'm very comfortable walking alone around Disneyland but.... once you get past Harbor & Katella the mass of people thin out a little bit and it just puts me on edge. And I work in SF so comfortable walking around a big city. 
If you do stay at the Anaheim Hilton it's still walk-able or you can take the bus that drops off at the Toy Story lot (accross the street from Hilton). I've heard they have changed where you get the bus though and have to walk to the middle of the parking lot now.


----------



## becauseimnew

Pamela M said:


> I can't speak for shuttle from the airport to Disneyland - I drive from SF bay area.
> But as a solo female traveler I would look at staying just a little closer.
> I travel solo a lot and I'm very comfortable walking alone around Disneyland but.... once you get past Harbor & Katella the mass of people thin out a little bit and it just puts me on edge. And I work in SF so comfortable walking around a big city.
> If you do stay at the Anaheim Hilton it's still walk-able or you can take the bus that drops off at the Toy Story lot (accross the street from Hilton). I've heard they have changed where you get the bus though and have to walk to the middle of the parking lot now.


I arrived fat LAX at 10:30am Tuesday, it’s a work trip so I get reimbursed for transfer. At LAX you have to take the shuttle to the Uber/Lyft/Taxi area. Uber was quoting $42-$53, Lyft was $49. I used Lyft. I felt safe using it. it was a 40 minute drive. 

I’m staying at a hotel across from Toy Story parking. I walked to Disneyland in the evening, was about a mile from my hotel to security.On the way back I took the Toy Story shuttle, it was .4 miles from bus drop off to my hotel. Probably took longer to use the shuttle but my feet were tired. I will probably continue to walk in the morning and use the shuttle at night.


----------



## froganon

Canadian Harmony said:


> Karmel Shuttle. I love them (I usually catch them from SNA). I travel alone a lot too and feel completely safe with them.


It's awesome that you feel safe with them! I'll definitely check them out.


----------



## lalasmama

I'm a 40-something lady who travels solo to the DLR area a few times a year. I've used Lyft for a few years now. I've had some great drivers, some okay drivers, an awkward driver or two (talking politics once, and the other unloaded all her family drama at me), and 2 drivers that drove a little fast for my preference (but I arrived completely unscathed of course). The only uncomfortable driver I had was one who didn't speak any English, so I wasn't sure if he was understanding what I was asking/saying, and it was a 2 hour drive from Burbank to Disneyland. Hubs was with me that time, thankfully. 

At any rate, I was so scared to use Lyft, but once I actually did it, I found I loved it! So much quicker than the Disneyland Resort Express (and no waiting, waiting, waiting for the bus to get back to the airport!).


----------



## Becca1007

Also you can set up your safety contacts in Uber so that they can see your drivers information and where you are on your route. I believe the driver gets an alert that you are sharing the information too.


----------



## VandVsmama

Disney Dider said:


> Do you know how much lansky is from lax? I can’t find any prices.



https://www.golansky.com/services.html


----------



## jacandjan

There is also primetime shuttle. I have used them twice from LAX. Most rides are from the new LAX-IT pickup area now which is an easy walk or bus ride.


----------



## froganon

goooof1 said:


> LGB is the closest airport of the 3 mentioned.  Very easy, small airport...  transportation is across the street....  taxis and shuttles (and rental cars).  You can book a shared shuttle or walk over and talk to the drivers.


The one time I was at LGB was great. It _was _easy and the people there were great in my experience. I had no idea you could just book a shared shuttle like that!


----------



## starry_solo

There’s a really big discussion of this issue in the DLR board.

i think Karmel shuttle has vouchers with Get Away Today


----------



## Canadian Harmony

BigOHawk said:


> I'll be using Karmel for the first time as well next month. What's the procedure again for contacting them upon arrival at LAX? Just call them after I've got my bags? I thought I read where they send a text or something around your plane arrival time to confirm you are ready for pickup? Or, is it a must that I call them?


On the confirmation email they send you is the phone number you call once you have your bags. Just follow the prompts and the person will tell you what to look for - a van with a number on it (white), or a black SUV (which was super cool and made me feel like I was FBI, ha!), or whatever they send. They are very insistent you wait until you have your bags with you. I haven't waited more than 20 minutes in the past, so I'm not too concerned about wait times.


----------



## erinlynn2020

tlcdoula said:


> If you can find a flight into SNA I just uber from there or taxi it is cheap and fast.  We are flying back home through LAX I also try to avoid them at all costs, but there were no flights out of SNA for us to get home with so that is our only choice.  I am thinking I will book a transfer with someone so I am interested to hear everyones options,


Same! Flying in to SNA & out of LAX due to available flights, so watching this thread as well


----------



## dismsn

Just took Karmel from the GC to LAX.  The driver called 35 minutes prior to pick up to say he was downstairs waiting.  We were prepared to be waiting outside 15 minutes prior to pickup time but we felt really rushed getting called early.

When we got to the next pickup stop, those people said they also thought they were being picked up the same time we were told.

Other than the really early pickup, everything went well.  No issues with the driver and the van was a repurposed SuperShuttle van so Karmel must have purchased some of their vans.

I would definitely use them again but I'd be prepared for an earlier than expected pickup.


----------



## dhorner233

I flew into John Wayne last Monday. Took a taxi to the Tropicana on Harbor Blvd. I think it was $46. Split the fare with my cousin. Love the convenience of just walking out from baggage claim and bam there are taxi's waiting right there.

On the way back to the airport we used Uber for the first time in our lives. Worked out fine and cost, I think, $29. Only my cousin made the reservation from his room at the back of the hotel and the app told the driver we were behind the hotel. I showed my cousin how he could have put the name of the hotel in the comment section. It was nice the way you could track the driver on the app.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Since this thread is seeing a little more activity lately, I decided to do a copy and paste of my Karmel Shuttle review from a January 2020 trip originally posted a few pages back.  Hope it helps:



This is mainly for my fellow Super Shuttle peeps that are now wondering what to do transportation-wise.

Just wanted to come back and update with my Karmel experience his week. Getaway Today has a voucher for Karmel, and that helped me decide to go with this shuttle service -- that, and some positive reviews in this thread. I have had good experiences with GAT and figured they wouldn't be associated with Karmel if things were as bad as the general reviews proclaim.

I didn't actually use the voucher from GAT, since the price difference was only pennies. I decided it was best to just work directly with Karmel for my first time.

I made a reservation online for just myself (1 seat in a 9 passenger shared van for $30 + tip) to be picked up from LGB on Wednesday morning. One difference between SS and Karmel: Karmel tells you to collect your luggage AND THEN let them know you are ready to be picked up, as opposed to just showing up at a predetermined time. The day before my flight I received a text, confirming my reservation. When my plane landed I received a text welcoming me to Long Beach, with a "Ready to Go" link to click once I had picked up my luggage. I clicked the link after grabbing my bag and I received a response telling me the number of the vehicle that had been dispatched, and directing me to go to the island curb in the middle and wait for my driver. Three minutes later I received a call from the driver, asking where I was standing. I looked up and saw the shuttle pulling up right in front of the airport rather than in the island area, so I crossed back over and hopped in. (LGB is very small, and all ground transportation is right there in front of the outdoor baggage claim so there is really no question as to where you should be standing.)

I had a very friendly driver (who was playing an 80s station, which was getting me all geared up for 80s Nite...the whole reason I was there ). I was the only passenger. He dropped me off at Best Western Park Place Inn and Suites. It was 50 minutes between the time I was picked up and the time I sneaked up behind my sister at Jolly Holiday and surprised her.

My sister had a different experience. She flew into SNA. She received a text the day before confirming her shuttle reservation ($19 + tip one way). She landed, and received no text from Karmel as stated would be the case in the original confirmation email, so she texted the company as directed in the email. Ten minutes later and still no text response back. She called (as email directed) and asked where they were. They told her they hadn't received a text from her. She explained that was because she hadn't received the "Ready to Go" link (as I did) - so of course they hadn't received a text from her. She ended up waiting 20 minutes for a driver. A couple in their 70s was booked with Karmel and they also had issues. My sister saw/heard the driver yelling. She wasn't sure if he was yelling at the couple, or someone else (he had an earpiece). When the couple got in the shuttle she asked if he had been yelling at them. He hadn't - he was yelling at whoever else he was communicating with, which appeared to be a coworker. My sister's experience left a bad taste in her mouth. (She is also a former Super Shuttle user.)

We both flew out of LGB the next day so I reserved a return trip for 2 on a 9 passenger shared van. Total was $60 + tip for the 2 of us. Our pick up time was 3:30pm, but we were directed to be waiting outside of the hotel lobby 15 minutes early. The shuttle arrived at 3:20. The driver had one more passenger to pick up right next door at Tropicana, but her pick up time wasn't until 3:50pm. The driver called her to see if she was ready. Fortunately she was at the crosswalk waiting to cross so we only had to wait a few minutes. Ride to the airport was pleasant and quick, driver was fine.

I will use Karmel again. My entire experience was great. My sister's experience left a little to be desired but she said she would use them again.

It is worth mentioning that kids ride free with a paying adult if you get the Karmel vouchers through Getaway Today. (1 kid per paying adult, I think.)

I also saw a couple of blue Super Shuttle vans picking up passengers at our hotel. The "Super Shuttle" had been painted over in blue, but I could still see the words. So it was a plain blue van, no other markings. Not sure who the company behind them is now. Just kind of weird to see.


----------



## Paigesmom2013

I'd like to book our airport transfer today for the end of the month. Well be arriving at LAX mid afternoon on a Tuesday. 4 of us, with one folding booster, staying on Katella. I'm thinking Karmel shuttle to avoid the Lax It parking lot. My question is if I should do round trip or one way and do Uber XL to get back to the airport? Uber/Lyft might be a little cheaper and more reliable. (Zippy and Lansky had really high rate quotes.) I've never used ride share and we usually rent cars on vacation so this is new to me.
 Second question: do you have to use your own bags at stores like CVS or Walmart in Anaheim? I do at home but it's not required.


----------



## mcrowder1978

Last summer when my daughter and I were there we flew into Orange County but back out of LAX.  We used the Lyft XL (because I get Delta miles for it lol) and it only cost about 45-50 bucks I think with tip.  From Orange County it was 30 for the XL.   We are flying into LAX this summer and plan to do the same thing, my only concern is with the new ride share situation at LAX and having to go to a centralized pick up location.  Probably still use the Lyft just because it was easy and they will bring us right to the door.

As for the using your own bags at CVS or Walmart in Anaheim, while we were there last summer you could use your own at Walmart or pay 5 cents per plastic bag I think it was.  Probably $1 per cloth bag is my guess but I am not sure.


----------



## Canadian Harmony

I usually use Karmel shuttle. We don't have Uber/Lyft where I live so it doesn't even enter into my mind to use them. I like Karmel a lot.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Paigesmom2013 said:


> Second question: do you have to use your own bags at stores like CVS or Walmart in Anaheim?


You’ll be given the option to purchase a plastic bag for 10 cents. Reusable bags are also available to purchase.


----------



## OKC Disney Fan

We took a Lyft XL on Sunday afternoon from DLH to LAX and it was $80.


----------



## Paigesmom2013

Thank you for the replies!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Since this post is mostly airport/ground transportation related, I'm moving it to the Airport and Ground Transportation Superthread.


----------



## Emmaro

My family will be visiting DL in May for our first ever trip to this park. We frequent WDW so this whole shuttle thing is puzzling to me. Especially since many of them have such negative reviews. Right now I'm considering Karmel since they have better reviews than most and are a lot more affordable. Does anyone know if they provide car seats or do I have to bring my own? My son will be a few weeks shy of 4 during the time of our trip. So a car seat is a must. Thanks for the help.


----------



## goofy1954

Karmel told me they would not provide a booster, but several others do, including Lansky, MilWil, Zippy and Rapid. LAX round-trip prices from $230 to $370.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Emmaro said:


> My family will be visiting DL in May for our first ever trip to this park. We frequent WDW so this whole shuttle thing is puzzling to me. Especially since many of them have such negative reviews. Right now I'm considering Karmel since they have better reviews than most and are a lot more affordable. Does anyone know if they provide car seats or do I have to bring my own? My son will be a few weeks shy of 4 during the time of our trip. So a car seat is a must. Thanks for the help.


If your son is old enough/big enough for a travel booster, that might help open up your options. Many posters here use Mifold or Bubblebum travel booster seats. (Look on Amazon.com for good prices.) These seats are very portable and allow families to use ride share and other shuttles and car services when they don't want to bring a full car seat or full booster seat along on the trip. Otherwise, the pp is correct that Lansky's Car Service provides car seats upon request. Lansky's gets very good reviews on this board.


----------



## justinliew

The last time we used whatever snashuttle.com was. It was... fine? They had booster seats. We're using them again in a week, but once the kids are 8 we will probably use Lyft.


----------



## SL6827

Fly into LAX or John Wayne when going to Disneyland?  And do you just use an Uber to get the your hotel?


----------



## Indiana Scott

SNA and a taxi. It's the absolute fastest!


----------



## jcatron243

Choosing between the two< I would say John Wayne.  We use a car service, Anaheim Town Car.  Last time we took a taxi, the driver was ridiculously crazy.


----------



## tenneycjt

John wayne airport for sure, much closer less crowded, taxi or towncar


----------



## tenneycjt

another vote for anaheim towncar, they are agreat


----------



## mel2014

Don't forget to check LGB as well. It's my favorite airport, so easy to get in and out, the rideshare pick up is less than a 1000 feet from the farthest gate. Even with traffic, it's maybe 10 minutes farther than SNA.


----------



## MrJT

It all depends on the price. From San Antonio, the best way to fly was into LAX. At the time it was an inexpensive direct flight.


----------



## StageTek

SL6827 said:


> Fly into LAX or John Wayne when going to Disneyland?  And do you just use an Uber to get the your hotel?


LAX will always be the cheaper flight - from just about anywhere.

John Wayne airport is closest to DLR so transportation will be cheaper.

The Bob Hope airport is a good suggestion from mel2014 - it's small and easy to navigate. Transportation to DLR (Uber/taxi/towncar) will be just a little more than SNA.

I, too, would suggest a towncar over Uber. With luggage the service is worth the extra cost.

When are you traveling?


----------



## goooof1

SNA is the closest and a taxi is easiest and quickest!  LGB is close as well....  it is Long Beach (not "Bob Hope") airport.  Taxis from there are also very easy and have a flat rate to DLR area.


----------



## 22Tink

Always SNA and we Uber or Lyft to our hotel


----------



## ParkHopper1

SNA.

There has to be a SIGNIFICANT cost savings to justly the hassle and travel time to/from LAX to make it worth it IMO. 

Uber is easy peasy, at SNA Taxis are also almost always on standby to just jump in and go.


----------



## SL6827

StageTek said:


> LAX will always be the cheaper flight - from just about anywhere.
> 
> John Wayne airport is closest to DLR so transportation will be cheaper.
> 
> The Bob Hope airport is a good suggestion from mel2014 - it's small and easy to navigate. Transportation to DLR (Uber/taxi/towncar) will be just a little more than SNA.
> 
> I, too, would suggest a towncar over Uber. With luggage the service is worth the extra cost.
> 
> When are you traveling?


Who knows, lol.   Right now I am really researching Disneyland as a back up trip for next year if we can't cruise.  But I am wanting to cruise next year, so if all goes well with that plan, maybe in a few years.  Just got back from San Diego, and we really liked that town.  Kinda regret not going while we were there, but we will make it at some point.


----------



## pharmama

StageTek said:


> The Bob Hope airport is a good suggestion from mel2014 - it's small and easy to navigate.





goooof1 said:


> LGB is close as well....  it is Long Beach (not "Bob Hope") airport.



To clarify so no one ends up landing in a surprise location.  
LGB= Long Beach Airport which is small, fairly close and a great option for DLR if wherever you are traveling from has flights there
BUR= Burbank Hollywood Airport, which used to be known as Bob Hope Airport.  While still in the greater LA area, BUR is quite a ways from DLR and not necessarily a great option (unless your main destination is Universal Studios), though it is also pretty small and easy to navigate.  I know we have folks on here who have gone in and out of BUR due to super cheap flight deals.  It's not out of the realm of possibility.  You can add ONT (Ontario) to this same list as a small airport that's further afield but still might be an option.

As to the greater question, I agree that I would do SNA or LGB long before LAX.  But it all depends on availability, flight times and prices from wherever you are coming from.


----------



## Indiana Scott

jcatron243 said:


> Last time we took a taxi, the driver was ridiculously crazy.



And we had an Uber driver that was obviously high on something.
Can't label either group by the actions of one individual.

FWIW, we've had nothing but steller service from every cab we've taken.


----------



## VTHappyGirl

We actually flew into SNA and fly back to the East Coast from ONT(Ontario).  For some reason it was ~$550 cheaper for my family out of ONT and the schedule was much, much better too.  I am not sure how airlines were doing their pricing but I shopped around alot and ended up with 2 one-way tickets there were very affordable.

After arriving in LAX 1x from the East Coast I will never do that again.  I am use to city traffic but this was another beast altogether.


----------



## StageTek

Thank you all for pointing out my error.


----------



## bumbershoot

I usually do LAX. Flight tends to be cheaper, rental cars tend to be cheaper, flight is faster. All good things for me 



Indiana Scott said:


> SNA and a taxi. It's the absolute fastest!



Generally takes me an hour from LAX. Took me over an hour once to get to SNA in a taxi. It was rotten.

And I don’t like SNA 



Indiana Scott said:


> Can't label either group by the actions of one individual.



People label it positively, so negatively is fine, too.

Our one taxi ride in the area was stressful and irritating. Our rideshares in the area were good. Using super shuttle was not great. Using Karmel Shuttle overall
has been good. Using that cheap shuttle at SNA was bad bad bad bad. 90mph (then-husband was sitting in the passenger seat and could see the speedometer) on one of the flyovers and the van was rattling so badly I thought it was going to fall apart.

But I like rental cars above all.

And always ALWAYS check out ALL prices (transportation and flights) at each airport before making a decision. We had a complicated trip. ONT was the cheapest to fly into. I figured super shuttle had the same pricing structure at all airports. It did NOT. We eliminated all savings in flights with the way our arrivals and departures were, because SS was priced so differently.

so make a chart or a spreadsheet with all the combos.


----------



## bumbershoot

To be thorough...
There are 5 airports in the greater area.

LAX (Los Angeles)(as a traveler I find this to be a simple airport to navigate. Shuttles to all rental car companies.)

BUR (Burbank)(Bob Hope)

ONT (Ontario)

SNA (Santa Monica)(John Wayne)(very wide. Rental cars and shuttles just across the lanes for pickup and dropoff)

LGB (Long Beach)(Tiny. Adorable. Looks like Casablanca. Has never been even slightly affordable for MY trips.)


----------



## pharmama

bumbershoot said:


> SNA (Santa Monica)(John Wayne)(very wide. Rental cars and shuttles just across the lanes for pickup and dropoff)


I'm so sorry to be nitpicky but I don't want anyone to get confused... SNA is Santa Ana, not Santa Monica (LAX is actually right next to Santa Monica though!  We could start calling LAX Santa Monica airport to make it sound more glamorous and since LAX has such a bad reputation  )


----------



## Indiana Scott

Countless cab rides from SNA and every single one has been great. They're always clean, well maintained and the drivers were polite.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

SL6827 said:


> Who knows, lol.   Right now I am really researching Disneyland as a back up trip for next year if we can't cruise...


In doing all your research, look at the sticky threads at the top of the first page of this forum. You want this thread: * DLR Info/Links - Maps, Hotels, DISer Reviews, Hydroguy's tips, NEWBIE INFO here!. Click on that and revel in the library of information at your disposal, especially HYDROGUY'S SUPER THREADS AND TIPS. You'll be needing to read:
A DLR Guide for WDW Vets
HydroGuy Tips Compilation -- SO much helpful trip planning information here!
Airport Proximity to DLR and Ground Transportation Information ~ 3TinksAndAnEeyore -- this is the thread you're in right now -- keep checking here for updated information on airports and ground transportation to DLR
Superthread for Disneyland Resort Closure, 3/14/20 - TBA: Please Post All Relevant Questions and Information Here! -- keep checking here for updates on when the CA parks will reopen and for any updates on rules/procedures


----------



## mentos

pharmama said:


> I'm so sorry to be nitpicky but I don't want anyone to get confused... SNA is Santa Ana, not Santa Monica (LAX is actually right next to Santa Monica though!  We could start calling LAX Santa Monica airport to make it sound more glamorous and since LAX has such a bad reputation  )



haha for the record, Santa Monica is SMO. Trivia fact of the day: TV host Peter Tomarken (Press Your Luck) died in a plane crash after taking off from this airport in 2006. It's also set to close by 2028.

I used to love SNA until I started landing at the far end of the new terminal...it's a hike to rental cars when you've got a kid. My new preferred is LGB, rental cars right across the street and cheap flights from northern california (maybe not anymore since jetblue has left).

But the approach to SNA brings you alongside Disneyland from the north, and that's always fun. If it's in reverse configuration, you land coming in over the ocean/beach. There's also the modified take off procedure I think I mentioned before!


----------



## margot31

If you could only fly into LAX what shuttle service do you recommend?  It would only be me maybe my aunt coming in from baltimore, I would be coming from Hawaii.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

margot31 said:


> If you could only fly into LAX what shuttle service do you recommend?  It would only be me maybe my aunt coming in from baltimore, I would be coming from Hawaii.


When are your trip dates? There aren't that many shuttle services to choose from right now. Many people here use Karmel Shuttle. Others use Uber or Lyft or a car service like Lansky's.


----------



## mocame

So, I'm looking to possibly change my May trip to August.  When I booked my flights for my May trip, the cheaper and best airport with the number of flights and times of flights was LAX.  Now when I look at an August trip, I can fly into SNA for the same price and same timeframe but there is only one flight.  My DD who is coming with me would like to experience and see LAX but I'm looking at smaller Uber fare cost and less hassle of a smaller airport like SNA.  What would you choose?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

mocame said:


> So, I'm looking to possibly change my May trip to August.  When I booked my flights for my May trip, the cheaper and best airport with the number of flights and times of flights was LAX.  Now when I look at an August trip, I can fly into SNA for the same price and same timeframe but there is only one flight.  My DD who is coming with me would like to experience and see LAX but I'm looking at smaller Uber fare cost and less hassle of a smaller airport like SNA.  What would you choose?


No question, SNA for convenience and proximity to DLR. However, if that one flight is at a super inconvenient time, then I would be open to looking at LAX.


----------



## mocame

theluckyrabbit said:


> No question, SNA for convenience and proximity to DLR. However, if that one flight is at a super inconvenient time, then I would be open to looking at LAX.


The flights are almost the exact same times but flying in/out of SNA would mean we would have 1 less different airport for layovers.  With using SNA, the layovers are all in Atlanta versus Detroit on the way there and Atlanta on the way home if we use LAX.  I wonder in this Covid-19 world right now, is it better to be flying into/out of a small airport or a larger one?  Larger may mean higher virus risk and longer time getting in/out (possibly more screening of passengers) but they have more flights available.  Smaller airport may have smaller risk and quicker to get in/out of but if the flight gets canceled, I don't have any other options.


----------



## margot31

theluckyrabbit said:


> When are your trip dates? There aren't that many shuttle services to choose from right now. Many people here use Karmel Shuttle. Others use Uber or Lyft or a car service like Lansky's.


Trip would be next year. But doing research as I have never been to Disneyland. Trying to get a general idea of my basic costs before I really commit to a deal my husband offered me about Disneyland.


----------



## GoofyforDisney3

I just switched my trip dates from May to November (fingers crossed I didn't make a mistake going with the week of Thanksgiving. LOL) and when I booked airfare in May it was cheapest to fly in and out of LAX for me.  Well, now that the dates are changed we will be flying from a different city so I was able to score one way flights to Burbank (the first few days will be in LA and USH) and then we will fly home from LAX after our DL stay.  I tried for LGB or SNA, but the prices were either way higher or they didn't fly back into the city we are flying from.  I actually banked $150 in credits to use for a future flight.  I'm hoping this is all a good sign!  Now I have to figure out how to get from DL to LAX the easiest/cheapest/fastest.  If the flight doesn't leave until 2:00 pm what time do you recommend leaving Anaheim?  Also, is it best to just use an Urber or Lyft or is there shuttles that are better to go with?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

GoofyforDisney3 said:


> I just switched my trip dates from May to November (fingers crossed I didn't make a mistake going with the week of Thanksgiving. LOL) and when I booked airfare in May it was cheapest to fly in and out of LAX for me.  Well, now that the dates are changed we will be flying from a different city so I was able to score one way flights to Burbank (the first few days will be in LA and USH) and then we will fly home from LAX after our DL stay.  I tried for LGB or SNA, but the prices were either way higher or they didn't fly back into the city we are flying from.  I actually banked $150 in credits to use for a future flight.  I'm hoping this is all a good sign!  Now I have to figure out how to get from DL to LAX the easiest/cheapest/fastest.  If the flight doesn't leave until 2:00 pm what time do you recommend leaving Anaheim?  Also, is it best to just use an Urber or Lyft or is there shuttles that are better to go with?


Date? Day of week? How many people? How much luggage? Any car seats or boosters needed?


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

Delta has suspended service to Burbank and Long Beach entirely until September when they will review.  The idea is if a market has multiple airports serviced by Delta to consolidate since passengers like in this case can go to LAX.

   I love the Long Beach airport, though we usually use Jet Blue. This certainly has some impact on potential summer plans *if* Disneyland were to open.
  Here is the official press release.

https://news.delta.com/delta-temporarily-consolidate-flying-select-us-metros


----------



## Disney Lvr of Old

this scared me. We have tickets for SNA in August through Delta.  fingers crossed they don't make any other changes..


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

I am sorry! I will edit the title to avoid suspense.  We don’t need any clickbait to spook us, life does that already.


----------



## AndrewC

Oh man I'm going to be sad if they keep the SNA route dropped into October. I've just recently starting flying in and out of SNA and it's so wonderful compared to LAX. I usually land around 10am, have tea at the DLH at noon, my room is usually ready by the time tea is done and then hang out in DTD for a little while before an early park day the next morning.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

No, @AndrewC John Wayne SNA is fine (so far) 
@Disney Lvr of Old was saying it’s spooked them by my vague title (which is fixed)

    The two airports affected are Long Beach and Burbank and again only by Delta.


----------



## AndrewC

disneyland_is_magic said:


> No, @AndrewC John Wayne SNA is fine (so far)
> @Disney Lvr of Old was saying it’s spooked them by my vague title (which is fixed)
> 
> The two airports affected are Long Beach and Burbank and again only by Delta.



*Sigh* and I even read your full post and somehow STILL thought it was SNA.

I guess I'm booking my SNA flight now, there's a chance BUR/LGB people may rebook to SNA instead of LAX and flights may start to fill up a little more. Even a handful of seats sold can sometimes bump the price up a little.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

It’s okay! I get it. Wear a mask? Okay I don’t like it but I can do that!

   Fly into LAX? I am out.


----------



## AndrewC

disneyland_is_magic said:


> It’s okay! I get it. Wear a mask? Okay I don’t like it but I can do that!
> 
> Fly into LAX?  Okay I am out.



I actually don't mind LAX (and they have a SkyClub to hang out in!) but I HATE the drive between Disney and LAX. Even though I usually do Universal toward the end of the week I'll trek back to Disney and book DLH for at least one night so the day I depart I leave from Disney and head to SNA. It's just so nice being 15 minutes or so away rather than 90+ minutes...


----------



## mentos

I’m starting to like LGB more than SNA, mostly because the rental car counter is right across the street vs the hike I face when landing in the new terminal at SNA (I fly southwest usually)


----------



## OKW Lover

AndrewC said:


> I actually don't mind LAX (and they have a SkyClub to hang out in!) but I HATE the drive between Disney and LAX.


Agree about the drive.  
Otherwise I hate LAX.  The terminals (yes the new ones) are poorly laid out in the gate areas, especially #3.  Hard to know just where the actual boarding line is.  And the sky club(s) are too small for the number of patrons.  In that sense, the one in the old terminals was much better.  Just for the record, we are DL Plat and regularly fly up front.  (Yes, we are snobs)


----------



## gelatoni fan

OKW Lover said:


> Agree about the drive.
> Otherwise I hate LAX.  The terminals (yes the new ones) are poorly laid out in the gate areas, especially #3.  Hard to know just where the actual boarding line is.  And the sky club(s) are too small for the number of patrons.  In that sense, the one in the old terminals was much better.  Just for the record, we are DL Plat and regularly fly up front.  (Yes, we are snobs)



I also hate LAX. The wait for rental car vans is way too long and it's not really in a convenient location. The trouble to get to the American Eagle terminals for some AA domestic flights is also a nightmare. The only redeeming thing in LAX is the awesome Star Alliance lounge which is excellent by the standards of a US business class lounge. Unfortunately, it's quite a long walk from the United domestic terminal so I have to arrive extra early if I'm going to have lunch in the lounge when flying domestic. LAX also has priority pass options which isn't a thing for SNA or LGB. Unfortunately, it doesn't make sense to use priority pass in LAX when flying Southwest due to the extra walk so this barely factors in to my preference. If UA didn't change their policy on UA club passes, I would probably rank SNA as my favorite because in the past, you could use the lounge when flying Southwest. But given how far you have to walk for the Uber/Lyft stop or rental cars in SNA, I may now slightly prefer LGB.


----------



## mmouse50

Does anyone have any recommendations for a limo service - there will be 7 people and atleast 8 pieces of luggage  round trip from LAX to Disneyland hotel


----------



## Ross Kratter

mmouse50 said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for a limo service - there will be 7 people and atleast 8 pieces of luggage  round trip from LAX to Disneyland hotel


Lansky gets recommended often on these boards.


----------



## zakdavid

mmouse50 said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for a limo service - there will be 7 people and atleast 8 pieces of luggage  round trip from LAX to Disneyland hotel


I like Uber XL and lax has redone there pickup system but XL can still get you curbside


----------



## kaytieeldr

PP would need at least two Uber XL, so at least two Uber accounts on different phones.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

mmouse50 said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for a limo service - there will be 7 people and atleast 8 pieces of luggage  round trip from LAX to Disneyland hotel


Will anyone in your party need a car seat or a booster? CA has strict laws about car seat/booster requirements. Lansky can provide these, if needed -- make the request with your reservation. Agree with the pp that Lansky gets very good reviews on this board. They will also provide one short grocery stop on the way to your hotel so that you can get water, snacks, and a few things for your hotel stay.


----------



## sjmac42

mmouse50 said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for a limo service - there will be 7 people and atleast 8 pieces of luggage  round trip from LAX to Disneyland hotel


I’d recommend Karmel shuttle if you have no children 8yo or younger or Zippy Shuttle and Lansky Limo if you do.  All 3 are good reliable options.


----------



## Katie Count

theluckyrabbit said:


> Will anyone in your party need a car seat or a booster? CA has strict laws about car seat/booster requirements. Lansky can provide these, if needed -- make the request with your reservation. Agree with the pp that Lansky gets very good reviews on this board. They will also provide one short grocery stop on the way to your hotel so that you can get water, snacks, and a few things for your hotel stay.


Do you know what the CA laws are for car seat/booster requirements? We had Karmel Shuttle booked for our trip and they changed our reservation to a private car because of COVID. I have a nine year old daughter who is usually fine if it is a shuttle bus, not sure if she would need a booster for a private car out in CA or not.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Katie Count said:


> Do you know what the CA laws are for car seat/booster requirements? We had Karmel Shuttle booked for our trip and they changed our reservation to a private car because of COVID. I have a nine year old daughter who is usually fine if it is a shuttle bus, not sure if she would need a booster for a private car out in CA or not.


She should be fine, unless she is unusually small for her age -- I believe the age limit is 8.

ETA: CA Car Seat Law 2020
Children under the age of 8 must be secured in a *car seat* or *booster seat* in the back *seat*. Children who are 8 years of age OR have reached 4'9” in height may be secured by a *booster seat*, but at a minimum must be secured by a *safety* belt. (*California* Vehicle Code Section 27363.)


----------



## Katie Count

Anybody know a rough estimate what an Uber would cost from SNA to Tropicana Inn & Suites? Probably an Uber XL (three people, six bags)?


----------



## sgerto

*Your options*
UberX
$18.84

Comfort
$22.43

UberXL
$30.28


----------



## Katie Count

sgerto said:


> *Your options*
> UberX
> $18.84
> 
> Comfort
> $22.43
> 
> UberXL
> $30.28


Ok, that's a lot cheaper than a shuttle  
I might have to rethink our travel plans a bit. We are currently supposed to fly from Chicago to LAX and then use Karmel Shuttle to get to the Tropicana. I might change that to be Chicago to SNA and then use an Uber/Lyft instead of the shuttle. I hate that Milwaukee has no nonstop flights to LA. Southwest used to have some here and there but none are showing right now so we are booked on American Airlines.


----------



## lalasmama

Katie Count said:


> Anybody know a rough estimate what an Uber would cost from SNA to Tropicana Inn & Suites? Probably an Uber XL (three people, six bags)?





sgerto said:


> *Your options*
> UberX
> $18.84
> 
> Comfort
> $22.43
> 
> UberXL
> $30.28


Remember that time and day will also play a huge part. I've paid as little as $20 and as much as $50 with Uber or Lyft depending on when my flight is getting in (LGB to the resort area, which is a similar milage as SNA to the resort area). For example, Tuesday midmorning is substantially cheaper than Fridays at 4:00 pm.


----------



## Katie Count

I canceled our Karmel Shuttle service a few days ago. I emailed them yesterday to see when the refund would hit our credit card and they came back and said that they don't have anyone in their accounting department in the office right now because of the California lock downs, but people are expected back next Wednesday. They also said that the next Wednesday date could change because of the ongoing COVID situation. Has anyone else dealt with this in the last few weeks? Does it sound like they are just dragging their feet to not process my refund?


----------



## sjmac42

Sounds reasonable and truthful to me Katie Count.  Hopefully they won’t go broke in the meantime but I believe what they have told you, they likely do have staff stood down, in lockdown, with CV19 or otherwise unable to go to the office.


----------



## Katie Count

sjmac42 said:


> Sounds reasonable and truthful to me Katie Count.  Hopefully they won’t go broke in the meantime but I believe what they have told you, they likely do have staff stood down, in lockdown, with CV19 or otherwise unable to go to the office.


I was just thinking that if you have staff that are able to accept new reservations, that they could probably process refunds as well. I guess I’ll know more next week.


----------



## Tiggerish

Katie Count said:


> I was just thinking that if you have staff that are able to accept new reservations, that they could probably process refunds as well. I guess I’ll know more next week.



Maybe giving someone working from their home computer access to a booking system is a far different risk level than allowing them to access a company's financial system?  Hopefully, they will be able to process your refund soon.


----------



## sjmac42

I’m sure they will process your refund if and when they get through the current challenges but I think it’s understandable that processing new business is a higher priority to the financial health of the business and their employees then processing refunds for the time been.  They are a very good, ethical company and I’m sure they will get to you in due course.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Hi all, I am a big fan of a jet blue... We like their early flight into LGB from PDX and take their late flight home... well no more... discovered yesterday (maybe you all already know this), they seem to have cut LGB from their list after 10/6.  So I have a credit with them from my cancelled March trip that is probably going to sit in the account for some time... maybe they will add it back, but a I am not holding my breath.


----------



## mentos

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> Hi all, I am a big fan of a jet blue... We like their early flight into LGB from PDX and take their late flight home... well no more... discovered yesterday (maybe you all already know this), they seem to have cut LGB from their list after 10/6.  So I have a credit with them from my cancelled March trip that is probably going to sit in the account for some time... maybe they will add it back, but a I am not holding my breath.



Their retrenchment from LGB is going to be permanent  they began culling flights and shifting ops to LAX back in February pre-COVID, and I think COVID just accelerated plans already on the books. You can even trace it back to 2017 when the City/Airport denied a customs facility + constant fighting over noise restrictions.

I would use those JetBlue credits for other destinations (or to LAX, yuck) and start looking at Southwest, which is picking up a lot of the slots at LGB.

I love WN, but I've flown B6 since the early 00s out of LGB back when it was just a series of modular trailers. LAX is such a terrible airport, I will probably never follow them there, ever.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

mentos said:


> I would use those JetBlue credits for other destinations (or to LAX, yuck) and start looking at Southwest, which is picking up a lot of the slots at LGB.
> 
> I love WN, but I've flown B6 since the early 00s out of LGB back when it was just a series of modular trailers. LAX is such a terrible airport, I will probably never follow them there, ever.



looks like nothing going to LAX either... it’s a bummer... they seem to have pulled up to the Bay Area.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Has anyone flown recently? I keep seeing non-stop bad reports of airlines not enforcing precautions. United being one of the worst and guess which airline our travel credit is with..::


----------



## BadPinkTink

Another one bites the dust 

https://www.lyft.com/blog/posts/ca-operations-update
*LYFT* *Rideshare operations are being suspended in California From August 20*

At 11:59PM PT today August 20  our rideshare operations in California will be suspended. This is not something we wanted to do, as we know millions of Californians depend on Lyft for daily, essential trips. We’re personally reaching out to riders and drivers to share more about why this is happening, what you can do about it, and to provide some transportation alternatives.

*Why this is happening*
For multiple years, we’ve been advocating for a path to offer benefits to drivers who use the Lyft platform — including a minimum earnings guarantee and a healthcare subsidy — while maintaining the flexibility and control that independent contractors enjoy. This is something drivers have told us over and over again that they want.

Instead, what Sacramento politicians are pushing is an employment model that 4 out of 5 drivers don’t support. This change would also necessitate an overhaul of the entire business model — it’s not a switch that can be flipped overnight.

In this new model that politicians are pushing:

Passengers would experience reduced service, especially in suburban and rural areas
80% of drivers would lose work and the rest would have scheduled shifts, and capped hourly earnings.
Lower-income riders trying to make it to essential jobs and medical appointments would be faced with unaffordable prices (38% of Lyft rides in California begin or end in low-income areas that have few transit options already).

We don’t want to suspend operations. We are going to keep up the fight for a benefits model that works for _all_ drivers and our riders. We’ve spent hundreds of hours meeting with policymakers and labor leaders to craft an alternative proposal for drivers that includes *a minimum earnings guarantee, mileage reimbursement, a health care subsidy, and occupational accident insurance*, without the negative consequences.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

BadPinkTink said:


> Another one bites the dust
> 
> https://www.lyft.com/blog/posts/ca-operations-update
> *LYFT* *Rideshare operations are being suspended in California From August 20*
> 
> At 11:59PM PT today August 20  our rideshare operations in California will be suspended. This is not something we wanted to do, as we know millions of Californians depend on Lyft for daily, essential trips. We’re personally reaching out to riders and drivers to share more about why this is happening, what you can do about it, and to provide some transportation alternatives.
> 
> *Why this is happening*
> For multiple years, we’ve been advocating for a path to offer benefits to drivers who use the Lyft platform — including a minimum earnings guarantee and a healthcare subsidy — while maintaining the flexibility and control that independent contractors enjoy. This is something drivers have told us over and over again that they want.
> 
> Instead, what Sacramento politicians are pushing is an employment model that 4 out of 5 drivers don’t support. This change would also necessitate an overhaul of the entire business model — it’s not a switch that can be flipped overnight.
> 
> In this new model that politicians are pushing:
> 
> Passengers would experience reduced service, especially in suburban and rural areas
> 80% of drivers would lose work and the rest would have scheduled shifts, and capped hourly earnings.
> Lower-income riders trying to make it to essential jobs and medical appointments would be faced with unaffordable prices (38% of Lyft rides in California begin or end in low-income areas that have few transit options already).
> 
> We don’t want to suspend operations. We are going to keep up the fight for a benefits model that works for _all_ drivers and our riders. We’ve spent hundreds of hours meeting with policymakers and labor leaders to craft an alternative proposal for drivers that includes *a minimum earnings guarantee, mileage reimbursement, a health care subsidy, and occupational accident insurance*, without the negative consequences.


Last-minute reprieve... for now. 

https://www.cnn.com/2020/08/20/tech/uber-lyft-california-shutdown/index.html


----------



## disneedee

looking for advise on how to get 9 people + luggage from ONT to DLH.  do not want to rent car or use uber or lyft.


----------



## midnight star

I've seen a lot of people mention Lanksy. You can check to see if they do rides from Ontario to DL.


----------



## edhmom

I know you said you don't want to rent a car, but I have done one way car rentals before when going to or from the airport for long trips where I don't want to leave my car parked.  It works out well.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Uber doesn't serve ONT, so that option is out anyway. Lansky Car Service gets great reviews here, but I don't know if they serve ONT. A one way rental is a good idea. There are several places to drop off the car near DLR, e.g. walking distance to the parks.


----------



## smartlabelprint

disneedee said:


> looking for advise on how to get 9 people + luggage from ONT to DLH.  do not want to rent car or use uber or lyft.


It’s been probably 7 years but we did the private van through supershuttle. There were 8 including a baby and heavy on the luggage,  stroller, baby swing, etc.


----------



## BadPinkTink

smartlabelprint said:


> It’s been probably 7 years but we did the private van through supershuttle. There were 8 including a baby and heavy on the luggage,  stroller, baby swing, etc.



Super Shuttle closed down early  2020, just before Covid


----------



## smartlabelprint

BadPinkTink said:


> Super Shuttle closed down early  2020, just before Covid


Oh! Thanks!

I wonder if prime time has a similar personal shuttle.


----------



## disneedee

Lansky told me they don’t do pickups at ONT.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

There are reasons why this board doesn't usually recommend ONT over other DLR area airports. Lack of transportation options is one of them. Many people post that they rent a car, either one way or for the length of their stay -- it's just easier.
OP, will you need any car seats or boosters? CA laws are pretty strict about this.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

smartlabelprint said:


> Oh! Thanks!
> 
> I wonder if prime time has a similar personal shuttle.


Look over the first post in this superthread. That should get you updated on what's going on with the shuttles. The changes that happened in airport transportation have been posted in red.


----------



## CO2CA

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for our early January trip. I still have a good feeling about them opening *knock on wood*. I just realized tonight about the transportation from LAX to DL. I don't know if I feel comfortable with Uber/Lansky. I'm half tempted to just rent a car for us to be on the extra safe side, but can't imagine driving in traffic lol Three lanes I can handle, but 5 or 6!!!

Yes, we will be in an airplane for ~2 hours, but something still seems different about a 30 minute car ride with a stranger Decisions, decisions.


----------



## bardays

CO2CA said:


> I'm keeping my fingers crossed for our early January trip. I still have a good feeling about them opening *knock on wood*. I just realized tonight about the transportation from LAX to DL. I don't know if I feel comfortable with Uber/Lansky. I'm half tempted to just rent a car for us to be on the extra safe side, but can't imagine driving in traffic lol Three lanes I can handle, but 5 or 6!!!
> 
> Yes, we will be in an airplane for ~2 hours, but something still seems different about a 30 minute car ride with a stranger Decisions, decisions.


I would imagine any driver would be wearing a mask and very cautious? you have to take a shuttle bus to the car rentals at LAX. I am assuming every driver is masked up?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

CO2CA said:


> I'm keeping my fingers crossed for our early January trip. I still have a good feeling about them opening *knock on wood*. I just realized tonight about the transportation from LAX to DL. I don't know if I feel comfortable with Uber/Lansky...


Uber, Lyft, and Lansky should have their safety protocols posted on their websites. I know that Uber has strict safety rules for drivers and passengers. I would imagine that holds true for Lyft, too. Lansky has been very good with customer service throughout this lockdown mess. Check their website for information and call if you have any questions.
By the way, will you be needing car seats or boosters? If so, then Lansky's is your best option or rental car and bring your own car seat/booster.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Last-minute reprieve... for now.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/08/20/tech/uber-lyft-california-shutdown/index.html


Update: Prop. 22 passed in CA. 
https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2020-11-03/2020-california-election-tracking-prop-22


----------



## theluckyrabbit

For those traveling to CA, update from Gov. Newsom, 11/16/20:


----------



## theluckyrabbit

For those traveling to LAX, Van Nuys Airport, or Union Station:

https://www.flylax.com/travelsafely
*ATTENTION ALL PASSENGERS ARRIVING INTO LOS ANGELES*
To help stop the spread of COVID-19, Los Angeles is requiring all travelers entering the city from another state or country to fill out an online form, acknowledging that they have read and understood California’s travel advisory, which states that “Persons arriving in California from other states or countries, including returning California residents, should practice self-quarantine for *14 days after arrival*.”

*Travelers over the age of 16 must submit this form online prior to or upon arrival at Los Angeles International Airport, Van Nuys Airport, or Union Station. The form can be found at travel.lacity.org. Failure to submit the form is punishable by a fine of up to $500.*

Persons arriving in California from other states or countries, including returning California residents, should practice self-quarantine for 14 days after arrival*.* These persons should limit their interactions to their immediate household. This recommendation does not apply to individuals who cross state or country borders for essential travel which includes work and study, critical infrastructure support, economic services and supply chains, health, immediate medical care, and safety and security.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

For those who need to cancel travel plans due to the new Regional CA Stay At Home Order:

https://www.latimes.com/travel/stor...el-plans-coronavirus-california-covid19-rules


----------



## Winnowill

theluckyrabbit said:


> For those traveling to LAX, Van Nuys Airport, or Union Station:
> 
> https://www.flylax.com/travelsafely
> *ATTENTION ALL PASSENGERS ARRIVING INTO LOS ANGELES*
> To help stop the spread of COVID-19, Los Angeles is requiring all travelers entering the city from another state or country to fill out an online form, acknowledging that they have read and understood California’s travel advisory, which states that “Persons arriving in California from other states or countries, including returning California residents, should practice self-quarantine for *14 days after arrival*.”
> 
> *Travelers over the age of 16 must submit this form online prior to or upon arrival at Los Angeles International Airport, Van Nuys Airport, or Union Station. The form can be found at travel.lacity.org. Failure to submit the form is punishable by a fine of up to $500.*


Interestingly, nobody mentioned this form to my friend and me this weekend. Not from the airline, not at LAX, not at the hotel... nowhere. If I hadn't seen it here, I wouldn't have even known about it. But I forgot all about it and didn't actually fill it out myself.


----------



## BadPinkTink

Winnowill said:


> Interestingly, nobody mentioned this form to my friend and me this weekend. Not from the airline, not at LAX, not at the hotel... nowhere. If I hadn't seen it here, I wouldn't have even known about it. But I forgot all about it and didn't actually fill it out myself.



wow really, goodness, so I guess its not being enforced then,


----------



## theluckyrabbit




----------



## dina444444

theluckyrabbit said:


>


For Mexico this is only for car/walking. You can still fly.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

dina444444 said:


> For Mexico this is only for car/walking. You can still fly.


Good to know! I assume the 14 day quarantine requirement still stands until further notice.


----------



## dina444444

theluckyrabbit said:


> Good to know! I assume the 14 day quarantine requirement still stands until further notice.


It’s a travel advisory/not requirement.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

dina444444 said:


> It’s a travel advisory/not requirement.


But for hotels, they _are_ supposed to/required to ask out of state guests who are making reservations/checking in. I don't know how many hotels are actually doing this, though.


----------



## skbaker

Planning a trip to Disneyland this summer (hoping its open by then). We usually fly into Long Beach because its so close and we love that airport.  There are some flights that are quite a bit cheaper into Burbank.  Looks like its about 30 miles farther from Disneyland than the Long Beach airport.  Has anyone had experience with using the Burbank airport for their Disneyland trips?  What are your thoughts?


----------



## taaren

Burbank is much closer to Universal Studios. That being said, I've flown into it a few times to access DLR for the same reasons you're considering it - namely, price when LGB was too high or didn't have flights at the time of day I wanted to fly. Burbank might be a good if you want to do 1 day at USH, then go down to DLR, too.

Consider also that Ontario airport is closer with less traffic usually (depending on day of week/time of day) and often has cheap fares. The main issue with going to Burbank is LA traffic, in spite of there being 20 different freeways that will get you to DLR, frequently all of them will be parking lots (although I haven't flown there since the pandemic which has changed a lot of the traffic patterns as many Californians are working from home).

A lot of whether or not it is worth it to go for the cheaper flight fare depends on how many people you're flying because the transportation cost to get from Burbank to Anaheim will be a lot higher than from LGB. Usually I can get a Lyft for $10ish from SNA, $15-20 from LGB ... from Burbank the fare estimator you're looking at at least $70-80.


----------



## skbaker

taaren said:


> Burbank is much closer to Universal Studios. That being said, I've flown into it a few times to access DLR for the same reasons you're considering it - namely, price when LGB was too high or didn't have flights at the time of day I wanted to fly. Burbank might be a good if you want to do 1 day at USH, then go down to DLR, too.
> 
> Consider also that Ontario airport is closer with less traffic usually (depending on day of week/time of day) and often has cheap fares. The main issue with going to Burbank is LA traffic, in spite of there being 20 different freeways that will get you to DLR, frequently all of them will be parking lots (although I haven't flown there since the pandemic which has changed a lot of the traffic patterns as many Californians are working from home).
> 
> A lot of whether or not it is worth it to go for the cheaper flight fare depends on how many people you're flying because the transportation cost to get from Burbank to Anaheim will be a lot higher than from LGB. Usually I can get a Lyft for $10ish from SNA, $15-20 from LGB ... from Burbank the fare estimator you're looking at at least $70-80.


From either airport, we'd be renting a car, so the ground transportation cost isn't really an issue.  We'll be arriving on a Saturday morning, and leaving mid-day on Wednesday, so hopefully traffic wouldn't be a huge issue.  Thanks so much for your insight!!


----------



## Geemo

skbaker said:


> From either airport, we'd be renting a car, so the ground transportation cost isn't really an issue.  We'll be arriving on a Saturday morning, and leaving mid-day on Wednesday, so hopefully traffic wouldn't be a huge issue.  Thanks so much for your insight!!


I have used BUR only a few times and really liked it.  The first time was right after USH opened the Harry Potter Zone.  My DGD is a huge fan of Harry Potter.  For her graduation surprise, the two of us flew PDX to BUR for a day trip so she could experience everything it had to offer.  I can still see the smile on her face!

Renting a car makes BUR a fine choice for a DLR trip.  Especially if air fare is lower and the flight times are good for you.  Be prepared for a LONG walk from the terminal to the rental car desks.  But if you're going to DLR I'm sure you'll be ready for lots of walking.

Thanksgiving 2019, I took two grandkids (17 & 15) to Universal 2 days and Disney 5 days.  Flying into BUK was very easy and flights  were less expensive.  Once we got to DLR we returned the car and use a taxi to SNA when it was time to go home.

Have a fun trip, hopefully Covid guidelines will be fading away by then.

Geemo


----------



## vacay77

Have you looked into the Orange County Airport?  That’s the closest one to DL but I know it can be pricier.  I’ve flown into Burbank and it’s definitely better than flying into LAX.  But, it’s further from DL and like others said, much closer to Universal Studios.


----------



## disneycat321

We lived in Pasadena for a couple years while we were local APs, so we did that drive to and from Disneyland (kind of, Pasadena is a little closer), a lot. If it’s a big savings and you’re coming on a Saturday, I think you could make Burbank work. Just leave LOTS of time to get back to the airport on Wednesday. 30 miles difference is not ever going to be 30 minutes with those routes, except maybe at 2am....unless there’s road construction. We once hit bad traffic at 7am on a Sunday morning headed to DLR due to road work.

I really like the Burbank airport. It’s small and easy to deal with, like Long Beach.

I agree with the recommendation to check Ontario. Flights to that airport are often inexpensive, and I’d much rather drive from there than from Burbank.


----------



## ParkHopper1

I fly in and out of all the So Cal airports regularly for work. For a DL trip not worth the extra traffic and distance especially when you factor in extra ground transportation costs.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2020-12-31/lax-begins-rapid-covid-19-testing-for-travelers


----------



## theluckyrabbit

https://www.latimes.com/california/...andatory-quarantine-order-for-travelers-works


----------



## theluckyrabbit

For international travelers to the US:

CDC: Travelers boarding international flights to the US will need proof of negative COVID test starting 1/26/21 --
https://www.yahoo.com/news/us-require-negative-covid-19-185004472.html

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/us-require-arriving-passengers-covid-223630404.html


----------



## theluckyrabbit

New Executive Order Regarding COVID Testing for International Travelers and Mask Wearing in Airports:  https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...tional-travelers-masks-on-planes-in-airports/

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...masks-quarantine-for-travelers-in-covid-fight
The Biden administration is vowing tough enforcement of new safety measures it is imposing on travelers to curb the spread of the coronavirus even as some say elements of the plan will be difficult to police.

In an executive order he will issue Thursday, his second day in office, President Joe Biden will require masks be worn in airports, planes, intercity buses and other forms of transportation. The president is also ordering people who arrive in the U.S. from other countries to self-quarantine, which had previously been unenforced guidance.

“We are prepared to make sure we use all relevant authorities to enforce the president’s executive order to ensure across every mode of transportation workers, passengers, commuters are protected,” Pete Buttigieg, the nominee to become secretary of transportation, told lawmakers Thursday during a hearing on his confirmation.

Biden will also codify an action by former President Donald Trump on Jan. 12 to require a negative Covid-19 test before flying to the U.S. from other nations, according to a Biden administration fact sheet. The order will be coupled with one requiring masks on federal properties that was signed by Biden on Wednesday.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

President Biden to Reinstate Travel Restrictions for Non-US Citizens Entering the US Starting Monday, 1/25/21:
https://www.yahoo.com/news/biden-sign-sweeping-coronavirus-related-214452851.html
And the DIS article:  https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/covid-19-travel-restrictions-reinstated-by-president-biden/

AND

CA to Lift SAH Orders on Monday, 1/25/21:  https://www.yahoo.com/news/california-lift-stay-home-orders-075356191.html
Back to the color tiers, i.e. should be purple for L.A. County, OC, and SD County


----------



## BadPinkTink

The American CDC has published a new order about masks. The order requires people to wear a face mask while using any form of public transportation, including buses, trains, taxis, airplanes, boats, subways or ride-share vehicles while traveling into, within and out of the US. Masks must be worn while waiting, boarding, traveling and disembarking. The coverings need to be at least two or more layers of breathable fabric secured to the head with ties, ear loops or elastic bands, scarves and bandanas do not count. 

https://edition.cnn.com/2021/01/30/health/us-coronavirus-saturday/index.html


----------



## felice

Hmmm, I was just visiting the official LAX website - and in terms of now available transportation to DL they mention a transport service that I've not heard of before, - http://www.shuttleone.net/

I'm not sure if they are affiliated with this site - if they are not, apologies. Their website's front page dates from 2014 but it sounds like they have taken over the ground transportation in the Anaheim area and others nearby.

Hopefully they can be listed on the first page of this thread if that's OK.


----------



## Sue M

felice said:


> Hmmm, I was just visiting the official LAX website - and in terms of now available transportation to DL they mention a transport service that I've not heard of before, - http://www.shuttleone.net/
> 
> I'm not sure if they are affiliated with this site - if they are not, apologies. Their website's front page dates from 2014 but it sounds like they have taken over the ground transportation in the Anaheim area and others nearby.
> 
> Hopefully they can be listed on the first page of this thread if that's OK.


I looked at the link to web site. Can’t see where they drop off for DL area. I know some shuttles don’t drop off at hotels, just a few bus stops in the area then it’s up to you to walk with luggage to your hotel. 
Luckily I have a friend who picks me up from LAX if she’s joining me for DL. Otherwise I fly into Orange County airport and Uber to hotel.


----------



## amyg1975

Has anyone traveled from SNA to DLR area lately?  We usually Uber from the airport, but I am hearing a lot of surge pricing happening.


----------



## KPeterso

amyg1975 said:


> Has anyone traveled from SNA to DLR area lately?  We usually Uber from the airport, but I am hearing a lot of surge pricing happening.



Not from SNA to DLR... But last month I went from Irvine (about 5 minutes from SNA) to LAX and had problems getting an UBER and then having surge issues. My flight was quite early and I kept trying for a ride and it kept offering me larger and more expensive options (was solo so uber X was fine). About 2.5-3x the normal cost. Took me about 15 minutes to get one that was about 20 minutes away. Good thing I started trying very early and that the flight was early enough to miss a lot of traffic. It was definitely frustrating.


----------



## amyg1975

KPeterso said:


> Not from SNA to DLR... But last month I went from Irvine (about 5 minutes from SNA) to LAX and had problems getting an UBER and then having surge issues. My flight was quite early and I kept trying for a ride and it kept offering me larger and more expensive options (was solo so uber X was fine). About 2.5-3x the normal cost. Took me about 15 minutes to get one that was about 20 minutes away. Good thing I started trying very early and that the flight was early enough to miss a lot of traffic. It was definitely frustrating.


I keep hearing these stories. Ugh!


----------



## Sue M

I took Lyft from SNA to a hotel on S Harbour across from the DL gate and cost me $27. I don’t know what the usual charge is.  It was my first time using SNA and Lyft from it. 
My trip was Aug 2019. And had an AM flight.


----------



## Winnowill

amyg1975 said:


> Has anyone traveled from SNA to DLR area lately?  We usually Uber from the airport, but I am hearing a lot of surge pricing happening.


Doing it tomorrow. We're going to try Uber first, but we are completely prepared to take a taxi if it seems that will make more sense.


----------



## amyg1975

Winnowill said:


> Doing it tomorrow. We're going to try Uber first, but we are completely prepared to take a taxi if it seems that will make more sense.



Please report back, I am very curious!


----------



## taaren

amyg1975 said:


> Has anyone traveled from SNA to DLR area lately?  We usually Uber from the airport, but I am hearing a lot of surge pricing happening.


We flew down for Easter weekend since that's when our ToD tickets were. On that Friday night, Lyft said "no cars available", and Uber kept offering me rides of $40-$70 which I declined, after a few minutes one popped up for $27 which I took. In retrospect would have been better to take a cab. Pre-pandemic when I did that run it was usually about $15 on either Lyft or Uber. On the way back I got a ride for $21 (Sun morning), so I think that's the new price with all the various surcharges during slow times. I read on one of these threads a cab is $28, so just check the app to see what price they are offering.


----------



## amyg1975

I am seeing that Yellow Cab is a flat rate of $44, which is crazy because it is just a tiny bit more from Long Beach which is farther away.


----------



## Sue M

Winnowill said:


> Doing it tomorrow. We're going to try Uber first, but we are completely prepared to take a taxi if it seems that will make more sense.


What rate did you get?


----------



## Winnowill

We started with $27 that was almost immediately cancelled. Then we got $30, and she actually showed up. Got lost, but eventually made it to us. Some other women were waiting for a $22 ride - theirs never did show up.


----------



## amyg1975

Winnowill said:


> We started with $27 that was almost immediately cancelled. Then we got $30, and she actually showed up. Got lost, but eventually made it to us. Some other women were waiting for a $22 ride - theirs never did show up.



Thanks for reporting back.  I do not like this practice that they seem to be doing, so frustrating!


----------



## Sue M

amyg1975 said:


> Thanks for reporting back.  I do not like this practice that they seem to be doing, so frustrating!


Me neither. Smacks of unethical.


----------



## Sue M

Winnowill said:


> We started with $27 that was almost immediately cancelled. Then we got $30, and she actually showed up. Got lost, but eventually made it to us. Some other women were waiting for a $22 ride - theirs never did show up.


Thanks for reporting back!   Doesn’t seem right that they’re allowed to cancel. But glad you got a ride!  Hope you’re having a great time!
My Lyft driver got lost, sorta. He pulled up to the passenger pick up, not the designated Uber/Lyft/taxi pick up. So he had to go all the way around and come back.


----------



## Winnowill

Sue M said:


> Thanks for reporting back!   Doesn’t seem right that they’re allowed to cancel. But glad you got a ride!  Hope you’re having a great time!
> My Lyft driver got lost, sorta. He pulled up to the passenger pick up, not the designated Uber/Lyft/taxi pick up. So he had to go all the way around and come back.


That's sort of what happened to ours. She circled at least twice before she found the way into A2, 3rd floor.


----------



## felice

It's also good news to hear (and have confirmed) that SuperShuttle are back serving at LAX. Now known as SuperShuttle Express (and I think their livery on their vehicles might have changed) their website uses the same URL as before. It sounds, at least at LAX, that the original people behind the name managed to buy the rights back after the closure at the end of 2019.

I don't believe they are serving any of the smaller airports in LA or Orange County at the time of writing, but this may change in the future - I guess.


----------



## princesspeaony

Hey friends! Any updates re Burbank to DL area? I'm considering a one-way rental, but hear that the rental car market is a little crazy... otherwise it's Uber/Lyft. At 6pm on a thursday...Any advice appreciated!


----------



## jacandjan

princesspeaony said:


> Hey friends! Any updates re Burbank to DL area? I'm considering a one-way rental, but hear that the rental car market is a little crazy... otherwise it's Uber/Lyft. At 6pm on a thursday...Any advice appreciated!


We booked a one way with Alamo from Burbank to Katella through Costco, mid size SUV was $98

Others were twice as much.


----------



## Matrixleos

princesspeaony said:


> Hey friends! Any updates re Burbank to DL area? I'm considering a one-way rental, but hear that the rental car market is a little crazy... otherwise it's Uber/Lyft. At 6pm on a thursday...Any advice appreciated!



We booked a one-way rental from LAX to DLR from Enterprise for a mini-van for $92.75 plus called the Anaheim Enterprise on Harbor and they said after dropping off the rental, they can take me back to my hotel.


----------



## dieumeye

princesspeaony said:


> Hey friends! Any updates re Burbank to DL area? I'm considering a one-way rental, but hear that the rental car market is a little crazy... otherwise it's Uber/Lyft. At 6pm on a thursday...Any advice appreciated!


Burbank to DL area is about 40 minutes but at that time could take 1.5-2 hours.

My advice is to make a dinner reservation at Tam O’Shanter (15-20 minutes from Burbank), eat dinner, then continue the rest of the way to DL area after traffic dies down.

Ask to sit at Walt’s table.


----------



## princesspeaony

dieumeye said:


> Burbank to DL area is about 40 minutes but at that time could take 1.5-2 hours.
> 
> My advice is to make a dinner reservation at Tam O’Shanter (15-20 minutes from Burbank), eat dinner, then continue the rest of the way to DL area after traffic dies down.
> 
> Ask to sit at Walt’s table.



ive never heard of this one!


----------



## dieumeye

princesspeaony said:


> ive never heard of this one!


Tam O’Shanter is where Walt and Disney animators would frequently eat. It’s just down the way from Burbank/Disney animation. It’s also LA’s oldest restaurant and has appeared in lots of movies and TV shows. It’s a good unpretentious place.


----------



## MickeyT

Been a follower of this thread since my first trip out west and am planning a makeup trip in August to rekindle my love of 'All things Disney'.

So I've been researching my option Airport to DL and DL to Airport. Only doing the parks for a few days then back home.

We're leaning toward towncar or taxi. We're arriving in Ontario late afternoon and leaving LAX early afternoon. 

This is where I get confused.  A taxi is pretty self explanatory but when I look at town car service it's hard to tell what is available.  Would love togo ahead and book in bound and outbound. Hard to tell who is still in business or services both airports.

Any ideas from you West Coast/LA veterans?


----------



## mel2014

I'm looking far ahead for Spring 2022 Dapper Day weekend flights and the current pricing on the Southwest Sunday night return options out of SNA and LAX is super high, with Burbank coming in at half the cost and with a slightly later departure (9:20 pm out of Burbank vs. 8:35 out of LAX or 8:50 out of SNA). Even after factoring in the increased transportation cost to Burbank (found one-way shuttle for $135), I think we still come out $200 ahead for our party of 4. 

The "unknown" is how much park time we would have to sacrifice vs. flying out of SNA. Google gives a "typical" time range of 45 minutes to 1 hour 15 minutes for a Sunday night drive arriving at 8:15 pm, which I think is a comfortable time since it's a small airport and we all have TSA pre-check. For those with lots of LA traffic experience, my question is what would be the expected worst case scenario on a Sunday night, since we would need to make our shuttle booking based around that?

I'm obviously going to keep looking and hoping that the SNA flight comes down, but I obviously can't count on that happening, so I'm tempted to book now for Burbank so we at least have that as a backup plan.


----------



## julesann

mel2014 said:


> I'm looking far ahead for Spring 2022 Dapper Day weekend flights and the current pricing on the Southwest Sunday night return options out of SNA and LAX is super high, with Burbank coming in at half the cost and with a slightly later departure (9:20 pm out of Burbank vs. 8:35 out of LAX or 8:50 out of SNA). Even after factoring in the increased transportation cost to Burbank (found one-way shuttle for $135), I think we still come out $200 ahead for our party of 4.
> 
> The "unknown" is how much park time we would have to sacrifice vs. flying out of SNA. Google gives a "typical" time range of 45 minutes to 1 hour 15 minutes for a Sunday night drive arriving at 8:15 pm, which I think is a comfortable time since it's a small airport and we all have TSA pre-check. For those with lots of LA traffic experience, my question is what would be the expected worst case scenario on a Sunday night, since we would need to make our shuttle booking based around that?
> 
> I'm obviously going to keep looking and hoping that the SNA flight comes down, but I obviously can't count on that happening, so I'm tempted to book now for Burbank so we at least have that as a backup plan.



When SNA is expensive, I find that Long Beach is often more reasonably priced and traveling time difference is pretty negligible--you might look at that airport if it is a Southwest option for you.


----------



## mel2014

julesann said:


> When SNA is expensive, I find that Long Beach is often more reasonably priced and traveling time difference is pretty negligible--you might look at that airport if it is a Southwest option for you.



Thanks, I did check LGB, as that's usually our preferred airport for balance of price and proximity (and we're actually flying into there) but in the current flight schedule Southwest has really pared back the evening departures from there -- the latest Sunday flight is at 6:15 and is only $20 less than SNA, so I wrote that off as an option. For whatever reason, even as many of the other LA airports have had their non-stops cut, Burbank is holding steady at 12 daily departures to SMF (even more than the 8 from LAX to SMF) and is much more affordable.


----------



## PRomano

Has anyone used goride shuttle?


----------



## lalasmama

Deleted my response. I had not recalled the correct company name and didn't want to give the wrong company the review.


----------



## PRomano

lalasmama said:


> Deleted my response. I had not recalled the correct company name and didn't want to give the wrong company the review.


Thank you, there are so many that it is hard to pick one.


----------



## gpjacobs

Hi there! Just got back from the DLR a few days ago. This was our first time using Lansky and we’d highly recommend them. They were prompt, professional, courteous and communicative. When we arrived at SNA, our driver was in baggage claim waiting with a luggage cart. He helped DH grab our one checked bag off the belt, organize all our carry-on bags and took everything to a very clean black Suburban parked nearby. The carseat was already installed for my daughter, so we were on our way in minutes.

We took advantage of the one complimentary stop to pick up a case of water for the room and a few snacks. When we arrived at the hotel, the driver helped the bellman unload all our luggage/groceries and made sure we didn’t leave anything in the car before saying goodbye. Total time from baggage claim to hotel check-in: 50 minutes, inclusive of the stop.

Before our return trip to the airport, we got a text from Southwest saying our flight was delayed. (Our experience with Southwest was terrible but that’s for a different forum/post.) I immediately texted Lansky, asking if our pick-up time could be pushed back so we could stay in the parks longer. I got a response within 10 minutes and they accommodated the request. Our driver was waiting outside the hotel in a minivan at the new pick-up time and whisked us to the airport in record time. It was an exceptionally smooth experience, all the way around.

EDIT TO ADD: The car seat we requested wasn't installed when we were picked up to head to the airport but the driver always have both cars eats and booster seats in their vehicles. Our driver installed the car seat in minutes - it was a nonissue.


----------



## SkRiderMom

Looking for any recent reviews on how to get from LAX to our hotel at Disneyland and back again. Its just my husband and I this trip. We used Execucar on our last family trip in 2019 and Karmel shuttle on previous trips.


----------



## katyringo

SkRiderMom said:


> Looking for any recent reviews on how to get from LAX to our hotel at Disneyland and back again. Its just my husband and I this trip. We used Execucar on our last family trip in 2019 and Karmel shuttle on previous trips.


I would just Uber


----------



## ArdyG

katyringo said:


> I would just Uber


I'd second this.  My niece and I had to go from our Disneyland hotel to LAX last month and we used Uber because it was almost half the price of MidWilShuttle (who have excellent reviews and are cheaper than Lansky).


----------



## disneydreamer74

My dd and I used Uber last month to and from LAX to a DLR area hotel. It was smooth and the drive there was about $55, the return trip was $100. It just depends on supply and demand. The drivers were kind and helped us put our luggage in the trunk, etc. Would do it again for sure.


----------



## Kristy0814

Help! I’m trying to find transportation from SNA to a Good Neighbour hotel. I have 2 adults, 4 kids, will need 1 car seat and 2 boosters. Have multiple suitcases + a large stroller. What Shuttle service does everyone suggest? Lansky doesn’t provide vehicles large enough for us, Karmel doesn’t provide car seats (I refuse to fly with them for less than an hour in a vehicle), renting a car is not an option (prices are ridiculous). I’ve found Airway One that seems to have a really good price. Are they too good to be true? Do I have any other options?


----------



## Pluto468

Kristy0814 said:


> Help! I’m trying to find transportation from SNA to a Good Neighbour hotel. I have 2 adults, 4 kids, will need 1 car seat and 2 boosters. Have multiple suitcases + a large stroller. What Shuttle service does everyone suggest? Lansky doesn’t provide vehicles large enough for us, Karmel doesn’t provide car seats (I refuse to fly with them for less than an hour in a vehicle), renting a car is not an option (prices are ridiculous). I’ve found Airway One that seems to have a really good price. Are they too good to be true? Do I have any other options?


When I went in May we used Sunny's. They have SUVs and provide car seats. The service was very good, We flew into and out of SNA.


----------



## sophy1996

Kristy0814 said:


> Help! I’m trying to find transportation from SNA to a Good Neighbour hotel. I have 2 adults, 4 kids, will need 1 car seat and 2 boosters. Have multiple suitcases + a large stroller. What Shuttle service does everyone suggest? Lansky doesn’t provide vehicles large enough for us, Karmel doesn’t provide car seats (I refuse to fly with them for less than an hour in a vehicle), renting a car is not an option (prices are ridiculous). I’ve found Airway One that seems to have a really good price. Are they too good to be true? Do I have any other options?



Did you check MidWilShuttle?  Our last pickup was in a larger vehicle.


----------



## ProudMommyof2

We are arriving at 12:30am at LAX and traveling to GCH. I assume Uber or Lyft is our best bet?
TIA for any advice


----------

